# WA1 Arrival



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

Anyone get one yet? Tempted to try one out and some of the first rides hinted at a pretty amazing ride. Based on Covid adjusted pricing they seem almost reasonable for a North American made bike.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

There is a press release here: We Are One launches The Arrival, a 150mm Canadian-made...

comments are usually bs arm chairing however.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

I'll consider one if they offer frame only. Looks sweet. I think it's great that it is made in Canada.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

I don't think they're expected to be shipped for direct to consumer till mid-late September. I've saw some dealers tag WR1 on Instagram. I haven't saw anyone not sponsored tag WR1 on Instagram yet though. Figured a YouTube video or two would've popped up by now.


----------



## AOK (Jan 25, 2004)

Pinkbike review is up


https://www.pinkbike.com/news/field-test-we-are-one-arrival-efficient-effective-2022.html



Hopefully some individual owner reviews will start popping up soon.


----------



## Guitarick (Dec 10, 2016)

So anyone got anything to report on this bike? I've got one coming around the end of October (but can still pass on it) and I know a few have been delivered. So...any reports on riding? I know the Pinkbike review was glowing, but would love to hear from "real" riders.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

Guitarick said:


> So anyone got anything to report on this bike? I've got one coming around the end of October (but can still pass on it) and I know a few have been delivered. So...any reports on riding? I know the Pinkbike review was glowing, but would love to hear from "real" riders.


Can you pass on it? I think their website states any cancelled orders incur a 15% fee.
That may just be for ordered wheelset a though


----------



## Guitarick (Dec 10, 2016)

WhiteDLite said:


> Can you pass on it? I think their website states any cancelled orders incur a 15% fee.
> That may just be for ordered wheelset a though


Yeah...it's from my LBS and he already has a back up sale if it doesn't work for me. I'm 90% sure it's gonna be great, but it's a chunk of change to gamble with. I do have WA1 wheels and I love them.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

Guitarick said:


> Yeah...it's from my LBS and he already has a back up sale if it doesn't work for me. I'm 90% sure it's gonna be great, but it's a chunk of change to gamble with. I do have WA1 wheels and I love them.


I have the SP2 or whichever is the cheaper one on order as well. Through WR1 though. I'm excited, I'm sure it's going to be amazing. Listen to the podcast they recently shared on their Instagram. It's very interesting.

They plan on making links to expand travel to 172mm for a Dual Crown park bike, and reduce it to as much as 120mm for a trail bike killer.

They also mentioned making a new front triangle, but of lighter construction for those who never see themselves going for a park bike. IIRC, I'd need to listen again, but it's 45 mins long or so

If I'm correct I'd rather have the heavier of the two frames, but again I may be misremembering. There's a thread in here that was actually posted by WeAreOne somewhere for this bike.


----------



## Guitarick (Dec 10, 2016)

WhiteDLite said:


> I have the SP2 or whichever is the cheaper one on order as well. Through WR1 though. I'm excited, I'm sure it's going to be amazing. Listen to the podcast they recently shared on their Instagram. It's very interesting.
> 
> They plan on making links to expand travel to 172mm for a Dual Crown park bike, and reduce it to as much as 120mm for a trail bike killer.
> 
> ...


Cool...I'll have to look for the podcast. Well I think my days of going into the bike park are nearing their end, but I like the idea that they've made the bike so versatile...and it's really important to me to support locally made products.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

Guitarick said:


> and it's really important to me to support locally made products.


It's no local for me, but a huge selling point was it being made in North America.


----------



## Guitarick (Dec 10, 2016)

WhiteDLite said:


> It's no local for me, but a huge selling point was it being made in North America.


Totally agree. North American made is a huge draw for me as is the repair idea as opposed to the throw away idea. I think we're both gonna love the bike. Thankfully my wife agrees...of course in full disclosure I didn't tell her how much it costs!


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

Guitarick said:


> Totally agree. North American made is a huge draw for me as is the repair idea as opposed to the throw away idea. I think we're both gonna love the bike. Thankfully my wife agrees...of course in full disclosure I didn't tell her how much it costs!


I get married Oct 1st, I wasn't married when I bought the bike soooo surprise when it shows up lol.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

My LBS had one on the floor for minutes. Before I could go deep into debt on it, it was gone. Just. Like. That.


----------



## Guitarick (Dec 10, 2016)

WhiteDLite said:


> I get married Oct 1st, I wasn't married when I bought the bike soooo surprise when it shows up lol.


Congrats! That's great. Oh yeah congrats on getting married as well! lol


mtnbkrmike said:


> My LBS had one on the floor for minutes. Before I could go deep into debt on it, it was gone. Just. Like. That.


Yeah my LBS owner let me take a spin on his and for the 10 minutes I was riding it seemed pretty nice. He's off on a one week riding vacation with the bike right now so looking forward to getting his impressions when he gets back. I'm sure there will be plenty of chances for you to go further in debt. After all isn't that what mountain biking is really about!


----------



## Xavier0905 (Dec 15, 2020)

Guitarick said:


> Cool...I'll have to look for the podcast. Well I think my days of going into the bike park are nearing their end, but I like the idea that they've made the bike so versatile...and it's really important to me to support locally made products.


 Probably the same podcast, but I just listened to the one from Blister (bikes and big ideas). Kinda convinced me to get one when available again to order! Sounds like an interesting frame and company.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

Xavier0905 said:


> Probably the same podcast, but I just listened to the one from Blister (bikes and big ideas). Kinda convinced me to get one when available again to order! Sounds like an interesting frame and company.


Yes, that's it. Blister's commentator and the WR1 owner Dustan. I'll try and give it a listen again while working tomorrow.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Guitarick said:


> Congrats! That's great. Oh yeah congrats on getting married as well! lol
> 
> Yeah my LBS owner let me take a spin on his and for the 10 minutes I was riding it seemed pretty nice. He's off on a one week riding vacation with the bike right now so looking forward to getting his impressions when he gets back. I'm sure there will be plenty of chances for you to go further in debt. After all isn't that what mountain biking is really about!


Are we talking Inside Line?


----------



## KylerOnTwoWheels (Feb 21, 2021)

I listened to the same podcast. I've been trying to find more info about it everywhere. I even started a We Are One Bike owners group page to try and find more insights.

On the podcast, it sounded like it the arrival will have links to make it a 172 travel bike but they decided they wouldn't make links for a short travel bike. The short travel bike will get its own lighter frame.

I ordered mine the day before the pink bike review. I figured if they were saving it for last, it would be good.


----------



## Guitarick (Dec 10, 2016)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Are we talking Inside Line?


Nope. Trail bikes in Courtenay. Good bike shop.


----------



## Guitarick (Dec 10, 2016)

KylerOnTwoWheels said:


> I ordered mine the day before the pink bike review. I figured if they were saving it for last, it would be good.


Yeah...can't wait for mine. I am thinking of doing a custom Cerakote colour, but not sure. Hard to pick a colour off of a computer screen. Would hate to screw up the bike that already looks fantastic.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

Guitarick said:


> Yeah...can't wait for mine. I am thinking of doing a custom Cerakote colour, but not sure. Hard to pick a colour off of a computer screen. Would hate to screw up the bike that already looks fantastic.


I'll keep it stealth black if cerakote is extra, any insight on cost?

Also unsure how that's handled, do they reach out to us, or do we need to contact them and make a request?


----------



## Guitarick (Dec 10, 2016)

WhiteDLite said:


> I'll keep it stealth black if cerakote is extra, any insight on cost?
> 
> Also unsure how that's handled, do they reach out to us, or do we need to contact them and make a request?


Yeah cost is $750 but that's CDN so about a $1.44 for you guys! If I do it I'm doing it through my LBS, but I'm about 75% sure I'm not gonna get it done. If you look at the Arrival info page when they talk about colours there is a link to the Cerakote page. There are a ton of colours to chose from. I'm guessing as you bought direct from them you'd have to contact them if you have any interest.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

Guitarick said:


> Yeah cost is $750 but that's CDN so about a $1.44 for you guys! If I do it I'm doing it through my LBS, but I'm about 75% sure I'm not gonna get it done. If you look at the Arrival info page when they talk about colours there is a link to the Cerakote page. There are a ton of colours to chose from. I'm guessing as you bought direct from them you'd have to contact them if you have any interest.


Yeah, picking another color is not worth over $1000 to me, heck I'd probably pay $250 just for the labor of them cleaning equipment for the different color.

Anyways, stealth black it is.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

They said on the podcast that frame only sales will be in 2022.
Great idea of offering options to change travel in the future. I would totally like that.
Not too crazy about not being able to slam a 175 dropper on the SZ2 and not really feeling a 157 only because I need to buy new hubs.
But a stunning bike.


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

Anyone seen one out in the wild yet? Curious to hear regular Joe feedback.


----------



## Guitarick (Dec 10, 2016)

Not yet! Killing me as I'm supposed to get mine within the next month depending upon how the supply "world" decides to treat me. Would love to hear some real world riding experience.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Has anyone seen these in the wild yet? Curious how bad the dropper options are. Also was told they will sell frames next year but only bundled with their rims which would be a negative for me as I just want frame only.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## KylerOnTwoWheels (Feb 21, 2021)

I don't think many are in the wild yet.

I started the We Are One bike owners facebook page a month ago. There are two members and neither have bikes yet lol.

I started it hoping to find more people to get more input on the bikes. I guess I was too early


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Yeah, supply chain issues I guess. At this rate, I think I may just have to wait for 2023 models.


----------



## Guitarick (Dec 10, 2016)

I know of two delivered locally here...both to bike shop employees. The weather here has been so abysmal that between the two of them they only have about 3 rides in total. No real feedback yet. I'm hoping to get a firm delivery date for mine today or tomorrow.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

Guitarick said:


> I know of two delivered locally here...both to bike shop employees. The weather here has been so abysmal that between the two of them they only have about 3 rides in total. No real feedback yet. I'm hoping to get a firm delivery date for mine today or tomorrow.


What block did you buy in, October or November.


----------



## KylerOnTwoWheels (Feb 21, 2021)

Guitarick said:


> I know of two delivered locally here...both to bike shop employees. The weather here has been so abysmal that between the two of them they only have about 3 rides in total. No real feedback yet. I'm hoping to get a firm delivery date for mine today or tomorrow.


Let us know. I ordered mine Sept 10th. I'm hoping to have it before January


----------



## Guitarick (Dec 10, 2016)

My block was to be the end of October via my LBS. They are supposed to get an eta today/tomorrow so will update what I hear.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

I’m in November, I imagine end of November. WAO did contact me because UPS shipping to America does ask some personal information because of the cost of bike / insurance I believe. They just wanted to confirm that it wouldn’t be an issue, because someone in USA was not okay giving UPS personal info. Poor guy may have had his WAO by now had he been okay complying.


----------



## Guitarick (Dec 10, 2016)

Man...that would suck. Still interesting that WAO are at least delivering some, but no news from any owners. Well let's hope they're too busy riding!


----------



## Guitarick (Dec 10, 2016)

Well as expected in today's world new bike day has slipped. Now looking at the end-ish of December (as opposed to end of October) for the bike. Hope the snow stays away for a ride or two!


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

if they keep getting delayed will they change the model to a 2023 Arrival lol.


----------



## brassmonkayy (Oct 26, 2021)

Guitarick said:


> Well as expected in today's world new bike day has slipped. Now looking at the end-ish of December (as opposed to end of October) for the bike. Hope the snow stays away for a ride or two!


Dang, that sucks man. I wonder if that's going to carry over to direct sales bikes as well? I ordered an SP2 with the standard paint and a 150mm dropper for their November block. Tyler from WA1 called me a month ago to let me know about UPS needing personal info for US deliveries to get through customs and he also told me my bike was slated to be complete and shipped by the end of the first week of November. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that's still the case lol.

Also, did the bike shop you ordered from have any reasons for the delay?


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

brassmonkayy said:


> Dang, that sucks man. I wonder if that's going to carry over to direct sales bikes as well? I ordered an SP2 with the standard paint and a 150mm dropper for their November block. Tyler from WA1 called me a month ago to let me know about UPS needing personal info for US deliveries to get through customs and he also told me my bike was slated to be complete and shipped by the end of the first week of November. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that's still the case lol.
> 
> Also, did the bike shop you ordered from have any reasons for the delay?


Same, fingers are crossed!


----------



## Guitarick (Dec 10, 2016)

Yeah not any one reason, but death by a thousand cuts! Frames are taking a bit longer to manufacture, they've seen delays in getting parts anodized, general shipping delays. You know...the usual in today's world. I'm also going for the Push shock, but as far as I know that hasn't delayed the build. 

Good luck with everyone's builds! Hope we're all riding Arrivals sooner rather than later.


----------



## brassmonkayy (Oct 26, 2021)

Guitarick said:


> Yeah not any one reason, but death by a thousand cuts! Frames are taking a bit longer to manufacture, they've seen delays in getting parts anodized, general shipping delays. You know...the usual in today's world. I'm also going for the Push shock, but as far as I know that hasn't delayed the build.
> 
> Good luck with everyone's builds! Hope we're all riding Arrivals sooner rather than later.


Gotcha. One interesting tidbit was when Tyler told me it was going to be done at the end of the first week of Nov, I misinterpreted it as the frame will be complete by then. But then he told me that he meant the full bike build, and that all the frames are done (not sure if he meant the block mine was in). The painting is something they found was more involved and taking longer. Whatever the reasons for the delay, hopefully we get some good news on our orders soon!


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

I understood it as production for frames should begin first week of November for end of month delivery.
I should’ve talked to him more, but was at work. Thanks for insight.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

I would love frame only in a mullet option, unpainted with a float x. I'd pick that up right away

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

We can only hope!


----------



## brassmonkayy (Oct 26, 2021)

Lmao I just saw that post too 😅


----------



## brassmonkayy (Oct 26, 2021)

So I decided to email Tyler to ask about the UPS/US Customs stuff to see if there's been any changes to the process as well as see if my bike was still scheduled for the end of this week. He replied and said the process for UPS needing your tax info was the same. All customers that gave the necessary info for customs processing got their bikes delivered.

Unfortunately with regards to my bike order, he said that their anodizing machine got really backed up last month and they ended October 1.5 to 2 weeks behind. I'm still scheduled for November, but now it's at the end of week 3/beginning of week 4. Oh well, just a bit longer lol.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

I was going to be happy with anything before December. Just as long as they will skip the week of thanksgiving. I’ll be out then.


----------



## Guitarick (Dec 10, 2016)

brassmonkayy said:


> So I decided to email Tyler to ask about the UPS/US Customs stuff to see if there's been any changes to the process as well as see if my bike was still scheduled for the end of this week. He replied and said the process for UPS needing your tax info was the same. All customers that gave the necessary info for customs processing got their bikes delivered.
> 
> Unfortunately with regards to my bike order, he said that their anodizing machine got really backed up last month and they ended October 1.5 to 2 weeks behind. I'm still scheduled for November, but now it's at the end of week 3/beginning of week 4. Oh well, just a bit longer lol.


Damn...too bad! That post of theirs is like rubbing salt in the wound. Hopefully your bike isn't too delayed and hoping we'll have some real rider input here soon. As one bit of good info one of the local riders who has his bike just set a KOM on one of the trails here. I don't use Strava so can't comment on how relevant that is, but he was impressed.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

WhiteDLite said:


> They plan on making *links to expand travel to 172mm* for a Dual Crown park bike, *and reduce it to as much as 120mm* for a trail bike killer.
> 
> They also mentioned making a new front triangle, but of lighter construction for those who never see themselves going for a park bike. IIRC, I'd need to listen again, but it's 45 mins long or so


Some of this sounds like Guerrilla Gravity's playbook. Create one mold (in various sizes), but adjust linkages and other smaller parts to create different "models". You end up with overbuilt short-travel bikes (like the Trail Pistol) but competitively weighted longer travel bikes (the Gnarvana). 

It's only a matter of time before GG starts producing a "locked in" Trail Pistol with a lighter layup but no ability to utilize the other chainstays. The new full-carbon Trail Pistol is almost there, as it doesn't share chainstay, seatstay, or rocker arm with the older alloy Trail Pistol, nor any the other bikes in the lineup. You can however, convert it to a Smash, SD, MT or Gnarvana, it just requires more parts. 

People rag on GG for those factors, but if you want Made in North America, you've gotta make some sacrifices, at least for now.


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

PHeller said:


> Some of this sounds like Guerrilla Gravity's playbook. Create one mold (in various sizes), but adjust linkages and other smaller parts to create different "models". You end up with overbuilt short-travel bikes (like the Trail Pistol) but competitively weighted longer travel bikes (the Gnarvana).
> 
> It's only a matter of time before GG starts producing a "locked in" Trail Pistol with a lighter layup but no ability to utilize the other chainstays. The new full-carbon Trail Pistol is almost there, as it doesn't share chainstay, seatstay, or rocker arm with the older alloy Trail Pistol, nor any the other bikes in the lineup. You can however, convert it to a Smash, SD, MT or Gnarvana, it just requires more parts.
> 
> People rag on GG for those factors, but if you want Made in North America, you've gotta make some sacrifices, at least for now.


I think weight (within reason) is becoming less of a concern. It used to be the bike we went all weight wennie on, was not super capable on rougher terrain, so durability was not an issue. 

Current short travel bikes are so capable, that they need to be able to handle more abuse. 

I think the kind of rider who is attracted to brands like GG, and now WAO covet performance over everything else, which lends itself nicely to the modular platform.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Meh, I'm not so sure.

GG is all about getting a competitively priced MUSA frame into the hands of more riders. As a multi-GG owner, I'll be the first to admit the suspension design isn't anything groundbreaking, but it does just simply "work" and for a bigger guy like me, working is important.

WAO is making a boutique frame (with a sophisticated suspension design) in Canada. They could've built a less complicated design with lighter weight, but I don't think that was their goal.

While I think weight is not as important over 140mm of rear wheel travel, folks who are cross shopping Top Fuel, Spur, Epic Evo, etc, do care a certain extent about bike weight. I don't think the Arrival even in a shorter travel format is going to look to compete in that "downcountry" _shudder that i just used that term_ market so it's weight won't be as important, but the Trail Pistol could...if it were lighter.


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

Has there been any 'Official' word on then they will release their second production run (frame only!), or the longer/ shorter travel links?


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

No idea, Tyler said my bike should be done 2.5 weeks.

Emailed him today, and honestly If I get it first week of December I'm perfectly happy.


----------



## Xavier0905 (Dec 15, 2020)

NS-NV said:


> Has there been any 'Official' word on then they will release their second production run (frame only!), or the longer/ shorter travel links?


 To my knowledge from various interviews and podcasts, frame only (which is what I'm waiting for) won't happen until 2022. I hope to be wrong, but that's what I'm scheduling for. It fits my bike selling schedule well anyway !


----------



## Guitarick (Dec 10, 2016)

So just saw this article in MBR and thought I'd check in to see if anyone here has their bike yet? Mine should still be on track for midish December (he says looking at the snow falling outside...sigh....).









Arrival is a new enduro bike from carbon-fibre specialist We Are One


The Arrival by We Are One is about as exclusive a bike as you’ll ever see. Buy one and you can pretty much rest assured you’ll never see another.




www.mbr.co.uk


----------



## brassmonkayy (Oct 26, 2021)

I have not gotten my bike yet, but I did get an update from Tyler via email yesterday. He explained that due to the natural disaster in BC and the PNW, they're expecting some shipping delays. He also said that they're moving ahead as planned and currently the goal is to have my bike finished and shipped by the end of next week. They were going to have a meeting about shipping yesterday too so they could better understand how the shipping delays may affect them. So maybe in the next few weeks I'll get it?


----------



## Guitarick (Dec 10, 2016)

brassmonkayy said:


> I have not gotten my bike yet, but I did get an update from Tyler via email yesterday. He explained that due to the natural disaster in BC and the PNW, they're expecting some shipping delays. He also said that they're moving ahead as planned and currently the goal is to have my bike finished and shipped by the end of next week. They were going to have a meeting about shipping yesterday too so they could better understand how the shipping delays may affect them. So maybe in the next few weeks I'll get it?


Yeah I'm in BC as well and the storm that passed through was pretty crazy. It basically cut off the interior of BC from the lower mainland (Vancouver area). Most goods come in via the Port of Vancouver and then get distributed out. All major highways and rail lines into the interior have had washouts. Will probably be weeks before they even start rebuilding again. Crazy times.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Guitarick said:


> Yeah I'm in BC as well and the storm that passed through was pretty crazy. It basically cut off the interior of BC from the lower mainland (Vancouver area). Most goods come in via the Port of Vancouver and then get distributed out. All major highways and rail lines into the interior have had washouts. Will probably be weeks before they even start rebuilding again. Crazy times.


Send it all down here through WA and then back up north.


----------



## brassmonkayy (Oct 26, 2021)

Just got an email from Tyler that my bike is being built today! 🎉

Shipping situation TBD tho and they'll let me know.


----------



## Guitarick (Dec 10, 2016)

Awesome news! Hope when you get it that it's not cold enough to freeze the balls off of a.....well you know! Enjoy the ride when you get it. Of course it didn't happen if there are no pics. Out of curiosity what was your original ship date supposed to be?


----------



## brassmonkayy (Oct 26, 2021)

When Tyler originally called me about the customs stuff for shipping to the US he said it was scheduled to be built and shipped by the end of the first week of November. So it's slipped by like 2.5 weeks due to various delays? At least the build has slipped that much. No idea what kinds of delays there may be with shipping.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

brassmonkayy said:


> When Tyler originally called me about the customs stuff for shipping to the US he said it was scheduled to be built and shipped by the end of the first week of November. So it's slipped by like 2.5 weeks due to various delays? At least the build has slipped that much. No idea what kinds of delays there may be with shipping.


Yeah, I don’t see much news about the flood in my parts so no idea if they’re even sending stuff out right now. I’m sure they are, but no way of knowing. 

My bike was expected to be build this month, no idea if that’s the frame and wheels will be ready, but still waiting on other things to come in or they mean completely ready to ship. Let’s hope it’s ready to go, I haven’t rode since around September and I’m getting cranky, however getting a house remodeled has kept me busy.


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

brassmonkayy said:


> Just got an email from Tyler that my bike is being built today! 🎉
> 
> Shipping situation TBD tho and they'll let me know.


I guess you were in line just after me!

Hard decision to pass, Pretty sure I’ll be regretting it in Feb, but I’m waiting for the rolling chassis…


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

The problem with transport and Kamloops is going to be truck space availability. It’s pretty much the last stop before the break in the chain, so basically it’s going to be a small outpost for a while, where before, it was on the main thoroughfare thru Canada.


----------



## Xavier0905 (Dec 15, 2020)

Exciting! We will be waiting for pictures and report.

I put my current bike (banshee phantom V3) in the Pinkbike buy&sell, time to start parting out and ride the gravel bike.


----------



## Guitarick (Dec 10, 2016)

NS-NV said:


> The problem with transport and Kamloops is going to be truck space availability. It’s pretty much the last stop before the break in the chain, so basically it’s going to be a small outpost for a while, where before, it was on the main thoroughfare thru Canada.


Yeah it's been nasty. However, the rail lines start running again today and there is a pretty good trucking route from Kamloops to Oroville, WA (via Kelowna and Osoyoos, BC) so hopefully they can get goods down to the States in a timely manner. On the downside looks like we are in line for at least 3 big storms in the next 10 days. It's been a challenging year for sure.


----------



## brassmonkayy (Oct 26, 2021)

Just got emails from UPS and Audrey at WA1 with a tracking number and a message that it's shipping soon. 👀

I guess all that's left is to wait for it to reach the border and wait for UPS's customs broker to call for my info? Once that's done, I just have to wait for it to show up at my door. I hope they don't call at a weird time lol.


----------



## Guitarick (Dec 10, 2016)

brassmonkayy said:


> Just got emails from UPS and Audrey at WA1 with a tracking number and a message that it's shipping soon. 👀
> 
> I guess all that's left is to wait for it to reach the border and wait for UPS's customs broker to call for my info? Once that's done, I just have to wait for it to show up at my door. I hope they don't call at a weird time lol.


Great news! Hopefully UPS works like they do when shipping this way in that they (usually) don't hold up clearing customs, but clear it and get you to pay whatever is needed while the bike is in transit. Enjoy the ride!


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

Any idea of the cost to clear customs on the US side?


----------



## Guitarick (Dec 10, 2016)

I know when coming into Canada bikes are considered duty free under NAFTA (or whatever it's called now) so you only pay the applicable taxes and, of course, a clearance fee to UPS to do the paperwork. No idea on how it goes heading south, but I would still think there wouldn't be any duties.


----------



## OldMike (Apr 30, 2020)

Guitarick said:


> I know when coming into Canada bikes are considered duty free under NAFTA (or whatever it's called now) so you only pay the applicable taxes and, of course, a clearance fee to UPS to do the paperwork. No idea on how it goes heading south, but I would still think there wouldn't be any duties.


I believe this is correct!


----------



## Guitarick (Dec 10, 2016)

Yeah...especially for bikes from CUSMA (had to look that up...doesn't flow off the tongue like NAFTA!). So good luck on minimal charges and riding soon!


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

Keep us updated on fees, I’m curious on what they will be since mine is supposed to be shipping very soon as well.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Sorry if I missed this, is it available frame only yet?
And what width tire does it fit?

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

Shark said:


> Sorry if I missed this, is it available frame only yet?
> And what width tire does it fit?
> 
> Thanks
> ...


Not sure on tire width, and no on frame only.

I’m not sure anyone knows when they may offer preorders on frame only.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Last time I spoke with them over the phone they said early 2022 and will be sold as a frame and rim combo set.


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

Shark said:


> Sorry if I missed this, is it available frame only yet?
> And what width tire does it fit?
> 
> Thanks
> ...


I was back back and forth with WAO this week. Goal is early spring for rolling chassis.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

That would be a great combo!

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## KylerOnTwoWheels (Feb 21, 2021)

I talked to WAO yesterday about my Arrival. Looks like late December/early January for me. Can't wait


----------



## Guitarick (Dec 10, 2016)

Just an update for some folks. I was planning on RideWrapping my bike as soon as I got it, but just got info from RideWrap that due to the Cerakote finish their normal product doesn't work. They will do a wrap on the bike, but with a different product and that means sending the bike to them. So...not gonna happen for me at least with them. Not sure about the other wrap companies, but just a heads up for any planning on wrapping your bikes. Kind of a bummer.


----------



## JK-47 (Apr 22, 2021)

Guitarick said:


> Just an update for some folks. I was planning on RideWrapping my bike as soon as I got it, but just got info from RideWrap that due to the Cerakote finish their normal product doesn't work. They will do a wrap on the bike, but with a different product and that means sending the bike to them. So...not gonna happen for me at least with them. Not sure about the other wrap companies, but just a heads up for any planning on wrapping your bikes. Kind of a bummer.


Possible to order the frame without cerakote? Or maybe WA1 can offer pre wrapped frames?


----------



## KylerOnTwoWheels (Feb 21, 2021)

I thought it came with sort of frame protection already installed?


----------



## Guitarick (Dec 10, 2016)

From what I understand the advanced plastics stuff is just small bits of custom designed protection. Like the bit under the BB and certain other areas. I know the one bike I've seen in the real world had no wrap of any kind on it. Maybe frames prewrapped by them in the future will be possible. If I didn't crash so much I wouldn't worry about it so much!


----------



## brassmonkayy (Oct 26, 2021)

Here's a bit of an update from my end. The bike has cleared export and has left Calgary, so I'm assuming the next step is import/US customs, wherever that is. It's currently estimated to be delivered by Friday. I'll keep you guys updated on anything I have to do for customs/importing and any fees.

Unfortunately, the friend who's going to help me build it up and set it up is going on a road trip to Bentonville this weekend through next Tuesday 😅. So no new bike to ride until at least the following weekend lol. Sorry guys, no pictures/ride report until then 😬


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

brassmonkayy said:


> Here's a bit of an update from my end. The bike has cleared export and has left Calgary, so I'm assuming the next step is import/US customs, wherever that is. It's currently estimated to be delivered by Friday. I'll keep you guys updated on anything I have to do for customs/importing and any fees.
> 
> Unfortunately, the friend who's going to help me build it up and set it up is going on a road trip to Bentonville this weekend through next Tuesday 😅. So no new bike to ride until at least the following weekend lol. Sorry guys, no pictures/ride report until then 😬


We want pics built or not…. Tell your friend Bentonville’s elevation is only ~1300’


----------



## brassmonkayy (Oct 26, 2021)

Another shipping update: The tracking changed with an exception this morning for "Clearance Information Needed" saying that they've initiated contact with the receiver/importer for clearance info and will submit for clearance once they get it. Instead of waiting for a call/email I went ahead and called the UPS International Shipping support line to see what info they needed and who to contact. The person on the line looked up my tracking info and told me that they needed my Tax ID/SSN and I can send it by email to [email protected] or fax (lol no fax machine here). They also told me to have the tracking number as part of the subject line and add some contact info as part of the email in case they needed more info. I ended up sending my SSN via email and UPS sent back an automated reply that a case was created and it's "confidential". I also added a bit asking them to let me know of any fees, duties, taxes, etc. and how I can pay them. So I guess it's just waiting now to see what happens...


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

brassmonkayy said:


> Another shipping update: The tracking changed with an exception this morning for "Clearance Information Needed" saying that they've initiated contact with the receiver/importer for clearance info and will submit for clearance once they get it. Instead of waiting for a call/email I went ahead and called the UPS International Shipping support line to see what info they needed and who to contact. The person on the line looked up my tracking info and told me that they needed my Tax ID/SSN and I can send it by email to [email protected] or fax (lol no fax machine here). They also told me to have the tracking number as part of the subject line and add some contact info as part of the email in case they needed more info. I ended up sending my SSN via email and UPS sent back an automated reply that a case was created and it's "confidential". I also added a bit asking them to let me know of any fees, duties, taxes, etc. and how I can pay them. So I guess it's just waiting now to see what happens...


Keep the updates coming! I jumped back in line, as I guess someone dropped out, because they did not want to provide their SSN. I had a few days in a time out, to think about the mistake of letting my last spot go.

I wonder if I can provide my Company's TaxID instead of my SSN... My guess is it has to do with who they chase down if taxes are owed, or contraband is found. Anyone know why this info is required?


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

NS-NV said:


> Keep the updates coming! I jumped back in line, as I guess someone dropped out, because they did not want to provide their SSN. I had a few days in a time out, to think about the mistake of letting my last spot go.
> 
> I wonder if I can provide my Company's TaxID instead of my SSN... My guess is it has to do with who they chase down if taxes are owed, or contraband is found. Anyone know why this info is required?


In case you try to make a profit from selling the bike, it also has to do with the value of the bike crossing the border, and it being DTC.


----------



## brassmonkayy (Oct 26, 2021)

Good news! It cleared customs and is back in transit with an updated delivery estimate of Monday.

So here's the steps I took which may help speed up your bike shipment through customs:
1. Once I saw on tracking that they needed clearance information from the receiver/importer, I called their international shipping support line at 1-800-782-7892





Contact Us | UPS - United States


Get answers to all your questions using our virtual assistant, live chatting a representative or calling the UPS support line best suited for your issue.



www.ups.com




I supplied my tracking number and they were able to tell me what information they needed and where to send it to. I would call just to double check that it's just the Tax ID/SSN that they need. Also, I did have to hit "0" on the phone to get an actual person to talk to when the automated system wasn't getting me anywhere.

2. The only thing they needed from me was my SSN so I sent that to the email the support line told me to send it to: [email protected]
I got a reply in an email chain thanking me for sending the necessary info and they'll add it to the shipment. I'm not completely sure if that was the address I was supposed to forward it to because the email chain started with my original email, but the middle email in the chain said it was a non-docs related email and they forwarded it to where it needed to go. My info got to the right place, but you may want to double check on the email to send it to.

And that's it so far. Once they had the info, tracking updated saying they had the necessary info and submitted for clearance. It then went to Customs, got cleared, and is back in transit. That whole process took a little over a day. Only thing I haven't heard about is any fees/charges/duties/taxes/etc. No idea how I'll be notified of that.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Interesting.
Did you consider ordering from a US shop?

That's what I did with my rim, it was same price from shop (with free shipping) as it was direct from WAO. Then I didn't have to worry about crossing borders for shipping.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## brassmonkayy (Oct 26, 2021)

Yes, actually I was originally going to order from a shop. A friend works with the owner of a local shop who was getting two bikes so he reached out to the owner about a serious inquiry for me. However, my friend also let me know that the shop owner was really bad about getting back to people. A couple of days pass and I haven't heard anything, but the October batch is sold out when there were 7 the day before. So not knowing if I could get one of the two from the shop, I went ahead and ordered online since that was my best chance at getting one. A few days later, he messages back my friend with a price lol. 🤷‍♂️ Oh well, I'd rather know I've got something in the pipeline than being in the dark before (and probably after) I placed the order with that shop. My friend said people have ordered $10K+ bikes from that shop and they still have to repeatedly ask the guy for updates 😬

The main reason online buyers in the US have to worry about Customs for the Arrival is the cost. Their wheelsets are under the cost threshold for a formal entry so it gets through the border without much issue. The Arrival is way over that threshold so it needs to be logged and recipient's tax info is required for that. Just something WA1 didn't realize since it's their first product over that cost. I think their first online US customer rejected the shipment because they didn't want to give their tax info.


----------



## Guitarick (Dec 10, 2016)

For those of us still waiting for our bike looks like Beta (betamtb.com) will be reviewing the Arrival as a part of their fall field test. Not sure when the review will land, but sometime in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

Guitarick said:


> For those of us still waiting for our bike looks like Beta (betamtb.com) will be reviewing the Arrival as a part of their fall field test. Not sure when the review will land, but sometime in the next couple of weeks.


I like their tests. They started the 'Who is this bike for?' thing, which I find most useful.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

Whoop whoop, got tracking number created and shipping out!

it’s the cheaper build, size 2 with 35mm stem and 35mm rise bars.


----------



## brassmonkayy (Oct 26, 2021)

Wooo congrats! I think I got the same build as you. SP2 in size 2 with 35mm rise bars. I do have a shorter inseam so I emailed them a while back about them putting a 150mm dropper on mine. I think it was Memphis who responded saying that he'll add it on my order. Hopefully it does have that 150mm dropper 🤞


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

brassmonkayy said:


> Wooo congrats! I think I got the same build as you. SP2 in size 2 with 35mm rise bars. I do have a shorter inseam so I emailed them a while back about them putting a 150mm dropper on mine. I think it was Memphis who responded saying that he'll add it on my order. Hopefully it does have that 150mm dropper 🤞


Yes fingers crossed, if you look at your order in the email with tracking they link all email history you've had with them to your order at the bottom.
If it doesn't have 35mm Stem I won't be too upset, but would prefer. 

I mainly dealt with Tyler, everyone there that I've spoken with has been really nice to deal with. 

Also, I'm thinking about going ahead and sending my info to UPS and since there's now a tracking number to link my info to and maybe customs is less than a day.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

My comment on WA1 instagram saying, "I will soon be the slowest person on an Arrival!" got me a follow back a couple of days ago.. 😅
I don't even race, just ride for fun with buds.


----------



## brassmonkayy (Oct 26, 2021)

UPS estimate was Monday delivery, but it ended up being delivered today lol


----------



## Guitarick (Dec 10, 2016)

No bike pics or else it didn't happen. Could be an empty box! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## brassmonkayy (Oct 26, 2021)

Guitarick said:


> No bike pics or else it didn't happen. Could be an empty box! Congrats and enjoy!


Haha give me a few days. Told my friend I got it and he said to bring it by on Tuesday when he gets back.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Geez, a picture of a box, that's just mean!

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

I’m getting excited, I wonder if they took that info I sent them for customs. I never got a reply once I submitted. However here’s current situation. ETA is Friday.


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

brassmonkayy said:


> UPS estimate was Monday delivery, but it ended up being delivered today lol
> View attachment 1959918


I wouldn't have even taken time to take a pic of box, that thing would have been open and out like a kid on Christmas morning!


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Taroroot said:


> I wouldn't have even taken time to take a pic of box, that thing would have been open and out like a kid on Christmas morning!


I'd have had it assembled that night and at the minimum I'd do a driveway ride.

It's a fake, it can't be real, no one gets a bike and leaves it in the box till their friend gets home


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

It's definitely not fake, Friday I should have mine, however I'll probably be working my side job saturday.
Slow Poke review incoming though. 

I haven't ridden since mid september so it's hard to really compare anything you know.


----------



## NWGuy (Dec 6, 2021)

Guitarick said:


> Just an update for some folks. I was planning on RideWrapping my bike as soon as I got it, but just got info from RideWrap that due to the Cerakote finish their normal product doesn't work. They will do a wrap on the bike, but with a different product and that means sending the bike to them. So...not gonna happen for me at least with them. Not sure about the other wrap companies, but just a heads up for any planning on wrapping your bikes. Kind of a bummer.


Hey all, I brought my Arrival to Ride Wrap in September and they measured and wrapped it in less than a week. They didn’t mention any issues at all but I’m sure mine was the first they’d seen. Turned out really nice with no issues.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

It’s Tuesday and we’re all patiently waiting lol


brassmonkayy said:


> UPS estimate was Monday delivery, but it ended up being delivered today lol
> View attachment 1959918


----------



## Guitarick (Dec 10, 2016)

NWGuy said:


> Hey all, I brought my Arrival to Ride Wrap in September and they measured and wrapped it in less than a week. They didn’t mention any issues at all but I’m sure mine was the first they’d seen. Turned out really nice with no issues.


Yep like I said they'll wrap it in house, but you cannot do it yourself or get your LBS to do it. For me it's just too far away and would be pretty prohibitive cost and time wise.


----------



## NWGuy (Dec 6, 2021)

Guitarick said:


> Yep like I said they'll wrap it in house, but you cannot do it yourself or get your LBS to do it. For me it's just too far away and would be pretty prohibitive cost and time wise.


I hear that, its was tough to hand it over at all! LOL


----------



## Guitarick (Dec 10, 2016)

NWGuy said:


> I hear that, its was tough to hand it over at all! LOL


Yeah...once told my wife about a decade ago that I'm a patient fellow...she's still laughing!


----------



## NWGuy (Dec 6, 2021)

Guitarick said:


> Yeah...once told my wife about a decade ago that I'm a patient fellow...she's still laughing!


Where are you located? I'm in the lower mainland so the 2 hour drive was worth it.

Also, did you order the chainguide? I ordered mine last week... should be here before the weekend.


----------



## Guitarick (Dec 10, 2016)

Unfortunately over on the Island (Courtenay area) and with the current conditions and ferry nightmare just too far to go. It would take a couple of days. Too bad as I've RideWrapped my own bikes in the past and except for the first bike (what a learning curve!) they've turned out pretty good so was ready to do this one. Yep...got a chain guide/bash guard coming when I get my bike. Seeing as how ya' got it wrapped in September how's it riding?


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

No pics = fake news

I had an internet girlfriend like that, "Sam" kept making promises, turned out her name was actually "Samuel"


----------



## NWGuy (Dec 6, 2021)

Hey all, so Ive had my SP2 (Sz2) in my possession since September (was a first run from August I believe) but I had decided to upgrade the wheels/hubs to Hydra which meant I had to wait for a whole new wheelset... that was another month and half of the bike sitting at the LBS! 

I've now had it home for about 3 weeks and managed 4 decent rides. Its a freaking beast! 

First Impressions and again this is basically compared to my previous bike which was a SC Hightower V2 ridden on north shore Vancouver:

1) Climbs great 
2) The BB is loooow - and my bike didnt come with crank boots - buy some until you get used to it! I did AFTER my first ride
3) Rides really light and playful on trail but planted for drops
4) Absolutely amazing cornering... like wow! 

Again, I'm no pro - just like riding and just couldn't pass on the opportunity to own one of these. 

I'm stoked to here your feedback too - when you all get them!!


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

Guitarick said:


> Yep like I said they'll wrap it in house, but you cannot do it yourself or get your LBS to do it. For me it's just too far away and would be pretty prohibitive cost and time wise.


I'm going to ask a local window tinter that also is heavily invested in the local MTB scene and races. 
Hoping he will take the time to trim and wrap the entire thing, he did tell me he's done it to some of his bike before.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

NWGuy said:


> Hey all, so Ive had my SP2 (Sz2) in my possession since September (was a first run from August I believe) but I had decided to upgrade the wheels/hubs to Hydra which meant I had to wait for a whole new wheelset... that was another month and half of the bike sitting at the LBS!
> 
> I've now had it home for about 3 weeks and managed 4 decent rides. Its a freaking beast!
> 
> ...


Can we see some pics!


----------



## Guitarick (Dec 10, 2016)

NWGuy said:


> Hey all, so Ive had my SP2 (Sz2) in my possession since September (was a first run from August I believe) but I had decided to upgrade the wheels/hubs to Hydra which meant I had to wait for a whole new wheelset... that was another month and half of the bike sitting at the LBS!
> 
> I've now had it home for about 3 weeks and managed 4 decent rides. Its a freaking beast!
> 
> ...


Great news on the climbing side...I can use all the help there I can get! Will certainly get crank boots...I should know this, but don't...how long are the cranks...170mm?


----------



## NWGuy (Dec 6, 2021)

WhiteDLite said:


> Can we see some pics!


For sure - first day out - Upgrades I've done already:

OneUp 210mm Dropper
30mm Rise Bars
Ab Black 30 tooth Oval chainring
Maxx Grip Maxxis - Assegai , DHR 2


----------



## NWGuy (Dec 6, 2021)

Guitarick said:


> Great news on the climbing side...I can use all the help there I can get! Will certainly get crank boots...I should know this, but don't...how long are the cranks...170mm?


yes 170mm


----------



## Guitarick (Dec 10, 2016)

Nice rig! Those are usually the exact same tires I run. How'd the stock Vittoria tires do on the Shore...or did you even try them out? I'll be riding mostly in Cumberland so similar (but not quite a steep) conditions.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

NWGuy said:


> For sure - first day out - Upgrades I've done already:
> 
> OneUp 210mm Dropper
> 30mm Rise Bars
> ...


Sweet, I have an X01 AXS mech I'm putting on mine when I get it. The derailleur is trashed, but keeps on kicking jumping bike to bike. 
I have a new AB Oval and AB Chain Guide / Bash Guard to go on it. 
I added a note to mine to do the 35mm stem with 35mm bars. We will see if they built it like that soon. ETA is Friday for mine and it's in North Dakota now. 

Can the 210 Dropper go all the way in if need be?


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

NWGuy said:


> Hey all, so Ive had my SP2 (Sz2) in my possession since September (was a first run from August I believe) but I had decided to upgrade the wheels/hubs to Hydra which meant I had to wait for a whole new wheelset... that was another month and half of the bike sitting at the LBS!
> 
> I've now had it home for about 3 weeks and managed 4 decent rides. Its a freaking beast!
> 
> ...


As I recall the recommended rear suspension sag is only 25%. 

Curious, are you running 25% sag as that would greatly effect BB height?


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

Suns_PSD said:


> As I recall the recommended rear suspension sag is only 25%.
> 
> Curious, are you running 25% sag as that would greatly effect BB height?


20% recommended. It’s a stiffy


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

That's so weird to me.

Does it work well like that?


----------



## brassmonkayy (Oct 26, 2021)

Sorry for the late pics. Got stuck with work and my friend is renovating his workshop so he asked me to come by a bit later 😅

Pics aren't great because of the limited space, but he said he should be able to work on it tomorrow and have it back to be in time for the weekend.


----------



## brassmonkayy (Oct 26, 2021)

Also, is it 20% sag? Out of how mm stroke? The bike didn't come with documentation so just wondering if y'all know for sure. I'll probably email WA1 also just to be sure.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

Look on fox’s website using the 4 digit code on the side of the shock. However, yes I’d reach out to WR1 and get recommendations on the fork.


----------



## Guitarick (Dec 10, 2016)

I'd send it back. Those wheels aren't round at all! Seriously...nice ride. Have fun getting it built up and riding!


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

I’m ordering some crankset condoms now, those are exposed carbon


----------



## NWGuy (Dec 6, 2021)

Guitarick said:


> Nice rig! Those are usually the exact same tires I run. How'd the stock Vittoria tires do on the Shore...or did you even try them out? I'll be riding mostly in Cumberland so similar (but not quite a steep) conditions.


I actually rode those Mazza’s last summer on my old bike. They were great for summer but never tried the downhill casing on the rear or in the really wet. I moved them onto my Kona Honzo hard tail and I’ve been running them with no issues so far. Easily equivalent to DHF EXO Casing


----------



## jay_paradox (Oct 21, 2020)

NWGuy said:


> For sure - first day out - Upgrades I've done already:
> 
> OneUp 210mm Dropper
> 30mm Rise Bars
> ...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NWGuy (Dec 6, 2021)

WhiteDLite said:


> Sweet, I have an X01 AXS mech I'm putting on mine when I get it. The derailleur is trashed, but keeps on kicking jumping bike to bike.
> I have a new AB Oval and AB Chain Guide / Bash Guard to go on it.
> I added a note to mine to do the 35mm stem with 35mm bars. We will see if they built it like that soon. ETA is Friday for mine and it's in North Dakota now.
> 
> Can the 210 Dropper go all the way in if need be?


Think so it’s dropped pretty low as it now.


----------



## NWGuy (Dec 6, 2021)

Suns_PSD said:


> That's so weird to me.
> 
> Does it work well like that?


Hey so 20% is 11mm travel on the shock. I rode it at exactly that for 3 rides and haven’t been using all the travel so I reached out to Memphis @ WA1 - he suggested dropping it to 13mm so I’m gonna try that. Either way it felt super supportive but I’ll let you know how 13mm feels this weekend


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

NWGuy said:


> Hey so 20% is 11mm travel on the shock. I rode it at exactly that for 3 rides and haven’t been using all the travel so I reached out to Memphis @ WA1 - he suggested dropping it to 13mm so I’m gonna try that. Either way it felt super supportive but I’ll let you know how 13mm feels this weekend


Nice that someone has already reached out to them. With that stiff of a rear end do we still start at Fox's recommended fork settings?


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

I was under the impression that the rear air shocks need to have 30% sag to work correctly. Something to do with the air bleed valve location or something and getting a weird dead spot if you run too little sag.


----------



## NWGuy (Dec 6, 2021)

Suns_PSD said:


> I was under the impression that the rear air shocks need to have 30% sag to work correctly. Something to do with the air bleed valve location or something and getting a weird dead spot if you run too little sag.


Its the progression curve that dictates where the 'sweet spot' is for the sag. At least thats what the guys at LBS said. I'm gonna drop it to 13mm and let you guys know...


----------



## NWGuy (Dec 6, 2021)

WhiteDLite said:


> Nice that someone has already reached out to them. With that stiff of a rear end do we still start at Fox's recommended fork settings?


So Memphis @ WA1 recommended adding 1 or 2 token (fork comes with one) to increase progression on the front to match the progression in the rear. I usually run one token but will be adding one more this weekend and will drop the psi a bit too. 

As far as the set of fork goes - he recommended just FOX stock sag, compression and rebound from their website. Don't forget its a 2022 fork! Here's the link:









FORK- 2022 36mm/38mm | Bike Help Center | FOX







www.ridefox.com


----------



## qbngringo (May 28, 2010)

Would it be a better choice to throw an MRP Ramp Control into the Fox 36?


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

Thank you for the inspiration, I assume that's the Fox branded mudguard? I ordered the mudguard for a day one install, also ordered Sram Crank Booties, and a fidlock 590ml waterbottle with cap.

Since you ordered one already, is the seat post 34.9mm? IIRC that's what I've read elsewhere. 



NWGuy said:


> For sure - first day out - Upgrades I've done already:
> 
> OneUp 210mm Dropper
> 30mm Rise Bars
> ...


----------



## NWGuy (Dec 6, 2021)

qbngringo said:


> Would it be a better choice to throw an MRP Ramp Control into the Fox 36?


Your call but does same thing as token - just easier to make adjustments right?


----------



## Guitarick (Dec 10, 2016)

NWGuy said:


> Your call but does same thing as token - just easier to make adjustments right?


So @NWGuy....wondering how you feel about the ride now that you're getting a better feel for it? Specifically does the suspension feel harsh when hammering down some of our PNW trails? That's my only concern on the bike. I'm not looking for a super plush "sofa" bike, but as I'm, apparently, very rapidly aging I'm not adverse to a little more plush in my ride!


----------



## brassmonkayy (Oct 26, 2021)

WhiteDLite said:


> Thank you for the inspiration, I assume that's the Fox branded mudguard? I ordered the mudguard for a day one install, also ordered Sram Crank Booties, and a fidlock 590ml waterbottle with cap.
> 
> Since you ordered one already, is the seat post 34.9mm? IIRC that's what I've read elsewhere.


i think that's an RRP ProGuard mudguard RapidRacerProducts | ProGuard BOLT ON

i was thinking about getting the Fox mudguard as well. let me know how it works out for you.


----------



## NWGuy (Dec 6, 2021)

Guitarick said:


> So @NWGuy....wondering how you feel about the ride now that you're getting a better feel for it? Specifically does the suspension feel harsh when hammering down some of our PNW trails? That's my only concern on the bike. I'm not looking for a super plush "sofa" bike, but as I'm, apparently, very rapidly aging I'm not adverse to a little more plush in my ride!


Not harsh at all actually felt sort of bottomless - Memphis said that’s the progression - just want to be able to use all the travel! Lol. Not to worry it’s firm but in a good way!


----------



## NWGuy (Dec 6, 2021)

That’s correct it’s an RRP mudguard - the smaller one and the dropper is 31.6


----------



## Guitarick (Dec 10, 2016)

New review on Blister for the Arrival. Sounds pretty good!


You are being redirected...


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

UPS may be slipping. I got a call today asking for information for clearance. I said sure I’ll provide that, but it’s weird I’ve already submitted that and you guys have let it make its way all to way to Nashville.
The lady agreed that’s weird bc customs is processed in ND. Anyways, Idk what’s going on, I know I want it Friday night rather I ride it or not, I can look at it.


----------



## brassmonkayy (Oct 26, 2021)

Sooo... got the bike back and it looks awesome. gonna get some pics in a bit. unfortunately, it seems like even with the seatpost slammed, it's still like 25-30mm too high for my short-ass legs lol.


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

brassmonkayy said:


> Sooo... got the bike back and it looks awesome. gonna get some pics in a bit. unfortunately, it seems like even with the seatpost slammed, it's still like 25-30mm too high for my short-ass legs lol.


Don’t leave us handing on the seatpost issue!!! What post length do you have? Size of frame? Length of legs?

I am only 2 months away from getting mine, need to be prepared!


----------



## brassmonkayy (Oct 26, 2021)

NS-NV said:


> Don’t leave us handing on the seatpost issue!!! What post length do you have? Size of frame? Length of legs?
> 
> I am only 2 months away from getting mine, need to be prepared!


So I'm just about 5'8" with shoes and have a 29" inseam, maybe slightly less, so I guess I have a longer torso. I got the SZ2 with 150mm dropper. Not sure if a 125mm slammed will work or if I need 100mm lol 😬


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

brassmonkayy said:


> So I'm just about 5'8" with shoes and have a 29" inseam, maybe slightly less, so I guess I have a longer torso. I got the SZ2 with 150mm dropper. Not sure if a 125mm slammed will work or if I need 100mm lol 😬


Wait, do all sz2 come with 150mm droppers? I want atleast 170.
I'm 5'10.5" with around 32" inseam.


----------



## brassmonkayy (Oct 26, 2021)

WhiteDLite said:


> Wait, do all sz2 come with 150mm droppers? I want atleast 170.
> I'm 5'10.5" with around 32" inseam.


I think there was the option. The builds had 150/170 listed and I emailed and asked for a 150.

I just emailed Tyler to see if they'd swap for a 125.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

brassmonkayy said:


> I think there was the option. The builds had 150/170 listed and I emailed and asked for a 150.
> 
> I just emailed Tyler to see if they'd swap for a 125.


Fingers crossed for you. I would imagine they would if you just pay the shipping.


----------



## brassmonkayy (Oct 26, 2021)

WhiteDLite said:


> Fingers crossed for you. I would imagine they would if you just pay the shipping.


 Lol just realized that the SZ1 has a 150mm dropper so they may not even have 125mm available. 😬


----------



## brassmonkayy (Oct 26, 2021)

As promised, here's a few pictures.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

BEAUTIFUL, almost a shame to ride it. I need to buy some of those wall hangers and put it in my living room. lol



brassmonkayy said:


> As promised, here's a few pictures.
> 
> View attachment 1960595
> 
> ...


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

WhiteDLite said:


> BEAUTIFUL, almost a shame to ride it. I need to buy some of those wall hangers and put it in my living room. lol


I go the other way, beautiful, its a shame to Not ride it!
If i were in the market this would be ip there.


----------



## brassmonkayy (Oct 26, 2021)

Got a reply from Tyler and, as I suspected from the different sizes listed, the smallest dropper they have is a 150. The others are 170 and 210. He did say having a 125 slammed should work fine tho. I ended up ordering a fox transfer factory to match that kashima 😅


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

brassmonkayy said:


> Got a reply from Tyler and, as I suspected from the different sizes listed, the smallest dropper they have is a 150. The others are 170 and 210. He did say having a 125 slammed should work fine tho. I ended up ordering a fox transfer factory to match that kashima 😅


Your friend got featured on WA1 instagram. I see now why you got him to build the bike for you. Guy has bikeshop quality tools.


----------



## brassmonkayy (Oct 26, 2021)

WhiteDLite said:


> Your friend got featured on WA1 instagram. I see now why you got him to build the bike for you. Guy has bikeshop quality tools.


Haha yeah i saw that. that's really cool that he got on there. he's probably one of the best mechanics i know and has been working on bikes for a loooong time. i met him when he became the head mechanic at the local shop i went to and he later became the store director. unfortunately, the company suddenly decided to close all shops except their HQ shop in Waco so everyone in those other shops around the state were left jobless 😬 

he ended up buying up a lot of tools and equipment from the shop and started his own business. if you're in the Austin area and are looking for a good mechanic, i definitely recommend him!


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

You in Austin then?

Maybe I'll catch you on the trails.


brassmonkayy said:


> As promised, here's a few pictures.
> 
> View attachment 1960595
> 
> ...


----------



## brassmonkayy (Oct 26, 2021)

Suns_PSD said:


> You in Austin then?
> 
> Maybe I'll catch you on the trails.


yessir. feel free to say hi if you see me. just mention you're from mtbr also so i know you're not just some rando haha


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

What side of town/ trails do you usually ride?

Sent from my SM-G715A using Tapatalk


----------



## brassmonkayy (Oct 26, 2021)

I live on the NW side of town. I learned to ride at Walnut Creek and still go there a lot since it's one of the closer trails. I go to Brushy on occasion with a friend who lives near there. I hurt my wrist out at Spider back in April so I'm still recovering and trying to take it easy so I'm pretty much just doing Walnut. It still hurts, but it's much better than it was a few months ago.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

I learned to ride at that place as well.

If you ever want to explore the next level up trails, at the Greenbelt for example, hit me up. You have the bike for it!


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

Well went to the warehouse UPS said my bike was at. I work a rock throw from this warehouse (same industrial park). An hour goes by their searching for the bike.

Finally a lady comes back and says my boss researched this, apparently it’s in North Dakota or Tennessee. What they can’t even tell me is where it’s at exactly or why tracking shows Alabaster AL.

Well bc I put a hold for pickup on it I have to contact WR1 to take that off, I explain to them how UPS lost the bike. WR1 is on it and investigates. Apparently UPS cleared customs without ever getting my information, however I gave my information to a lady already from UPS.

What a cluster, sad thing is Fedex is not better. Just Google Fedex Blount County.

Im frustrated, but I’m happy WR1 is so tentative to the situation .


----------



## Guitarick (Dec 10, 2016)

WhiteDLite said:


> Well went to the warehouse UPS said my bike was at. I work stock throw from this warehouse (same industrial park). An hour goes by their searching for the bike.
> 
> Finally a lady comes back and says my boss researched this, apparently it’s in North Dakota or Tennessee. What they can’t even tell me is where it’s at exactly or why tracking shows Alabaster AL.
> 
> ...


Oh man that sucks, but matches my experiences with almost all of the delivery companies. FedEx, UPS, DHL, etc....they all suck. Their only job is to track products through their systems to delivery and I would say at least 1/2 of the time deliveries to me get screwed up. In fact it got so bad that UPS will not show details on delivery anymore (at least up here). All you see is Shipped, In transit and then delivered. No details or where or when at all during transit....anyhow I'm starting to rant so I'll quit now. Sorry your new bike day got screwed up...good luck with getting it!


----------



## brassmonkayy (Oct 26, 2021)

WhiteDLite said:


> Well went to the warehouse UPS said my bike was at. I work a rock throw from this warehouse (same industrial park). An hour goes by their searching for the bike.
> 
> Finally a lady comes back and says my boss researched this, apparently it’s in North Dakota or Tennessee. What they can’t even tell me is where it’s at exactly or why tracking shows Alabaster AL.
> 
> ...


Oof that sucks. Looks like UPS f'ed that one up. Glad WA1 is investigating as well. Keep us updated!


----------



## brassmonkayy (Oct 26, 2021)

So I managed to get a short ride in today before the sun went down and I had a blast. I'll try to give a mini first-ride impression.

Where I ride a lot is a bit hilly so it has a lot of up and down, but nothing like one big climb into a big descent. It's a decent amount of pedaling over hard pack with loose dust and rocks off the top when it's dry and lots of leaves right now due to the season. Not too techy, but there's some spots with a lot of roots and rock features (small slabs, rolls, steps, etc.).

And to give you an idea of my other bikes, I've got a 2020 Giant Trance 29 (130mm front/115mm rear) and a 2020 Transition Scout (27.5 wheels/150mm front/150mm rear with coil).

I would say the Arrival is a healthy mix of both and I'm loving it. It's got the rolling speed of the Trance with the 29 inch wheels, but the suspension really smooths things out when going fast over rough stuff like my Scout does. It's pretty stable at speed and is very responsive. The one thing I did notice was the rear end getting a bit bouncy and unsettled in a couple of sections with repeated small hits/holes. Not going to change settings yet, but I think I might need to dial back the compression damping a bit to let it compress more freely. I've already got the rebound damping set pretty high (in other words, slower rebound).

Pedaling on the bike is fantastic also. You put power through the cranks and it just goes. I didn't notice any bobbing when seated and pedaling and it was minimal (at least to me) when I was standing up and pedaling. Likewise, climbing and maneuverability are good though you might notice the wheelbase if you've been on a shorter bike. I think it's slightly longer than my size M Scout and I definitely noticed it when I was on a bit of a techy climb and stuffed my front wheel into a root because I turned a bit too wide lol. I still think my Scout might be a bit more maneuverable with the smaller wheels.

Other than that, my only real gripes were with components, not the bike itself. The seatpost that I mentioned before being too long made it difficult to quickly transition between seat down and seat up since I had to find that sweet spot to stop it at. Should be fixed by the new post coming in tho. The other issue I had was with the brakes. They felt fine and were bedding in well yesterday, but when I hit the trail today it started to get squishy and started to slip after a few pulls and the bite point was much closer to the bar. Luckily, all I had to do was push the reach out a bit further (pretty much to the edge of where I feel comfortable reaching) to push the bite point out from the bars as well. That remedied the brake power issue, but that means I'll probably need to bleed the brakes. Unfortunately, my friend is out for the weekend so I'll just have to keep the brakes with the reach further out for this weekend. So when you get your bike, you might want to do a brake bleed to make sure they're working perfectly for you.


----------



## EV07 (Aug 14, 2016)

What's up with the Cerakote paint thing guys?

Looks really thin and prone to chipping as I read in Blister's review.

Any feedback on this?


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

brassmonkayy said:


> Oof that sucks. Looks like UPS f'ed that one up. Glad WA1 is investigating as well. Keep us updated!


so I got a call after hours from UPS. We found the box. We will stay here if you can get here before 8pm. Cool I live 15 mins away. Given they’d been closed since 7 so nice of them to try and make it right.

also thanks for the mini review. I’m assuming you’re set at 20% sag and just used fox recommended setting for compression and rebound?

also on the fork you just used fox recommended settings as well?



EV07 said:


> What's up with the Cerakote paint thing guys?
> 
> Looks really thin and prone to chipping as I read in Blister's review.
> 
> Any feedback on this?


Cant comment on durability. Can say that it had a different feel than any bike I’ve owned. It’s smith, but more like a silk or something than what most glossy bikes feel like. The paint has slight texture.

I’ll probably just buy a coverage kit.


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

I had a huge love/ hate relationship with my Magura brakes. They would be awesome, the do exactly what you described, and sometimes just lose all power.

I “Shigura’d” them with some old Saint levers, and they’ve been awesome.


----------



## brassmonkayy (Oct 26, 2021)

WhiteDLite said:


> so I got a call after hours from UPS. We found the box. We will stay here if you can get here before 8pm. Cool I live 15 mins away. Given they’d been closed since 7 so nice of them to try and make it right.
> 
> also thanks for the mini review. I’m assuming you’re set at 20% sag and just used fox recommended setting for compression and rebound?
> 
> ...


I've seen sag setup from 11mm (20%) to 13mm so I decided to shoot the gap and go for 12mm. I think I'm at 290 PSI (!) on the X2 for that. For reference, I'm almost 190 lbs, maybe a bit higher with my pack on. I really need to lose some weight lol. That seemed like really high PSI to me so let me know what you guys end up at.

For the fork, we set it at about 90 psi which iirc was just above the middle of the range for 180lbs to 210 lbs.

Compression and rebound settings I went with the recommended for my weight/air pressure on both the shock and fork. I'm just gonna try and tweak compression and rebound damping to get it into a comfortable spot.


----------



## brassmonkayy (Oct 26, 2021)

NS-NV said:


> I had a huge love/ hate relationship with my Magura brakes. They would be awesome, the do exactly what you described, and sometimes just lose all power.
> 
> I “Shigura’d” them with some old Saint levers, and they’ve been awesome.


I have the same feeling towards Magura brakes. I love them when they work, but they're a PITA to get feeling right. I had a set of MT7s on one of my old bikes and loved the power and feel, but they also annoyed me so much because the clearance was so tight and they were noisy when braking for some reason. But when you got the bleed right, they felt amazing. The first thing I noticed with the MT5s is that the clearance seems to be higher so there's no more rotor touching the pads when the wheel flexes a bit or the rotor is sliiiiightly out of center. They're also quieter when braking than my MT7s were.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

Thanks, info I was looking for as a start point. We’re around same weight. The Fox X2 says max PSI 300, I imagine it goes higher by about 20% before issues. They have to make the max somewhere on the most reliable part of the bell curve.

I need to lose weight to. Got a full gym at the house and not even using it.😐

also, bc peeps want pics



brassmonkayy said:


> I've seen sag setup from 11mm (20%) to 13mm so I decided to shoot the gap and go for 12mm. I think I'm at 290 PSI (!) on the X2 for that. For reference, I'm almost 190 lbs, maybe a bit higher with my pack on. I really need to lose some weight lol. That seemed like really high PSI to me so let me know what you guys end up at.
> 
> For the fork, we set it at about 90 psi which iirc was just above the middle of the range for 180lbs to 210 lbs.
> 
> Compression and rebound settings I went with the recommended for my weight/air pressure on both the shock and fork. I'm just gonna try and tweak compression and rebound damping to get it into a comfortable spot.










Story: Will expire


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

RideWrap has released their arrival wraps..


----------



## Guitarick (Dec 10, 2016)

WhiteDLite said:


> RideWrap has released their arrival wraps..


Yeah...saw that and it's weird as just about 10 days ago they told my LBS that the bike would have to be sent to them. Anyhow, I'm going to get one on order as the durability of the Cerakote coating isn't known yet.


----------



## Notthatbryan (Aug 7, 2021)

EV07 said:


> What's up with the Cerakote paint thing guys?
> 
> Looks really thin and prone to chipping as I read in Blister's review.
> 
> Any feedback on this?


I've got zero experience on the arrival, but cerakote started in the firearms industry and I've got a ton of experience with it, I work in testing and Evaluation for Glock. 

I expect Cerakote to be far less durable than a good traditional clear coated paint job. 

Cerakote is a mediocre finish at its best and that requires it be baked at decently high temps (iirc 300 F). I am guessing the version used here is the air cured one which is not very durable.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

So something I just noticed.. how do I add a bashguard


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

WhiteDLite said:


> So something I just noticed.. how do I add a bashguard











Bruiser - Blackspire


2X/1X IMPACT PROTECTION ● CNC'd 6061 T-6 Guide Frame ● Lightweight molded thermoplastic component ● BEAVERTAIL bashguard protects your teeth ● Fits 26 - 32t or 32 - 38t rings INTENDED USE: All Mountain/XC Racing Check out some recent reviews of the BRUISER ● Mounts: ISCG, ISCG'05, BB ●...




www.blackspire.com





They make one that goes behind the BB cup. Works well.

Must stay with the made in Canada!

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## JK-47 (Apr 22, 2021)

WhiteDLite said:


> So something I just noticed.. how do I add a bashguard


WA1 posted one on their instagram


__
http://instagr.am/p/CWvs5ZJpf1A/


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Also a product called the Camo by Wolf Tooth I think, works nicely
Have one on my Spur.

Sent from my SM-G715A using Tapatalk


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

I feel as if my biggest accomplishment today was not catching a cramp. 

I’m not in shape enough to give good review or comparisons yet, however I will say even though this thing has a low BB at 338, I never had a pedal strike. 

It’s also very long 1246MM wheelbase and 475MM reach, but it felt very agile, maybe that can be contributed to I requested a 35MM bar rise and stem length, maybe it can be attributed to first time on a carbon wheelset. The bike never tried to carry the front wheel on steep climbs. 

I will admit I took it easy, one bc I didn’t want my lack of endurance to cause me to wreck and just lack of endurance. Also another thing, I have to look into switching these brakes around. I run front on right side and rears on left side, similar to a dirt bike.


----------



## EV07 (Aug 14, 2016)

Notthatbryan said:


> I've got zero experience on the arrival, but cerakote started in the firearms industry and I've got a ton of experience with it, I work in testing and Evaluation for Glock.
> 
> I expect Cerakote to be far less durable than a good traditional clear coated paint job.
> 
> Cerakote is a mediocre finish at its best and that requires it be baked at decently high temps (iirc 300 F). I am guessing the version used here is the air cured one which is not very durable.


Thanks for the general info man.

If that's the case for the Arrival as well,(which i pressume it is) it's kinda disappointing and strange for WR1 to use this particular type of paint finish on such an expensive bike.


----------



## Notthatbryan (Aug 7, 2021)

EV07 said:


> Thanks for the general info man.
> 
> If that's the case for the Arrival as well,(which i pressume it is) it's kinda disappointing and strange for WR1 to use this particular type of paint finish on such an expensive bike.


Cerakote had managed to market itself well as a premium finish but it falls well short of that claim in real life. 
Cerakote is basically only nice if you compare it to finishes you can apply in your garage. 
Normal automotive paint and clear coat is worlds better, but an average goofball can't apply it in their garage. 
Given the choice, I'd want just a bare carbon finish.


----------



## Guitarick (Dec 10, 2016)

Notthatbryan said:


> Cerakote had managed to market itself well as a premium finish but it falls well short of that claim in real life.
> Cerakote is basically only nice if you compare it to finishes you can apply in your garage.
> Normal automotive paint and clear coat is worlds better, but an average goofball can't apply it in their garage.
> Given the choice, I'd want just a bare carbon finish.


Thanks for the info...that's one thing I was a bit afraid of. Luckily I just got notice that my RideWrap kit shipped today....course my bike is still about a month away, but I'll be ready! Well as ready as you can be when RideWrapping.


----------



## Notthatbryan (Aug 7, 2021)

Guitarick said:


> Thanks for the info...that's one thing I was a bit afraid of. Luckily I just got notice that my RideWrap kit shipped today....course my bike is still about a month away, but I'll be ready! Well as ready as you can be when RideWrapping.


Don't get me wrong, I'm eagerly awaiting frames to become available to throw my money at WA1.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

So if my bike came scratched would you guys ask for a new link not scratched. It doesn’t appear it happened in transport as the bolt beside it isn’t scratched. It seems like during assembly or before that. Thoughts?


----------



## brassmonkayy (Oct 26, 2021)

That sucks 

Yeah I'd contact them to see what they say. They've been pretty helpful with everything so far.


----------



## Guitarick (Dec 10, 2016)

Yeah...I'd ask as well. Especially in light of the "not so durable" Cerakote coating and it's not a cheap bike.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

I reached out to them about the bash guard already, I'll wait for a response and then ask if I like the price will they throw a new link in the box with a return label for this one.

They can obviously clean it up and make it good as new, it's just unexpected to have scratches on a 9k bike.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

Alright guys, WAO is sending a new linkage.

The bash guard is $100, I don’t really have a choice, but to get it if I want a bashguard. I don’t think the arrival has room for the other BB bashguard mounts. Look at how slim the design of their in-house unit is.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

Just some info to pass along, I’m not sure what behavior changes. Just wanted to share with you guys since this is the most informative forum thread on this bike.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

WhiteDLite said:


> Alright guys, WAO is sending a new linkage.
> 
> The bash guard is $100, I don’t really have a choice, but to get it if I want a bashguard. I don’t think the arrival has room for the other BB bashguard mounts. Look at how slim the design of their in-house unit is.


I would have been like 'hey can I just have the bash guard for free instead of a replacement linkage?'

Sent from my SM-G715A using Tapatalk


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

For Sale: 30, 32, 34T OneUp Oval chainrings…


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Really if you think about it all bicycles have this issue. All of them use chain tension to maintain antiSquat and oval rings are altering change tension to the linkage the entire time you're peddling.

Sent from my SM-G715A using Tapatalk


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

and this is a good reason to share information. I didn’t think about that. I guess the only suspension systems it wouldn’t affect are idlers. 


Suns_PSD said:


> Really if you think about it all bicycles have this issue. All of them use chain tension to maintain antiSquat and oval rings are altering change tension to the linkage the entire time you're peddling.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G715A using Tapatalk


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

New one arrived 2500 plus miles away in 24 hours. It’s art and I’m hanging it on the tree.


----------



## qbngringo (May 28, 2010)

Is anyone getting the Elevensix shock? I am tempted to get it along with the coil conversion for the fork.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

qbngringo said:


> Is anyone getting the Elevensix shock? I am tempted to get it along with the coil conversion for the fork.


It's not discounted enough for me to buy through WAO with the Arrival, now that I've got the X2 I could see myself asking them how much for the ElevenSix. 
From my understanding paying the $900, for the ElevenSix means you don't get the X2. The X2 is a 700 MSRP shock, and you can get an ElevenSix for I believe $1200 through many online vendors.


----------



## qbngringo (May 28, 2010)

I have been talking to Push and they are willing to throw in the ACS3 conversion if I buy the Elevensix. You definitely save money getting it through WA1 but this way I get to keep the fox.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

qbngringo said:


> I have been talking to Push and they are willing to throw in the ACS3 conversion for free if I but the MSRP Elevensix. You definitely save money getting it through WA1 but this way I get to keep the fox.


$1300 for both the ElevenSix and ACS3 inserts is an easy choice.. I may need to message them as well.


----------



## Guitarick (Dec 10, 2016)

qbngringo said:


> Is anyone getting the Elevensix shock? I am tempted to get it along with the coil conversion for the fork.


Yep I'm getting the 11-6. I ride an EXT Storia right now and I love it. If EXT had the shock ready for the Arrival when I was ordering I would have grabbed it. The discount via WA1 isn't great for the 11-6 (considering you're not getting to keep and sell the Fox), but my LBS is taking care of me with some other discounts. Won't get my bike for about a month tho' so no input from me for some time on how it rides.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

Updated photos of the bike, I have the chainguide. Just like their photo on instagram it does not come with the bash guard. I haven’t installed it yet bc I don’t have the appropriate tool to remove this threaded BB.

Upgrades:
X01 AXS from previous bike. 
Sram Crank Boots
OneUp pump from old bike
Trying this fidlock magnet bottle for first time
Fox integrated mud guard.
Ride wrap should be here Saturday.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

I’m at around 297psi. I stopped there and didn’t want to go over 300 in case gauge has a 1-2% tolerance. With gear, which includes my Dakine 2 liter water Fanny pack I weigh 197. My sag is still only around 13mm. So this bike with an X2 is not meant for big dudes. I’ve got to get back down to 175/180 just body weight. Not the easiest think with a stockier build at 5’11.


brassmonkayy said:


> I've seen sag setup from 11mm (20%) to 13mm so I decided to shoot the gap and go for 12mm. I think I'm at 290 PSI (!) on the X2 for that. For reference, I'm almost 190 lbs, maybe a bit higher with my pack on. I really need to lose some weight lol. That seemed like really high PSI to me so let me know what you guys end up at.
> 
> For the fork, we set it at about 90 psi which iirc was just above the middle of the range for 180lbs to 210 lbs.
> 
> Compression and rebound settings I went with the recommended for my weight/air pressure on both the shock and fork. I'm just gonna try and tweak compression and rebound damping to get it into a comfortable spot.


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

@WhiteDLite can you please provide more info on the chainguide/ bash? Can you fit any brand, or does it have to be the WAO? Is there a bash attachment a available?


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

It is possibly proprietary. It’s a very tight area, the guide/guard goes behind the threaded BB. Most brackets seem very big in comparison to the WAO bracket so I assume there may be interference. I was told the Cascade bottom bashguard will fit, it’s pricey, but it is Cascade. I can confirm that the bash off of my absolute black will not fit the bolt holes.









ISCG 05 Spare Lower Chain Guide/Bash Plastic


Replacement lower plastic guide/bash for Cascade Components ISCG 05 full guide and lower guide backplates Specifications: Delrin lower guide/bash Angled leading edges minimize hang ups on impact Does not include new mounting hardware Designed and CNC’d in Everett, Washington USA Compatibility...




cascadecomponents.bike







NS-NV said:


> @WhiteDLite can you please provide more info on the chainguide/ bash? Can you fit any brand, or does it have to be the WAO? Is there a bash attachment a available?


----------



## KylerOnTwoWheels (Feb 21, 2021)

Wao has a chain guide with lower iscg tabs.

You can attach a lower chain guide to it.

I'm not sure which brands but I have a cascade components one waiting to go on my bike when it arrives


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks. I have a variety of OneUp bash plastics... Hopefully one works.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

You know what I'm curious about, who will have the first Arrival posted for sale on Pinkbike. That will be interesting on what they ask for one of the lowest volume bikes ever.


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

WhiteDLite said:


> You know what I'm curious about, who will have the first Arrival posted for sale on Pinkbike. That will be interesting on what they ask for one of the lowest volume bikes ever.


well, I am rolling the dice a bit, as I just got an L5/S1 disk extrusion diagnosis, which could cramp my riding style…


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

NS-NV said:


> well, I am rolling the dice a bit, as I just got an L5/S1 disk extrusion diagnosis, which could cramp my riding style…


I wonder what people would be willing to pay for these things. I'm not selling mine, there's nothing out on the market I'd want to replace it with.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

Well I posted mine for sale. I’ll get another


----------



## brassmonkayy (Oct 26, 2021)

WhiteDLite said:


> Well I posted mine for sale. I’ll get another


Aww that sucks man, but I get it. Just saw your post on the buy/sell. Congrats on the marriage and good luck with school. What are you studying, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

brassmonkayy said:


> Aww that sucks man, but I get it. Just saw your post on the buy/sell. Congrats on the marriage and good luck with school. What are you studying, if you don't mind me asking?


Not me. I’ve got my degree in finance. 
the wife has her degree in biology, but is going to vet school.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

Also here’s the ad.


https://m.pinkbike.com/buysell/3225433/


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

WhiteDLite said:


> Where are you getting 1200 over retail. I’m simply asking msrp plus my shipping? I’m assuming you didn’t buy one? Also here’s the ad.
> 
> 
> https://m.pinkbike.com/buysell/3225433/


I was reading an article that has MSRP at $8k. The article was wrong or outdated I see. $9k MSRP. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

bogeydog said:


> I was reading an article that has MSRP at $8k. The article was wrong or outdated I see. $9k MSRP.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes possibly typo. It’s 9k


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

WhiteDLite said:


> yes possibly typo. It’s 9k


Deleted original post for bad info 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

bogeydog said:


> Deleted original post for bad info
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, someone looking could easily be turned off of the deal if they don’t know what MSRP is themselves. Appreciate it.


----------



## Guitarick (Dec 10, 2016)

Well this would be a lot more exciting if I had the bike to wrap! Oh well...snowing here now anyhow. Time to dig out the fat bike.


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

Guitarick said:


> Well this would be a lot more exciting if I had the bike to wrap! Oh well...snowing here now anyhow. Time to dig out the fat bike.
> View attachment 1961607


Really curious how that wrap goes on! My bike doesn't come until April I've been told, so have time to decide if I'll be ordering a RideWrap or not!


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

brassmonkayy said:


> I think there was the option. The builds had 150/170 listed and I emailed and asked for a 150.
> 
> I just emailed Tyler to see if they'd swap for a 125.


Not sure and this is probably stupid to ask, but to me that dropper looks long for a 150mm? Have you confirmed 100% that they built your bike with the 150 you asked for? Maybe you got the 170mm like it comes with by accident?


----------



## brassmonkayy (Oct 26, 2021)

Basketcase889 said:


> Not sure and this is probably stupid to ask, but to me that dropper looks long for a 150mm? Have you confirmed 100% that they built your bike with the 150 you asked for? Maybe you got the 170mm like it comes with by accident?


I took a tape measure to it when I got the bike just to be sure it was 150mm and it was.


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

brassmonkayy said:


> I took a tape measure to it when I got the bike just to be sure it was 150mm and it was.


Hmmm that worries me, because I'm 5'9 with a 29" inseam and run a 180mm OneUp dropper on my SC Bronson now. Slammed to the collar it fits me absolutely perfectly, and I'm really hoping it will be the same on the Arrival. Worst case scenario, I can shim it down to 170 or 160 if needed, but with all the measurements I've done and insertion depth, I think it will be VERY close to fitting as it is. The SDG must be just THAT much taller profile to not fit at 150mm.... or maybe I like me seat just a tad higher than you. Curious to see your results with the Fox post!


----------



## Guitarick (Dec 10, 2016)

Basketcase889 said:


> Really curious how that wrap goes on! My bike doesn't come until April I've been told, so have time to decide if I'll be ordering a RideWrap or not!


Yeah...you and me both! I've wrapped a couple of bikes and it's gone from "well this is easy" to WTF really quickly! I'll update here when done sometime in the next month (hopefully). I do know you can't rush the wrap.


----------



## Guitarick (Dec 10, 2016)

Beta MTB review is up. Spoiler alert...they really really like it!









The Beta Tests: We Are One Arrival


The bike we thought nobody needed became the bike everyone wanted




www.betamtb.com


----------



## Forbin08 (Aug 25, 2021)

Anyone over 215lbs riding the push? Mine... arrives...in Jan!


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

Forbin08 said:


> Anyone over 215lbs riding the push? Mine... arrives...in Jan!


Good thing your ordered a coil, these bikes struggle with sag for any rider pushing 200lbs in riding gear. I had to run less sag than recommended 20% (11mm) I went around (27% Sag) 15mm and it still pedaled great and efficiently as well as minimum pedal strikes.


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

WhiteDLite said:


> Good thing your ordered a coil, these bikes struggle with sag for any rider pushing 200lbs in riding gear. I had to run less sag than recommended 20% (11mm) I went around (27% Sag) 15mm and it still pedaled great and efficiently as well as minimum pedal strikes.


Looks like you sold your bike! Congrats and glad it sold quickly for you!


----------



## brojoe1980 (Mar 29, 2020)

I’ve got an SP1 ordered and will likely see it around Feb/March. I’ve read the reviews but haven’t seen any real world reviews from average riders like myself. I’m having 2nd thoughts as it’s a lot of money for an “untested” bike. Maybe I’m over thinking? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

brojoe1980 said:


> I’ve got an SP1 ordered and will likely see it around Feb/March. I’ve read the reviews but haven’t seen any real world reviews from average riders like myself. I’m having 2nd thoughts as it’s a lot of money for an “untested” bike. Maybe I’m over thinking?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a great bike.. If you want some fluff words it fits them all. 
I'm not a reviewer, but I'd agree with most all reviews. 

Coming from a FB29 v1 the Arrival is faster.


----------



## Abiding_Dude (Feb 17, 2021)

WhiteDLite said:


> It's a great bike.. If you want some fluff words it fits them all.
> I'm not a reviewer, but I'd agree with most all reviews.
> 
> Coming from a FB29 v1 the Arrival is faster.


This, I've had mine for a brief period now, and I think the easiest way to sum it up is it is exactly as advertised. It pedals very very well, like it can be enjoyable on XC trails, but it definitely has enduro downhill chops, I'm coming off a 170mm bike so I was a bit worried I was compromising but its really as they said, a bike to take everywhere and shred everything. I might even sell my other bikes and just have the Arrival for everything its that well rounded.


----------



## robnow (Apr 12, 2010)

Any SZ3 riders out there yet and how are you finding the fit. SZ3 geo seems to fit like a big LARGE or small XL, would you guys agree? At 6'2" I'm a little concerned it may fit a little short coming off an XL MegaT which is already slightly conservative. SZ3 Chassis on order regardless.


----------



## Forbin08 (Aug 25, 2021)

robnow said:


> Any SZ3 riders out there yet and how are you finding the fit. SZ3 geo seems to fit like a big LARGE or small XL, would you guys agree? At 6'2" I'm a little concerned it may fit a little short coming off an XL MegaT which is already slightly conservative. SZ3 Chassis on order regardless.


I used geometry geek to compare to my v1 ripmo, and the measurements that count are bigger, but I'm not expecting it, or wanting it to be a sled


----------



## brojoe1980 (Mar 29, 2020)

Thanks for the reviews. It’s more reassuring knowing that riders who actually bought the bike are happy with the purchase. I too am 6’2 -230 and coming off an XL giant reign, and was concerned with sizing and my weight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MulletRider54 (Dec 25, 2021)

I've been circling around the Arrival for a while but wanted something with bigger travel. What is really intriguing is the rumors WA1 maybe putting out a link set to accept bigger suspension in the back and accept a dual crown fork in the front. - If this is true without voiding warranties, this truly would be a do it all bike. Would love to have something for local mountain trails and then beef it up for the park days. Anyone know more or can comment about this?


----------



## Forbin08 (Aug 25, 2021)

brojoe1980 said:


> Thanks for the reviews. It’s more reassuring knowing that riders who actually bought the bike are happy with the purchase. I too am 6’2 -230 and coming off an XL giant reign, and was concerned with sizing and my weight.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Apparently there's a wa1 staffer who's 6-3 230+ riding an arrival with a push in the park


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

I have been told by WR1 that 170mm travel links are currently being tested, and kits available in spring.

Short travel to follow.


----------



## KylerOnTwoWheels (Feb 21, 2021)

NS-NV said:


> I have been told by WR1 that 170mm travel links are currently being tested, and kits available in spring.
> 
> Short travel to follow.


I was under the impression there wouldn't be shorter travel links. I thought the shorter travel bike would have different geo and lighter frame.

That's what WR1 said on a podcast recently anyway


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

MulletRider54 said:


> I've been circling around the Arrival for a while but wanted something with bigger travel. What is really intriguing is the rumors WA1 maybe putting out a link set to accept bigger suspension in the back and accept a dual crown fork in the front. - If this is true without voiding warranties, this truly would be a do it all bike. Would love to have something for local mountain trails and then beef it up for the park days. Anyone know more or can comment about this?


The front and rear triangles are meant to be modular. It wouldn’t surprise me to also see cascade get their hands on one eventually. However, until Cascade sees what WAO is going to do and draw the line they don’t know what to offer, because who’s going to choose aftermarket over OEM. Just my thoughts on it can’t prove cascade is even interested.



Forbin08 said:


> Apparently there's a wa1 staffer who's 6-3 230+ riding an arrival with a push in the park


Tyler Maine is a big dude, I’ve spoken with him about suspension when I had the bike.



NS-NV said:


> I have been told by WR1 that 170mm travel links are currently being tested, and kits available in spring.
> 
> Short travel to follow.


Sweet, spring will be awesome. Honestly may buy a YT tues just for the wheelset, forks, and etc to build the DH arrival. Selling off everything else I don’t want/need.



KylerOnTwoWheels said:


> I was under the impression there wouldn't be shorter travel links. I thought the shorter travel bike would have different geo and lighter frame.
> 
> That's what WR1 said on a podcast recently anyway


WAO did mention this in a podcast, however I don’t think they’re designing a different bike as far as front and rear triangles go. I think the carbon layup may be different and for lighter applications. Now I’ve gotta go and relisten to that blister podcast.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Has anyone validated the total seat tube insertion depth for the SZ2? 
150mm max is considered short by current standards.


----------



## Forbin08 (Aug 25, 2021)

Seat tube insertion across the board is lacking, was hoping to run a zero stack 170 or 210 dropper but even with a oneup I don't think it will fit


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

jacksonlui said:


> Has anyone validated the total seat tube insertion depth for the SZ2?
> 150mm max is considered short by current standards.


This is from Josh at WR1 when I was asking about insertion depth on the SZ2 for my OneUp 180mm I currently run slammed on my Bronson…

“From the kink to the collar our insertion depth is 240mm. Depending on the orientation of your actuator you may be able to sneak out a couple additional MM but that is the standardized measurement. looking at the post really quick it looks like you will have about 27mm of post sitting about the seat collar fully slammed. “


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

Basketcase889 said:


> This is from Josh at WR1 when I was asking about insertion depth on the SZ2 for my OneUp 180mm I currently run slammed on my Bronson…
> 
> “From the kink to the collar our insertion depth is 240mm. Depending on the orientation of your actuator you may be able to sneak out a couple additional MM but that is the standardized measurement. looking at the post really quick it looks like you will have about 27mm of post sitting about the seat collar fully slammed. “


I understood everything except the last part.

“looking at the post really quick it looks like you will have about 27mm of post sitting about the seat collar fully slammed.”

Is he saying with your one up slammed you have 27mm left before the kink, or does he mean you’ll have the post at the kink with 27mm sticking out?


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

WhiteDLite said:


> I understood everything except the last part.
> 
> “looking at the post really quick it looks like you will have about 27mm of post sitting about the seat collar fully slammed.”
> 
> Is he saying with your one up slammed you have 27mm left before the kink, or does he mean you’ll have the post at the kink with 27mm sticking out?


OneUp says they’re 180mm dropper is 267mm long from actuator to collar… at their 240 insertion depth, that leaves 27mm showing above the seat post collar.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

Basketcase889 said:


> OneUp says they’re 180mm dropper is 267mm long from actuator to collar… at their 240 insertion depth, that leaves 27mm showing above the seat post collar.


Thank you!


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

150 use to be great coming from a 125. Now 150 is tiny after using a 180. Its nice being able to drop it all the way down for the sketchy sections. Sometimes a few mm makes a difference

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## mechatronicjf (Jan 2, 2022)

Basketcase889 said:


> OneUp says they’re 180mm dropper is 267mm long from actuator to collar… at their 240 insertion depth, that leaves 27mm showing above the seat post collar.


I measured the stack on the slammed 170 Tellis at 30 mm of my SZ2. If these specs are accurate: SDG Tellis Specs then the SZ2 has 250 mm insertion depth. The Oneup 180 also has 12 mm less extended stack then the Tellis


----------



## planetx88 (Mar 24, 2012)

curious to hear feedback from more bigger 200+ lb. riders on the x2. same thing? running 13-15mm sag?


----------



## Syeve (May 26, 2006)

I have the 200mm tellis dropper and I have to swap it out, thankfully my LBS will give me full credit for the tellis. This is max insertion.


----------



## mechatronicjf (Jan 2, 2022)

Syeve said:


> I have the 200mm tellis dropper and I have to swap it out, thankfully my LBS will give me full credit for the tellis. This is max insertion.
> View attachment 1964286
> View attachment 1964287


What's the max insertion length for the 200mm post? What frame size? Just want another data point for insertion depth since my measurements seems different than WAOs estimate.


----------



## Syeve (May 26, 2006)

Its a sz3. The post details are not listed on the SDG website, I dont even know how WAO got a Tellis 200mm post. When I swap out for a oneup I will get the length on the 200mm tellis. 

For anyone ordering a sz 3, it comes with a 200mm post. Im 6'2" with pretty standard measurements, about a 32" inseam and the post is a no go...so anyone under 6'3" will need a shorter post or change to a oneup etc.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

Syeve said:


> Its a sz3. The post details are not listed on the SDG website, I dont even know how WAO got a Tellis 200mm post. When I swap out for a oneup I will get the length on the 200mm tellis.
> 
> For anyone ordering a sz 3, it comes with a 200mm post. Im 6'2" with pretty standard measurements, about a 32" inseam and the post is a no go...so anyone under 6'3" will need a shorter post or change to a oneup etc.


I tried looking up the 200mm when you posted and for all I know the 200mm is a one off item made for WAO. Strange.


----------



## mechatronicjf (Jan 2, 2022)

Syeve said:


> Its a sz3. The post details are not listed on the SDG website, I dont even know how WAO got a Tellis 200mm post. When I swap out for a oneup I will get the length on the 200mm tellis.
> 
> For anyone ordering a sz 3, it comes with a 200mm post. Im 6'2" with pretty standard measurements, about a 32" inseam and the post is a no go...so anyone under 6'3" will need a shorter post or change to a oneup etc.


Thanks! I'm pretty sure SDG is coming out with a 200mm post but it's OEM only for now


----------



## mechatronicjf (Jan 2, 2022)

> I tried looking up the 200mm when you posted and for all I know the 200mm is a one off item made for WAO. Strange.


Have you tried the oneup 180 in your SZ2? I think there would be max 17mm of stack fully slammed. I'm considering swapping if the stock post feels too high.


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

mechatronicjf said:


> Have you tried the oneup 180 in your SZ2? I think there would be max 17mm of stack fully slammed. I'm considering swapping if the stock post feels too high.


i have a 180 OneUp sitting here, but my bike doesn’t arrive until April… so if you don’t buy one before then.. I can let you know haha


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

Basketcase889 said:


> i have a 180 OneUp sitting here, but my bike doesn’t arrive until April… so if you don’t buy one before then.. I can let you know haha


I got you beat, I’ve got this ElevenSix and no bike. I did get a once in a lifetime deal though and website has since been corrected and is no longer doing this, but the bike shop, not push, honored their mistake..

edit- I’m removing pic with what I paid just know SpokeX in California has a customer for life


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

WhiteDLite said:


> I got you beat, I’ve got this ElevenSix and no bike. I did get a once in a lifetime deal though and website has since been corrected and is no longer doing this, but the bike shop, not push, honored their mistake..
> 
> edit- I’m removing pic with what I paid just know SpokeX in California has a customer for life
> View attachment 1964373


Wow she’s a beauty! You plan on keeping it for your next bike? Really curious what your deal of a lifetime was haha


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

Basketcase889 said:


> Wow she’s a beauty! You plan on keeping it for your next bike? Really curious what your deal of a lifetime was haha


long winded PM incoming.


----------



## milly109 (Mar 10, 2015)

Im on the fence about getting the Push 11.6 over the X2 and was wondering if anyone so far has had the option to ride both the Push and X2? The limited reviews of this bike are all done with the X2 from what I have read.

I reached out to WE1 a few months ago about the upgrade option, and while this info is super informative, I'm curious what other people are saying as well. They have been riding X2/Push/EXT

If you go with a Push, go one (25lb) spring rate higher if you ride aggressively. The coil is far more linear and more supportive (typical coil vs air traits)
In terms of climbing, The X2 has less bob then the Push, which has less bob than the EXT. So X2>Push>EXT
+Going Down. The X2's ramp up seems to be harsher, and it feels like you aren't utilizing all the travel even though you are. High speed bumps, rock gardens and brake bumps are all better eaten up by the Push over the X2.
+ Heavier riders (not sure weights) seem to prefer the EXT over the Push, where as lighter riders seem to get along better with the Push. 

So is the push worth the extra 1200? How does the Push jump?


----------



## Guitarick (Dec 10, 2016)

milly109 said:


> Im on the fence about getting the Push 11.6 over the X2 and was wondering if anyone so far has had the option to ride both the Push and X2? The limited reviews of this bike are all done with the X2 from what I have read.
> 
> I reached out to WE1 a few months ago about the upgrade option, and while this info is super informative, I'm curious what other people are saying as well. They have been riding X2/Push/EXT
> 
> ...


So I can't say on the Arrival, but on my Druid I went from an X2 to an EXT and the EXT is way better IMHO. I found the X2 could get harsh on chunky quick hitting down hill where the EXT just soaked it up (I also liked the fact that the EXT comes with two springs). If I could have purchased the EXT with the Arrival I would have.

For my Arrival I did order it with an 11-6, but I don't have it yet. S'funny actually that my LBS called me yesterday that the bike was in and then called me back about 1/2 hour later saying they shipped the wrong hubs. Oh well...we've got a ton of snow here anyhow so no rush. When I do get the bike (and the snow goes) I'll provide some feedback...I may look at a Springdex if I don't like the 11-6 spring. Of course I'm right on the line for spring weights. As for jumping I won't be much help....my jumping sucks.


----------



## Forbin08 (Aug 25, 2021)

I was going back and forth between a push and ext, and opted for the push. Interesting to hear the ext is better for heavier people - likely the hydraulic bottom out is providing some more support

I kind of wish I went with the fox so I could make the decision after a few rides, but I'm quite sure I'm going to be happy with the push


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

My Arrival has left the nest, and about 3 weeks earlier that anticipated. I’m not ready, still need my ridewrap, and to get over a concussion and ruptured disc.

Ironically, while UPS is bringing me such joy, and it also delivered 20 ton truck into the back of my Volvo @ 60mph, hence the injuries…


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Syeve said:


> Its a sz3. The post details are not listed on the SDG website, I dont even know how WAO got a Tellis 200mm post. When I swap out for a oneup I will get the length on the 200mm tellis.
> 
> For anyone ordering a sz 3, it comes with a 200mm post. Im 6'2" with pretty standard measurements, about a 32" inseam and the post is a no go...so anyone under 6'3" will need a shorter post or change to a oneup etc.


Well, that's a pretty big oops.

Did they really design a frame that can't use a long dropper?

I went through this with a Lenz, put up with it for a little while, but honestly anything less than 200 mm is a no go.

I'm 6', both of my bikes run a 210mm One Up, and I use them at full drop all the time.

This was looking like an interesting option, what a shame.


----------



## MulletRider54 (Dec 25, 2021)

Putting my name down for one. Just curious if anyone has thoughts around a 38 stanchion fork for this bike especially considering the North Shore / PACNW terrain?


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

MulletRider54 said:


> Putting my name down for one. Just curious if anyone has thoughts around a 38 stanchion fork for this bike especially considering the North Shore / PACNW terrain?


As a former, and pining for home, North Shore Resident, if I did not already have an ERA, which I will run @ 170mm (in anticipation of the 170mm links), I am pretty sure I would switch to a 38 (if running 170mm).

If you are a bigger and aggressive rider, you may appreciate the additional stiffness, if you are at the other end, it may be a bit harsh (a bit of flex isn't always a bad thing). I am 180lb R2R, and used to run a 27.5 - 36 @ 170mm. It was OK, but there was a noticeable difference in really harsh stuff when compared to a 29 - 38 @ 160mm. The 38 is more precise, but I cant say if it's worth the extra $$ for my size.


----------



## Forbin08 (Aug 25, 2021)

I've been thinking of a 170mm acs3 kit, or an ERA in anticipation of the 170 link, and for more height up front - budget is probably closer to the acs3, but if I sold the fork as a takeoff it might be closer than o think


----------



## KylerOnTwoWheels (Feb 21, 2021)

NS-NV said:


> My Arrival has left the nest, and about 3 weeks earlier that anticipated. I’m not ready, still need my ridewrap, and to get over a concussion and ruptured disc.
> 
> Ironically, while UPS is bringing me such joy, and it also delivered 20 ton truck into the back of my Volvo @ 60mph, hence the injuries…


Mine was supposed to ship late December/early January but it got pushed to late January. I'm waiting for a mid month update for the bike.

I'm planning a trip to Moab as soon as the bike comes in.


----------



## MulletRider54 (Dec 25, 2021)

My LBS is swapping out the 36 for a 38. @Forbin08 I am also anticipating the link and bigger travel. Ridewrapping this thing is going to be a pain for me. Anyone have a contact in Vancouver that will do it?
LBS actually said they don’t want to do it 😆


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

MulletRider54 said:


> My LBS is swapping out the 36 for a 38. @Forbin08 I am also anticipating the link and bigger travel. Ridewrapping this thing is going to be a pain for me. Anyone have a contact in Vancouver that will do it?
> LBS actually said they don’t want to do it 😆


What travel 38 are you putting on it?


----------



## Guitarick (Dec 10, 2016)

MulletRider54 said:


> My LBS is swapping out the 36 for a 38. @Forbin08 I am also anticipating the link and bigger travel. Ridewrapping this thing is going to be a pain for me. Anyone have a contact in Vancouver that will do it?
> LBS actually said they don’t want to do it 😆


For the Ridewrap if I was in the lower mainland I'd probably take it up to Ridewrap themselves in Whistler. Including driving costs they are probably as cheap or cheaper than a LBS and will do a great job. I pick up my bike today and will Ridewrap it over the next few days. After doing a few Ridewrap jobs already I can't say it's something I'm really looking forward to!


----------



## MulletRider54 (Dec 25, 2021)

WhiteDLite said:


> What travel 38 are you putting on it?


Debating. I want to use it as the 170 travel fork with the bigger shock when the new links come out. I already have a Ohlins 36 that I can swap onto it for the 160 travel local trails.


----------



## Guitarick (Dec 10, 2016)

Arrival just...well arrived. Pretty stoked unfortunately we've just had one of the largest snow falls in years. Oh well...lots of time to Ridewrap it.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

Guitarick said:


> Arrival just...well arrived. Pretty stoked unfortunately we've just had one of the largest snow falls in years. Oh well...lots of time to Ridewrap it.
> 
> View attachment 1965358
> 
> ...


Did you buy the chain guide extra or are they now coming with it?


----------



## Guitarick (Dec 10, 2016)

WhiteDLite said:


> Did you buy the chain guide extra or are they now coming with it?


Yeah purchased it myself. I'm also waiting on the WA1 bash guard that I will attach to it..they're working on it, but not sure of an ETA yet.


----------



## KylerOnTwoWheels (Feb 21, 2021)

I was told they have iscg bracket that you can attach a lower bash guard/chain guide to. 

I have a cascade component lower chain guide waiting for when mine arrives in the next couple weeks.


----------



## mechatronicjf (Jan 2, 2022)

I installed the one-up under bash on mine and it fits with no issues


----------



## Guitarick (Dec 10, 2016)

KylerOnTwoWheels said:


> I was told they have iscg bracket that you can attach a lower bash guard/chain guide to.
> 
> I have a cascade component lower chain guide waiting for when mine arrives in the next couple weeks.


Yep the chain guide has two threaded holes that are ISCG compliant for a bash guard. As we still have all this snow I'll see what the WA1 bash guard looks like, but if it's not available in time I'll probably throw on a OneUp guard.


----------



## planetx88 (Mar 24, 2012)

I think its safe to assume that the bash guard will be a 77 designz bash guard, to go with the 77 collab "freesolo" chainguide, which is fine with me! I run the original bash guard along with the chain guide on my GG, works great, superlight. I've also run the 77 designs stem for two years, I did have a warranty issue with it, and they had a new one in the mail to me as soon as I confirmed the serial number was part of the affected run of stems. No issues otherwise. I'm a big fan of the WA1-77 collaboration. They compliment each other well, and are willing to push some boundaries, which results in some top notch stuff. here is the 77 shop page.


----------



## Forbin08 (Aug 25, 2021)

I'm planning on sending mine up to whistler via the shop when it shows up.

I have a 170 36 currently so I may hold off on any major fork changes until I can experiment with the travel

A 38, or a z1 coil are on the list. Even though this is a dentist bike I'm not sure I can justify an ERA


----------



## Guitarick (Dec 10, 2016)

Just in case anyone is interested the dream crusher says mine is 33.2lbs with a OneUp EDC tool and pedals (OneUp) installed. Not bad considering the weight of the Push shock.


----------



## planetx88 (Mar 24, 2012)

Guitarick said:


> Just in case anyone is interested the dream crusher says mine is 33.2lbs with a OneUp EDC tool and pedals (OneUp) installed. Not bad considering the weight of the Push shock.


What Build? Mazza tires?


----------



## Guitarick (Dec 10, 2016)

planetx88 said:


> What Build? Mazza tires?


SP1 and yep the Mazza tires and bike size SZ2.


----------



## planetx88 (Mar 24, 2012)

Guitarick said:


> SP1 and yep the Mazza tires and bike size SZ2.


Nice! same as im getting. excited to try the Mazzas and magura brakes. We're a ways behind Canadian dealers, but its going into production next week-ish.

For folks that have gotten them already, Im just curious if youve gone through a dealer or direct? I could not be more pleased that WA1 are commited to working to dealers.


----------



## Guitarick (Dec 10, 2016)

planetx88 said:


> Nice! same as im getting. excited to try the Mazzas and magura brakes. We're a ways behind Canadian dealers, but its going into production next week-ish.
> 
> For folks that have gotten them already, Im just curious if youve gone through a dealer or direct? I could not be more pleased that WA1 are commited to working to dealers.


Yeah I'm quite interested to try the Mazza tires after riding Maxxis for so long. I purchased through my LBS. They're good guys and treat me well. Nice to support a local business.


----------



## Guitarick (Dec 10, 2016)

Just finished Ridewrapping the bike. Not too bad although the sharp edges can make it a bit more challenging. Perfect...nope, but pretty good. I'm happy with it. About 4-5 hours all in mostly taking my time. It does change the "sheen" a bit of the bike...I used the matte finish wrap. In certain lighting it's harder to see the raw carbon look, but considering how brittle the Cerkote is supposed to be it's a fair tradeoff.


----------



## MulletRider54 (Dec 25, 2021)

planetx88 said:


> Nice! same as im getting. excited to try the Mazzas and magura brakes. We're a ways behind Canadian dealers, but its going into production next week-ish.
> 
> For folks that have gotten them already, Im just curious if youve gone through a dealer or direct? I could not be more pleased that WA1 are commited to working to dealers.


I believe anything that’s available right now as a full build are committed allocations to bike shops. I believe WA1 is going to start selling frame only later on ie. Summer? Timeframe.
I’m working through a LBS.


----------



## Syeve (May 26, 2006)

Nurse Ben said:


> Well, that's a pretty big oops.
> 
> Did they really design a frame that can't use a long dropper?
> 
> ...


I think the first few runs of Sz3's were coming with the 170mm but when the 200mm was available they sent it. I swapped mine out for a 180mm oneup and it fits great now. I would obviously take the opinions here with a grain of salt, everyone has a set up they are use to. You could get a 210mm one up and shim it to 190mm. 

I would still throw your leg over one and see, everything is a trade off. There are so so many awesome things about this bike, it would be a shame to disregard over 10-20mm of dropper.


----------



## greyshrike (Mar 8, 2020)

Can anyone identify what brand these headset spacers are? Would like to get some more.


----------



## robnow (Apr 12, 2010)

greyshrike said:


> Can anyone identify what brand these headset spacers are? Would like to get some more.


WAO...they're machining their own.


----------



## Forbin08 (Aug 25, 2021)

Just found out mine is delayed untill March, bummer!


----------



## MulletRider54 (Dec 25, 2021)

That may not be a bad thing as WAO is still producing a 2nd batch of their chain guides. I didn't know this but it requires a proprietary keyed BB shell that provides for the lower ISCG tabs.


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

So the stock 170mm SDG is about 15mm too long, when fully inserted. Sz2, under 32” inseam.

Not a big deal, as I have a OneUp, but the cable housing is jammed somehow. I can’t pull it thru. 

Has anyone run into this problem?


----------



## Guitarick (Dec 10, 2016)

NS-NV said:


> So the stock 170mm SDG is about 15mm too long, when fully inserted. Sz2, under 32” inseam.
> 
> Not a big deal, as I have a OneUp, but the cable housing is jammed somehow. I can’t pull it thru.
> 
> Has anyone run into this problem?


The OneUp cable housing is jammed trying to get it in or jammed trying to get the SDG housing out? Not sure on the WA1 bike, but I know in some other bikes there is a clamp inside of the bottom bracket that holds the dropper post cable. Have you taken off the cable port on the bottom bracket to check that out? I've got the AXS dropper so can't check mine out. 

Other than that sorry no ideas. Good luck!


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

It’s the existing cable and the anti-rattle sheath.

It gets stuck going around the pivot ferrules. Too sharp of a bend, and the sheath had a lot of friction. I can get a new hose thru easy enough, but not with the anti-rattle. From what I can see, better to run things in-front or the pivot ferrule.

I’ll save that headache for another day.


----------



## NWGuy (Dec 6, 2021)

MulletRider54 said:


> My LBS is swapping out the 36 for a 38. @Forbin08 I am also anticipating the link and bigger travel. Ridewrapping this thing is going to be a pain for me. Anyone have a contact in Vancouver that will do it?
> LBS actually said they don’t want to do it 😆


I made the drive to RideWrap in Whistler - mine was their first WA1. They did a great job and turned it around in 2 days.


----------



## NWGuy (Dec 6, 2021)

planetx88 said:


> Nice! same as im getting. excited to try the Mazzas and magura brakes. We're a ways behind Canadian dealers, but its going into production next week-ish.
> 
> For folks that have gotten them already, Im just curious if youve gone through a dealer or direct? I could not be more pleased that WA1 are commited to working to dealers.


Also bought mine in Vancouver from LBS. Have used them and WA1 for questions. Super impressed with follow up for Memphis @ WA1 when I’ve had the inevitable set up questions etc


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Are there any ride reports comparing to the SJ Evo? For climbing, descending, and cornering?

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

I'm guessing you're refering to the stumpjumper evo?


----------



## KylerOnTwoWheels (Feb 21, 2021)

Look what showed up today. Looks awesome in person. 

This happened 20 min later. 170mm Fox 38.









I might reduce the 38 to 160mm travel.

I'll be riding Moab and Sedona this winter a bit and I think 160 might work better


----------



## brassmonkayy (Oct 26, 2021)

is that the fox mudguard you've got on the 38? How's the clearance with the 2.6 tire? I ordered the guard for the 36 and it should be here soon.


----------



## MulletRider54 (Dec 25, 2021)

😲🤘🤘 What kind of Ti bolts did you use for the stem? Love the oil slick detail.


----------



## KylerOnTwoWheels (Feb 21, 2021)

brassmonkayy said:


> is that the fox mudguard you've got on the 38? How's the clearance with the 2.6 tire? I ordered the guard for the 36 and it should be here soon.


I haven't had a close look but I didn't notice it being tight.

The 2.6 Mazza isn't a full 2.6. it's barely larger than the 2.4 in the back.


----------



## KylerOnTwoWheels (Feb 21, 2021)

MulletRider54 said:


> 😲🤘🤘 What kind of Ti bolts did you use for the stem? Love the oil slick detail.


Those are the 35mm rise bars I stole off my yeti. My arrival shipped with 27.5 rise bars so I swapped them around.

I replaced all the bolts on my yeti with oil slick ones from better bolts. I'm going to swap them back to regular bolts soon.


----------



## MulletRider54 (Dec 25, 2021)

KylerOnTwoWheels said:


> I haven't had a close look but I didn't notice it being tight.
> 
> The 2.6 Mazza isn't a full 2.6. it's barely larger than the 2.4 in the back.


I think only the fronts are 2.6, rears should be 2.4.


----------



## KylerOnTwoWheels (Feb 21, 2021)

MulletRider54 said:


> I think only the fronts are 2.6, rears should be 2.4.


That's what I was saying. It isn't much bigger than the rear 2.4.

I pulled the front wheel and compared it to a 2.4 Kenda pinner and they are pretty close.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

Still waiting on bike… 155mm


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

WhiteDLite said:


> Still waiting on bike… 155mm
> View attachment 1968603


155? are you 5 foot 6?  Lets start a crank length debate now. The cabon vs alu one is getting stale!


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

WhiteDLite said:


> Still waiting on bike… 155mm
> View attachment 1968603


Man! Those are beauty! Who makes those? 

I am 5'9" but had short legs (28.5" inseam) for my height... I would love shorter cranks for spinning, also helps with the lower bottom bracket for our techy/rooty climbs of the Northeast. I would probably look for 160s though, wish the bike came with 165s. Very curious to what you think of the 155


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

numbnuts said:


> 155? are you 5 foot 6?


No, I'm 5'10" ~ 5'11" 



Basketcase889 said:


> Man! Those are beauty! Who makes those?
> 
> I am 5'9" but had short legs (28.5" inseam) for my height... I would love shorter cranks for spinning, also helps with the lower bottom bracket for our techy/rooty climbs of the Northeast. I would probably look for 160s though, wish the bike came with 165s. Very curious to what you think of the 155











5DEV Trail/Enduro Cranks


5DEV's goal is to develop cranks that can be manufactured in a short period of time. Utilizing 5 Axis CNC machines we can produce product in days vs months or years. These cranks are engineered for aggressive trail and enduro riding. Ideal for charging steep technical chunk, ripping laps at...



ride5dev.com





I do not have any experience with them, just did a lot of research and wanted to give these a go. I did have some knee pains last year and wanted to see if these helped. May not be bike related at all, but just wanted to exhaust my options. 

I read this compiled Pinkbike article before purchasing, and yes these things are a thing of beauty, I love the CNC Lines. Silver cranks will look perfect with the Push 11-6. 



https://www.pinkbike.com/news/why-shorter-cranks-are-better-according-to-science.html


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

WhiteDLite said:


> No, I'm 5'10" ~ 5'11"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful cranks!


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

numbnuts said:


> beautiful cranks!


For sure, but holy ****, their pedals just recently went up $50.

If anyone is interested in their products use coupon code "hardtailparty" for 5% off. 
I found this scouring the internet before ordering.


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

WhiteDLite said:


> For sure, but holy ****, their pedals just recently went up $50.
> 
> If anyone is interested in their products use coupon code "hardtailparty" for 5% off.
> I found this scouring the internet before ordering.


Nothing is cheap these days. Just slapped EE wings on my WA1 SP1. Thank goodness I bought them 2 years ago!


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

numbnuts said:


> Nothing is cheap these days. Just slapped EE wings on my WA1 SP1. Thank goodness I bought them 2 years ago!


I did think about buying those as well, but for the money I wanted to try something shorter than 5mm that comes with the bike. 
EEwings are beautiful, CaneCreek is paying for the best Taiwan welders there are.

I will say the nice thing about these cranks, and probably why they weigh more since it's not a 2 piece design and instead is 3 is that I can change the center spindle.
So one could easily buy different spindles and move crankarms to different bikes as spacing changes between road/gravel, DH, enduro, and dumb future spindle standard changes.


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

WhiteDLite said:


> I did think about buying those as well, but for the money I wanted to try something shorter than 5mm that comes with the bike.
> EEwings are beautiful, CaneCreek is paying for the best Taiwan welders there are.
> 
> I will say the nice thing about these cranks, and probably why they weigh more since it's not a 2 piece design and instead is 3 is that I can change the center spindle.
> So one could easily buy different spindles and move crankarms to different bikes as spacing changes between road/gravel, DH, enduro, and dumb future spindle standard changes.


agreed, indeed, nice, but I was working to lighten up the bike and the EE wings bling/weight ratio is on point


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

numbnuts said:


> agreed, indeed, nice, but I was working to lighten up the bike and the EE wings bling/weight ratio is on point


What do you think your bike will be weighing in at now?


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

Basketcase889 said:


> What do you think your bike will be weighing in at now?


I weighed it without pedals at 30.7, no sealant yet. I am on SZ3, the biggest. EE wings will take that down to 30.5.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

numbnuts said:


> I weighed it without pedals at 30.7, no sealant yet. I am on SZ3, the biggest. EE wings will take that down to 30.5.


I agree, eewings are second to none. Just pick your poison you know 💸

These weigh in between the X1 Carbon and X01 cranks. So since they’ll be replacing X1 on my SZ2 poor man’s build It’s grams saved.

My bike will be heavy either way, parts sitting waiting for Arrival. Push 11-6, 155mm cranks, 170 axs reverb, X01 AXS, and XX1 cassette, as well as ridewrap.


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

KylerOnTwoWheels said:


> View attachment 1968199
> 
> 
> Look what showed up today. Looks awesome in person.
> ...


Very nice! Beefy. That’s gotta be pushing 34-35 pounds now with push coil and big fork? Monster!


----------



## KylerOnTwoWheels (Feb 21, 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Very nice! Beefy. That’s gotta be pushing 34-35 pounds now with push coil and big fork? Monster!


I just weighed it and landed at 33lbs even. 

If I decide to install cushcores, that will put me over 34.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

Them legs about to be swole!

Here you go! Sorry idk how to post an Instagram thumbnail.








Tanner Blake Barnes on Instagram: "Machined parts are always beautiful! @ride5dev @absoluteblack.cc"


Tanner Blake Barnes shared a post on Instagram: "Machined parts are always beautiful! @ride5dev @absoluteblack.cc". Follow their account to see 94 posts.




www.instagram.com


----------



## AaronJobe (Sep 20, 2009)

There’s a good possibility that I am going to have an SP2 shipped my way next week! I would have opted for the axs build but I’ll take what I can get.


----------



## KylerOnTwoWheels (Feb 21, 2021)

Maiden ride in Moab. I thought it would similiar to my SB150 but it's a very different bike.

So far I really enjoy it. Not enough ride time to get into any details yet


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

KylerOnTwoWheels said:


> Maiden ride in Moab. I thought it would similiar to my SB150 but it's a very different bike.
> 
> So far I really enjoy it. Not enough ride time to get into any details yet
> 
> View attachment 1969208


Sorry I know you said you didn’t have many details but I’ll ask anyway  What did you think of the tires so far? What stood out as most different? Can’t wait to ride mine next month in Arkansas.


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

KylerOnTwoWheels said:


> Maiden ride in Moab. I thought it would similiar to my SB150 but it's a very different bike.
> 
> So far I really enjoy it. Not enough ride time to get into any details yet
> 
> View attachment 1969208


Dang. If I could, I would drive out this aft from Golden, to join you for some testing. Mine handles great in the basement! Stupid post concussion symptoms...


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Would be great to have a comparison to the sb150. We know it'll climb better, how much better and does it descend and corner better?

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## NWGuy (Dec 6, 2021)

WhiteDLite said:


> Them legs about to be swole!
> 
> Here you go! Sorry idk how to post an Instagram thumbnail.
> 
> ...


Looking at these cranks too @ 165mm but a quick note about the oval chainring - WA1 doesn’t recommend using them with this bike. Something about suspension?! I actually had one on and removed it - maybe in my head, but felt better with round.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

NWGuy said:


> Looking at these cranks too @ 165mm but a quick note about the oval chainring - WA1 doesn’t recommend using them with this bike. Something about suspension?! I actually had one on and removed it - maybe in my head, but felt better with round.


I've got the same email. They stated the bike relies on certain chain tensions or something, but that’s doesn’t make sense to me. Chain tension stays the same no matter what gear you’re in as well as size of oval or round because the derailleur keeps tension the same right? Idk honestly.

That’s my thoughts when pedals are flat and going downhill, I guess it could affect the climbing attributes to the bike though since the chain first applies pressure to the cassette without the cassette being able to backspin. 


Honesty if only changing to 165mm I may go for something cheaper. Go for these only to support a California company that seems to give back. My 155mm are still 500 grams, so about the same as the X1 carbon, but heavier than X01.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

My opinion is that wa1 is just correctly pointing out that all but HP bikes rely on the angle of that chain to create the AS that the bike was designed to have.

On any of these bikes (ignoring HTs and HPs) the front of the chain pointing lower creates more AS where higher chain angle results in less AS, all else being equal. And it's enough to matter.

On Antonio's Linkage blog he sometimes will calculate AS with a different front chain ring and typically changing 2 teeth on the chain ring will alter AS a solid 8% or so. That's a pretty small change in actual diameter. So it's not surprising that ovals effect this notably.

Anyways, I like my my ovals and will stick with them.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

Suns_PSD said:


> My opinion is that wa1 is just correctly pointing out that all but HP bikes rely on the angle of that chain to create the AS that the bike was designed to have.
> 
> On any of these bikes (ignoring HTs and HPs) the front of the chain pointing lower creates more AS where higher chain angle results in less AS, all else being equal. And it's enough to matter.
> 
> ...


Can you provide a link or YouTube video on this matter? I find it interesting.

thanks,


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

KylerOnTwoWheels said:


> Maiden ride in Moab. I thought it would similiar to my SB150 but it's a very different bike.
> 
> So far I really enjoy it. Not enough ride time to get into any details yet
> 
> View attachment 1969208


Looking forward to a comparison with the SB150


----------



## KylerOnTwoWheels (Feb 21, 2021)

I'll right down some quick thoughts.

Tires actually seem pretty good. I've been running them at 24/26 psi which seems a bit high. I start high on new tires and slowly bring it down. My last setup had cushcores and I would run 21/23. I think I could probably drop the front to 21 and keep the rear around 24. Climbing traction has been fine but they aren't conforming to trail features as well as I would like.

On the subject of WAO vs SB150

They both like to ridden aggressively but it seems the WAO has a little more patience for lazy riding. 
Climbing is great and I don't notice any bob even with the coil. I've got the 11.6 setup in a firm flow/jump trail on the climb valve and a Firm DH setting for the downhill side. You can almost lock out the climb settings but that isn't great for techy climbs.
It doesn't pump as well as the SB150 when in the WAO is in the DH setting but pumps almost as good in the firm setting. The SB150 is a great platform for pumping
It tracks much better up hill then the SB150. The SB150 is 170mm with 65 HTA vs WAO with 160mm and 64 HTA.
It feels like it holds a line better downhill than the SB150 also. I'm not sure on this, as it doesn't make sense to me. The SB150 had lower air pressure, cushcores and was otherwise similar. I'll need more time to see if this is placebo or something else helping significantly (carbon wheels, 11.6, etc) I assumed the SB150 would be superior downhill. I haven't got a chance to ride any really steep stuff yet though. 
I think the WAO corners better too but I'll hold judgement on that until I get a chance to really open it up.
The WAO feels a bit longer. On paper it's 22.8mm but I noticed it more than I thought I would.

The suspension is amazing. It tracks the ground so well and still climbs very efficiently. If I put it in the descend setting it just soaks up the trail.

That's all I've got for now. Once I get more comfortable I'll be able to compare times and feel better


----------



## planetx88 (Mar 24, 2012)

WhiteDLite said:


> I've got the same email. They stated the bike relies on certain chain tensions or something, but that’s doesn’t make sense to me. Chain tension stays the same no matter what gear you’re in as well as size of oval or round...


Not true unfortunately. Suspension changes in every gear, which is the case on nearly every full suspension bike to varying degrees . Its hard knowing exactly what is affected without having a pro dig into the kinematics and do some simulation or dyno testing, but things like pedal kickback and anti-rise may have odd, irregular feeling affects with an oval ring. I could imagine pedal kickback that through repeated hits or bigger hits rolls from a point of low chain tension to high tension on the ring, or vice versa could be strange, and possibly cause the rear wheel to "hang up" or something similar on square edge hits. Just a guess. your derailleur clutch is mostly there to reduce noise and slap, and for chain retention.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

WhiteDLite said:


> Can you provide a link or YouTube video on this matter? I find it interesting.
> 
> thanks,








Linkage Design







linkagedesign.blogspot.com





Sent from my SM-G715A using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronJobe (Sep 20, 2009)

numbnuts said:


> Sorry I know you said you didn’t have many details but I’ll ask anyway  What did you think of the tires so far? What stood out as most different? Can’t wait to ride mine next month in Arkansas.


I’m in KC and frequently visit NWA! Arrival group ride!!


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

I’ll b


AaronJobe said:


> I’m in KC and frequently visit NWA! Arrival group ride!!


I’ll be there march 16-19!


----------



## AaronJobe (Sep 20, 2009)

FYI- Cambriabike.com has an SP2 SZ1 if anybody is interested.


----------



## MulletRider54 (Dec 25, 2021)

Sexy AF.


----------



## MulletRider54 (Dec 25, 2021)

Also for those looking for it, the chain guide with the proprietary keyed BB shell is now back in stock at WA1.


----------



## planetx88 (Mar 24, 2012)

I cant find the page for the guide or where it might live on their drop down menu. does anyone have that?


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

planetx88 said:


> I cant find the page for the guide or where it might live on their drop down menu. does anyone have that?


Email them, they’ll send you an invoice.

Warning, cost is a little spicey.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

NS-NV said:


> Email them, they’ll send you an invoice.
> 
> Warning, cost is a little spicey.


I know pricing is subject to change, but what is pricey?


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

NS-NV said:


> Email them, they’ll send you an invoice.
> 
> Warning, cost is a little spicey.


Lol, bike is 11,000 usd so Spicey is expected


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

$100 +$18 shipping.


----------



## AaronJobe (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## MulletRider54 (Dec 25, 2021)

If one wants the chain guide, I don't think there are any other alternatives that fit this bike - proprietary by design.


----------



## planetx88 (Mar 24, 2012)

MulletRider54 said:


> If one wants the chain guide, I don't think there are any other alternatives that fit this bike - proprietary by design.


threaded BB right? you can use anything that is a bb mount. MRP and others make an iscg-05 mount. Not as slick as the WA1 unit, but works fine, replaces a 2.5mm bb spacer.


----------



## AaronJobe (Sep 20, 2009)

Anybody around 190-200 lbs care to share your suspension settings?


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

planetx88 said:


> threaded BB right? you can use anything that is a bb mount. MRP and others make an iscg-05 mount. Not as slick as the WA1 unit, but works fine, replaces a 2.5mm bb spacer.


That would be the prudent thing to do, pretty sure I have everything I’d need in the parts bin, but I’m, a sucker for slick.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

NS-NV said:


> That would be the prudent thing to do, pretty sure I have everything I’d need in the parts bin, but I’m, a sucker for slick.


Gotta showcase that “drip” when people ask the brand of my chain guide bash guard.


----------



## Tyler_ (12 mo ago)

planetx88 said:


> threaded BB right? you can use anything that is a bb mount. MRP and others make an iscg-05 mount. Not as slick as the WA1 unit, but works fine, replaces a 2.5mm bb spacer.


The BB on the Arrival is keyed to accommodate the Chainguide (

__
http://instagr.am/p/CWvs5ZJpf1A/
 ) and is already 2.5mm thick (replacing a stock spacer). Adding the MRP guide would actually throw your chainline off.


----------



## Tyler_ (12 mo ago)

AaronJobe said:


> Anybody around 190-200 lbs care to share your suspension settings?


While I am on a different rear shock than yourself, are you sitting at 13mm (21-23% sag) on your air shock? Starting there is the key to set up.


----------



## KylerOnTwoWheels (Feb 21, 2021)

Where can I find a spare derailer hanger? Has anyone got one direct from wao or did you go through a bike shop?


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

KylerOnTwoWheels said:


> Where can I find a spare derailer hanger? Has anyone got one direct from wao or did you go through a bike shop?



Need to go direct to WA1, they MFG the hanger, it is not a UDH. 30$ USD plus shipping, they are in stock.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Anyone weighed the sz1 or sz2 frame without shock? Ive tried contacting wao and they were mnt able to get me a frame weight.

Anyone 5'8 and sized down to sz1? Sz2 seems very long for that height.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

In regards to oval chainrings, just my experience, i am currently riding a hightower v2 and brought my oval over from my previous bike (Jeffsy) to use on this new bike. I noticed the Hightower didnt really pedal all that well compared to what i had heard. noticeable bobbing while seated pedaling. Read somewhere that ovals can disrupt certain frames kinematics. So i decided to experiment with a round ring and bam no more bobbing and bike felt like it accelerated much quicker and just felt overall more snappy if that makes sense. Hope this helps.


----------



## greyshrike (Mar 8, 2020)

Did anyone else have to deal with the seat stay rubber peeling because of the chain?

I had to trim mine a bit, but I was denied a replacement piece when I asked WR1.


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

greyshrike said:


> Did anyone else have to deal with the seat stay rubber peeling because of the chain?
> 
> I had to trim mine a bit, but I was denied a replacement piece when I asked WR1.
> 
> ...


Denied, like they wouldn't even sell you one?


----------



## qbngringo (May 28, 2010)

I hadn't noticed that yet but in the 10t cog the chain rubs against the inside of chainstay's rubber pad pretty hard, if I back pedal in the 10t it has enough pressure against the chain that it tries to change gears. I think they should have gone with a thinner piece of rubber protection since after just a dozen miles the rubber is fraying.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

greyshrike said:


> Did anyone else have to deal with the seat stay rubber peeling because of the chain?
> 
> I had to trim mine a bit, but I was denied a replacement piece when I asked WR1.
> 
> ...


I didn't think anything of it and slapped some trimmed black gorilla tape on it to hold it down. Works great and blends well. Completely unnoticeable.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

qbngringo said:


> I hadn't noticed that yet but in the 10t cog the chain rubs against the inside of chainstay's rubber pad pretty hard, if I back pedal in the 10t it has enough pressure against the chain that it tries to change gears. I think they should have gone with a thinner piece of rubber protection since after just a dozen miles the rubber is fraying.


However, I didn't have this issue. hmmm, can you show a photo?


----------



## qbngringo (May 28, 2010)

I picked off some frayed pieces of rubber earlier so it is pretty smooth now but I included a picture of it in the 10t cog just resting against the rubber guard, another one of it resting against the rubber guard with a light under it showing no gap, and a third of me back pedaling right before it tries to pop into the higher gear and then resets. You can see a gap forms between the rear guard on the chainstay and the chain is rubbing the guard closer to the seatstay. It attempting to move into a higher gear looks like it is due to the chainline. Might be normal?


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

For the price you've paid, I'm surprised they denied such a trivial thing.


----------



## NWGuy (Dec 6, 2021)

planetx88 said:


> Nice! same as im getting. excited to try the Mazzas and magura brakes. We're a ways behind Canadian dealers, but its going into production next week-ish.
> 
> For folks that have gotten them already, Im just curious if youve gone through a dealer or direct? I could not be more pleased that WA1 are commited to working to dealers.


I’m in BC but still went through dealer. Been great so far - about 4 month on the bike.


----------



## planetx88 (Mar 24, 2012)

qbngringo said:


> You can see a gap forms between the rear guard on the chainstay and the chain is rubbing the guard closer to the seatstay. It attempting to move into a higher gear looks like it is due to the chainline. Might be normal?


As of yet, this is the only issue I've had with mine. My plan is to carefully trace a line as the chain runs along the protective rubber and just cut it off. I'll throw some clear protective on there. Ive been avoiding running in the hard gear, I dont want to create any undue wear on the chain or cassette. Easy to fix. If thats the biggest issue I've had so far, not bad at all.


----------



## MulletRider54 (Dec 25, 2021)

You guys must have hulk quads for which I'm super impressed. If I could list my 10T gear on PB it would be 'like new, excellent condition, never used'. Glad to see this chain rub on hardest gear is the only material issue so far.


----------



## Kmag76 (Oct 12, 2016)

After sitting around in the box for 2 weeks, I finally had a chance to build my arrival up. 
Super Stoked! And waiting for the trails to dry out



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

Kmag76 said:


> After sitting around in the box for 2 weeks, I finally had a chance to build my arrival up.
> Super Stoked! And waiting for the trails to dry out
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

My bike arrived 2 months early! Picking it up tomorrow! Can't wait! 

Just came back from a snowmobiling week in the mountains and loving winter, to get the news my bike is in and now can't wait for spring! Too bad I tested positive for Covid last week the day I got home (on my 35th bday) and couldn't go pick it up until this week, and then we have another 6-8" of snow coming on Friday! Can't wait for the trails to dry up already


----------



## seacoaster (Aug 23, 2020)

I got ahead of this and had them send 2 hangers with my bike before it was shipped, I figured getting one in a inch will be impossible, I do think UDH would have been wiser, but I am sure there was a reason for doing it in house.


----------



## seacoaster (Aug 23, 2020)

My shop caught the chain rub during assembly, contact WR1 with pics and they sent a replacement. The shop felt just a slight deviation in position can make this an issue. WR1 said it is in fact meant to be very tight in tolerance but mine was a bit too tight. Ill post some pics p in a bit as the sun is coming out....


----------



## seacoaster (Aug 23, 2020)

Here she is, SP2 in SZ2, upgrades- Hydra's wheel kit, X01 AXS, XX1 cassette and chain, Raceface Atlas pedals(Kashmoney), Bike Yoke revive 160 dropper, Wolftooth light action lever, Single hold fast valves, One Up EDC, Da package (35mm reach, 27.5 rise), WR1 chain guide, Fanatic wheel labels stealth matte, Fox short fender. I'll swap out the grips when I have a minute with some Ergon GD1 eve factories. Pumped for her to see some VT miles...... Coming off a 2022 Firebird 29 Pro XTR which I love, I am curious to see how they will compare.


----------



## planetx88 (Mar 24, 2012)

seacoaster said:


> Pumped for her to see some VT miles......


Looks rad. Another Vermonter on one, Nice!


----------



## seacoaster (Aug 23, 2020)

planetx88 said:


> Looks rad. Another Vermonter on one, Nice!


Ty, where are you at? Did you buy at Bicycles Express? I’m in Killington.


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

seacoaster said:


> Here she is, SP2 in SZ2, upgrades- Hydra's wheel kit, X01 AXS, XX1 cassette and chain, Raceface Atlas pedals(Kashmoney), Bike Yoke revive 160 dropper, Wolftooth light action lever, Single hold fast valves, One Up EDC, Da package (35mm reach, 27.5 rise), WR1 chain guide, Fanatic wheel labels stealth matte, Fox short fender. I'll swap out the grips when I have a minute with some Ergon GD1 eve factories. Pumped for her to see some VT miles...... Coming off a 2022 Firebird 29 Pro XTR which I love, I am curious to see how they will compare.
> View attachment 1975332


Looks amazing!

I have similar mods to go on, with the exception of my OneUp 180mm dropper and their black pedals instead. The only thing I wanted was the gold XX1 cassette and chain, but couldn't decide how it would look... I think you just made up my mind!

Beauty bike man!


----------



## seacoaster (Aug 23, 2020)

Basketcase889 said:


> Looks amazing!
> 
> I have similar mods to go on, with the exception of my OneUp 180mm dropper and their black pedals instead. The only thing I wanted was the gold XX1 cassette and chain, but couldn't decide how it would look... I think you just made up my mind!
> 
> Beauty bike man!


Sweet, the copper would not normally be my thing, but it seemed to fit in better then would Rainbow. The One Up dropper is great, my son has it on his Firebird, which is great as he grows, I can adjust its length and its easy to add pressure to for that snappy pop up. *****Note, the one up pedals are not compatible with SRAM carbon cranks, they have a little disclaimer on the bottom of their page.


----------



## seacoaster (Aug 23, 2020)

Guitarick said:


> Just in case anyone is interested the dream crusher says mine is 33.2lbs with a OneUp EDC tool and pedals (OneUp) installed. Not bad considering the weight of the Push shock.


Mine weighs in at 32.5 with upgrades, pedals and edc. 1 pound lighter than my Firebird 29v2 without edc(but with a 38). 1 pound heavier than my sons Firebird 29V1 pro xtr build(no carbon wheels) WA1 us a sz2, both FB are Mediums.


----------



## Noflo (10 mo ago)

Anyone have pictures of the area around the lower shock mount? 

Also what is the clearance like between those short linkages behind the bb and the frame?

Just wondering if sloppy winter muddy riding conditions would cause an excess buildup in those areas leading to premature wear/damage from the dirt itself as the suspension moves or from having to spray it down more often after rides.


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

seacoaster said:


> Sweet, the gold would not normally be my thing, but it seemed to fit in better then would Rainbow. The One Up dropper is great, my son has it on his Firebird, which is great as he grows, I can adjust its length and its easy to add pressure to for that snappy pop up. *****Note, the one up pedals are not compatible with SRAM carbon cranks, they have a little disclaimer on the bottom of their page.


those appear to be copper xx1 chain and cassette, not gold.


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

seacoaster said:


> Here she is, SP2 in SZ2, upgrades- Hydra's wheel kit, X01 AXS, XX1 cassette and chain, Raceface Atlas pedals(Kashmoney), Bike Yoke revive 160 dropper, Wolftooth light action lever, Single hold fast valves, One Up EDC, Da package (35mm reach, 27.5 rise), WR1 chain guide, Fanatic wheel labels stealth matte, Fox short fender. I'll swap out the grips when I have a minute with some Ergon GD1 eve factories. Pumped for her to see some VT miles...... Coming off a 2022 Firebird 29 Pro XTR which I love, I am curious to see how they will compare.
> View attachment 1975332
> View attachment 1975333
> 
> ...


? isn't that an sp1 paint job?


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

Basketcase889 said:


> Looks amazing!
> 
> I have similar mods to go on, with the exception of my OneUp 180mm dropper and their black pedals instead. The only thing I wanted was the gold XX1 cassette and chain, but couldn't decide how it would look... I think you just made up my mind!


Do it!


----------



## seacoaster (Aug 23, 2020)

numbnuts said:


> those appear to be copper xx1 chain and cassette, not gold.


Double checked my receipt, you are correct, I asked my shop to go with the best match to the Kashima, I will edit, ty.


----------



## seacoaster (Aug 23, 2020)

numbnuts said:


> ? isn't that an sp1 paint job?


It’s the standard SP2 color(out in the sun).


----------



## AaronJobe (Sep 20, 2009)

Any of you having wrist pain from the handlebar? I have tried to adjust it but not having much luck.


----------



## KylerOnTwoWheels (Feb 21, 2021)

AaronJobe said:


> Any of you having wrist pain from the handlebar? I have tried to adjust it but not having much luck.


I cut mine down to 760 and have no wrist issues with the bar.


----------



## Guitarick (Dec 10, 2016)

AaronJobe said:


> Any of you having wrist pain from the handlebar? I have tried to adjust it but not having much luck.


Nope no wrist pain, but I did get rid of the SDG grips. Hated them. Put on RevGrips...not that I'm a huge fan of the RevGrip, but they were given to me.


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

I have found that Da Bar is one of those bars you either really like, or you really don’t. Not a lot of middle ground. I was already planning to swap for my usual bar, but did find the backsweep a little bit funky for me.


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

I am interested in this topic.. 

I have been always planning to swap out to the OneUp bars that I am used to, but a buddy/mechanic told me to try these before I pull them off. Hoping they work out and live up to the praise... if not, the OneUps will be going on!

If only our trails were open so I could ride the damn thing!


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Deleted by poster.


----------



## Xavier0905 (Dec 15, 2020)

Opinions on sizing? What are you all riding, and mostly, if you're in between sizes, did you upsize or downsize? I'm 6ft with long members (yes), and historically usually like somewhat shorter bikes (relatively). e.g. I have ridden various type of Guerrilla Gravitys, Mondrakers, Evils, Banshees, and I feel the best on a 470-475 reach (i.e. the banshees) whether it's for racing, or just riding. Therefore, I'm leaning toward the size 2. But, the super, super low headtube, makes me think otherwise, as that effectively reduces the TT due to adding more spacers/taller bars The low sag value comforts me in the SZ2 size though, as less sag would mean keeping the dynamic reach closer to the static reach?
Am I thinking that too much? Any thoughts?


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

Xavier0905 said:


> Opinions on sizing? What are you all riding, and mostly, if you're in between sizes, did you upsize or downsize? I'm 6ft with long members (yes), and historically usually like somewhat shorter bikes (relatively). e.g. I have ridden various type of Guerrilla Gravitys, Mondrakers, Evils, Banshees, and I feel the best on a 470-475 reach (i.e. the banshees) whether it's for racing, or just riding. Therefore, I'm leaning toward the size 2. But, the super, super low headtube, makes me think otherwise, as that effectively reduces the TT due to adding more spacers/taller bars The low sag value comforts me in the SZ2 size though, as less sag would mean keeping the dynamic reach closer to the static reach?
> Am I thinking that too much? Any thoughts?


I am 6 foot, with 34 inseam and over an 8 foot reach standing flat footed. SZ2 is what I am running and its a marvelous fit. I love the bars too!


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

seacoaster said:


> It’s the standard SP2 color(out in the sun).


Odd, there is clearly a paint fade, which is not the standard.


----------



## Xavier0905 (Dec 15, 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I am 6 foot, with 34 inseam and over an 8 foot reach standing flat footed. SZ2 is what I am running and its a marvelous fit. I love the bars too!


Cool thanks! 

From your picture just above, it doesn't look that your seatpost is extending too much either, so that comforts me even more.


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Odd, there is clearly a paint fade, which is not the standard.


The paint fade is on both SP1 and SP2… one is matte black, one is matte silver. But both the same style fade, just different colours.
I have an SP2


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

I stand corrected!


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

Xavier0905 said:


> Opinions on sizing? What are you all riding, and mostly, if you're in between sizes, did you upsize or downsize? I'm 6ft with long members (yes), and historically usually like somewhat shorter bikes (relatively). e.g. I have ridden various type of Guerrilla Gravitys, Mondrakers, Evils, Banshees, and I feel the best on a 470-475 reach (i.e. the banshees) whether it's for racing, or just riding. Therefore, I'm leaning toward the size 2. But, the super, super low headtube, makes me think otherwise, as that effectively reduces the TT due to adding more spacers/taller bars The low sag value comforts me in the SZ2 size though, as less sag would mean keeping the dynamic reach closer to the static reach?
> Am I thinking that too much? Any thoughts?


I am 5-9+ on a sz2, with full width OneUp bars, and typically size down when on the bubble. This is definitely the 'biggest feeling bike' I have owned reach wise. I considered cutting my bars a smidge, to reduce the reach, but do not have enough time on the bike yet to be sure. Kinda surprised to read that numbnuts is comfy on his SZ2, as I would have thought it would be to small for you. 

FWIW, my son is 6-1 on an S3 Gnarvana (he rides his DJ a lot, so likes a tighter fit). He finds my bike a little small, and my previous 2 bikes (Med Knolly & Revel) way too small.


----------



## AaronJobe (Sep 20, 2009)

NS-NV said:


> I am 5-9+ on a sz2, with full width OneUp bars, and typically size down when on the bubble. This is definitely the 'biggest feeling bike' I have owned reach wise. I considered cutting my bars a smidge, to reduce the reach, but do not have enough time on the bike yet to be sure. Kinda surprised to read that numbnuts is comfy on his SZ2, as I would have thought it would be to small for you.
> 
> FWIW, my son is 6-1 on an S3 Gnarvana (he rides his DJ a lot, so likes a tighter fit). He finds my bike a little small, and my previous 2 bikes (Med Knolly & Revel) way too small.


5'10" SZ2 with a 35mm stem and the fit is pretty good.


----------



## Block9 (Sep 12, 2020)

I’m really interested in the sizing too. I’m 6’1” (185cm) with an ape index of 75” (190cm) riding a large Megatower with a 35mm stem. I put my name down for a sz3 just from looking at their suggested sizing but I’m really skeptical it’s gonna feel like a boat while I’m trying to wiggle it through the trail.


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

I had always been a serial bike tester, but my last 2 purchases were sight unseen, and fortunately everything worked out. 

However, I did have as many convo's as possible with people from within the company to get their thoughts.


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

I am 5’9 but have a very long torso and arms (but 28.5” inseam) so usually size up for the reach. I was on a large SC Bronson prior to this bike and it was 459mm reach and I felt good but always thought I could jump 10-15mm… so this bike for me in SZ2 was EXACTLY what I was looking for. I even like the low stack, as I have short legs


----------



## Xavier0905 (Dec 15, 2020)

Hmm, conflicting opinions!

I see I have no choice but ask the Colorado owner from a few pages back, to let me hop on his if it's a SZ2!

That would be the safest bet.


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

I ended up going down a fit rabbit hole last night, and came to the conclusion that the reach on the WAO website is fishy… 

My Rascal is possibly the best fitting bike I have had, and based on RAD, it’s bang on. My Arrival feels a touch long, and based on RAD needs some tweaking (shorter stem, loose a spacer, should bring it to perfect). 

I also tested the other bikes and RADs in the house. It’s really accurate, based on my family’s preference for fit.


----------



## Kmag76 (Oct 12, 2016)

Xavier0905 said:


> Opinions on sizing? What are you all riding, and mostly, if you're in between sizes, did you upsize or downsize? I'm 6ft with long members (yes), and historically usually like somewhat shorter bikes (relatively). e.g. I have ridden various type of Guerrilla Gravitys, Mondrakers, Evils, Banshees, and I feel the best on a 470-475 reach (i.e. the banshees) whether it's for racing, or just riding. Therefore, I'm leaning toward the size 2. But, the super, super low headtube, makes me think otherwise, as that effectively reduces the TT due to adding more spacers/taller bars The low sag value comforts me in the SZ2 size though, as less sag would mean keeping the dynamic reach closer to the static reach?
> Am I thinking that too much? Any thoughts?


I think you will like the fit of the SZ2 if you like your bikes in the 470-475 reach. 
I’m 5,11 and on a SZ2, I like my bikes in at the 470+ish reach as well. 
I was on a evil following v2 and a Druid (Large) before this. And find the fit comparable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xavier0905 (Dec 15, 2020)

Kmag76 said:


> I think you will like the fit of the SZ2 if you like your bikes in the 470-475 reach.
> I’m 5,11 and on a SZ2, I like my bikes in at the 470+ish reach as well.
> I was on a evil following v2 and a Druid (Large) before this. And find the fit comparable.
> 
> ...


 I did ride a little bit on a Large Druid as well (2 good rides, loved the bike, would have gotten one last year had they been in stock), and I didn't find it short or small by any mean. I like to be able to be mobile on my bike. Sounds like someone around 6'/6'1" could ride both, depending on preferences.

Thanks to NS-NV, I'm potentially going to be able to sit on one before buying, so that's good news, and I'll report here.


----------



## seacoaster (Aug 23, 2020)

5'11 and the 475 reach with 35mm long stem is spot on for me. My two previous firebirds were large at 475 with 35mm reach and the V2 469 with 45mm stock stem, all pretty much banging.


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

Anyone try a OneUp bar in the WR1 stem? Curious if a 35mm rise OneUp bar slides in ok?


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

Basketcase889 said:


> Anyone try a OneUp bar in the WR1 stem? Curious if a 35mm rise OneUp bar slides in ok?


It does. I put a little dish soap, because I was nervous, but don't think it needs it.


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

NS-NV said:


> It does. I put a little dish soap, because I was nervous, but don't think it needs it.


You are running them on your bike now?
I put had them on my Bronson and loved them, and would like to run them again. How did You like them compared to the WR1 bars


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

Basketcase889 said:


> You are running them on your bike now?
> I put had them on my Bronson and loved them, and would like to run them again. How did You like them compared to the WR1 bars


Yes. I’ve been running them since their original release…. I didn’t give the WAO bars much of a chance, but they felt a bit weird/ different, so I just stuck with what I know I like (plus, I already had the OneUp’s).


----------



## seacoaster (Aug 23, 2020)

Basketcase889 said:


> Anyone try a OneUp bar in the WR1 stem? Curious if a 35mm rise OneUp bar slides in ok?


I run the One ups on my Firebird and really like them. I plan to give da bars a real shot(long enough to get over the commonly reported oddness). If I can get along with them, I will go with the One Ups. I went with the 27.5 rise on da bars, hoping they are a happy medium as some found the stock to low and added to the "oddness".....


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

seacoaster said:


> I run the One ups on my Firebird and really like them. I plan to give da bars a real shot(long enough to get over the commonly reported oddness). If I can get along with them, I will go with the One Ups. I went with the 27.5 rise on da bars, hoping they are a happy medium as some found the stock to low and added to the "oddness".....


I just bought (last night after NS confirmed they fit haha) my third pair of OneUp bars as I have loved them on every bike in the past. I have had a lot of time on the WR1 bars yet to give them a fair shot to be honest as our trails are just about to open... And I will definitely try them out. But I am pretty sure I will be swapping them out regardless as the OneUps just feel like home. Feel bad for taking these bars off, because I'm sure they're amazing like the rest of their products, but something about the OneUp feel (and look) that I'm just attached to. These with the WR1 crazy light stem should be amazing


----------



## MulletRider54 (Dec 25, 2021)

New bike day.


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

Is that a yeti?......... 


MulletRider54 said:


> New bike day.
> View attachment 1978473


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

MulletRider54 said:


> New bike day.
> View attachment 1978473


After some good time on the bike, and getting the suspension dialed, I am thinking coil may have been the way to go.

While the poppiness is super fun, it could benefit from having the ‘progressivity’ dialed back a bit, for more plushness.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

You guys see WAO‘s new linkages and rims? 

NewNew


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

WhiteDLite said:


> You guys see WAO‘s new linkages and rims?
> 
> NewNew


Excited, but I need all the info! When? How much? What shock options for 170mm? What fork lengths for 170 & 130?

I only have 10 rides @ 152mm, but I want more!


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

NS-NV said:


> Excited, but I need all the info! When? How much? What shock options for 170mm? What fork lengths for 170 & 130?
> 
> I only have 10 rides @ 152mm, but I want more!


I bet it will take away from the efficiency of the bike as it is which is truly remarkable. I wouldn’t do it personally.


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

numbnuts said:


> I let will take away from the efficiency of the bike as it is which is truly remarkable. I wouldn’t do it personally.


I view it more as a true quiver killer, with only a few extra parts…

I split my riding time between CO and BC.

Riding around Golden 130mm is perfect. Big backcountry days in Crested Butte, and Vancouver Island hot laps, 150. Bike parks and Sea to Sky, 170mm.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

numbnuts said:


> I let will take away from the efficiency of the bike as it is which is truly remarkable. I wouldn’t do it personally.


Depending on cost I may buy both links, but also depending on cost I may as well just buy a cheaper bike for park days, and just buy the 130mm as I don’t have to replace the shock.


----------



## KylerOnTwoWheels (Feb 21, 2021)

I wonder how hard it will be to change the push 11-6 for the 130/170 links.

Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

KylerOnTwoWheels said:


> I wonder how hard it will be to change the push 11-6 for the 130/170 links.
> 
> Can't wait to try it out.


I may be completely misremembering my convo with Tyler, but I think with the push dropping down to 130mm was not a big issue, but increasing is a big operation. Main reason I went with the air, as I’d have to replace the coil to go to 170mm regardless.


----------



## jay_paradox (Oct 21, 2020)

I wonder if in a few years from now we will have the ability to electronically control our travel range with the flip of a switch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronJobe (Sep 20, 2009)

Can't wait to put my order in for both links.


----------



## milly109 (Mar 10, 2015)

New links are cool and all, but what about a 203mm rear brake adapter


----------



## MulletRider54 (Dec 25, 2021)

milly109 said:


> New links are cool and all, but what about a 203mm rear brake adapter


blasphemy.. full send no brakes! 🤘


----------



## robnow (Apr 12, 2010)

milly109 said:


> New links are cool and all, but what about a 203mm rear brake adapter


I emailed Tyler, unfortunately the larger brake adapter has been shelved for now. 180 to 203 adapters it is.


----------



## robnow (Apr 12, 2010)

First roadblock while starting to build up my Arrival frame, the port at the head tube for dropper routing does not accommodate for the fatter Reverb hose. Has anybody drilled/filed this bigger or reached out to WeAreOne?


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

robnow said:


> First roadblock while starting to build up my Arrival frame, the port at the head tube for dropper routing does not accommodate for the fatter Reverb hose. Has anybody drilled/filed this bigger or reached out to WeAreOne?


No, but a word of caution when routing thru the seat tube. If you go in front of the pivot tube, the hose will bind when feeding it thru. Go behind it.


----------



## MulletRider54 (Dec 25, 2021)

For those interested in the new links (especially the 170mm) there is a waitlist forming with WA1. No word on delivery date or pricing. I've already submitted my name to the 'shut-up and take my money' list.


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

NS-NV said:


> No, but a word of caution when routing thru the seat tube. If you go in front of the pivot tube, the hose will bind when feeding it thru. Go behind it.


I wish I read this before... Man I've never been so frustrated routing a dropper cable. 

When you look at it, it looks like the cable should run in front of the pivot to pull straight on the actuator... except when you slid it all down (my dropper is bottomed out) it would bind and wouldn't actuate. Pull the post out 3-4" and it worked perfectly. It was even a hassle trying to get the housing to pull back as you pushed the dropper back in. Couldn't figure out where it was binding when pushing the post down again. But ruined a cable at my WolfTooth Remote because the cable was binding and slipping and was all frayed.

FINALLY tried it behind the pivot and it worked perfectly first try. Can't believe it took me 2hrs and a trip to my LBS for a new cable to figure it out.


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

Also, another review dropped









Review: We Are One Arrival SP2


The We Are One Arrival shreds corners, jumps like it’s got helium inside the frame, is comfortable and efficient enough for long rides and...




theloamwolf.com


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

Basketcase889 said:


> I wish I read this before... Man I've never been so frustrated routing a dropper cable.
> 
> When you look at it, it looks like the cable should run in front of the pivot to pull straight on the actuator... except when you slid it all down (my dropper is bottomed out) it would bind and wouldn't actuate. Pull the post out 3-4" and it worked perfectly. It was even a hassle trying to get the housing to pull back as you pushed the dropper back in. Couldn't figure out where it was binding when pushing the post down again. But ruined a cable at my WolfTooth Remote because the cable was binding and slipping and was all frayed.
> 
> FINALLY tried it behind the pivot and it worked perfectly first try. Can't believe it took me 2hrs and a trip to my LBS for a new cable to figure it out.


Ya, mine came routed that way, so there may have been a lot of swearing when trying to set up my new dropper, and a rented camera scope because I could not see what it was getting stuck on.


----------



## robnow (Apr 12, 2010)

As I'm starting my build, I'm tempted to sell my Fox 36 and get the 38. Choosing between 160 and 170, not worried about geo changes, I'm leaning towards the 160 as it may be a better match to the "sportier" rear vs a plusher feeling 170. I see a few of you running 170. Am I overthinking the above statement and just go 170?

BTW, Dustin responded to the dropper port being too small for the Reverb hose, he says all good to lightly file with a small rat tail file to accommodate.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

robnow said:


> As I'm starting my build, I'm tempted to sell my Fox 36 and get the 38. Choosing between 160 and 170, not worried about geo changes, I'm leaning towards the 160 as it may be a better match to the "sportier" rear vs a plusher feeling 170. I see a few of you running 170. Am I overthinking the above statement and just go 170?
> 
> BTW, Dustin responded to the dropper port being too small for the Reverb hose, he says all good to lightly file with a small rat tail file to accommodate.


Be sure to keep that email for future references. I don’t think they’d challenge a warranty over it, but it’s worth notating if ever questioned.


----------



## MulletRider54 (Dec 25, 2021)

Did the maiden ride with the Arrival on Fromme. Going up the service road I immediately felt it was easier to peddle up, it may have been the 52T vs 50T, but I certainly felt more capable in my riding position. Unfortunately it was so wet I wasn't able to open it up on the down. It did feel easier going into the berms. Will update again once I have more seat time.


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

WhiteDLite said:


> Still waiting on bike… 155mm
> View attachment 1968603


Any riding with these yet? 

I was leaning toward 165mm as I was nervous about going to short, but I have done a bunch of research and now have 160mm sitting in my cart, but would love to hear some first hand experiences first. 

I'm also changing the chainring as I don't like the 32T with the 10-52T cassette. If I just climbed fire roads I think I would like it, but for my everyday steep tech climbs, the 52t cog is just too big... spins too easy and the jump is too big. I never had this problem with a 32 and 10-50T... Maybe the steeper STA plays a part in that too..


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

Read some more threads and watched some videos on crank lengths... ordered the 160mm 5 Dev cranks. 

I was planning on throwing on a spare 30T ring that I have laying around to fix my gearing issue, but now I'm thinking I may buy a 28T, as the 30T and 160s will be the same gearing as I have now with the 170mm cranks and 32T chainring. 

Hope I like them!


----------



## AaronJobe (Sep 20, 2009)

Basketcase889 said:


> Read some more threads and watched some videos on crank lengths... ordered the 160mm 5 Dev cranks.
> 
> I was planning on throwing on a spare 30T ring that I have laying around to fix my gearing issue, but now I'm thinking I may buy a 28T, as the 30T and 160s will be the same gearing as I have now with the 170mm cranks and 32T chainring.
> 
> Hope I like them!


I’m interested to hear your thoughts on the cranks! I’m interested in the shorter lengths but I haven’t done any research on them.


----------



## qbngringo (May 28, 2010)

A guy on YouTube did a comparison worth watching on crank lengths, his channel is hardtail party. I think shorter cranks make a ton of sense on this bike. I am curious if you will have issues with the chainstay and a smaller chainring. There is very little clearance for the chain already and the smaller chainring is going to bring it even closer to the top of the chainstay near the cranks.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Some people don't mind spinning oddly small cranks but I firmly believe after trying 3 different lengths that every leg length has an ideal crank length for comfort and max power.
For me at 5'10" with long legs that length is 170mm cranks. Wish shorter cranks worked for me as I'd love more pedal clearance. 

Sent from my SM-G715A using Tapatalk


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

I am 5'9 (on a good day), but have an inseam of just over 28". And have shorter thigh than shin. These 170s feel better than my 175s on my Santa Cruz, and after everything I have read, can only imagine feeling even better on 160s. 

Not even just the peddling ease, but also the descending and cornering balance, and easier/playful characteristics most of the people are reporting with the shorter cranks. And out of all bikes to try it on, this one with the BB so low, it should make a world of a difference!

Most people I have talked to that tried shorter and didn't like them, never compensated for the gearing. To get the same gear ratio, they say when dropping 10mm in crank length, its an equivalent feeling to upsizing 2T on your chainring. So to get back in the same range, you can downsize your chainring and feel very similar with the advantage of shorter cranks. Smaller chainring AND shorter cranks... man think of all that ground clearance, "so much room for activities"!

Should help my hips and lower back a lot on longer peddles. And should give me MORE power, since my legs are so short, when my pedal is at the 12 o'clock position, my leg won't be as bent (think of the squats) to be able to apply the power downward.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

My 2nd Arrival is coming in soon, got messaged from WAO on instagram bike was complete 2 days ago. I'll report back on the 155mm soon enough. However I don't plan on making a perfect compensation on gearing. I'll just consider it a workout.


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

WhiteDLite said:


> My 2nd Arrival is coming in soon, got messaged from WAO on instagram bike was complete 2 days ago. I'll report back on the 155mm soon enough. However I don't plan on making a perfect compensation on gearing. I'll just consider it a workout.


Did your first one get lonely? Is mine going to be asking for a little brother?


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

NS-NV said:


> Did your first one get lonely? Is mine going to be asking for a little brother?


I sold my bike for the wife going to school, got a new job ordered a new one, and broke my finger all in the course of a month.

I sold my original arrival same day i broke my finger and made like $50.


----------



## milly109 (Mar 10, 2015)

For anyone who’s been riding their arrival; how is the finish holding up? I think I’ve read mixed things about the cerekote and chipping? The RideWrap install is an absolute nightmare and am willing to abandon it if the finish is holding up half decently for people


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

milly109 said:


> For anyone who’s been riding their arrival; how is the finish holding up? I think I’ve read mixed things about the cerekote and chipping? The RideWrap install is an absolute nightmare and am willing to abandon it if the finish is holding up half decently for people


how was the wrap when first installed and who did it?


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

Cerekote and ride wrap are holding up.

I don’t find it delicate, it’s just quite a bit thinner than regular paint.

edit: I installed the wrap, and it was my first time.


----------



## milly109 (Mar 10, 2015)

WhiteDLite said:


> how was the wrap when first installed and who did it?


I’m currently putting it on. It’s an absolute nightmare. Ride wrap advises using a 1/4 isopropyl to 3/4 water mix for the edges to help them adhere and I’m not finding that beneficial


----------



## robnow (Apr 12, 2010)

Trust in the RideWrap process although I agree, the alcohol solution does nothing. I have the benefit of this being my third RideWrap, my first being a gloss frame (2 hrs), the second matte (4 hrs), then this (first ten pieces took 4 hrs, last ten took 2). I have to admit, I almost gave up on one of the chain stay pieces but I stayed calm and just worked it and eventually it stuck and looks perfect.

Less soap is more, just a couple droplets. If you use more it takes longer for it to adhere. You just have to work the sheets, over and over and over. I don't use the squeegee at all but I do use the towel. Once I have everything in place pretty well except for the edges, then I use the towel to dry the water quicker and then keep working it after that, eventually it just goes. Don't worry if you have a few little spots not sticking, go back to it after a break and work it again and it should go.

That said, I don't think RideWrap did the best job cutting these templates. My downtube piece was definitely off centre and most seemed to be off more than the previous bikes I've done.

I have to admit, I'm not convinced anymore RideWrap adds value. Seeing as half the frame is bare carbon, I think next time I would just cover the main spots and not get the tailored RW.


----------



## milly109 (Mar 10, 2015)

robnow said:


> Trust in the RideWrap process although I agree, the alcohol solution does nothing. I have the benefit of this being my third RideWrap, my first being a gloss frame (2 hrs), the second matte (4 hrs), then this (first ten pieces took 4 hrs, last ten took 2). I have to admit, I almost gave up on one of the chain stay pieces but I stayed calm and just worked it and eventually it stuck and looks perfect.
> 
> Less soap is more, just a couple droplets. If you use more it takes longer for it to adhere. You just have to work the sheets, over and over and over. I don't use the squeegee at all but I do use the towel. Once I have everything in place pretty well except for the edges, then I use the towel to dry the water quicker and then keep working it after that, eventually it just goes. Don't worry if you have a few little spots not sticking, go back to it after a break and work it again and it should go.
> 
> ...


well it’s wrapped ish. It’s more a custom job that If I don’t like will all get ripped off soon. It’s a bike, it’s meant to be ridden. Wrapped or not wrapped it’s going to get abused so better to just go out snd enjoy it.
I agree, I don’t think RideWrap adds any value, and the pieces aren’t as precise as I was hoping. I don’t think I’d ever RideWrap a bike again, just not worth it.


----------



## Block9 (Sep 12, 2020)

I know it’s a long shot but, any chance anyone in the Edmonton AB area in here? I’m hoping to be able to sit on an Arrival before ordering one. I’m torn between the SZ2 and SZ3


----------



## jubaltrials (Dec 17, 2021)

There should be one or two at Mud Sweat and Gears.


----------



## MulletRider54 (Dec 25, 2021)

You guys have way more patience than I. I bit the bullet and just paid a local installer to do it.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

MulletRider54 said:


> You guys have way more patience than I. I bit the bullet and just paid a local installer to do it.


how much did they charge and are you satisfied?


----------



## MulletRider54 (Dec 25, 2021)

$180 CAD labour + cost of tailored RW kit.

Yes, all edges especially the tricky chainstay area are all neat and tidy. Simon's Bike Shop in downtown Vancouver.


----------



## planetx88 (Mar 24, 2012)

I took my bike out of a bike box, assembled it, and repacked it in a bag to fly to Sedona. Rode it for 6 days sstraight and ditched it into sedona rocks a few times. Got some scuffs, no chips. Used the downtube protector a few times. Cheese-gratered some carbon on the cranks. I was certain I had trashed my axs derailleur a few times (you aren't supposed to corner with your derailleur?), but luckily that thing is actually pretty burly, and the fancy recovery thing it does works well in real life. Its mine now!

No ride wrap.


----------



## seacoaster (Aug 23, 2020)

milly109 said:


> well it’s wrapped ish. It’s more a custom job that If I don’t like will all get ripped off soon. It’s a bike, it’s meant to be ridden. Wrapped or not wrapped it’s going to get abused so better to just go out snd enjoy it.
> I agree, I don’t think RideWrap adds any value, and the pieces aren’t as precise as I was hoping. I don’t think I’d ever RideWrap a bike again, just not worth it.


I am currently vacillating over the Tailored vs covered kit. I bought the covered, but do not like the way it changes the color, thinking the tailored will look better, but also don't want to deal with a full kit application(I have not needed it on my previous bikes. A total conundrum....Did my wife's new offering this weekend with the covered kit, it really changed the color, again, not sure I like that look....


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

I have the tailored satin wrap on my SP2... it definitely changes the sheen of the bike and I think it brings out the carbon weave in the back giving it a deeper look/colour. 

If I were to do it again, I would be doing the tailored kit again, just because I feel like it changes the finish enough that you would want the whole thing done to look complete. May be patchy looking if not.


----------



## seacoaster (Aug 23, 2020)

Basketcase889 said:


> I have the tailored satin wrap on my SP2... it definitely changes the sheen of the bike and I think it brings out the carbon weave in the back giving it a deeper look/colour.
> 
> If I were to do it again, I would be doing the tailored kit again, just because I feel like it changes the finish enough that you would want the whole thing done to look complete. May be patchy looking if not.


This is a big part of my debate, if it is all covered, it will all look the same....


----------



## milly109 (Mar 10, 2015)

So I got my arrival on friday, spent too much time trying to wrap it. I ordered the tailored kit, and it’s now a custom wrap. I left out some pieces, as I couldn’t justify wasting more time on it; weather was too good not to ride.
Two rides in and the bike is amazing. It’s an extremely quiet bike, not crazy stuff but very compliant. There is no lateral play in the rear end. The suspension platform is very efficient; the bike wants to pedal forward. The only issues I have are components. The SDG grip lock clamp is terrible, I’m running the grips upside down now and it’s much better I don’t mind the pattern of the grip,but the clamp is too bulky. The rear brake also seems a tad mushy for my liking after two rides so I’ll have to bleed that soon. This bike is a sz1, I am 5’6” and find the fit really good. I have 35mm rise bars, a 475lb spring on the 11.6. I still have to cut the bars down to length (760mm) and put AXS drivetrain on.


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

NS-NV said:


> Yes. I’ve been running them since their original release…. I didn’t give the WAO bars much of a chance, but they felt a bit weird/ different, so I just stuck with what I know I like (plus, I already had the OneUp’s).


Hey, just wanted to clarify that you’re running the 35mm rise? Trying to get them into the stem is a pain in the ass so far and it’s marking up my bars even when trying to pry the stem open a bit to fit it through


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

Basketcase889 said:


> Hey, just wanted to clarify that you’re running the 35mm rise? Trying to get them into the stem is a pain in the ass so far and it’s marking up my bars even when trying to pry the stem open a bit to fit it through


No, the low-rise... Did not realize they came in a higher rise now.


----------



## seacoaster (Aug 23, 2020)

NS-NV said:


> No, the low-rise... Did not realize they came in a higher rise now.


And a mid rise as well, which is what I went with.


----------



## MulletRider54 (Dec 25, 2021)

2nd time out and trails were prime condition today. She felt really good, balanced, nimble. Trying to dial in the fox 38 as it felt a little too squishy.


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

MulletRider54 said:


> 2nd time out and trails were prime condition today. She felt really good, balanced, nimble. Trying to dial in the fox 38 as it felt a little too squishy.


Beauty bike! Since your AXS Reverb looks slammed in the seat tube, would you mind measuring the stack height from the top of the seat tube clamp to the middle of the seat rails when its down all the way?

Want to compare the stack height to my OneUp, as I would like to upgrade to an AXS dropper to run between two bikes. I know the stack height is more than my OneUp in general, but since I can't get my dropper slammed all the way into the frame, I'm thinking that the seat may end up in the same position when down all the way, which matters for short legs.

Hope that makes some sort of sense haha


----------



## Abiding_Dude (Feb 17, 2021)

Block9 said:


> I know it’s a long shot but, any chance anyone in the Edmonton AB area in here? I’m hoping to be able to sit on an Arrival before ordering one. I’m torn between the SZ2 and SZ3


If you are around Calgary area some time give me a shout. I'm on a SZ3 at 6'0", 31.5" inseam, and like others I was worried I got the sizing wrong, but for me I'm really really happy to be on the SZ3.


----------



## KylerOnTwoWheels (Feb 21, 2021)

Block9 said:


> I know it’s a long shot but, any chance anyone in the Edmonton AB area in here? I’m hoping to be able to sit on an Arrival before ordering one. I’m torn between the SZ2 and SZ3


Mine will be in Edmonton in the end of May. It's a SZ2


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

I imagine that the 2.5 weeks between the Oilers getting bounced and the Arrival will be excruciating for you...


----------



## robnow (Apr 12, 2010)

Has anybody seen where one can get the matching OEM Fox decals for the fork. My stock 36 looks garish with the OG orange. Fox sells a Kashima colour decal kit but its way more Kashima than Grey.

Decal Kits

Edit: Nevermind, Slik it is.


----------



## Block9 (Sep 12, 2020)

KylerOnTwoWheels said:


> Mine will be in Edmonton in the end of May. It's a SZ2





Abiding_Dude said:


> If you are around Calgary area some time give me a shout. I'm on a SZ3 at 6'0", 31.5" inseam, and like others I was worried I got the sizing wrong, but for me I'm really really happy to be on the SZ3.


Mud Sweat and Gears got a Sz3 in so I brought my bike in there and went between the 2 and found the Sz3 felt like a monster for me so I ordered a Sz2 and it should be here at the end of May as well!



Has anyone put a Marzocchi CR on their Arrivals??


----------



## Abiding_Dude (Feb 17, 2021)

robnow said:


> As I'm starting my build, I'm tempted to sell my Fox 36 and get the 38. Choosing between 160 and 170, not worried about geo changes, I'm leaning towards the 160 as it may be a better match to the "sportier" rear vs a plusher feeling 170. I see a few of you running 170. Am I overthinking the above statement and just go 170?
> 
> BTW, Dustin responded to the dropper port being too small for the Reverb hose, he says all good to lightly file with a small rat tail file to accommodate.


End up trying the 38? I just made that switch looking for a bit more for our enduros in AB and BC this summer. Just 1 ride on the 38 and don't really feel like I'm giving up much going up to 170 with the 38 for the riding we are doing out here these days, but gained quite a bit of composure that I'm going to keep it on the bike, will also make the bike feel a bit more appropriate for bike park days etc. Think it gives it just a slight nod towards the more "plow" bike confidence vs the sports car it is at 160/150, I don't feel I've noticed the rear end can't keep up and it still climbs competently. 36 isn't bad by any means and I'm going to keep it for when I do trips to the US for more 'trail' riding vs. go up then go straight down riding.


----------



## CHGrider (Sep 1, 2021)

has anyone else with the fox x2 tried removing the volume spacer that comes in it? I just did and I'm requiring 75psi over my riding weight to sit at 20-23% sag. going for a ride to see how it feels.


----------



## MulletRider54 (Dec 25, 2021)

Basketcase889 said:


> Beauty bike! Since your AXS Reverb looks slammed in the seat tube, would you mind measuring the stack height from the top of the seat tube clamp to the middle of the seat rails when its down all the way?
> 
> Want to compare the stack height to my OneUp, as I would like to upgrade to an AXS dropper to run between two bikes. I know the stack height is more than my OneUp in general, but since I can't get my dropper slammed all the way into the frame, I'm thinking that the seat may end up in the same position when down all the way, which matters for short legs.
> 
> Hope that makes some sort of sense haha


So I measured what I think you asked for which came out to 13.3 cm. Between the top of the seat clamp to middle of the seat rail.


----------



## robnow (Apr 12, 2010)

First ride out today and I’m sure I’m going to like this relationship. 

6’2”, Sz3 with 45mm stem, 35mm bars. I wouldn’t want it any smaller and the front end is pretty low. Currently I’m at 30mm spacers under the stem, 160 fork. Pretty sure I’ll switch out for a 170 38, Ohlins maybe, that will get the front end up a bit so I’m not running so many spacers.

The rear feels fantastic so far, climbs amazingly (feels quicker and efficient while absorbing roots/rocks nicely), feels good down. 190 lbs, running 250 PSI, middle of Fox recommended settings except rebound on the faster end of the range. WeAreOne says to run 35-40psi over weight but I’m above that so far although I went off some drops today and the o-ring is not bottomed out.

I’m coming off the Megatower and current gen Sight before that. I wanted a better pedaling platform than both with similar Dh capabilities.

RideWrap turned out perfect but was definitely a ***** (and I’ve come to the opinion isn’t worth it for value), as was the cable routing through the stays, patience and perseverance, but I wanted to protect the cable/hose at the bottom bracket with shrink tubing. Put some furry side Velcro on the bb bottom, also to protect.


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

MulletRider54 said:


> So I measured what I think you asked for which came out to 13.3 cm. Between the top of the seat clamp to middle of the seat rail.
> 
> View attachment 1982455


Thats exactly what I was looking for! Thanks! 

Now just have to wait to get my bike back from the shop to measure mine.... Stock X2 was cavitated upon picking the bike up. Rode it for a couple weeks to see if it got better... it didn't. Shock was sent out last week for warranty rebuild. Just want it back ASAP as our bike park opens this weekend, and I want to get more comfortable on the bike before I fly out to BC for a bike road trip in a few weeks.


----------



## seacoaster (Aug 23, 2020)

Has anyone spent time on their arrival with the X2 then moved to the Push coil, if so what are your thoughts?

Along the same lines, what about da bars? I like them climbing but feel that last little bend at the grip doesn't allow for the same feeling as traditional bar bends when pushing/pulling on the descent. I equate it as the difference in doing pushups or pull ups with your hands in different positions.


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

seacoaster said:


> Has anyone spent time on their arrival with the X2 then moved to the Push coil, if so what are your thoughts?
> 
> Along the same lines, what about da bars? I like them climbing but feel that last little bend at the grip doesn't allow for the same feeling as traditional bar bends when pushing/pulling on the descent. I equate it as the difference in doing pushups or pull ups with your hands in different positions.


I ended up getting those OneUps on... and am super happy I did. Not that I DIDN'T like the Da Bars (rode them 5 rides or so), but I just like the OneUps more. AND they're lighter!


----------



## seacoaster (Aug 23, 2020)

Basketcase889 said:


> I ended up getting those OneUps on... and am super happy I did. Not that I DIDN'T like the Da Bars (rode them 5 rides or so), but I just like the OneUps more. AND they're lighter!


Did you notice the grip angle? Like I said, I like them climbing but am not sure about how I feel when pushing the bike down hill.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

Basketcase889 said:


> I ended up getting those OneUps on... and am super happy I did. Not that I DIDN'T like the Da Bars (rode them 5 rides or so), but I just like the OneUps more. AND they're lighter!


did the one up bars fit in the stem?


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

WhiteDLite said:


> did the one up bars fit in the stem?


Yes I did! It was TIGHT, but got it to work. Dreading pulling them back off and reinstalling them twice in one week (packing into my bike bag to travel)


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

seacoaster said:


> Did you notice the grip angle? Like I said, I like them climbing but am not sure about how I feel when pushing the bike down hill.


I didn't notice that really no. I just noticed they didn't feel like the OneUps that I'm so used to. Just something a little different, so went to what I was most comfortable on. Nothing bad with them per se, just different.


----------



## seacoaster (Aug 23, 2020)

Basketcase889 said:


> I didn't notice that really no. I just noticed they didn't feel like the OneUps that I'm so used to. Just something a little different, so went to what I was most comfortable on. Nothing bad with them per se, just different.


I have the one ups on my Firebird and agree, they are nice. I don't dislike da bars, they are just different, Ill give them a few weeks before I make a decision. Change takes time to absorb and this bike is s different than the Firebird, lots of nuances.


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

Here's a picture of my bike, since I just got it back from the Fox X2 warranty work. Excuse my shop I'm currently building in the background, its a WIP.

So far:
RideWrap tailored matte (makes the carbon weave pop)
OneUp 35mm rise bars cut to 780mm
DMR Deathgrips
Wolftooth ReMote dropper lever
OneUp 180mm dropper
Threaded steer tube and OneUp EDC tool
OneUp 100cc pump and Fidlock Bottle cage
5 Dev Aluminum Cranks - 160mm length
SRAM X-Sync 2 30T chainring
WR1 Chain guide and ISCG mount
OneUp Underbash guard
OneUp pedals
Fox 36 short fender

















































And here's a picture I had just to show the carbon weave pop in the sunlight


----------



## MulletRider54 (Dec 25, 2021)

Work Less, Ride More! Sweet pics.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

New bike is at SpokeX in California, now if they'll just ship it to me with some quickness it can make it to the east coast by end of next work week.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

New arrival finally shown up. Been on order for 5 months. Was supposed to be February dealer block, but you know.

After photos coming, I gotta strip it down and start my ride wrap journey this time.

completely stripped and weighed a few components that I’ll be replacing. Now for the headache part.









Assembled, but not ridden. Still have to cut the bars and do small tinkering getting. It set up for me.
Build is the SP2, but while waiting found stuff on sale, etc.

Ride5Dev 155 crankset - I’m 5’10” btw
Absolute Black 32t - read this bike didn’t like oval, but I already have it.
Push ElevenSix
XX1 Cassette
X01 AXS
Reverb AXS
Fox Mud Guard
Nukeproof Pedals - got some XTR SPD, but maiden voyage will be on flats since I’m new to clipless.
Fidlock Bottle.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

Basketcase889 said:


> Here's a picture of my bike, since I just got it back from the Fox X2 warranty work. Excuse my shop I'm currently building in the background, its a WIP.
> 
> So far:
> RideWrap tailored matte (makes the carbon weave pop)
> ...


just checking bc I have ride 5 crankset also. Did you have to add a spacer to them or did the chain guide take up all the slack?


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

WhiteDLite said:


> just checking bc I have ride 5 crankset also. Did you have to add a spacer to them or did the chain guide take up all the slack?


I unbolted the stock crank and chainring and bolted on the 5 Dev and 30T. Shouldn't have to change anything else, other than adjusting the preload adjustment. I do have the chain guide, but that just takes the place of the stock spacer you should already have on yours?


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

What were your weights you measured vs what you installed? I have an XX1 cassette in the mail currently and also installed the 5 Dev cranks, although 160mm. Pretty sure they are comparable or slightly lighter than the X1 carbons I removed, but forgot to weigh them as I was too excited to throw them on and install haha. 

Also, jealous of your AXS dropper, can't find one anywhere!


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

Basketcase889 said:


> I unbolted the stock crank and chainring and bolted on the 5 Dev and 30T. Shouldn't have to change anything else, other than adjusting the preload adjustment. I do have the chain guide, but that just takes the place of the stock spacer you should already have on yours?


You're right, I just wasn't sure as the spindle is obviously a little longer on the 5 Dev vs the stock X1's.



Basketcase889 said:


> What were your weights you measured vs what you installed? I have an XX1 cassette in the mail currently and also installed the 5 Dev cranks, although 160mm. Pretty sure they are comparable or slightly lighter than the X1 carbons I removed, but forgot to weigh them as I was too excited to throw them on and install haha.
> 
> Also, jealous of your AXS dropper, can't find one anywhere!


So I unbolted NX cranks from the wife's Santa Cruz with their 32t steel chainring and they weigh 704g
The X1 Crankset that I took off and going to mount on the Santa Cruz weighed in at 545g with the aluminum chainring.
The 5 Dev 155mm with the 32t Absolute Black were heavier at 569g

GX Cassette weight is 452g
XX1 Cassette weight is 374g

So the Ride5Dev cranks are a fair amount heavier than X1 cranks, when you consider the AB chainring is even lighter than the factory Eagle chainring.

I found the AXS dropper new before the recent price increase that also let me apply a 10% off coupon and had to jump on it. I'm a big fan, it really is telepathic like people said without the standard lever throw of other droppers, the button is super sensitive.

Also if you're curious I have 3 different 185x55 shocks.
The X2 weighs 638g -> for sale on PB, was taken off bike before ever touching dirt.
Push Elevensix 817g
Fox DPS 265g


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

WhiteDLite said:


> You're right, I just wasn't sure as the spindle is obviously a little longer on the 5 Dev vs the stock X1's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats interesting. I wish I weighed my X1 with the 32T ring, compared to the 5 Dev and 30T. On their website it says that their 170mm and 30mm spindle weigh 525g, so my 160/29mm should weigh less. I also read that the X1 cranks were 570g+ so really thought these would be lighter. Doesn't really matter to me, I didn't change them out to save weight, it was for durability and shorter length for me. Just fun to keep track and see how much weight you can shed if any. 

I want that dropper, curious how much more it weighs compared to stock with cable and lever and everything.


----------



## habaden (Sep 16, 2019)

When do you guys think they will start selling framesets?


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

habaden said:


> When do you guys think they will start selling framesets?


When they start having trouble selling completes is my guess. 
I'm unsure if they've announced anything as of recent.

Best thing is to contact them probably via instagram.


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

habaden said:


> When do you guys think they will start selling framesets?


I've read a couple guys who have received the frame only (aka WR1s "rolling chassis") options and have built them up. Not too many, but they have definitely shipped some out already through dealers. I am pretty sure they are trying to finish their original order allotments first though, as I know locally there are still a couple yet to show up that are arriving in June. Sure the frames will be showing up soon after that, and then selling the 2023 spec'd bikes that will be coming out.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

Basketcase889 said:


> I've read a couple guys who have received the frame only (aka WR1s "rolling chassis") options and have built them up. Not too many, but they have definitely shipped some out already through dealers. I am pretty sure they are trying to finish their original order allotments first though, as I know locally there are still a couple yet to show up that are arriving in June. Sure the frames will be showing up soon after that, and then selling the 2023 spec'd bikes that will be coming out.


So, this makes me wonder.. Did WAO ship the bikes as rolling chassis, or did the dealer offer to take parts off the bike for a certain discount?!?


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

The one's I have read about had definitely built up their own bikes. 

I do know that shops do that though, my LBS gave me wholesale pricing off the SDG dropper and lever because I knew I would be swapping it out anyways.


----------



## MulletRider54 (Dec 25, 2021)

Based on the PB Whistler opening day stats, at least 1 person rode an Arrival on Whistmas day. If you are on here, tell us how it performed?


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

MulletRider54 said:


> Based on the PB Whistler opening day stats, at least 1 person rode an Arrival on Whistmas day. If you are on here, tell us how it performed?


Can’t believe I read that full post and didn’t see that! Did notice their huge jump in market share on the wheels section though! Stoked for them!

I’m flying out with a buddy to BC June 8th for a little 6 day road trip to ride Revy, then Kamloops (stopping at WR1 for a tour I hope!), Whistler (on the 10th), Squamish and end up on Vancouver Island to ride and then fly out. Going to be a busy week but should be a ton of fun putting the Arrival through its paces! More than welcome to come ride if you’re near any of those places!


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

MulletRider54 said:


> Based on the PB Whistler opening day stats, at least 1 person rode an Arrival on Whistmas day. If you are on here, tell us how it performed?


I saw that we are one is out there. 7% wheels were there’s too


----------



## seacoaster (Aug 23, 2020)

Does anyone know the shock code for the X2? I can't find mine(unless it is in the back and don't care to remove it to look. TYIA


----------



## seacoaster (Aug 23, 2020)

I rode her yesterday on some flow an tech DH at the Killington bike park and I keep coming up well short of full travel utilization. Consistently hitting the same max travel point which is not the full length of the shaft(about the bottom of the Kashima lettering. I am wondering if there is a travel limiter in the shock? I guess I may be able to air it down, but I think may sag may already be a bit deep. As I expected, the bike is noticeably less plush than my Firebird in the park, it could well be more a reflection of the shock setup.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

seacoaster said:


> I rode her yesterday on some flow an tech DH at the Killington bike park and I keep coming up well short of full travel utilization. Consistently hitting the same max travel point which is not the full length of the shaft(about the bottom of the Kashima lettering. I am wondering if there is a travel limiter in the shock? I guess I may be able to air it down, but I think may sag may already be a bit deep. As I expected, the bike is noticeably less plush than my Firebird in the park, it could well be more a reflection of the shock setup.


Air pressure should remain the same, but you could try taking out any tokens in the shock. 
Also, go to Fox Registration and register it for warranty and they will show the tune.


----------



## seacoaster (Aug 23, 2020)

WhiteDLite said:


> Air pressure should remain the same, but you could try taking out any tokens in the shock.
> Also, go to Fox Registration and register it for warranty and they will show the tune.


Sounds good, will I need the shock code or alike to register?


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

seacoaster said:


> Sounds good, will I need the shock code or alike to register?


Serial, here's the link.








Register your Bike Product | FOX


FOX redefines ride dynamics for ATVs, mountain bikes, motocross, off-road vehicles, snowmobiles, trucks, and UTVs.




www.ridefox.com


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

seacoaster said:


> I rode her yesterday on some flow an tech DH at the Killington bike park and I keep coming up well short of full travel utilization. Consistently hitting the same max travel point which is not the full length of the shaft(about the bottom of the Kashima lettering. I am wondering if there is a travel limiter in the shock? I guess I may be able to air it down, but I think may sag may already be a bit deep. As I expected, the bike is noticeably less plush than my Firebird in the park, it could well be more a reflection of the shock setup.


I was in the same boat with no spacers or compression dampening.

I realized that there was only 1 - 2mm of stoke left.

I added 1mm of sag, the shock has a bunch of rides on it, and I am getting full travel on only the biggest of hits now.

I found it super finicky to set up, as the shock ramps up like crazy.


----------



## M_D_C (8 mo ago)

MulletRider54 said:


> Based on the PB Whistler opening day stats, at least 1 person rode an Arrival on Whistmas day. If you are on here, tell us how it performed?


I dropped in this week for a couple of laps, it’s fine. Very much like any other trail bike I’ve ridden in there. Nothing is an issue past the washboard.

Home trails are Pemberton BC. It’s rough and loose here, the faster you let it run the better it feels. The only things I’ve swapped currently are 220/200 Code RSCs and tires.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

M_D_C said:


> I dropped in this week for a couple of laps, it’s fine. Very much like any other trail bike I’ve ridden in there. Nothing is an issue past the washboard.
> 
> Home trails are Pemberton BC. It’s rough and loose here, the faster you let it run the better it feels. The only things I’ve swapped currently are 220/200 Code RSCs and tires.


You could slap a boxxer or fox40 on there and basically have the same travel as the Forbidden Dreadnaught team. One of those guys are running 190/152mm travel.


----------



## M_D_C (8 mo ago)

I’ve got a 38 and a DHX2 set to showing up in the next few days. It’ll be more than enough then.

WBP is fun for a bit but there’s far better stuff to ride in the S2S area that can be accessed from the park or combined into a few laps of the park then as a bigger ride.


----------



## springs (May 20, 2017)

seacoaster said:


> Sounds good, will I need the shock code or alike to register?


There's a QR code beside the serial number under the air can near the HSR adjustment that you can use for the shock specs on the Fox website.


----------



## MulletRider54 (Dec 25, 2021)

M_D_C said:


> WBP is fun for a bit but there’s far better stuff to ride in the S2S area that can be accessed from the park or combined into a few laps of the park then as a bigger ride.


Do tell, which ones can be accessed from the park?


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

What bashguard work with the WAO official chain guide?


----------



## M_D_C (8 mo ago)

MulletRider54 said:


> Do tell, which ones can be accessed from the park?


Too much snow to worry about it currently. Need Garbo and higher to be clear.


----------



## MulletRider54 (Dec 25, 2021)

WhiteDLite said:


> What bashguard work with the WAO official chain guide?


Basically any ISCG 05 compliant bashguards will fit. But if you want to drip, check this out. Same company as the one that co-produced da package. 77 Designs Crash Plate.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

MulletRider54 said:


> Basically any ISCG 05 compliant bashguards will fit. But if you want to drip, check this out. Same company as the one that co-produced da package. 77 Designs Crash Plate.


Let me be completely honest, I didn't realize people were referring to buying a bash guard from another company including mounting. I thought they were talking about just the plastic the whole time.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

I got this from WAO, I don’t like sharing info from emails, but this is something that can benefit everyone.


----------



## KylerOnTwoWheels (Feb 21, 2021)

WhiteDLite said:


> View attachment 1985357
> 
> View attachment 1985359
> 
> ...


I have a cascade components chain guide/bash guide on mine.

I broke the wao guide pretty early on and because I have the cascade one I have bothered to replace


----------



## tim709 (Nov 23, 2008)

@KylerOnTwoWheels 

Just wondering if your have any further thoughts on the Arrival vs the SB150?

I’m still in the honeymoon phase with my SB150, but the Arrival is awfully tempting!

Thanks
Tim


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

Has anyone blown their shock yet (emulsified - makes squishy noises, nitrogen mixing with oil)?

This is not completely uncommon for me, but it is with only +/- 20 hours of service.


----------



## springs (May 20, 2017)

NS-NV said:


> Has anyone blown their shock yet (emulsified - makes squishy noises, nitrogen mixing with oil)?
> 
> This is not completely uncommon for me, but it is with only +/- 20 hours of service.


2022 Fox X2 seem to have a useable range of about 20hrs before they get squishy.


----------



## CHGrider (Sep 1, 2021)

NS-NV said:


> Has anyone blown their shock yet (emulsified - makes squishy noises, nitrogen mixing with oil)?
> 
> This is not completely uncommon for me, but it is with only +/- 20 hours of service.


Yup mine was blown within the first few rides. After a damper bleed it’s been good.


----------



## KylerOnTwoWheels (Feb 21, 2021)

tim709 said:


> @KylerOnTwoWheels
> 
> Just wondering if your have any further thoughts on the Arrival vs the SB150?
> 
> ...


Lately most the trails I've been riding with the arrival would suit a short travel bike. I will say the arrival is much more lively on mild trails.

There is a loop I can ride pretty frequently with a fun climb. I've set my best time with my hardtail around 8:15. The yeti got a best of 9:12. The arrival did 8:40 going about 90%

I'll be at Angel fire later this week and really get to try the downhill prowess.


----------



## tim709 (Nov 23, 2008)

KylerOnTwoWheels said:


> Lately most the trails I've been riding with the arrival would suit a short travel bike. I will say the arrival is much more lively on mild trails.
> 
> There is a loop I can rise pretty frequently with a fun climb. I've set my best time with my hardtail around 8:15. The yeti got a beat of 9:12. The arrival did 8:40 going about 90%
> 
> I'll be at Angel fire later this week and really get to try the downhill prowess.


Thanks so much for the feedback, looking forward to what you think after Angel fire.


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

springs said:


> 2022 Fox X2 seem to have a useable range of about 20hrs before they get squishy.


So if I hear you correctly, you are telling me that I must swap the X2 with a Storia. Understood.


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

WhiteDLite said:


> What bashguard work with the WAO official chain guide?


I ran the OneUp Underbrush. Bolts directly to the mount.


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

NS-NV said:


> So if I hear you correctly, you are telling me that I must swap the X2 with a Storia. Understood.


My X2 arrived super loud and squishy and you can tell the adjustments weren't working as they should. It was sent back under warranty for being cavitated. Fox had it rebuilt and sent back door to door in 3 days. Its been perfect since!

Apparently my shop said that Fox mentioned they had a bad batch go out... and a lot of them ended up on Arrivals they think. WR1 must have placed their order all at once and a chunk of them were part of the bad batch.


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

Basketcase889 said:


> My X2 arrived super loud and squishy and you can tell the adjustments weren't working as they should. It was sent back under warranty for being cavitated. Fox had it rebuilt and sent back door to door in 3 days. Its been perfect since!
> 
> Apparently my shop said that Fox mentioned they had a bad batch go out... and a lot of them ended up on Arrivals they think. WR1 must have placed their order all at once and a chunk of them were part of the bad batch.


Makes sense. Thanks for the info!


----------



## seacoaster (Aug 23, 2020)

WhiteDLite said:


> I got this from WAO, I don’t like sharing info from emails, but this is something that can benefit everyone.
> View attachment 1985392


Thanks for sharing, I was literally looking for this the other day.


----------



## seacoaster (Aug 23, 2020)

Basketcase889 said:


> My X2 arrived super loud and squishy and you can tell the adjustments weren't working as they should. It was sent back under warranty for being cavitated. Fox had it rebuilt and sent back door to door in 3 days. Its been perfect since!
> 
> Apparently my shop said that Fox mentioned they had a bad batch go out... and a lot of them ended up on Arrivals they think. WR1 must have placed their order all at once and a chunk of them were part of the bad batch.


Mine as well, Fox said " it was fine and they just aired it down and up". My shop is about as good as it gets, it was very swooshy, I am guessing the rebuilt it at FOX.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

seacoaster said:


> Thanks for sharing, I was literally looking for this the other day.


I took my little digital torque wrench to this bike last night after a park day, it's very reassuring having this information. Wish we could pin important stuff like that to the first page.


----------



## M_D_C (8 mo ago)

Basketcase889 said:


> My X2 arrived super loud and squishy and you can tell the adjustments weren't working as they should. It was sent back under warranty for being cavitated. Fox had it rebuilt and sent back door to door in 3 days. Its been perfect since!
> 
> Apparently my shop said that Fox mentioned they had a bad batch go out... and a lot of them ended up on Arrivals they think. WR1 must have placed their order all at once and a chunk of them were part of the bad batch.


i feel like this is not uncommon with X2s.

I’ve heard X2 “bad batch“ several times, I had one on a Megatower that used to burp and blow up biweekly, I’ve also had another turn up new with a bad air can.


----------



## Clyde Ride (Jun 7, 2019)

A suspension tuning outfit I know is NOT a fan of the Float X2. Just generally underbuilt for what it’s supposed to be. The Float X seems nice though.


----------



## M_D_C (8 mo ago)

I went the same route as with my MT to sort the issue and went to coil again so hopefully X2 issues are a thing of the past.


----------



## Tyler_ (12 mo ago)

WhiteDLite said:


> When they start having trouble selling completes is my guess.
> I'm unsure if they've announced anything as of recent.
> 
> Best thing is to contact them probably via instagram.


Please email us directly at [email protected]

The social media crew is great but they are not the best tech department and would prefer that you emailed us in the shop. Thanks for understanding.


----------



## JMLAD (Aug 27, 2021)

habaden said:


> When do you guys think they will start selling framesets?


When I got on the waiting list in the Fall they were hoping to finish their first allotment of complete bikes at the end of May before moving forward, so hopefully soon  I'm psyyyched!

The plan was supposed to be a rolling package: frame, X2, Unions, CK headset, stem+bar. I don't know if they'll offer a frame alone. I'd buy another set of Unions for it anyway so I'm not too fussed. I suspect I'll want a higher rise bar/stem given the low stack but not gonna quibble over that piece if it's non negotiable.


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

Bit the bullet and picked up an XX1 cassette and chain in gold. Needed a new cassette and chain for my wife's SC anyways, so took the chance to throw on some gold accents and she can have my stock stuff. Its a little "bling-ier" than I thought it would be, especially in the sunlight. Can't wait until it gets dirty after a couple rides to dumb it down a bit. But an overall nice balanced look and basically a perfect Kashima match if in the same lighting.


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

Basketcase889 said:


> Bit the bullet and picked up an XX1 cassette and chain in gold. Needed a new cassette and chain for my wife's SC anyways, so took the chance to throw on some gold accents and she can have my stock stuff. Its a little "bling-ier" than I thought it would be, especially in the sunlight. Can't wait until it gets dirty after a couple rides to dumb it down a bit. But an overall nice balanced look and basically a perfect Kashima match if in the same lighting.


Bling is good!


----------



## MulletRider54 (Dec 25, 2021)

You guys are just showing off now...


🤘Keep it coming.


----------



## seacoaster (Aug 23, 2020)

I went copper for softer looking bling.....


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

seacoaster said:


> I went copper for softer looking bling.....
> View attachment 1986186


The copper is definitely more subtle.

Also,test fit to see if it would fit the frame. Gonna take a dremel to the Shimano bracket to fit the MT5 caliper. It’s a very close fit. TRP 223x2.3mm rotor. Fairly cheap mod to try and see how it goes.


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

Why such a massive rear rotor?


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

numbnuts said:


> Why such a massive rear rotor?


Cheap and to just try it. Locally it’s overkill, park days it’s comfort braking. Even most pros ride rear brakes from time to time to slow down, but not the front so that it maintains traction


----------



## Notthatbryan (Aug 7, 2021)

WhiteDLite said:


> Cheap and to just try it. Locally it’s overkill, park days it’s comfort braking. Even most pros ride rear brakes from time to time to slow down, but not the front so that it maintains traction


Overkill is underrated.


----------



## Tyler_ (12 mo ago)

Some fresh Arrival bottles - 









WR1 Water Bottle







www.weareonecomposites.com





And chain guides are back in stock - fyi.


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

seacoaster said:


> I went copper for softer looking bling.....


The copper is definitely more subtle, which I love... but the gold matches the Kashima perfectly. It's already dulled down a bit after the first ride and chain oiling.. Maybe I should have just went with black haha. I got it off PB buy/sell as a brand new take off with the gold XX1 chain for substantially cheaper than new... so it was a win/win. 

Honestly can't believe how much crisper it feels over the GX cassette and X01 chain that the bike came with... not sure if its the cassette or chain that make the biggest difference, but damn does it work well (as it should for the money)! I have actually shifted twice on a couple occasions because it was silent shifting and I didn't think it worked!


----------



## robnow (Apr 12, 2010)

Forgive me if it's been mentioned but how many tokens come stock in the X2? I assume 2 as there weren't any extras in the box.


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

Pretty sure its only 1?


----------



## JMLAD (Aug 27, 2021)

Should tell you if you plug your code in









Bike Help Center | FOX







www.ridefox.com


----------



## FastTimes (Oct 13, 2005)

I've had the bike the few weeks now and love it. Id like to source some shorter cranks. Anyone running 5Dev? They don't work for super boost but should work ok with the regular BB of the Arrival. Any issues?


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

FastTimes said:


> I've had the bike the few weeks now and love it. Id like to source some shorter cranks. Anyone running 5Dev? They don't work for super boost but should work ok with the regular BB of the Arrival. Any issues?


Scroll up a bit, there’s two of us running 5 Dev cranks. One of us is 155mm and I’m 160mm. Work great!


----------



## seacoaster (Aug 23, 2020)

Basketcase889 said:


> Pretty sure its only 1?


correct 1


----------



## seacoaster (Aug 23, 2020)

Tyler_ said:


> Some fresh Arrival bottles -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope they can do a fidlock collar on bottles at some point. Likely not enough volume of bikes yet though to justify.


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

seacoaster said:


> I hope they can do a fidlock collar on bottles at some point. Likely not enough volume of bikes yet though to justify.


I agree! So many cool looking bottles out there, but love the fidlock bottles after using one and can't go back...


----------



## seacoaster (Aug 23, 2020)

Basketcase889 said:


> The copper is definitely more subtle, which I love... but the gold matches the Kashima perfectly. It's already dulled down a bit after the first ride and chain oiling.. Maybe I should have just went with black haha. I got it off PB buy/sell as a brand new take off with the gold XX1 chain for substantially cheaper than new... so it was a win/win.
> 
> Honestly can't believe how much crisper it feels over the GX cassette and X01 chain that the bike came with... not sure if its the cassette or chain that make the biggest difference, but damn does it work well (as it should for the money)! I have actually shifted twice on a couple occasions because it was silent shifting and I didn't think it worked!


IDK, as Kashima process varies in tone a lot piece to piece. The copper matches pretty dead on as well, especially when it is clean. So, I have to clean mine and you dirty it to match, lol. Close enough is good enough.


----------



## Tyler_ (12 mo ago)

This is a little bit about the Arrival and a little bit about We Are One wheels. 

Who does your favourite wheel reviews on the web?

Who are your favourite bike reviewers?

Thanks,


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

Tyler_ said:


> This is a little bit about the Arrival and a little bit about We Are One wheels.
> 
> Who does your favourite wheel reviews on the web?
> 
> ...


For bikes, NSMB honcho Cam.


----------



## coachfillip (Dec 11, 2019)

Tyler_ said:


> This is a little bit about the Arrival and a little bit about We Are One wheels.
> 
> Who does your favourite wheel reviews on the web?
> 
> ...


NSMB - Ryan Walters, he puts things through the wringer with the best of them and gives a no-BS review.


----------



## AaronJobe (Sep 20, 2009)

Anybody used a ShockWiz on the x2? Trying to get the compression ratio but I can not fully extend the shock while deflated.


----------



## KylerOnTwoWheels (Feb 21, 2021)

Took the Arrival to Angel Fire June 2. Conditions were very dry, Only got 6 runs in and my arms were done, first park day of the season and all. I was last their with a Yeti SB150, so it's my direct comparison.











I started the day on the Vittoria Mazza's. I got a flat going through a rock section on Devinici's Code. I got a flat in the same place last year on a set of Kenda Pinners with cushcores, so I won't hold it against the Mazza's. I decided to get a more gravity oreineted tire for park days. Super gravity casing Spec Butch/Elim combo for the last 2 runs. So far I really like them. Rolled a bit slower but had a lot more confidence on the loose corners.

The Arrival is super confident at speed. More stable than I expected. I think Arrival does corner better but that could have come from the confidence over previous bikes. The Arrival is a harsher ride than my last SB150, which isn't exactly a Cadillac to begin with. I think this helps really rail the corners and adds to the high speed confidence. It's going to take a bit to get used to. Like I said, it was the first ride of the season, so that didn't help. 

On the jump line, the Arrival is much better than the SB150. The SB150 wants to stick to the ground and maintain speed. The Arrival doesn't mind taking to the air. 

Flow and black tech trails, I think the Arrival would be my preference, even if it kicks my ass. It's hard to eliminate the post buyers bias and wanting to validate my own purchase so keep that in mind.


----------



## tim709 (Nov 23, 2008)

KylerOnTwoWheels said:


> Took the Arrival to Angel Fire June 2. Conditions were very dry, Only got 6 runs in and my arms were done, first park day of the season and all. I was last their with a Yeti SB150, so it's my direct comparison.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1987540
> ...


Thanks so much for taking the time to post your thoughts, much appreciated!


----------



## NWGuy (Dec 6, 2021)

Basketcase889 said:


> Scroll up a bit, there’s two of us running 5 Dev cranks. One of us is 155mm and I’m 160mm. Work great!


I’m also running the 165mm - working great!


----------



## seacoaster (Aug 23, 2020)

AaronJobe said:


> Anybody used a ShockWiz on the x2? Trying to get the compression ratio but I can not fully extend the shock while deflated.


My buddy is going to let me borrow his. Im not sure I exactly understand what you are saying, but I think there may be a travel limiter, I have not come close to bottoming this bike out, much to my surprise now that I have had a couple of par days on it.


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

seacoaster said:


> My buddy is going to let me borrow his. Im not sure I exactly understand what you are saying, but I think there may be a travel limiter, I have not come close to bottoming this bike out, much to my surprise now that I have had a couple of par days on it.


This is actually something that I am still trying to figure out with this bike... Just rode the Sea to Sky in BC including a full 8hr day at the Whistler bike park.. still haven't used all my rear travel. Guessing I had roughly 20mm left on the shaft according to the o-ring. I am at 13mm sag, which is the higher side of their recommendation. The bike does feel harsh through the janky black diamond rock gardens, which I have come to terms with, but think it should still use full travel on some of the drops I was hitting. All other bikes I rode with, were very close to full travel. Only other option is to remove the only volume spacer and see how that helps I guess.


----------



## Block9 (Sep 12, 2020)

What are peoples opinions with coil? Does it feel as harsh as it does with the X2? Could you put on something like a Bomber Cr and smooth that out?


----------



## seacoaster (Aug 23, 2020)

Basketcase889 said:


> This is actually something that I am still trying to figure out with this bike... Just rode the Sea to Sky in BC including a full 8hr day at the Whistler bike park.. still haven't used all my rear travel. Guessing I had roughly 20mm left on the shaft according to the o-ring. I am at 13mm sag, which is the higher side of their recommendation. The bike does feel harsh through the janky black diamond rock gardens, which I have come to terms with, but think it should still use full travel on some of the drops I was hitting. All other bikes I rode with, were very close to full travel. Only other option is to remove the only volume spacer and see how that helps I guess.


Spoke to WR1 the other day, as always they were quite helpful. On the rear shock, they said 2 things, 1) the bottom out bumper on the X2 is large and may be what's preventing what we perceive as being full travel from being utilized. Not sure on this unless it has changed quite recently, both the Firebirds in my house 2020 and 2022 will unitize full travel. 2) they recommend the next step for me to remove the 1 spacer included from the factory, which I will do this weekend. They also recommend I over inflate my front shock a bit as the bike was designed for a more forward position. I had 2 OTB's this week where the fork just collapsed in steep rolls, surely some technique involved but I expected the shock to hold up a bit more. I end up bumping it from 95psi to 125 which is giving me 1" of sag on the fork, which was their recommendation. This put me(#195 rider weight) at 245psi in the rear and 125 in the fork. I took it out the other night, pushed it a bit and grabbed 4 PR's on a segment I ride frequently and 2 #2's. The bike was definitely a bit harsh this way, I look forward to pulling the spacer to see if it will be better overall. I am making progress, it finally feels faster on trail, but wonder if will ever get the right downhill vibe out of it. An interesting test I will do in the next week or so is to go back to my 22 firebird and take it for a ride(my sons now) to see if where my heart is.


----------



## seacoaster (Aug 23, 2020)

Block9 said:


> What are peoples opinions with coil? Does it feel as harsh as it does with the X2? Could you put on something like a Bomber Cr and smooth that out?


I am tempted to go coil at this point, however I am not sure I want to sink another $1k into the bike based on an unknown.


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

seacoaster said:


> I am tempted to go coil at this point, however I am not sure I want to sink another $1k into the bike based on an unknown.


Be patient! It took me a while to get it right, but I finally got it past the harshness, without loosing the feel of the trail. 

Removing the spacer helped, I am probably 10-15 lbs less than you R2R.

Although I will probably add an EXT shock this summer…


----------



## seacoaster (Aug 23, 2020)

NS-NV said:


> Be patient! It took me a while to get it right, but I finally got it past the harshness, without loosing the feel of the trail.
> 
> Removing the spacer helped, I am probably 10-15 lbs less than you R2R.
> 
> Although I will probably add an EXT shock this summer…


Thanks man, I really want to get it dialed, hopefully the spacer will be a big jump in the right direction. With the amount of air I am running all around she is a bit firm.


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

NS-NV said:


> Be patient! It took me a while to get it right, but I finally got it past the harshness, without loosing the feel of the trail.
> 
> Removing the spacer helped, I am probably 10-15 lbs less than you R2R.
> 
> Although I will probably add an EXT shock this summer…


Just curious if you know your shock settings (assuming you kept the fork at Fox recommendations, not like stated above?) as I weigh roughly 185lbs, so curious where you settled to know how it compares to mine. I know its all preference and riding style, but to hear people complain/observe the same things, I'm curious where you ended up in the tuning to "get it right". I don't think I'm too far off right now, but like sharing info. 

This weekend I will remove the spacer and see how that feels at the bike park on Sunday.


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

Basketcase889 said:


> Just curious if you know your shock settings (assuming you kept the fork at Fox recommendations, not like stated above?) as I weigh roughly 185lbs, so curious where you settled to know how it compares to mine. I know its all preference and riding style, but to hear people complain/observe the same things, I'm curious where you ended up in the tuning to "get it right". I don't think I'm too far off right now, but like sharing info.
> 
> This weekend I will remove the spacer and see how that feels at the bike park on Sunday.


13mm sag

From open (from memory)

HSC - 3
LSC - 2
HSR - 7
LSR - 9

Essentially running compression open.

Not exactly plush, but super controlled on steep, tech stuff.


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

Sooooo anyone want to swap their 45mm stock stem for my brand new 35mm stem?

Bit of a story here:
I ordered my bike with the 35mm stem and 35mm rise bars in the winter through my LBS. It was an April allotment. It kept getting pushed back due to build delays, and I got a random call from my shop at the end of February saying they had a bike coming in I could have. The buyer of that order didn’t have the money quite yet, so the shop offered to swap allotments if I wanted mine early. Only problem was he ordered the 45mm stem, so the shop said they would swap them out when mine came in. It arrived this week (glad I didn’t get stuck waiting), and they swapped the stems over yesterday. I LOVED any bike as it was and just got back from a 6 day riding trip in BC and there was nothing I would change on the bike as it was… I felt like I couldn’t NOT swap the stems though, because after all, I DID order that one and the guy should get the 45mm he ordered.

So went for my first ride today…. I hated it. I was so comfortable with the reach and steering and balance of my bike as it was, and this threw that all off. I LOVED the 35mm I installed on my SC, but just uncomfortable for me on this bike. I know I could get used to it, but I don’t want to. I just want my old stem back.

We Are One only sells the stem as part of Da Package, and I have reached out to see if they’d sell it separately but thought I’d reach out here first as I have read a couple people who have mentioned throwing on a shorter stem. Beauty stem, just not for me on this bike.

Let me know.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

Alright, with gear RTR I'm probably around 190 lbs. So what are the fork settings you guys are running? Will take anyone's advice 180-200 lbs. 

Thanks,


----------



## seacoaster (Aug 23, 2020)

Basketcase889 said:


> Sooooo anyone want to swap their 45mm stock stem for my brand new 35mm stem?
> 
> Bit of a story here:
> I ordered my bike with the 35mm stem and 35mm rise bars in the winter through my LBS. It was an April allotment. It kept getting pushed back due to build delays, and I got a random call from my shop at the end of February saying they had a bike coming in I could have. The buyer of that order didn’t have the money quite yet, so the shop offered to swap allotments if I wanted mine early. Only problem was he ordered the 45mm stem, so the shop said they would swap them out when mine came in. It arrived this week (glad I didn’t get stuck waiting), and they swapped the stems over yesterday. I LOVED any bike as it was and just got back from a 6 day riding trip in BC and there was nothing I would change on the bike as it was… I felt like I couldn’t NOT swap the stems though, because after all, I DID order that one and the guy should get the 45mm he ordered.
> ...


Interesting input, bike size and rider height?


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

I know one thing, I need to remeasure my bars, because my right hand thumb and pointer finger start going numb. I'm assuming it's from bars still being slightly too long with the 45mm stem and 25mm rise bars. It goes away on descents, but climbs after a few miles numbness starts setting in.


----------



## seacoaster (Aug 23, 2020)

WhiteDLite said:


> I know one thing, I need to remeasure my bars, because my right hand thumb and pointer finger start going numb. I'm assuming it's from bars still being slightly too long with the 45mm stem and 25mm rise bars. It goes away on descents, but climbs after a few miles numbness starts setting in.


Same, I her the 35 stem with the mid rise bar, exact same numbness, I was starting to think it was my gloves being a bit small. Ive not previously had this issue.


----------



## MulletRider54 (Dec 25, 2021)

Interesting about the numbness on climbing. I thought I just needed more time on this. I should swap with my old bar that was narrower and see how that feels.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

MulletRider54 said:


> Interesting about the numbness on climbing. I thought I just needed more time on this. I should swap with my old bar that was narrower and see how that feels.


if you have the option definitely ideal before cutting the bars. However with it being in my thumb and pointer I figured it has to be from too wide of a bar and not being able to spread the load.


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

seacoaster said:


> Interesting input, bike size and rider height?


I am 5'9" but have a very long torso and short legs (28.5" inseam). When I sit on a bench beside my buddy who is 6'2" I am basically the same height as him... so you can picture my proportions haha. 

I always ride a Large bike as I like the longer reach and can lower my saddle as needed for my short legs (also why I love the low stack height of the Arrival). Riding a SZ2 Arrival and feel perfectly at home on it. 

I find the Arrival likes to be ridden weighted off the front and I can do that while feeling perfectly centred "in" the bike. When I installed the 35mm stem, I felt like it threw off that fore/aft balance and shifted me just far enough back that I didn't have the same front wheel traction (first time washing out the front wheel on a berm since owning the bike) while being in my normal stance/position. When trying to shift forward to compensate the front end balance/grip, I feel like I'm now too far over my bars that when I hit the chunky/janky stuff, it is easier for the objects to pitch my weight forward over my bars and knock me off balance because my arms are more vertical than angled forward... If that makes any sense. 

Like I said, I know I could adjust and get used to it, but I really liked that setup with the 45mm stem and felt it was a very balanced setup. Not to mention, the first time I rode this bike, I felt it was extremely sharp handling and so easy to make minor adjustments to pick a line. Now it feels overly sensitive and twitchy and is actually harder for me to pick my lines as it requires less input than I'm used to, especially as I start getting tired throughout the ride and less accurate. 

Tyler from WR1 has helped me out, and I have a new 45mm stem on its way to me. So if anyone wants to try the 35mm, they may love it, its just not for me and my riding style/body proportions. Really surprised me, since the short stem I put on my Bronson was once of my favourite cockpit mods too.


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

WhiteDLite said:


> if you have the option definitely ideal before cutting the bars. However with it being in my thumb and pointer I figured it has to be from too wide of a bar and not being able to spread the load.


In the PB field test review (I think) they mention the angles of the stock bar didn't sit right with some of them and they had discomforts. Maybe its the sweep or something with the bars causing this? 

I have uncut 800mm 35mm rise WR1 bars that I removed for my OneUps that I'm accustomed to, if someone wanted to try the taller rise bars. Maybe it is a low stack height thats causing the issue, having so much weight over the bars? Maybe the higher rise could help with that? Maybe it is the bars themselves? 

I run my OneUps at 780mm and 35mm rise and have no hand pains whatsoever. I never gave the stock bars enough of a chance to see how they felt to compare...


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

Basketcase889 said:


> In the PB field test review (I think) they mention the angles of the stock bar didn't sit right with some of them and they had discomforts. Maybe its the sweep or something with the bars causing this?
> 
> I have uncut 800mm 35mm rise WR1 bars that I removed for my OneUps that I'm accustomed to, if someone wanted to try the taller rise bars. Maybe it is a low stack height thats causing the issue, having so much weight over the bars? Maybe the higher rise could help with that? Maybe it is the bars themselves?
> 
> I run my OneUps at 780mm and 35mm rise and have no hand pains whatsoever. I never gave the stock bars enough of a chance to see how they felt to compare...


I appreciate the offer, so tonight I took my seat from the mid position to sliding it forward most of the way to the limits and hand numbness never shown it’s face.


----------



## milly109 (Mar 10, 2015)

I have the 35mm stem with 35mm rise bars cut to 760mm. I am 5’6” on a sz1. No numbness to report so far. I find this bike to fit me perfectly. Being in the middle of the size range was a big draw for me. I run 83psi in the fork as I like the front end to sit higher and not sag……I think my front sag is like 13%


----------



## seacoaster (Aug 23, 2020)

I am pretty excited, I pulled the rear shock volume spacer yesterday and it made a huge difference in the bike. We did a pretty aggressive 13.5 mile ride last night on the resort, about 2500 Vertical, lots of tech flow trails and old school single track. The bike was so much more lively when you point it down hill, much more the flavor I was hoping for with the Arrival. Currently running at 13mm of sag, I had no pedal strike issues. I will say it bobbed more on the climbs. Previously with the spacer, I felt no need to lock the rear, I did grab the lock a few times last night as a result. I will work to dial it a bit more, but this move made such a difference in the fun factor, if you are struggling with her in this sense, I recommend you give it a try. 
On the bar and numbness issue, I definetly had some last night again. I think I will pull the one ups off my Firebird and do a couple days swapped to see if that changes at all. I'd try a 45 stem which I have, but don't have any desire to make the bike longer when I am pedaling.


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

seacoaster said:


> I am pretty excited, I pulled the rear shock volume spacer yesterday and it made a huge difference in the bike. We did a pretty aggressive 13.5 mile ride last night on the resort, about 2500 Vertical, lots of tech flow trails and old school single track. The bike was so much more lively when you point it down hill, much more the flavor I was hoping for with the Arrival. Currently running at 13mm of sag, I had no pedal strike issues. I will say it bobbed more on the climbs. Previously with the spacer, I felt no need to lock the rear, I did grab the lock a few times last night as a result. I will work to dial it a bit more, but this move made such a difference in the fun factor, if you are struggling with her in this sense, I recommend you give it a try.
> On the bar and numbness issue, I definetly had some last night again. I think I will pull the one ups off my Firebird and do a couple days swapped to see if that changes at all. I'd try a 45 stem which I have, but don't have any desire to make the bike longer when I am pedaling.


Thats great news! I need to pull the volume spacer on mine and try it out! Hopefully then I will have a 150mm bike instead of 130mm rear travel haha


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Basketcase889 said:


> I am 5'9" but have a very long torso and short legs (28.5" inseam). When I sit on a bench beside my buddy who is 6'2" I am basically the same height as him... so you can picture my proportions haha.
> 
> I always ride a Large bike as I like the longer reach and can lower my saddle as needed for my short legs (also why I love the low stack height of the Arrival). Riding a SZ2 Arrival and feel perfectly at home on it.
> 
> ...


I had 2 high end CF 35mm length stem some years back and tested on several bikes, and all did exactly what you describe with the 35mm stem.

So I sold those 35mm stems while they were still all the rage and before it got out that 35mm stems sort of wreck a bike's handling. Twitchy & not enough weight on the bars ime.


----------



## seacoaster (Aug 23, 2020)

Basketcase889 said:


> Thats great news! I need to pull the volume spacer on mine and try it out! Hopefully then I will have a 150mm bike instead of 130mm rear travel haha


I forgot to look at my travel ring after the ride, I will go take a peak at it.


----------



## seacoaster (Aug 23, 2020)

Basketcase889 said:


> Thats great news! I need to pull the volume spacer on mine and try it out! Hopefully then I will have a 150mm bike instead of 130mm rear travel haha


it definetly pushed well beyond where it had previously travelled. I would say its perfect based on the mix of terrain(in the sense of travel) perhaps a bit left otherwise the bumper probably stopped it from full utilization. I had aired up the front pretty well, I am no where near full travel on that, which I will look at a bit. after speaking to WR1 I bumped the front from 92 to 115, Ill dial it back a bit to 105 I think. Again, I did feel the need to pull the lock out a few times, but if that gives me the best of Bothe worlds, I am good with doing so.


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

seacoaster said:


> it definetly pushed well beyond where it had previously travelled. I would say its perfect based on the mix of terrain(in the sense of travel) perhaps a bit left otherwise the bumper probably stopped it from full utilization. I had aired up the front pretty well, I am no where near full travel on that, which I will look at a bit. after speaking to WR1 I bumped the front from 92 to 115, Ill dial it back a bit to 105 I think. Again, I did feel the need to pull the lock out a few times, but if that gives me the best of Bothe worlds, I am good with doing so.


Maybe you can try to run it at 11mm sag now? Still within range, but on the higher end to help with the pedalling?

Thanks for trying this out.


----------



## seacoaster (Aug 23, 2020)

Basketcase889 said:


> Maybe you can try to run it at 11mm sag now? Still within range, but on the higher end to help with the pedalling?
> 
> Thanks for trying this out.


Interesting point as we did air it down a bit after the removal(265 down to 250).


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

Rode a great enduro trail two days ago, with some awesome chunky/rocky/flowy 800' + descents (and climbs back up). Took my volume spacer out yesterday afternoon, and went back and rode it again. Finally used all my travel! And on the climbs I didn't notice any negatives while running 13mm sag. May bump it up a couple PSI though to see what that does. 

I changed my shock settings at the same time, and regret that. Since I don't have a direct comparison now of the change. Went by a couple of settings that people have posted here, and ended up with way too much rebound that I am going to dial back today. But other than that, the bike felt awesome!

Here is a picture for anyone who doesn't know. This is complete bottom out - aka shock is empty and fully retracted. I know someone said they were told the bumper is big and will make it look like you haven't used all of your travel. This proves that theory and shows there is stanchion left. So keep that in mind when determining how much travel you are using. My O-ring is right at the top of the word Kashima.


----------



## seacoaster (Aug 23, 2020)

Basketcase889 said:


> Rode a great enduro trail two days ago, with some awesome chunky/rocky/flowy 800' + descents (and climbs back up). Took my volume spacer out yesterday afternoon, and went back and rode it again. Finally used all my travel! And on the climbs I didn't notice any negatives while running 13mm sag. May bump it up a couple PSI though to see what that does.
> 
> I changed my shock settings at the same time, and regret that. Since I don't have a direct comparison now of the change. Went by a couple of settings that people have posted here, and ended up with way too much rebound that I am going to dial back today. But other than that, the bike felt awesome!
> 
> ...


Excellent, this is exactly what I found when I pulled it and received the air, agreed, now using full travel. I did add 2 clicks of LSC which I am yet to ride to see if it stiffens up a bit of the bob I felt after spacer removal. I am now at 18 clicks on the LSC, it was at 15( I noticed the clicks become a bit different around 17, less of a easy defined click, at first I thought I hit the top but then saw the fox chart showed over 20 for some weights). Would you agree, the bike feels mucho better on the downs without the spacer?


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

seacoaster said:


> Excellent, this is exactly what I found when I pulled it and received the air, agreed, now using full travel. I did add 2 clicks of LSC which I am yet to ride to see if it stiffens up a bit of the bob I felt after spacer removal. I am now at 18 clicks on the LSC, it was at 15( I noticed the clicks become a bit different around 17, less of a easy defined click, at first I thought I hit the top but then saw the fox chart showed over 20 for some weights). Would you agree, the bike feels mucho better on the downs without the spacer?


Definelty felt better for sure. I can't say it was night and day better than before since I changed the settings so much that it gave other characteristics that I want to tune out of it. I will probably just go back to my last settings for a ride to see where that lands me and go from there. 

That being said, you are measuring your clicks from fully closed right? Go all the way clockwise and then start counting as you wind them out (turning left)? If so, then you are running almost no compression at all, since you are basically fully open? Your numbers should be lower if you want more of any of the adjustments. All the way closed (or 0 clicks) is as stiff as you can get, and you dial it back a click at a time to see where you like it. I am at LSC-3 and HSC-2 as of right now. I may dial those back a couple clicks to see where that gets me. 

If you are measuring from fully open, then disregard everything I have said haha


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

Basketcase889 said:


> Rode a great enduro trail two days ago, with some awesome chunky/rocky/flowy 800' + descents (and climbs back up). Took my volume spacer out yesterday afternoon, and went back and rode it again. Finally used all my travel! And on the climbs I didn't notice any negatives while running 13mm sag. May bump it up a couple PSI though to see what that does.
> 
> I changed my shock settings at the same time, and regret that. Since I don't have a direct comparison now of the change. Went by a couple of settings that people have posted here, and ended up with way too much rebound that I am going to dial back today. But other than that, the bike felt awesome!
> 
> ...


FYI fully bottomed is when the ring is just above the writing. That is when the bottom out bumper is compressed.


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

Salespunk said:


> FYI fully bottomed is when the ring is just above the writing. That is when the bottom out bumper is compressed.


Completely agree, thanks for clarifying. I didn't think of that when writing that last post. This would be just resting on the bumper and not pressing into it like it would in a bottom out scenario. Good call!


----------



## seacoaster (Aug 23, 2020)

Basketcase889 said:


> Definelty felt better for sure. I can't say it was night and day better than before since I changed the settings so much that it gave other characteristics that I want to tune out of it. I will probably just go back to my last settings for a ride to see where that lands me and go from there.
> 
> That being said, you are measuring your clicks from fully closed right? Go all the way clockwise and then start counting as you wind them out (turning left)? If so, then you are running almost no compression at all, since you are basically fully open? Your numbers should be lower if you want more of any of the adjustments. All the way closed (or 0 clicks) is as stiff as you can get, and you dial it back a click at a time to see where you like it. I am at LSC-3 and HSC-2 as of right now. I may dial those back a couple clicks to see where that gets me.
> 
> If you are measuring from fully open, then disregard everything I have said haha


Thank you for the clarification, Im more of a set it and forget it rider once the bike is dialed, so I don't deal with suspension much. You were correct, it was softer, so I backed it down to 14 clicks, I liked it, may try one or two more.


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

I'm not sure if you (or everyone) have seen this. But it may help to get your base settings, and then refine from there.

*Recommended Damper Settings *
After setting shock air pressure by adjusting sag, use your air pressure in the table below to help find the suggested starting damper settings. As you ride and get used to your new shock, adjust your settings as needed.
Turn all damper settings to the closed position (full clockwise) until they stop. Then back them out (counter-clockwise) tot he number of clicks shown in the table below.

​
Air Pressure​LSR​HSR​LSC​HSC​90​16-18​7-8​16-18​7-8​100​15-17​7-8​16-18​7-8​110​14-16​6-7​15-17​7-8​120​13-15​6-7​15-17​7-8​130​12-14​5-6​14-16​6-7​140​11-13​5-6​14-16​6-7​150​10-12​5-6​13-15​6-7​160​9-11​4-5​13-15​6-7​170​8-10​4-5​12-14​5-6​180​7-9​4-5​11-13​5-6​190​7-9​3-4​10-12​5-6​200​6-8​3-4​9-11​4-5​210​6-8​3-4​8-10​4-5​220​5-7​2-3​7-9​4-5​230​4-6​2-3​6-8​4-5​240​3-5​2-3​5-7​3-4​250​2-4​2-3​4-6​3-4​260​2-4​1-2​2-4​3-4​270​1-3​1-2​2-4​3-4​280​1-3​1-2​2-4​2-3​290​1-3​0-1​1-3​2-3​300​1-2​0-1​1-3​2-3​Count clicks out from fully closed (0=Closed)​



Note: HSR and HSC adjustment is only available on Factory Series FLOAT X2 shocks.


----------



## seacoaster (Aug 23, 2020)

Basketcase889 said:


> I'm not sure if you (or everyone) have seen this. But it may help to get your base settings, and then refine from there.
> 
> *Recommended Damper Settings *
> After setting shock air pressure by adjusting sag, use your air pressure in the table below to help find the suggested starting damper settings. As you ride and get used to your new shock, adjust your settings as needed.
> ...


This kind of freaks me out, I am running in the 250 + range and 14 clicks LSC, makes me wonder if the chart just doesn't apply to this bike well. The WR! team mentioned they are working on a set of recommended settings as a baseline. I'd love to see what they have found. Knowing of course it is very subjective to rider/terrain.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

I’ve got a problem. However it’s not often you find a premier fork for 40-50% off


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

WhiteDLite said:


> I’ve got a problem. However it’s not often you find a premier fork for 40-50% off
> View attachment 1989843


That’s a wicked price! Going to go for the 170mm link as well?


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

WhiteDLite said:


> I’ve got a problem. However it’s not often you find a premier fork for 40-50% off
> View attachment 1989843


The Path bike shop is selling that fork for even less than that. Might check em out before you buy


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

angieri918 said:


> The Path bike shop is selling that fork for even less than that. Might check em out before you buy


If you can send me a link I’d really appreciate it. Also the owner of the lost co, the one that makes the YouTube videos called me and apologized, but he said his computer messed up and allowed 4 of us to buy that fork within a minute and unfortunately I didn’t make the cut.


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

RockShox ZEB, Charger R, 44mm (29"), SB, 180mm, DebonAir, Black


ZEB features an all-new stiff 38mm chassis designed with a Charger R damper and Maxima Plush Fluid. A whole new breed of fork, designed to challenge whatever limits you find. Model ID: FS-ZEB-R-A1FEATURES New 38mm chassis for increased stiffness and rider confidence Charger Technology -- The New...




www.thepathbikeshop.com


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

angieri918 said:


> RockShox ZEB, Charger R, 44mm (29"), SB, 180mm, DebonAir, Black
> 
> 
> ZEB features an all-new stiff 38mm chassis designed with a Charger R damper and Maxima Plush Fluid. A whole new breed of fork, designed to challenge whatever limits you find. Model ID: FS-ZEB-R-A1FEATURES New 38mm chassis for increased stiffness and rider confidence Charger Technology -- The New...
> ...


Never mind, the one I checked out was an ultimate for $600, that’s a R series Zeb. Notice the savings of $120 where as the one I had was marked down $400 plus.

i do appreciate you taking the time to post that though!


----------



## MulletRider54 (Dec 25, 2021)

Just spent Canada day at Whistler bike park. For the price of this bike I’d say I bought the confidence needed to up my very mediocre skills. Was so much fun as the bike felt super stable on everything. The Push shock was a dream.


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

MulletRider54 said:


> Just spent Canada day at Whistler bike park. For the price of this bike I’d say I bought the confidence needed to up my very mediocre skills. Was so much fun as the bike felt super stable on everything. The Push shock was a dream.


I wish I had the push coil when I was there a couple weeks ago. For that trip only though, as back on the east coast, I don’t need it. Just really wanted to see how it felt on the steep and deep though! I’m jealous obviously


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

Gents,

I am curious what others are running other than the X2 for a rear shock. I'm thinking I'll either snag an Ohlins TTX2 Air or Canecreek Kistsuma air to see how the Arrival likes the twin tube setup. 

What else are you all running? Any feedback of what is working well?


----------



## MulletRider54 (Dec 25, 2021)

I have an Ohlins TTX2 Air that fits the Arrival. I was going to swap it over to compare but the Push coil is too good. I have it listed in buy and sell if you are interested. Otherwise Push 💯


----------



## milly109 (Mar 10, 2015)

I have the push 11.6 on mine and so far have been extremely impressed by it. Having two separately tuned circuits is pretty wicked


----------



## Kmag76 (Oct 12, 2016)

dustyduke22 said:


> Gents,
> 
> I am curious what others are running other than the X2 for a rear shock. I'm thinking I'll either snag an Ohlins TTX2 Air or Canecreek Kistsuma air to see how the Arrival likes the twin tube setup.
> 
> What else are you all running? Any feedback of what is working well?


Ohlins TTX22M paired with a Ohlins RXF36 m.2. The combo works so well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

What about a Storia EXT?

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

jacksonlui said:


> What about a Storia EXT?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


i like that one, but I got the PUSH 11.6 on a deal.


----------



## seacoaster (Aug 23, 2020)

Basketcase889 said:


> I wish I had the push coil when I was there a couple weeks ago. For that trip only though, as back on the east coast, I don’t need it. Just really wanted to see how it felt on the steep and deep though! I’m jealous obviously


Where on the East Coast are you? I'm in Killington.


----------



## milly109 (Mar 10, 2015)

jacksonlui said:


> What about a Storia EXT?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


When I ordered my bike I had a good conversation with the folks at WR1. In their tests they found that lighter riders preferred the Push over the EXT, but heavier riders (I think he said 200lbs + ish) preferred the EXT.


----------



## seacoaster (Aug 23, 2020)

For those who have stuck it out with the X2, I think I have found the a good combo. When running the factory setup, I felt no need for the climb switch, but disliked the downhill performance. Ive removed the volume spacer, dropped a touch of air, adjust the LSC and am loving the downhill performance. I have had to start using the the climb switch more in certain terrain(less chunk longer grinds). This is a trade off I am perfectly fine with, setting a bunch of PR's lately both uphill and down with this setup.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

Did WAO do a price increase to the arrival recently? 
The place I bought mine now has it listed for $9,999. 








The Arrival - SP2


From The SpokeX Team: We are only allocated 5 bikes! These ship on the same exact schedule as We Are One is shipping direct to consumer. Please check this page for updates before purchasing! You will get the next bike in line according to the chart below! Bikes size may be changed 3 weeks in...




spokex.com


----------



## seacoaster (Aug 23, 2020)

WhiteDLite said:


> Did WAO do a price increase to the arrival recently?
> The place I bought mine now has it listed for $9,999.
> 
> 
> ...


The last time I saw a price on the WR1 site(which was a while after others had already increased prices) the SP2 was still $8999.


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

seacoaster said:


> Where on the East Coast are you? I'm in Killington.


I'm in Ontario, Canada. heading to QC for 5 days in 3 weeks. Ending up in Mont Sainte Anne for the UCI DH World Cup race.


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

milly109 said:


> I have the push 11.6 on mine and so far have been extremely impressed by it. Having two separately tuned circuits is pretty wicked


Do you notice a big difference between the two tunes? Possibly to have one for more conservative pedaly trails for efficiency and then one more or less for downhill? Would love to go coil, but don't want to lose the efficiency the X2 provides for pedalling.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

As I told you guys they cancelled my Zeb order from the lost co. I talked to Tyler about which fork offset and travel he recommended for thr 130mm link and picked up this beaut from Thunder Mtn.


----------



## seacoaster (Aug 23, 2020)

WhiteDLite said:


> As I told you guys they cancelled my Zeb order from the lost co. I talked to Tyler about which fork offset and travel he recommended for thr 130mm link and picked up this beaut from Thunder Mtn.
> 
> View attachment 1990512


My buddy is building an Offering in this color scheme, it looks hot!


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

seacoaster said:


> My buddy is building an Offering in this color scheme, it looks hot!


I do like that Silver fork on a flat black bike, that fork may sit for a while as it waits for the 130 link. 

What's everyone's thoughts on the 170 link? I feel like I'd only ever need that for DH dual crown fork type days. 170mm is a burly bike for rear end travel. 
Maybe more for shuttle days for me, I'm sure I wouldn't want to do a 25-30+ mile enduro with the extra travel.


----------



## milly109 (Mar 10, 2015)

Basketcase889 said:


> Do you notice a big difference between the two tunes? Possibly to have one for more conservative pedaly trails for efficiency and then one more or less for downhill? Would love to go coil, but don't want to lose the efficiency the X2 provides for pedalling.


I do find a significant difference. I run one as a “Dh” mode and then tweak the other one for flowy/jump trails and a firmer climb mode.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

milly109 said:


> I do find a significant difference. I run one as a “Dh” mode and then tweak the other one for flowy/jump trails and a firmer climb mode.


Same, one valve is flow jump line tune and the other is stiff DH. I’ve only tuned based on Push’s recommended settings though.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

commenting on push only, i like the black circuit for flow/jump lines for the pop and the silver for dh chunder. i know it's backwards but it feels just right for me. i'm on a rascal


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

Anyone want a shock that’s never been used.



https://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/3343087/


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

WAO rider Jacob putting a boxxer on that 170 rear end.


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

Thats pretty damn sexy, not going to lie. 

Has anyone had bad luck with their X2s? Mine came cavitated (emulsified etc) and was sent out for a warranty rebuild. Came back perfect and has done another 1.5 months. Looked down and it has oil all over it and is now covered in dirt after my last ride at the local bike park. Thinking the seals may have let go, which I've read has been more common with these shocks lately. 

I'm not going to lie, a coil shock is looking more enticing every day, if this is actually needing another rebuild. 

Sidenote:
Looking through my phone and saw a picture I took of the Kashima vs the Sram gold XX1cassette incase anyone wanted to see for choosing between gold or copper as they're both similar.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

Basketcase889 said:


> Thats pretty damn sexy, not going to lie.
> 
> Has anyone had bad luck with their X2s? Mine came cavitated (emulsified etc) and was sent out for a warranty rebuild. Came back perfect and has done another 1.5 months. Looked down and it has oil all over it and is now covered in dirt after my last ride at the local bike park. Thinking the seals may have let go, which I've read has been more common with these shocks lately.
> 
> ...


I gotta brand new X2 that may have better luck with seals than your current one lol.


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

WhiteDLite said:


> I gotta brand new X2 that may have better luck with seals than your current one lol.


If I get anything to replace this thing, it won’t be another X2 haha


----------



## seacoaster (Aug 23, 2020)

Basketcase889 said:


> Thats pretty damn sexy, not going to lie.
> 
> Has anyone had bad luck with their X2s? Mine came cavitated (emulsified etc) and was sent out for a warranty rebuild. Came back perfect and has done another 1.5 months. Looked down and it has oil all over it and is now covered in dirt after my last ride at the local bike park. Thinking the seals may have let go, which I've read has been more common with these shocks lately.
> 
> ...


Yes, my X2 was delivered cavitated, sent it to Fox, it miraculously had nothing wrong with it, but arrived back silent as it should, my guess is they rebuilt it. Its been good since. The X2 on my 22' Firebird is now failing and about to be sent back for a warranty though. I too am thinking about going to a coil, which is the question. As it relates to XX1, I opt for copper as I thought it was more subtle and more inline with the industrial vibe of the bikes aesthetics. Let us know what you decide o the shock.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

So has anyone switched back and forth between coil to air based on where they're riding?


----------



## AaronJobe (Sep 20, 2009)

WhiteDLite said:


> So has anyone switched back and forth between coil to air based on where they're riding?


Interested in this as well. Looking at the 11/6


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Manitou is having a 20% off sale and the Mara Pro is phenomenal. Just a suggestion. 

Sent from my SM-G715A using Tapatalk


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Suns_PSD said:


> Manitou is having a 20% off sale and the Mara Pro is phenomenal. Just a suggestion.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G715A using Tapatalk


No, they are not. 

That's exactly what I need to keep telling myself so that I don't drain my bank account on a new shock.


----------



## Boing (Jan 31, 2021)

Word is WAO have cancelled international supply of the Arrival, even on bikes that have been sold to customers - shops returning deposits. It sounds like a scaling issue, so taking much longer to produce than planned, waste/QC, or labour. I guess it's a no brainer if they can scale rim production consistently with good margins vs trying to ramp up frame production and support and battling, meaning the cost per unit is so high there's no margin for their w/s customers.


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

curious on reviews/feedback for the EXT Store V3 on an Arrival as well...


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

WhiteDLite said:


> So has anyone switched back and forth between coil to air based on where they're riding?


You rode your first arrival with the X2 and now with the Push right? How do you think they differ?


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

Basketcase889 said:


> You rode your first arrival with the X2 and now with the Push right? How do you think they differ?


because of the gap of 4/5 months there it's hard to remember. I'd say the coil definitely hugs the ground. 
I can't remember the X2 well enough. 



Boing said:


> Word is WAO have cancelled international supply of the Arrival, even on bikes that have been sold to customers - shops returning deposits. It sounds like a scaling issue, so taking much longer to produce than planned, waste/QC, or labour. I guess it's a no brainer if they can scale rim production consistently with good margins vs trying to ramp up frame production and support and battling, meaning the cost per unit is so high there's no margin for their w/s customers.


source?


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

I have the bolts on order for the EXT, but will be going with the E-Storia (essentially V4 Storia) Just waiting on feedback on how the 170mm plates ride to decide what travel to run.

FWIW, the little feedback I have received on the EXT/ WAO combo is very positive. I imagine it will have the same feel as the Push.


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

NS-NV said:


> I have the bolts on order for the EXT, but will be going with the E-Storia (essentially V4 Storia) Just waiting on feedback on how the 170mm plates ride to decide what travel to run.
> 
> FWIW, the little feedback I have received on the EXT/ WAO combo is very positive. I imagine it will have the same feel as the Push.


Excited to hear your experience 

This was from Tyler Maine at WR1 in an email "EXT Storia, the few folks with them sing some really high praises. I've ridden one like 3 times and it's good - it sits a lot taller in its travel and just feels more efficient than I can explain."

Sounds right up my alley as I love how the bike is so efficient and poppy currently.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

NS-NV said:


> I have the bolts on order for the EXT, but will be going with the E-Storia (essentially V4 Storia) Just waiting on feedback on how the 170mm plates ride to decide what travel to run.
> 
> FWIW, the little feedback I have received on the EXT/ WAO combo is very positive. I imagine it will have the same feel as the Push.


I wouldn't mind trying the Formula Mod shock, that thing is light!


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

Sitting taller, with the small bump comp of a coil would be perfect.

My gripe with the Fox is very poor mid stroke support.


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

NS-NV said:


> Sitting taller, with the small bump comp of a coil would be perfect.
> 
> My gripe with the Fox is very poor mid stroke support.


I agree, the efficient characteristic is exactly what I’m after. Sounds very enticing to try, just don’t want to commit knowing that a typical coil shock is a lot for my usual riding terrain. Hoping this one could change that


----------



## JKinger (Oct 19, 2021)

I just received my SZ2 frame and rear wheel (Hydra / Union) 
I Haven’t even taken it out of the box yet. (About to leave for a family visit road trip. Will build it up when I get back).
I have a 2023 RockShox Ulti Coil waiting for mounting when I get back. (I have no interest in the X2. I’ve had 2 previous experiences that were sub par). [Yes, the Factory X2 will be for sale]. 
I’ll be putting my 2023 Zeb Ulti (170mm) on it.

My home trails are Shore trails so I think the 170mm is the right ticket. Reducing the reach a bit and raising the bb slightly sound good to me.

I’ll keep ya posted.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

Disgracing the Arrival like this.









Because my TDI with the 1UPs had to be taken to the dealership.


----------



## JKinger (Oct 19, 2021)

WhiteDLite said:


> Disgracing the Arrival like this.


That (“coming soon”) WA1 shuttle guard for the Arrival still wouldn’t have helped that situation 🫣😂


----------



## MulletRider54 (Dec 25, 2021)

WhiteDLite said:


> Disgracing the Arrival like this.
> View attachment 1992951
> 
> 
> ...



Could have towed your GTI with a bungee strapped on the Arrival.


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

JKinger said:


> That (“coming soon”) WA1 shuttle guard for the Arrival still wouldn’t have helped that situation 🫣😂


I am guessing this was just sarcasm, but did you actually hear there was supposed to be a shuttle guard made for these bikes? I feel stupid asking, but gotta know haha


----------



## KylerOnTwoWheels (Feb 21, 2021)

Basketcase889 said:


> I am guessing this was just sarcasm, but did you actually hear there was supposed to be a shuttle guard made for these bikes? I feel stupid asking, but gotta know haha


Also curious, I messed up my ridewrap shuttling already.


----------



## JKinger (Oct 19, 2021)

Basketcase889 said:


> I am guessing this was just sarcasm, but did you actually hear there was supposed to be a shuttle guard made for these bikes? I feel stupid asking, but gotta know haha


I have heard from WA1 that they will have a shuttle guard available soon for the Arrival.

Send them an email.


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

Tyler just sent me this. 









ARRIVAL Shuttle Pad







www.weareonecomposites.com


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

Anyone able to print these and sell a couple? Found it on the Arrival Facebook group, but can’t comment or anything because I don’t have an account.

Just ordered an X01 AXS kit so looking into the plugs






Printables







www.printables.com


----------



## seacoaster (Aug 23, 2020)

Basketcase889 said:


> Anyone able to print these and sell a couple? Found it on the Arrival Facebook group, but can’t comment or anything because I don’t have an account.
> 
> Just ordered an X01 AXS kit so looking into the plugs
> 
> ...


Have you looked at the jag wire ones?


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

seacoaster said:


> Have you looked at the jag wire ones?


Just did now. They're a universal kit, which I'm sure would work. But this kid put a lot of time into designing these 3D printed ones specifically for the Arrival and they look great (especially the ones in the chainstay that aren't just normal round ones)


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

Was just told to try Shapeways for 3d printing... super easy to use. Uploaded the files, selected the colour and material and checked out. They will be printed and shipped this week. $7.50 each.

If anyone has Facebook and sees the post that the fella made sharing his designs and files, could you thank him for me or pass him along to this forum so I can thank him myself? Super cool that people are sharing their designs for free through the community. Especially in this day and age where everyone is out to make a buck.


----------



## seacoaster (Aug 23, 2020)

Basketcase889 said:


> Was just told to try Shapeways for 3d printing... super easy to use. Uploaded the files, selected the colour and material and checked out. They will be printed and shipped this week. $7.50 each.
> 
> If anyone has Facebook and sees the post that the fella made sharing his designs and files, could you thank him for me or pass him along to this forum so I can thank him myself? Super cool that people are sharing their designs for free through the community. Especially in this day and age where everyone is out to make a buck.


I may check that out, agreed on the time and effort to create, its nicer to keep it clean.


----------



## MulletRider54 (Dec 25, 2021)

I've been looking for something like this, nice find and 100x Thank you to the kid that shared the design.


----------



## mtnwill (May 11, 2018)

Basketcase889 said:


> Was just told to try Shapeways for 3d printing... super easy to use. Uploaded the files, selected the colour and material and checked out. They will be printed and shipped this week. $7.50 each.
> 
> If anyone has Facebook and sees the post that the fella made sharing his designs and files, could you thank him for me or pass him along to this forum so I can thank him myself? Super cool that people are sharing their designs for free through the community. Especially in this day and age where everyone is out to make a buck.


I see that you've already ordered them, but if by chance the prints don't work out, let me know and I can mail a set to you. I designed and uploaded them so I have all the settings pretty well dialed for printing them in TPU.


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

mtnwill said:


> I see that you've already ordered them, but if by chance the prints don't work out, let me know and I can mail a set to you. I designed and uploaded them so I have all the settings pretty well dialed for printing them in TPU.


Thanks so much man! People like you are the reason these communities are still so great!

Excited to receive them and try them out. Will let you know if they don't show up as expected.


----------



## KylerOnTwoWheels (Feb 21, 2021)

I'll buy a set if someone is willing to ship to Vernon. Let me know


----------



## MulletRider54 (Dec 25, 2021)

mtnwill said:


> I see that you've already ordered them, but if by chance the prints don't work out, let me know and I can mail a set to you. I designed and uploaded them so I have all the settings pretty well dialed for printing them in TPU.


If you are willing to print these for sale, I'm sure there will be interest. I for one would buy a set.


----------



## seacoaster (Aug 23, 2020)

mtnwill said:


> I see that you've already ordered them, but if by chance the prints don't work out, let me know and I can mail a set to you. I designed and uploaded them so I have all the settings pretty well dialed for printing them in TPU.


PM sent


----------



## Boing (Jan 31, 2021)

WhiteDLite said:


> because of the gap of 4/5 months there it's hard to remember. I'd say the coil definitely hugs the ground.
> I can't remember the X2 well enough.
> 
> 
> ...


I heard from distributors in two different countries and from one shop that had to contact customers and refund deposits.


----------



## angerbot (5 mo ago)

Long shot, but has anyone had time on both an Arrival and a GG Smash? I'm cross shopping a bunch of bikes and these two aren't readily available for test so I'm curious how they compare. On paper they're pretty similar with the Arrival being a little longer and a little lower, and reading reviews it seems like the main difference is the Arrival is a lot firmer. Would love to get thoughts from anyone who's ridden both.


----------



## MulletRider54 (Dec 25, 2021)

Saw a link on IG and it seems WA1 Arrival frame only is now an option.


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

Ya I saw that. Posted now on their site too.

$5,499 CDN for frame and Fox X2

Makes their "rolling chassis options a steal". Don't think they are doing them anymore though. 

"_Frame, Fox Float X2 Rear Shock, Chris King Headset, I9 Hydra/WR1 Union wheelset, and DaPackage.
MSRP - $6425 (8% savings off MSRP total that would be $7099)
*PUSH Upgrade will run $1000CAD_"


----------



## angerbot (5 mo ago)

Basketcase889 said:


> Ya I saw that. Posted now on their site too.
> 
> $5,499 CDN for frame and Fox X2
> 
> ...


I spoke to WAO yesterday just before this went public. PUSH upgrade is now $1100 CAD, and a rolling chassis is frame price + 20% off your chosen wheel and da package combo.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

angerbot said:


> I spoke to WAO yesterday just before this went public. PUSH upgrade is now $1100 CAD, and a rolling chassis is frame price + 20% off your chosen wheel and da package combo.


That’s a fair deal for USD. $4400 + $1640 = $6,040.


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

To the guys who talked about their rear axle coming loose... Mine finally did as well after months of hard riding (not the actual axle itself though). I have rechecked the axle and retorqued it during services, but never looked any further.

When removing my rear wheel yesterday to install my AXS RD and new brake pads, I noticed the keyed axle washer was loose. It is sandwiched to a plate that the hub slots into on the inside of the chainstay that is secured by a 3mm Allen bolt. That little bolt itself had come loose. I took a picture to show you guys since I had missed it before.

Also, my rear brake mount came loose last week when riding Slab City in QC. Lucky I caught it in time before any damage. I did a full bolt check before this trip, so surprised anything came loose. But that week was some of the gnarliest/chunkiest trails (especially Mont Sainte Anne) I had ever ridden, that nearly rattled the teeth from your head. So I don't really blame the bike.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

Basketcase889 said:


> To the guys who talked about their rear axle coming loose... Mine finally did as well after months of hard riding (not the actual axle itself though). I have rechecked the axle and retorqued it during services, but never looked any further.
> 
> When removing my rear wheel yesterday to install my AXS RD and new brake pads, I noticed the keyed axle washer was loose. It is sandwiched to a plate that the hub slots into on the inside of the chainstay that is secured by a 3mm Allen bolt. That little bolt itself had come loose. I took a picture to show you guys since I had missed it before.
> 
> ...


thanks for heads up!


----------



## seacoaster (Aug 23, 2020)

Basketcase889 said:


> To the guys who talked about their rear axle coming loose... Mine finally did as well after months of hard riding (not the actual axle itself though). I have rechecked the axle and retorqued it during services, but never looked any further.
> 
> When removing my rear wheel yesterday to install my AXS RD and new brake pads, I noticed the keyed axle washer was loose. It is sandwiched to a plate that the hub slots into on the inside of the chainstay that is secured by a 3mm Allen bolt. That little bolt itself had come loose. I took a picture to show you guys since I had missed it before.
> 
> ...


Mine did the exact same thing, ruined my hub and cassette in the process......


----------



## angerbot (5 mo ago)

Well, I pulled the trigger on an Arrival sight unseen. I emailed Tyler to ask about frame pricing last week (before it was officially announced) and he asked if I'd like one of the handful of completes they were making this month as 2022.5s. Naturally I talked the wife into going to for it earlier than anticipated and then drove out to Kamloops to pick the bike up!

A few small differences between mine and the old spec, it came with GX AXS and somewhat inexplicably (but very happily) instead of Vittorias it was running an Assegai/DHR II tire combo. I also ordered with a Push Elevensix but that won't be in until mid-September so WAO gave me the bike with the X2 and will send me a return label for it when my coil comes in. Stellar customer service all around, and it was very cool to be able to go pick it up at the factory.

Had it out for my first real ride in anger today and hot dam. Fast everywhere, even with a pretty bad job tuning the fork by me. Getting a lot of feedback through the hands so I suspect I need to back off the compression damping or pressure a bit. Already smashing lots of PRs up and down though. Compared to my Kona Process and it's bouncy pedaling it feels like I've got an e-bike on the flats/rolling terrain.


----------



## JKinger (Oct 19, 2021)

Opened the box yesterday morning and got to it.

2023 Zeb Ulti 170mm
2023 Super Deluxe Ulti Coil (hasn’t arrived yet)
We Are One Unions (King / i9 Hydra)
5 Dev Cranks 165mm
Shimano XTR Cassette
Shimano XTR chain
North Shore Billet Chainring (Hyperglide2)
North Shore Billet Daemon pedals
SRAM GX AXS Derailleur
SRAM AXS Dropper 170mm
Shimano XT brakes
SRAM HS2 rotors 200 / 180
OneUp bar 35mm rise
i9 Stem 32 reach
PNW Loam grips
Specialized Tires (Butcher T9 Grid Trail / Eliminator T7 T9 Grid Gravity)
CushCore Pros
SDG Belair v3









































Still to do:

Needed a longer rear brake hose for the Shimano XTs
2023 RockShox Super Deluxe Ulti Coil (arrives next week)


----------



## KylerOnTwoWheels (Feb 21, 2021)

Nice setup


----------



## JKinger (Oct 19, 2021)

KylerOnTwoWheels said:


> Nice setup


Thanks… I’m really happy with it so far.
Now, come on Canada Post🤞
ha

I’ve tried to use local manufactured (North American Made) components.
(North Shore Billet pedals / chain ring, 5 Dev cranks, i9 Stem and Rear Hub, Chris King headset, BB & front hub & Cascade for the bash guide)
OneUp has their products manufactured over seas, but it’s just up the road.


----------



## KylerOnTwoWheels (Feb 21, 2021)

I like the mismatch, Shimano cassette-Sram derailler, Shimano brakes-Sram rotors.


----------



## Notthatbryan (Aug 7, 2021)

I'm very most likely picking one of these up at the end of the year. I'm basically looking for a longer travel trail bike. Is there anything that has tuned up from those of you who have been running them since release?


----------



## KylerOnTwoWheels (Feb 21, 2021)

Notthatbryan said:


> I'm very most likely picking one of these up at the end of the year. I'm basically looking for a longer travel trail bike. Is there anything that has tuned up from those of you who have been running them since release?


600km on mine so far.

One of the trunnion bolts snapped during some maintenance and recently found the 3mm set screw on the dropout was loose. Rear axle came loose once as well.

Recently developed a creek when climbing but should be an easy fix.

Build quality is much better than the SB150 I came off.


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

Anyone know the stock tune or tune ID of the Fox X2 that ships with the Arrival?


----------



## crmellin2020 (Jan 1, 2021)

robnow said:


> First ride out today and I’m sure I’m going to like this relationship.
> 
> 6’2”, Sz3 with 45mm stem, 35mm bars. I wouldn’t want it any smaller and the front end is pretty low. Currently I’m at 30mm spacers under the stem, 160 fork. Pretty sure I’ll switch out for a 170 38, Ohlins maybe, that will get the front end up a bit so I’m not running so many spacers.
> 
> ...


Hi Just checking in on this...I'm 6'2" as well, short inseam average size arms. Did you go with a 170mm 38? Not too slack?


----------



## robnow (Apr 12, 2010)

crmellin2020 said:


> Hi Just checking in on this...I'm 6'2" as well, short inseam average size arms. Did you go with a 170mm 38? Not too slack?


I haven't switched it out yet but I'm not worried about the 170 making it too slack.


----------



## JKinger (Oct 19, 2021)

Build complete.
Can’t wait to try this 2023 RockShox SDU coil out.

2023 170mm Zeb Ultimate
32mm i9 stem
35mm rise OneUp bars

I might swap stem spacers around if stack height is a bit too high.


----------



## fire_lantern (Jan 9, 2012)

Quick question for everyone. I'm running a Shimano XT drivetrain with a 30t ring up front. The chain runs super close to the chainstay and I'm getting a lot of chainslap in the bottom rings, esp. the 11t. Chain length is correct, but just wondering if anyone else has had this issue with a 30t and I need to go to 32...something I'd prefer to avoid with the steep climbs in my area. Or swap to VHS tape to quiet things down?


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

Does anyone know the time frame for availability of the 170mm links? And what shock you need to run it at 170mm?


----------



## JKinger (Oct 19, 2021)

fire_lantern said:


> Quick question for everyone. I'm running a Shimano XT drivetrain with a 30t ring up front. The chain runs super close to the chainstay and I'm getting a lot of chainslap in the bottom rings, esp. the 11t. Chain length is correct, but just wondering if anyone else has had this issue with a 30t and I need to go to 32...something I'd prefer to avoid with the steep climbs in my area. Or swap to VHS tape to quiet things down?


I run a 30T and yes, the chain is right on top of the stock rubber guard along the stay. 
I have the GX AXS derailleur, so technically the clutch is looser than the typical Shimano clutch. 
(Adjustable clutch is a great feature in a derailleur!! I miss that 

It is what it is.
I agree with the priority to keep the 30t ring. 
Do what you got to do I guess.

For me, that i9 Hydra is so loud it drowns out everything else


----------



## fire_lantern (Jan 9, 2012)

JKinger said:


> I run a 30T and yes, the chain is right on top of the stock rubber guard along the stay.
> I have the GX AXS derailleur, so technically the clutch is looser than the typical Shimano clutch.
> (Adjustable clutch is a great feature in a derailleur!! I miss that
> 
> ...


Nice to know I'm not alone  Yeah, I'd really prefer not to go to 32, so I'll probably just ignore it and not worry about it. The VHS tape works incredibly well, but probably too tall given that I'm already right against the chainstay. Thanks!


----------



## AaronJobe (Sep 20, 2009)

rpearce1475 said:


> Does anyone know the time frame for availability of the 170mm links? And what shock you need to run it at 170mm?


WR1 told me that the links would drop around fall.


----------



## KylerOnTwoWheels (Feb 21, 2021)

205x65 is what I heard for the 170 link


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

Yep I emailed them and Tyler got back to me with the above information. He wouldn't give an expected availability date for their new "twisted" rim shapes but I did notice they are using those rims on the bikes in the latest Pinkbike Field test so can't be too much longer....


----------



## gubbinalia (May 11, 2020)

AaronJobe said:


> WR1 told me that the links would drop around fall.


Yep I had been told end of the year to order aftermarket 130 or 170-ish links, and potentially sometime in 2023 for ordering frames/completes that came stock with the links. Thanks to Tyler's ingenuity, I managed to get my hands on a frameset with a set of the preproduction 130mm links. Hopefully getting that built up in the next week and can report back. I think more folks are interested in the long-travel option than the short travel, but for my riding a burly 130/150 setup with an overbuilt frame is perfect.



rpearce1475 said:


> Yep I emailed them and Tyler got back to me with the above information. He wouldn't give an expected availability date for their new "twisted" rim shapes but I did notice they are using those rims on the bikes in the latest Pinkbike Field test so can't be too much longer....


Josh @ WAO said October to order the TBR rims. Supposedly 28, 30, and 33mm options. The 28mm is supposed to come in around the weight of the current Union.


----------



## Rope (Jul 5, 2004)

Has anyone ridden their WAO with a Fox 36 & 38 back to back? Any downside with extra weight on the front?


----------



## dreys (Jan 21, 2014)

Rope said:


> Has anyone ridden their WAO with a Fox 36 & 38 back to back? Any downside with extra weight on the front?


Good reading:








Fox 36 vs. 38 | Which is right for you?


For years, the 36 was the burliest single crown fork Fox offered, BUT enduro. Fox’s solution to this is the 38. The Fox 38 is noticeably more stiff than the Fox 36 both on paper and on the trail. But don't totally disregard that 36 yet. In this video we talk about both forks and help you decide...




thelostco.com


----------



## Rope (Jul 5, 2004)

dreys said:


> Good reading:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, but it may be to much for that bike. Trying to get real world views.


----------



## Forbin08 (Aug 25, 2021)

What's the verdict on running a 170 up front on the stock link? I just won a 38 (so lucky) and am trying to decide if I put it on now, or wait untill the 170 link is available

Also agonizing over what shock to run with the 170 link, running the push currently, considering an ext though


----------



## JKinger (Oct 19, 2021)

Forbin08 said:


> What's the verdict on running a 170 up front on the stock link? I just won a 38 (so lucky) and am trying to decide if I put it on now, or wait untill the 170 link is available
> 
> Also agonizing over what shock to run with the 170 link, running the push currently, considering an ext though


I've recently ridden Whistler and a big lap on Woodlot today.
I am absolutely happy with a 170 fork. For North Shore / Sea to Sky... it's the right choice for me. (2023 Zeb with the Charger 3 and new Debonair / Butter Cups). Loving it!

By the way (anyone who cares) the new 2023 Super Deluxe Coil Ultimate is really good. I've played with the hydraulic bottom out and I'm super impressed!
I'm coming off a Dreadnought with a Push. RockShox has done good with this update.


----------



## Forbin08 (Aug 25, 2021)

I'm in the s2s as well and thought it would be helpful to have the extra 10mm, plus less swapping stuff around with the other link.. will give it a go



JKinger said:


> I've recently ridden Whistler and a big lap on Woodlot today.
> I am absolutely happy with a 170 fork. For North Shore / Sea to Sky... it's the right choice for me. (2023 Zeb with the Charger 3 and new Debonair / Butter Cups). Loving it!
> 
> By the way (anyone who cares) the new 2023 Super Deluxe Coil Ultimate is really good. I've played with the hydraulic bottom out and I'm super impressed!
> I'm coming off a Dreadnought with a Push. RockShox has done good with this update.


----------



## KylerOnTwoWheels (Feb 21, 2021)

You could always put a 160 air spring in the F38. That's what I'm running right now.

Once the 170 link arrives, I'll put the 170 air spring back in. 

While we are on about the 170 link, does anyone know if the 185x55 Push 11-6 can be converted to 205x65 to run with the 170 link?


----------



## MulletRider54 (Dec 25, 2021)

Emailed Push about whether a conversion is possible with the 11-6 to take advantage of the 170mm link, this was their response:

"We have not done any testing with the new WR1 Arrival link, so we can't guarantee compatibility quite yet. However, this will very likely come in the future"

Stay tuned I guess? I'm in the same boat and keenly interested.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

MulletRider54 said:


> Emailed Push about whether a conversion is possible with the 11-6 to take advantage of the 170mm link, this was their response:
> 
> "We have not done any testing with the new WR1 Arrival link, so we can't guarantee compatibility quite yet. However, this will very likely come in the future"
> 
> Stay tuned I guess? I'm in the same boat and keenly interested.


For the price to convert I’d probably just buy another coil. We shall see though.


----------



## KylerOnTwoWheels (Feb 21, 2021)

I'm thinking I might run the 170 setup with the push and the F38, Then get a new air shock and a lighter fork for 150 or maybe 130 duties.

My arrival right now is about 35lbs, I would like to take a few pounds off for long pedaling days.


----------



## AaronJobe (Sep 20, 2009)

Very interesting results with the shockwiz. I am around 190lbs with gear and it has had me setup with a range of 250-290 psi depending on the riding style selection.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

AaronJobe said:


> Very interesting results with the shockwiz. I am around 190lbs with gear and it has had me setup with a range of 250-290 psi depending on the riding style selection.


how about on the fork?


----------



## memphis_5181 (4 mo ago)

Call me at 250-828-9599 Ext. 212 if you are interested in a 2023 complete Arrival! Today is the day, keep your eyes peeled👀

- Memphis


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

memphis_5181 said:


> Call me at 250-828-9599 Ext. 212 if you are interested in a 2023 complete Arrival! Today is the day, keep your eyes peeled👀
> 
> - Memphis


This isn't where dealers post FS ads, there's an actual spot for that on the website.
Post it here: Full Suspension Bike


----------



## memphis_5181 (4 mo ago)

WhiteDLite said:


> This isn't where dealers post FS ads, there's an actual spot for that on the website.
> Post it here: Full Suspension Bike


Sorry I should have introduced myself. I am Memphis and I work for We Are One! I thought I would give you guys a heads up if anyone is looking to purchase a 2023 model that is having a hard time sourcing within their region. 

Cheers,


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

memphis_5181 said:


> Sorry I should have introduced myself. I am Memphis and I work for We Are One! I thought I would give you guys a heads up if anyone is looking to purchase a 2023 model that is having a hard time sourcing within their region.
> 
> Cheers,


You guys are giving a great deal compared to when first released, full AXS X01 with AXS Reverb and Hydra for only $9283.
I paid 9k for X01 mechanical, GX cassette, and regular ol SDG seatpost.

The market has gotten colder. Good deal on a solid bike.

When can links and new wheels be purchased separately?


----------



## gubbinalia (May 11, 2020)

memphis_5181 said:


> Sorry I should have introduced myself. I am Memphis and I work for We Are One! I thought I would give you guys a heads up if anyone is looking to purchase a 2023 model that is having a hard time sourcing within their region.
> 
> Cheers,


Thanks for dropping by Memphis! Think I spoke to you on the phone when I was getting my order sorted over the summer. Big shoutout to Tyler as well for his help.

Loving my current Arrival setup (130/140), stoked to see the 170mm option released widely. The avocado color is rad.

Are the Convergence/TBR rims coming out soon?


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

gubbinalia said:


> Thanks for dropping by Memphis! Think I spoke to you on the phone when I was getting my order sorted over the summer. Big shoutout to Tyler as well for his help.
> 
> Loving my current Arrival setup (130/140), stoked to see the 170mm option released widely. The avocado color is rad.
> 
> Are the Convergence/TBR rims coming out soon?


Hold up, I want the 130 link since I've already got a Pike Ultimate 140...

I've spoke with Tyler several times, great guy. 
Memphis nice to have you, good for when we have tech questions.


----------



## memphis_5181 (4 mo ago)

WhiteDLite said:


> You guys are giving a great deal compared to when first released, full AXS X01 with AXS Reverb and Hydra for only $9283.
> I paid 9k for X01 mechanical, GX cassette, and regular ol SDG seatpost.
> 
> The market has gotten colder. Good deal on a solid bike.
> ...


Hoping to have the link kits available in the next month or so. The rims are a bit tougher to estimate as we are still getting the tooling up to capacity in order to support the DTC sales and Arrival builds! Email me at [email protected] and I can get you on the waiting list for the links! 

Cheers,


----------



## memphis_5181 (4 mo ago)

gubbinalia said:


> Thanks for dropping by Memphis! Think I spoke to you on the phone when I was getting my order sorted over the summer. Big shoutout to Tyler as well for his help.
> 
> Loving my current Arrival setup (130/140), stoked to see the 170mm option released widely. The avocado color is rad.
> 
> Are the Convergence/TBR rims coming out soon?


Awesome stuff! Above this message I sent a reply about the Convergence ETA. I want them as much as you ahha! 

Best,
Memphis


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

memphis_5181 said:


> Hoping to have the link kits available in the next month or so. The rims are a bit tougher to estimate as we are still getting the tooling up to capacity in order to support the DTC sales and Arrival builds! Email me at [email protected] and I can get you on the waiting list for the links!
> 
> Cheers,


Are the bottom links the same amongst all travel? 

Also do we know pricing yet?


----------



## memphis_5181 (4 mo ago)

WhiteDLite said:


> Are the bottom links the same amongst all travel?
> 
> Also do we know pricing yet?


Bottom and top links are different for the 170mm platform. Pricing is still in conversation over here, hopefully will have a verdict soon though!


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

memphis_5181 said:


> Bottom and top links are different for the 170mm platform. Pricing is still in conversation over here, hopefully will have a verdict soon though!


@memphis_5181 you’ve opened the question flood gates!

Any feedback on 170mm ride characteristics, when compared to the 150mm?


----------



## gubbinalia (May 11, 2020)

WhiteDLite said:


> Hold up, I want the 130 link since I've already got a Pike Ultimate 140...
> 
> I've spoke with Tyler several times, great guy.
> Memphis nice to have you, good for when we have tech questions.


It's a great setup! Definitely a burly frame for such a short travel bike, but I have mine dressed up decently light in terms of tire/rim selection to keep things manageable along with the (arguably overbuilt for the purpose) frame. Having rode the 152mm setup as well, though, I would say that the short-travel setup makes an already progressive and lively bike verrry zippy.... whether that's your cup o' tea or not!

I could almost justify owning two different frames set up 'long' and 'short' travel (170 and 130) but then it would probably make more sense to just get the 152 and split the difference 



memphis_5181 said:


> Awesome stuff! Above this message I sent a reply about the Convergence ETA. I want them as much as you ahha!


Thanks for the reply! I'll keep an ear out. Love the idea of the 28mm Convergence (assuming that's still happening?) -- I'm on the Factions now on my Arrival and my Chromag -- nice to have a narrower width but I'd take a lower profile/rim depth if possible, which sounds like a major design intent of the Convergence line.


----------



## kneedropper (Feb 27, 2007)

gubbinalia said:


> It's a great setup! Definitely a burly frame for such a short travel bike, but I have mine dressed up decently light in terms of tire/rim selection to keep things manageable along with the (arguably overbuilt for the purpose) frame. Having rode the 152mm setup as well, though, I would say that the short-travel setup makes an already progressive and lively bike verrry zippy.... whether that's your cup o' tea or not!
> 
> I could almost justify owning two different frames set up 'long' and 'short' travel (170 and 130) but then it would probably make more sense to just get the 152 and split the difference


Sounds like you’re my guy to ask. I’ve been eyeing the Arrival since day one, like everyone else haha. But what had me hesitant was first off the price but also the burly nature of the bike and it’s travel. Hearing of the upcoming release of the 130 links (which it sounds like you already have) and slight price reduction has me about ready to buy. That coupled with real word reviews stating it’s a lively bike even at 152.

My local terrain would be best suited for the zippy nature you described of the 130 setup. Having the option to swap up to the 152 for when traveling to steeper tracks (Pisgah for example) would be icing. I’m on an Evil Following currently for reference. Which I do love and fits my style/terrain well. Clearly no Arrival demo options so reaching for interwebs feedback.


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

Reading about the 152 sag and kinematics (The We Are One Arrival Is a Mid-Travel Bike With a Case of Big Bike Syndrome) I'm wondering how the 130mm will behave compared to the likes of a Switchblade. I had the Ripley V4 and it was overwhelmed on descents, and I'm looking for more than a 429 Trail. I felt a large Ripmo was 'on the bike' instead of in it; I don't need a super steep STA. My 2021 Stumpjumper (not Evo) S4 fits perfectly for my 5'10"/32 inseam, but as a DW Link addict I'm shopping for a better climbing bike. The aforementioned Arrival suspension leads me to believe the 130 version is more about ascents than descents. From the above article: "We Are One says that the Arrival works best at 22% sag rather than most bikes’ usual 30-35%..."

If the 150 is a "shorter travel bike pretending to be a big bike" what will the 130 be like?


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

westin said:


> Reading about the 152 sag and kinematics (The We Are One Arrival Is a Mid-Travel Bike With a Case of Big Bike Syndrome) I'm wondering how the 130mm will behave compared to the likes of a Switchblade. I had the Ripley V4 and it was overwhelmed on descents, and I'm looking for more than a 429 Trail. I felt a large Ripmo was 'on the bike' instead of in it; I don't need a super steep STA. My 2021 Stumpjumper (not Evo) S4 fits perfectly for my 5'10"/32 inseam, but as a DW Link addict I'm shopping for a better climbing bike. The aforementioned Arrival suspension leads me to believe the 130 version is more about ascents than descents. From the above article: "We Are One says that the Arrival works best at 22% sag rather than most bikes’ usual 30-35%..."
> 
> If the 150 is a "shorter travel bike pretending to be a big bike" what will the 130 be like?


Nothing wrong with a 150 rear enduro. The most winningest enduro bike is a 150 rear. Remember magazines use headlines to grab attention. 150 is efficient on pedals and plentiful on descents. It’s not a bruiser, that’s what the 170 rear is for.


----------



## JKinger (Oct 19, 2021)

I’m coming off of a Norco Shore with 190mm rear travel and very recently a Forbidden Dreadnought with a Push 11-6.
I didn’t like the Shore (funnily enough, on The Shore / North Vancouver Trails).
It was ok as a bike park bike.
The Dreadnought was a great bike but really zapped my energy on the climbs. ( Mullet didn’t help).
The Arrival feels like a Goldie locks bike. I’m loving every minute of it.
(I went immediately for the new 2023 RS Ulti Coil though).
As a 220lbs rider, the coil is amazing. To me, the kinematics of this bike suit it.
Also jumped on the list for the 170mm link kit.


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

gubbinalia said:


> I would say that the short-travel setup makes an already progressive and lively bike verrry zippy.... whether that's your cup o' tea or not!


Too progressive and not supple in 130? In your guesstimate where would the verrry zippy 130 work best and where would the linkage be a detriment based on the Arrival's kinematics?


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

westin said:


> Too progressive and not supple in 130? In your guesstimate where would the verrry zippy 130 work best and where would the linkage be a detriment based on the Arrival's kinematics?


The few lightweight owners around 160 pounds are unable to get full travel with the X2. And some heavier owners are swapping out the X2 for a coil or other to get full travel.


----------



## kneedropper (Feb 27, 2007)

westin said:


> The few lightweight owners around 160 pounds are unable to get full travel with the X2. And some heavier owners are swapping out the X2 for a coil or other to get full travel.


Being at 150-155lbs all kitted up you have my attention…


----------



## JKinger (Oct 19, 2021)

westin said:


> The few lightweight owners around 160 pounds are unable to get full travel with the X2. And some heavier owners are swapping out the X2 for a coil or other to get full travel.


230lbs kitted up / water rider here.
The issue I saw was that setting the 22% sag and getting the performance I was looking for was not easy. The X2 pressure is high and the ride feels more harsh than I’d like. (Even playing with volume reducers). Getting full travel was not a problem really. It’s the supple and mid travel that was not ideal for me.
Going with a coil has me a lot more happy with sag, off the top, mid and end of stroke performance. 
The new Hydraulic bottom out on the RS coil is a big part of that.


----------



## memphis_5181 (4 mo ago)

NS-NV said:


> @memphis_5181 you’ve opened the question flood gates!
> 
> Any feedback on 170mm ride characteristics, when compared to the 150mm?


I haven't ridden the 170 personally, but based on what I am gathering from people that have is the following; It climbs very similar to the 152, having no major drawbacks. It absolutely hammers the descents, I was talking to our EWS team as they go to local bike parks during their trips and said it feels bottomless and that they are doing "DH bike stunts" like its nothing. The leverage ratio is a little bit toned down compared to the 152 so it can support the bigger riders to a further extent, not requiring as much air pressure/ spring weight as the 152. 

Other than those key features, it does what an enduro bike does. Climbs well to get you to the top without panting like a dog and supports you while you bomb descents shaving multiple seconds off your time. 

Cheers,


----------



## shakazulu12 (Jul 14, 2015)

NS-NV said:


> @memphis_5181 you’ve opened the question flood gates!
> 
> Any feedback on 170mm ride characteristics, when compared to the 150mm?



Hot off the presses NSMB We Are One Arrival 170 initial review


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

A few 2022 152 frames in US new in box with cheap shipping. Only changes to 2023 is linkage that saves 50 grams, but if I'm putting 130 link on it's moot. Or am I missing something else?


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

shakazulu12 said:


> Hot off the presses NSMB We Are One Arrival 170 initial review


It's as if lightweight riders are being talked out of the 130 or 152. At least I am.

From your NSMB test: The first question everyone seems to want answered is: does the 170 ride differently than the 152 or is it just the same bike with more travel? The answer is a resounding yes. The 152, with seemingly high anti-squat values and a recommended sag of only 20% is not the most forgiving machine on the market considering its generous rear travel. It climbs incredibly well and, under the right pilot, it can go downhill at an alarming rate, but it's not best suited to the most challenging technical terrain or your average EWS course. The 170 on the other hand is designed to sag at 30% and has a much more plush, stable and forgiving ride.


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

JKinger said:


> 230lbs kitted up / water rider here.
> The issue I saw was that setting the 22% sag and getting the performance I was looking for was not easy. The X2 pressure is high and the ride feels more harsh than I’d like. (Even playing with volume reducers). Getting full travel was not a problem really. It’s the supple and mid travel that was not ideal for me.
> Going with a coil has me a lot more happy with sag, off the top, mid and end of stroke performance.
> The new Hydraulic bottom out on the RS coil is a big part of that.


Wondering if the RockShox Super Deluxe Ultimate would be better for lighter riders.
I've asked if the frame will come with the option as found on the SP1 152 build. If only X2 then it's a dealbreaker. Not interested in selling a "new bike takeoff" Fox.


----------



## JKinger (Oct 19, 2021)

westin said:


> Wondering if the RockShox Super Deluxe Ultimate would be better for lighter riders.
> I've asked if the frame will come with the option as found on the SP1 152 build. If only X2 then it's a dealbreaker. Not interested in selling a "new bike takeoff" Fox.


Maybe? 
All I know is that the hydraulic bottom out on the new MY23 Ulti shocks (coil in my experience and air in my buddies experience) is a game changer.

Lighter people should have no trouble with sag at 22% but then does the shock allow them to get to full travel?

For me, I’m playing with a lighter spring to see if I can stay around the 25/28% sag but leverage (crank) that HBO to keep me supported in the last quarter of the stroke. 
Right now I run a 600lbs spring and am somewhere under 25% sag. 
The bike feels amazing on the coil. 
Some big hits and bad cases feel not so harsh but the bike is still really poppy and responsive.

This bike is as advertised.


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

JKinger said:


> Maybe?
> All I know is that the hydraulic bottom out on the new MY23 Ulti shocks (coil in my experience and air in my buddies experience) is a game changer.
> 
> Lighter people should have no trouble with sag at 22% but then does the shock allow them to get to full travel?
> ...


I think my only hesitation is the short ETT for a large Arrival. It's the same as my past medium frame Offering V1, and I sold it because I preferred the ETT of the large Offering. I'm only 5'10" with 32" pant inseam. 
Don't want a repeat of all that with the Arrival no matter how handsome a frame or cool the company. Of course no demos or product to see locally.


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

gubbinalia said:


> Thanks for dropping by Memphis! Think I spoke to you on the phone when I was getting my order sorted over the summer. Big shoutout to Tyler as well for his help.
> 
> Loving my current Arrival setup (130/140), stoked to see the 170mm option released widely. The avocado color is rad.
> 
> Are the Convergence/TBR rims coming out soon?


How would you objectively compare your 130 Arrival with your modded 130 Stumpy?
Build, climbing, descending, weight.


----------



## gubbinalia (May 11, 2020)

kneedropper said:


> Sounds like you’re my guy to ask. I’ve been eyeing the Arrival since day one, like everyone else haha. But what had me hesitant was first off the price but also the burly nature of the bike and it’s travel. Hearing of the upcoming release of the 130 links (which it sounds like you already have) and slight price reduction has me about ready to buy. That coupled with real word reviews stating it’s a lively bike even at 152.
> 
> My local terrain would be best suited for the zippy nature you described of the 130 setup. Having the option to swap up to the 152 for when traveling to steeper tracks (Pisgah for example) would be icing. I’m on an Evil Following currently for reference. Which I do love and fits my style/terrain well. Clearly no Arrival demo options so reaching for interwebs feedback.


Definitely, it's a remarkably well-thought-out frame and the whole chassis just feels refined and, dare I say it, dialed!

Riding the 152mm version (one of my old coworkers ordered an SP1 the day they released it in 2021 and received it in the spring) I was mostly taken with how little it gave up on punchy climbs and out-of-the-saddle efforts (uphill and pedaly downhills). A lot of modern all-mountain/enduro bikes have good anti-squat numbers and steep seat angles -- easy to spin up the hill -- but lack that energetic pedaling feel under harder efforts.

The 130mm doesn't gain a ton of efficiency in that regard, as far as I can tell (the 150mm already being so good), but the BB feels like it's a bit higher on the 130 (I haven't actually seen the numbers, but that's my sense), which fits with the confident tech-climbing character. On descents I was worried that I would get some of that "geometry writing checks that the travel numbers can't cash" which some of the modern short/mid-travel trail bikes struggle with. But so far that balance between the stable geo at speed and juuust enough travel is working out well for me (though, note I'm not a fast or aggressive rider; pretty average skills and prefer slower-speed tech trails -- e.g. Farlow or Pilot instead of, say, Avery Creek or Black Mtn., to give some WNC examples) 

I'm running the DB Kitsuma air in a 185x50mm in the rear (130mm) with a Helm MkII up front (140mm) and haven't had any significant bottoming events; the bike is pretty controlled through bigger hits and unwilling to give up that last 20-30% of travel without a fight.

I don't think you'd necessarily even need to swap to the 152mm linkage and longer-stroke shock for Pisgah trails, though you could consider going to a coil at 55mm stroke to give you an extra 10mm, maybe? My setup for bigger winch-and-plummet days next summer might involve moving to a 150mmm fork (mostly to get the front end higher) but I haven't seen the need for the extra rear travel; it's such a stable bike as-is and tracks so well on complex lines. You could consider the 170mm linkage to go for a REALLY bike bike, but that would be a significant swap from the 130 -- maybe too big a jump.

As far as Following/Arrival comparisons: I've only spent a little bit of time on the v3 Following, but my sense is that the Arrival jumps up pretty significantly in category, even if it only gains 10mm on both ends. The Arrival has geo to match DH bikes that I rode 10-12 years ago and likes to point down the hill as if it were a racier, enduro-focused bike -- short travel be damned!  Which is all to say that it could be a great move from the Arrival, but probably not a 1:1 replacement by any means.


----------



## gubbinalia (May 11, 2020)

westin said:


> Too progressive and not supple in 130? In your guesstimate where would the verrry zippy 130 work best and where would the linkage be a detriment based on the Arrival's kinematics?


Oh no, it's got suppleness to spare! Very damped and stable feel for a shorter-travel bike. I have to give some credit to Cane Creek for the design of the Kitsuma shock (phenomenal air spring design) but that's also the Arrival's frame shining through, no matter how you have the links set up. 

Where the 130mm works best: situations calling a more stable, "charge-y" bike that wants to go straight, but that also have rolling sections with out of the saddle pedaling. Tech trails where carrying momentum is more important than soaking up big hits.

Where the short-shocking is a detriment: continual steep descending with bigger compressions. Steeps or chutes where a higher front end with a longer fork would help confidence. Tech trails where there's lots of panic-braking and no pedaling.

Not sure I can really isolate the kinematics in particular from the rest of the bike's characteristics. But for sure the 130mm setup works really well on the sort of terrain, and at the sort of speeds, that I ride.



westin said:


> How would you objectively compare your 130 Arrival with your modded 130 Stumpy?
> Build, climbing, descending, weight.


Hmm, I only owned a 130mm Stumpy for about a month (sold it to pay for grad school tuition) so I didn't ever get a great feel for that bike. Much like the general consensus holds, that Stumpy was sort of a long-travel XC bike with the flex stays and whatnot -- it was an OK descender but not that damp or stable on complex lines (which is exactly where the Arrival shines). I think the 130 Arrival actually feels closer to a Stumpy Evo in most respects other than a much firmer pedaling platform under hard efforts.

The flex-stay Stumpy I had was also built up around 27lbs (Mara IL/Pike, Faction rims on i9s, Nobby Nic/Rock Razor w/Cushcore XC inserts), which pointed it harder into the short-travel-ripper category. Meanwhile the Arrival I have built up in light-ish "trail" trim right now, but it's still a bit over 30lbs (Kitsuma Air/Helm II, Factions on i9s, Magic Mary/Nobby Nic combo with Cushcore Pro), which for my use makes it an "all-mountain bike," if we even still use that term, despite the shorter travel.


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

Looking for input on geometry and cockpit feel.
The effective toptube is very short for a Sz2/large. Low stack, short headtube, steep STA, slack HTA and a ETT identical to my 2019 Evil Offering medium of 610mm. That's short based on static numbers only. I'm 5'10" with 32" pant inseam, and all my bikes have a more stretched out seated position.
Noticing almost all Arrivals have about 20mm of spacers and a 25-40mm riser.
Does the frame geometry ride "on top of the bike" with post fully extended for slower and/or steep climbing with proper sub-25% sag?


----------



## JKinger (Oct 19, 2021)

westin said:


> Looking for input on geometry and cockpit feel.
> The effective toptube is very short for a Sz2/large. Low stack, short headtube, steep STA, slack HTA and a ETT identical to my 2019 Evil Offering medium of 610mm. That's short based on static numbers only. I'm 5'10" with 32" pant inseam, and all my bikes have a more stretched out seated position.
> Noticing almost all Arrivals have about 20mm of spacers and a 25-40mm riser.
> Does the frame geometry ride "on top of the bike" with post fully extended for slower and/or steep climbing with proper sub-25% sag?


You kinda hit all the points. If the ETT is the same as your previous Offering, then you can only do things like put your seat back in the rails, try a angle set, put a fork in with a longer steer tube for higher stack (although it will reduce reach).
The bike is the best thing I’ve ridden hands down.

If you are moved by a brand that hand builds their products in NA and sources as much as possible from other companies who do the same, there isn’t really another choice.
I’m 5”10 with. 30” inseam and fairly long torso - This is the bike.

I’m even leaning toward selling the Kenevo SL because I’m grabbing this bike instead.


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

JKinger said:


> You kinda hit all the points. If the ETT is the same as your previous Offering, then you can only do things like put your seat back in the rails, try a angle set, put a fork in with a longer steer tube for higher stack (although it will reduce reach).
> The bike is the best thing I’ve ridden hands down.
> 
> If you are moved by a brand that hand builds their products in NA and sources as much as possible from other companies who do the same, there isn’t really another choice.
> ...


What was your bike before the Arrival? What stem and bar and fork do you run?


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

westin said:


> What was your bike before the Arrival? What stem and bar and fork do you run?


The Arrival is the bike, I run 45mm stem, 35mm rise bars, 155mm cranks, 170mm AXS dropper. 

SZ2, and I’m 5’10” - 5’11” depending on who’s measuring. around 31 inseam I believe. I’m gonna ask my wife to measure now.. I wear 32/32 pants if that matters. Around 185lbs ready to ride. 

The 155mm cranks did take me a bit to find where I like the bike set up, but now.. _chef’s kiss_

The bikes consistently in Top 10 in U21 and has quite a few podiums now even. This bike is a boutique bike with a heck of a story and proving itself. Support Local people paying livable wages.


----------



## JKinger (Oct 19, 2021)

westin said:


> What was your bike before the Arrival? What stem and bar and fork do you run?


Medium Dreadnought. 50mm OneUp Stem. 35mm Rise OneUp Bar. 45mm spacer stack under Stem. ZEB 170mm Fork.
(Felt pretty good but a bit short. The large was too big)

On the Arrival I went with a 32mm i9 Stem and 55mm spacer stack. Same bar. New 2023 170mm Zeb.


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

JKinger said:


> Medium Dreadnought. 50mm OneUp Stem. 35mm Rise OneUp Bar. 45mm spacer stack under Stem. ZEB 170mm Fork.
> (Felt pretty good but a bit short. The large was too big)


BB height, stack and headtube near identical, but your medium Dreadnought has much longer effective toptube compared to large Arrival: Geometry Geeks
Wow, the large Dreadlought is a gigantic jump in size.


----------



## JKinger (Oct 19, 2021)

westin said:


> BB height, stack and headtube near identical, but your medium Dreadnought has much longer effective toptube comparted to large Arrival: Geometry Geeks
> Wow, the large Dreadlought is a gigantic jump in size.


[Dreadnought] I didn’t like the where the seated position put me (even with the seat rails pushed fwd).
The 29er setup was better and obviously than the Ziggy (mullet) link.

[Arrival] Sweet spot with neutral seat position. I’m think the slight tweak with longer stack, longer fork, shorter stem and coil (allowing for a bit more sag) have me left me in a Goldie Locks situation.


----------



## AaronJobe (Sep 20, 2009)

Really hating this X2. I have removed the volume reducer, added it back, ShockWiz every damn setting possible and it just doesn’t feel great. I guess I am looking for a well rounded tune from it and I just can’t seem to find that magical setting.


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

AaronJobe said:


> Really hating this X2. I have removed the volume reducer, added it back, ShockWiz every damn setting possible and it just doesn’t feel great. I guess I am looking for a well rounded tune from it and I just can’t seem to find that magical setting.


So many reports like yours. I passed on a X2 Arrival because of the short effective toptube (purely subjective) and the X2 reviews. The new RS Ultimate air on the SP1 152 build would be so much better.


----------



## mtnwill (May 11, 2018)

AaronJobe said:


> Really hating this X2. I have removed the volume reducer, added it back, ShockWiz every damn setting possible and it just doesn’t feel great. I guess I am looking for a well rounded tune from it and I just can’t seem to find that magical setting.


My X2 blew oil everywhere a few weeks ago, so I replaced it with a 2023 rockshox coil rc2t with adjustable hydraulic bottom out and a sprindex. It feels a lot better than the x2 did on the descent. I haven’t noticed much difference in climbing. I’m about 165lbs with riding gear for reference. When the x2 finally comes back fox Canada (if ever. It’s been over 2.5 weeks now..), it’s going in the parts bin.


----------



## JKinger (Oct 19, 2021)

mtnwill said:


> My X2 blew oil everywhere a few weeks ago, so I replaced it with a 2023 rockshox coil rc2t with adjustable hydraulic bottom out and a sprindex. It feels a lot better than the x2 did on the descent. I haven’t noticed much difference in climbing. I’m about 165lbs with riding gear for reference. When the x2 finally comes back fox Canada (if ever. It’s been over 2.5 weeks now..), it’s going in the parts bin.


Loving the new RS products. 
Something that’s interesting with coils that are progressive (like the end range on the Sprindex) is that the new Hydraulic bottom out will be affected or not working as designed. (It’s fine, just not as intended)
Are you thinking that once you see what spring rate you like, you’ll go with a linear wound spring?

Just curious.
(I wish RS springs would come in 25lbs increments).


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

I have excessive oil coming out of the seals on my X2 after having it serviced once (it arrived cavitated).. Think I'm picking up an EXT Storia V3 to try out. When talking with Tyler from WR1, he said the EXT had the feel that was closest to the air shock for poppy and support. For where I ride, I don't need the smashy coil feeling. I really want the support and liveliness that the bike already has, just a little less harsh. 

And the EXT has the HBO and has barely any weight penalty to the X2


----------



## qbngringo (May 28, 2010)

I can't believe it, WR1 has ruined this bike forever. I own an original V1 and have a new SP1 on order to replace it but they just did the unthinkable. They changed the names of the colors on their site to Tactile Green & Sand Camo. No more Avocado & Toast!!! In a moment I went from a fan boy spending my kids college fund on bikes to disappointed millennial.


----------



## angerbot (5 mo ago)

I just swapped my X2 for a Push, it's a massive difference. Really feels like the X2 was the wrong choice for this bike initially but parts availability being what it is I can see why they went with it. Feels great with a coil, a lot more compliant but still enough pop to be fun. I'm ~195lb in gear and using a 575lb spring, doesn't feel oversprung though even though that's higher than the Push chart on their site.


----------



## qbngringo (May 28, 2010)

Now WR1 is just trolling me the names are Growers Green and Tantalizing Tan...


----------



## Forbin08 (Aug 25, 2021)

Old man tan


----------



## mtnwill (May 11, 2018)

JKinger said:


> Loving the new RS products.
> Something that’s interesting with coils that are progressive (like the end range on the Sprindex) is that the new Hydraulic bottom out will be affected or not working as designed. (It’s fine, just not as intended)
> Are you thinking that once you see what spring rate you like, you’ll go with a linear wound spring?
> 
> ...


I got the Sprindex because the linear coils were 2-3 weeks out, but you're right - once I get the ideal spring rate, I'll go with a linear coil.


----------



## MulletRider54 (Dec 25, 2021)

Forbin08 said:


> Old man tan


I'd go with: Spring bikini line tan / Tequila Shots Aftermath Green


----------



## KylerOnTwoWheels (Feb 21, 2021)

angerbot said:


> I just swapped my X2 for a Push, it's a massive difference. Really feels like the X2 was the wrong choice for this bike initially but parts availability being what it is I can see why they went with it. Feels great with a coil, a lot more compliant but still enough pop to be fun. I'm ~195lb in gear and using a 575lb spring, doesn't feel oversprung though even though that's higher than the Push chart on their site.


I'm 215 and was on a 575. Just swapped to a 625 and it's fantastic. Also a bit stiffer than they recommend.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

angerbot said:


> I just swapped my X2 for a Push, it's a massive difference. Really feels like the X2 was the wrong choice for this bike initially but parts availability being what it is I can see why they went with it. Feels great with a coil, a lot more compliant but still enough pop to be fun. I'm ~195lb in gear and using a 575lb spring, doesn't feel oversprung though even though that's higher than the Push chart on their site.





KylerOnTwoWheels said:


> I'm 215 and was on a 575. Just swapped to a 625 and it's fantastic. Also a bit stiffer than they recommend.


So obviously you guys messed with the rebound, but how much did you mess with compression being on a heavier spring?


----------



## angerbot (5 mo ago)

WhiteDLite said:


> So obviously you guys messed with the rebound, but how much did you mess with compression being on a heavier spring?


I didn't touch the rebound, just mounted the shock with the settings it had out of the box and it felt pretty good (I actually didn't even check what it's set to, and it's tough to access with it on the bike). I'm around 190-195 in full gear so I don't think the 575lb spring is enough of a step up to need different adjustment than the chart anyways. The chart WAO has suggests a 550lb spring for me anyways, I think Push just hasn't updated the recommendations on their site. 

Mine did come out of the box with a slightly funky compression settings but neither felt "bad". Silver was set to 11/15 out for HSC and LSC respectively, with black set to 10/1 which made for a _very_ firm climb mode. I've got it set to "plush DH" and "fast/flow" now but will keep experimenting. I think the 18/18 that WAO says is the out of box start point would be way too soft for my liking given how soft 16/14 feels.


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

I have an EXT Storia V3 LOK on its way to me right now. Can't wait to swap out the X2 and see how it rides.


----------



## angerbot (5 mo ago)

Tried the trail preset on the black compression circuit today, it feels the most similar to the X2; keeps things interesting on mellower grades and has loads of midstroke support. Really liking this Push shock a ton, worth the money if you're already splashing out for an Arrival IMO.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

I’ve been running my push in trail on one circuit and downhill firm on the other. I do enjoy it a lot.

I just need more time dialing in the Fox36. Anyone care to share suggestions and what’s worked for you. I’m 185lbs RTR and I’m interested in opinions no matter weight.


----------



## angerbot (5 mo ago)

I'm just a touch heavier than you (190-195lb RTR) and running:

85 psi HSR 5 LSR 9 LSC 12 HSC fully open.

I started with the Yeti and Norco calculator settings for the same fork and did a few runs of bracketing to get it feeling good. It's firm but not harsh for me and I've yet to bottom it out. Using probably 90% of my travel on the steepest/roughest/fastest trails I ride but on a more normal cruise lap I'll only use about 65%-70% so there's a little left in the tank for oh **** moments. I don't send super hard off of jumps or huck to flat though.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

angerbot said:


> I'm just a touch heavier than you (190-195lb RTR) and running:
> 
> 85 psi HSR 5 LSR 9 LSC 12 HSC fully open.
> 
> I started with the Yeti and Norco calculator settings for the same fork and did a few runs of bracketing to get it feeling good. It's firm but not harsh for me and I've yet to bottom it out. Using probably 90% of my travel on the steepest/roughest/fastest trails I ride but on a more normal cruise lap I'll only use about 65%-70% so there's a little left in the tank for oh **** moments. I don't send super hard off of jumps or huck to flat though.


I know that’s probably with the 1 10mm spacer it comes with installed?
I’m running 89 psi now that the token is removed.

I’m thinking about adding the token back, but at the moment, I’m undecided for my local trails.


----------



## angerbot (5 mo ago)

WhiteDLite said:


> I know that’s probably with the 1 10mm spacer it comes with installed?
> I’m running 89 psi now that the token is removed.
> 
> I’m thinking about adding the token back, but at the moment, I’m undecided for my local trails.


That's right, still running the stock one token.

I found the fork incredibly harsh with Fox's default tuning recommendations. They tell you to set rebound way too slow which leads to the fork packing into mid stroke, and then people tend to compensate by removing the volume spacer and running too much pressure. I didn't bother checking the negative chamber for grease although that's a common issue with these forks when new as well. I'll wait until the off season to get it serviced and have it looked at then.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

angerbot said:


> That's right, still running the stock one token.
> 
> I found the fork incredibly harsh with Fox's default tuning recommendations. They tell you to set rebound way too slow which leads to the fork packing into mid stroke, and then people tend to compensate by removing the volume spacer and running too much pressure. I didn't bother checking the negative chamber for grease although that's a common issue with these forks when new as well. I'll wait until the off season to get it serviced and have it looked at then.


I’m at 400 miles on my fork and ordering stuff for lower now. Should have it done some time next week.

I will say today I ran
1 Token, 81 PSI , 6 HSC, 11 LSC, 7 LSR, 6 HSR 

The above felt great with a lot of support. Didn’t feel like I was blowing through the travel like it felt without the token. I may look into a 5cc volume spacer instead of the 10 and try different PSI.



Packing down isn’t something I’d necessarily know how to feel without someone recording me and watching it in slow mo. However I will say opening the rebound up to numbers above definitely felt better. I actually looked up Pivots recommended settings for my weight, but didn’t use their PSI for my weight.


----------



## Unbrockenchain (Aug 21, 2015)

Any ideas if they will have a dedicated 130 or will always be an add on by getting linkage?


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

Anyone running the EXT Storia have settings they settled on?


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

NS-NV said:


> I have the bolts on order for the EXT, but will be going with the E-Storia (essentially V4 Storia) Just waiting on feedback on how the 170mm plates ride to decide what travel to run.
> 
> FWIW, the little feedback I have received on the EXT/ WAO combo is very positive. I imagine it will have the same feel as the Push.


How did your install go and what do you think? 

Mine arrives on Wednesday but my trunnion bolts won't be here until the end of the week. Super excited to get this on the bike.


----------



## rkvic (Jan 26, 2020)

Basketcase889 said:


> Anyone running the EXT Storia have settings they settled on?


Storia LOK V3 with Sprindex, 152 rear end, ERA V2 fork
West coast, steep natural trails, flat pedals
195 lbs in riding gear
690 lb, HSC 7, LSC 10, rebound 10
14 mm sag at shock as recommended by WR1
Using Motion Instruments Data system to set up suspension
Sent shock in to speed up rebound and compression, above settings are after revalve
May speed up rebound again as it is fully open now
Bike is currently quite balanced as per data, feels great and is FAST
Keep in mind that the valving was initially set up based on a form I filled out with my weight, riding style etc so 
essentially a custom tune from Alba Distribution in Canada (they have been awesome to work with)
My damper settings could be meaningless to another rider
I do think WR1's recommended sag of 14 mm at shock (about 30% at rear wheel) is on the money for my riding
and worth trying for anyone setting this bike up.
When I experiment with more sag the bike seems to bog down a bit on climbs and hang a little in holes
More sag does not seem to make the rear end much more compliant (something I have been chasing as it is on the firm side)
or at least worth the trade off.
Still working on set up. Motion Instruments has been a game changer, definitely could not have gotten to this point without data acquisition of some kind.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

rkvic said:


> Storia LOK V3 with Sprindex, 152 rear end, ERA V2 fork
> West coast, steep natural trails, flat pedals
> 195 lbs in riding gear
> 690 lb, HSC 7, LSC 10, rebound 10
> ...


Got any leads on best place to purchase that suspension data system because that's pricey for average joe or weekend warrior to have...


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

Basketcase889 said:


> How did your install go and what do you think?
> 
> Mine arrives on Wednesday but my trunnion bolts won't be here until the end of the week. Super excited to get this on the bike.


Not yet. Still waiting for more ride reports on the 170mm…. Not sure I want to stretch my WB by an inch, as I am really liking the playfulness of the 152


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

rkvic said:


> Storia LOK V3 with Sprindex, 152 rear end, ERA V2 fork
> West coast, steep natural trails, flat pedals
> 195 lbs in riding gear
> 690 lb, HSC 7, LSC 10, rebound 10
> ...


Wow that is an awesome reply. Thanks for that!

You're running 690lb spring rate right now? I am planning on running the 550lb spring for my 185lb +/- riding weight. 

I guess I'll have to measure it when I get it to see what that sag measurement will be to determine.


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

NS-NV said:


> Not yet. Still waiting for more ride reports on the 170mm…. Not sure I want to stretch my WB by an inch, as I am really liking the playfulness of the 152


I didn't realize you bought the shock for the 170mm link


----------



## angerbot (5 mo ago)

How are you guys on coils measuring sag? A bit tough to do on your own without a travel ring, I'm finding. I suspect mine is fine because the bike is feeling good but would like to double check.


----------



## jubaltrials (Dec 17, 2021)

angerbot said:


> How are you guys on coils measuring sag? A bit tough to do on your own without a travel ring, I'm finding. I suspect mine is fine because the bike is feeling good but would like to double check.


Use the bumper on your coil shock as a travel ring. 👍


----------



## rkvic (Jan 26, 2020)

WhiteDLite said:


> Got any leads on best place to purchase that suspension data system because that's pricey for average joe or weekend warrior to have...


I bought mine directly from Motion Instruments. You could try emailing Rob there to see if he knows of any shops in your area that rent them


----------



## abacall (Aug 9, 2018)

New to the forum and WR1, just ordered a new 170 SP2. Coming from an Evil Wreckoning V3, which has been an amazing bike for me thus far. Stoked to get her in and built.
Those who've had this bike for a bit; any recs or things I should be looking out for when building it up?


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

abacall said:


> New to the forum and WR1, just ordered a new 170 SP2. Coming from an Evil Wreckoning V3, which has been an amazing bike for me thus far. Stoked to get her in and built.
> Those who've had this bike for a bit; any recs or things I should be looking out for when building it up?


Great choice. Some have complained of loosening rear axles. I put a digital torque on mine every now and then...
Maybe once a month and never seen it move away from 15nm.


----------



## kneedropper (Feb 27, 2007)

abacall said:


> New to the forum and WR1, just ordered a new 170 SP2. Coming from an Evil Wreckoning V3, which has been an amazing bike for me thus far. Stoked to get her in and built.
> Those who've had this bike for a bit; any recs or things I should be looking out for when building it up?





WhiteDLite said:


> Great choice. Some have complained of loosening rear axles. I put a digital torque on mine every now and then...
> Maybe once a month and never seen it move away from 15nm.


My Following is boxed and headed to UPS. As soon as PP funds clear I’m back on the hunt. Prolly gonna back out on my Gen 6 FEX order. The Arrival is still way high on my shortlist. Oh yea, this is backcountryj from TW.


----------



## kneedropper (Feb 27, 2007)

@memphis_5181 not to beat a potentially dead horse, but are there any updates to 130 link pricing and timeline for availability?


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

kneedropper said:


> My Following is boxed and headed to UPS. As soon as PP funds clear I’m back on the hunt. Prolly gonna back out on my Gen 6 FEX order. The Arrival is still way high on my shortlist. Oh yea, this is backcountryj from TW.


Go ahead and order that SP1.. Those Reverbs are the bees knees.


----------



## gubbinalia (May 11, 2020)

Unbrockenchain said:


> Any ideas if they will have a dedicated 130 or will always be an add on by getting linkage?


My impression from talking to Tyler and co. is that the 130mm setup would stay as a modular option on the main Arrival frame (i.e. one frame with 3 different travels -- 130, 152, 170). There was also talk about making a whole different 120mm frame, I think Dustin mentioned that on the Pinkbike podcast last spring.

Last I talked to Tyler they were hoping to have 130mm links in production later this fall, but I didn't hear when (or whether) they would offer a 130mm complete. Definitely more interest in the 170mm option among current/future owners.




abacall said:


> Those who've had this bike for a bit; any recs or things I should be looking out for when building it up?


Watch out for those tiny little routing ports at the headtube. I think someone mentioned earlier in the thread that they needed to file the port out to make it wide enough for a Reverb hydraulic line. My mechanic had to drill out the port for the brake line in order to fit a Hayes line, which is a little thicker in diameter than a typical Shimano/SRAM brake line.


----------



## JKinger (Oct 19, 2021)

abacall said:


> New to the forum and WR1, just ordered a new 170 SP2. Coming from an Evil Wreckoning V3, which has been an amazing bike for me thus far. Stoked to get her in and built.
> Those who've had this bike for a bit; any recs or things I should be looking out for when building it up?


I run an AXS dropper but there was a mention of a “best” way to route the dropper cable.

I built my Arrival up and it went smooth. (Thread lock / grease and torque is the name of the game).


----------



## JKinger (Oct 19, 2021)

After my last 2 rides I have decided to try to address the chain slap noise that someone had mentioned before in this thread. 
I have a RideWrap chainstay protection kit but first I’m going to try using one STFU chainstay protector thingies.

It may not work out but I’ll give it a go. 
(Something like this, if clearance works out but it’ll be tight).


----------



## AaronJobe (Sep 20, 2009)

The chain slap is real.. the protector on mine is lifting up from the rear


----------



## Forbin08 (Aug 25, 2021)

I'm really enjoying 152 rear with a 170 38 up front, making me rethink the 170 link, mostly to save cash. So many options now!

I also just bought a 625 spring for my push, very interested to see how it feels as the 600 felt a bit light at times (I'm around 215-220 without gear)


----------



## JKinger (Oct 19, 2021)

Forbin08 said:


> I'm really enjoying 152 rear with a 170 38 up front, making me rethink the 170 link, mostly to save cash. So many options now!
> 
> I also just bought a 625 spring for my push, very interested to see how it feels as the 600 felt a bit light at times (I'm around 215-220 without gear)


I hear ya. 152 is a great setup with the 170 front. 
I went all in on the 170 link anyway (on wait list) as well as just had my new 2023 205x65 RockShox Super Deluxe Coil delivered today from Fluid Function. 

btw, I’m 225 and the 650lbs spring is perfect on the 152 setup (185x55). 
I have a 600lbs spring for the 170 setup (205x65).


----------



## abacall (Aug 9, 2018)

Thanks for the great suggestion all! Once she gets here and on the stand I'll post up a shot, but still have a few parts I need to order and get in before she starts the build-up.


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

I don't notice any chain slap. 

What is your setup that you're getting chain slap on?


----------



## Forbin08 (Aug 25, 2021)

I've noticed more kickback than I have chainslap


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

Forbin08 said:


> I've noticed more kickback than I have chainslap


I could see that since it is such a supportive firm platform that wants to spring right back to sag to reset itself. Also doesn't help the lowest engagement hub is the 1/1 I9 which is higher than most other brands. The Hydra would definitely feel kickback if you're sensitive to it. 

That being said, I haven't noticed significant kickback compared to my past bikes, but definitely understand how there could be.


----------



## JKinger (Oct 19, 2021)

RE: Chain slap..

I noticed it only when it gets rough and I'm in a lower tooth gear.
Whistler with all the break bumps or rough tech tracks.
I also just did a Heli Drop trail that has a fresh cut trail. It wasn't so bad but it's def. just the chain slap resonating through the carbon rear triangle.

I'm honestly not that bothered by it but curious to try and solve it or improve it.

i9 Hydra / WA1 Union
XTR Cassette
XTR Chain
GX AXS Derailleur


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

JKinger said:


> RE: Chain slap..
> 
> I noticed it only when it gets rough and I'm in a lower tooth gear.
> Whistler with all the break bumps or rough tech tracks.
> ...


Google GX AXS chain slap... may be your issue


----------



## JKinger (Oct 19, 2021)

Basketcase889 said:


> Google GX AXS chain slap... may be your issue


Yeah, I think so too.. 
I've had XT and XTR derailleurs in the last couple years and loved the clutch stiffness. not to mention the tunability of that stiffness.

As I said. Not too bothered . Will report back.


----------



## utmtbrider (Dec 8, 2020)

JKinger said:


> Yeah, I think so too..
> I've had XT and XTR derailleurs in the last couple years and loved the clutch stiffness. not to mention the tunability of that stiffness.
> 
> As I said. Not too bothered . Will report back.


Get a STFU chain, makes a huge difference. Combined with the stronger clutch of a Shimano derailleur it's dead silent.


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

JKinger said:


> Yeah, I think so too..
> I've had XT and XTR derailleurs in the last couple years and loved the clutch stiffness. not to mention the tunability of that stiffness.
> 
> As I said. Not too bothered . Will report back.


I just upgraded to X01 AXS a month ago and my buddy sent me the link to the chain slap article. I haven't noticed it on mine, but its still new. I did read a lot more people complaining on the GX AXS (even though they are supposed to be the same mechanics), but that may be the sample size coming into effect. I'm sure a lot more people bought GX version than X01, so probably skewed results.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

So who here has tried the PUSH with a heavier spring that WAO is now recommending. I’m possibly 185-190 lbs RTR with the original recommendations using a 525 spring. I’m thinking of trying the 550 spring for one reason, and that’s to get more weight on the front.

I can use full travel, or just shy of bottoming pretty easily at 89 PSI and no volume spacers, but running the 1 spacer and 81 PSI I feel like I have great mid stroke support but never really use close to the full travel. I’m wondering if it’s a balance issue and the heavier spring may have me more so balance and using travel equally. Currently I run the push in trail mode full time when climbing, flat, and even DH depending on how much damping I want or need on trail.

Feedback appreciated!

I‘m trying to source a used 550lbs spring if anyone has one for testing.


----------



## KylerOnTwoWheels (Feb 21, 2021)

WhiteDLite said:


> So who here has tried the PUSH with a heavier spring that WAO is now recommending. I’m possibly 185-190 lbs RTR with the original recommendations using a 525 spring. I’m thinking of trying the 550 spring for one reason, and that’s to get more weight on the front.
> 
> I can use full travel, or just shy of bottoming pretty easily at 89 PSI and no volume spacers, but running the 1 spacer and 81 PSI I feel like I have great mid stroke support but never really use close to the full travel. I’m wondering if it’s a balance issue and the heavier spring may have me more so balance and using travel equally. Currently I run the push in trail mode full time when climbing, flat, and even DH depending on how much damping I want or need on trail.
> 
> ...


I'm running a 625 at 215lb and it's so much better than the 575 that was originally recommended. The 625 works pretty good for trail riding but at the park I think I could go even stiffer.

Where are you located? I've got the 575 laying around if you want to give it a try.


----------



## Forbin08 (Aug 25, 2021)

Ive got a 550 and 575 available too. In BC


I just got a 625 based on some of the new guidance and also some feedback in this forum. Feels stiffer than 600 of course but curious how it does on a real trail at speed


----------



## Forbin08 (Aug 25, 2021)

KylerOnTwoWheels said:


> I'm running a 625 at 215lb and it's so much better than the 575 that was originally recommended. The 625 works pretty good for trail riding but at the park I think I could go even stiffer.
> 
> Where are you located? I've got the 575 laying around if you want to give it a try.


I think you might be the reason I grabbed a 625 🤣


----------



## KylerOnTwoWheels (Feb 21, 2021)

Forbin08 said:


> I think you might be the reason I grabbed a 625 🤣


Can't wait to hear how it goes. I had to slow the rebound down a click and I took some lsc out (was running a touch stiffer) I can't remember where the settings are exactly but it feels really good.


----------



## Forbin08 (Aug 25, 2021)

KylerOnTwoWheels said:


> Can't wait to hear how it goes. I had to slow the rebound down a click and I took some lsc out (was running a touch stiffer) I can't remember where the settings are exactly but it feels really good.


Yeah, im go to start back and what it shipped with and see where I end up, was feeling good on the 600 but felt I was bottoming frequently. For sure wasnt 'bottomless'


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

KylerOnTwoWheels said:


> I'm running a 625 at 215lb and it's so much better than the 575 that was originally recommended. The 625 works pretty good for trail riding but at the park I think I could go even stiffer.
> 
> Where are you located? I've got the 575 laying around if you want to give it a try.


I’m zip 35124, Hmmm, you’re two springs up, may be worth giving a shot


Forbin08 said:


> Ive got a 550 and 575 available too. In BC
> 
> 
> I just got a 625 based on some of the new guidance and also some feedback in this forum. Feels stiffer than 600 of course but curious how it does on a real trail at speed


I think I’ve messaged you now on FB and PB.


----------



## KylerOnTwoWheels (Feb 21, 2021)

WhiteDLite said:


> I’m zip 35124, Hmmm, you’re two springs up, may be worth giving a shot
> 
> 
> I think I’ve messaged you now on FB and PB.


I'm up in Canada right now so I don't think shipping internationally would be worth it for you.

I would totally try going up 2 steps if I was you.


----------



## Forbin08 (Aug 25, 2021)

Got out on the 625 today and it felt fantastic - totally worth overshooting the recommended spring weight


----------



## milly109 (Mar 10, 2015)

WhiteDLite said:


> So who here has tried the PUSH with a heavier spring that WAO is now recommending. I’m possibly 185-190 lbs RTR with the original recommendations using a 525 spring. I’m thinking of trying the 550 spring for one reason, and that’s to get more weight on the front.
> 
> I can use full travel, or just shy of bottoming pretty easily at 89 PSI and no volume spacers, but running the 1 spacer and 81 PSI I feel like I have great mid stroke support but never really use close to the full travel. I’m wondering if it’s a balance issue and the heavier spring may have me more so balance and using travel equally. Currently I run the push in trail mode full time when climbing, flat, and even DH depending on how much damping I want or need on trail.
> 
> ...


When I ordered my arrival, WA1 recommended going a spring heavier. I've been riding a 475 over a 450/425 and have had zero complaints about going heavier.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

Thanks for all the recommendations guys. Backcountry is having a 20% off sale and Push springs were included. Plus Active Junky, shameless plug, is offering 8% cash back at the moment to make it even easier decision.

I'm going from a 525 by Push, skipping WAO's recommendation of 550, and jumping on the 575 as recommended here. Should be here Wednesday for a Thursday night ride test.
Did you guys start with WAO recommended compression and rebound settings even though you're going for a heavier spring than they recommend?


----------



## milly109 (Mar 10, 2015)

WhiteDLite said:


> Thanks for all the recommendations guys. Backcountry is having a 20% off sale and Push springs were included. Plus Active Junky, shameless plug, is offering 8% cash back at the moment to make it even easier decision.
> 
> I'm going from a 525 by Push, skipping WAO's recommendation of 550, and jumping on the 575 as recommended here. Should be here Wednesday for a Thursday night ride test.
> Did you guys start with WAO recommended compression and rebound settings even though you're going for a heavier spring than they recommend?


I started with the Push recommended settings for the heavier spring rate ( 1 click difference on the rebound) and then tweaked for personal preference.


----------



## Forbin08 (Aug 25, 2021)

I went with factory recommendations on rebound and quickly found that I needed some more rebound damping with the stronger spring (which makes sense). I think I added two clicks and it made a big difference. Will continue to tweak as I ride different stuff.

Starting to see the benefit of two dampers on the push beyond 'climb' and 'descend' - I think I'm going to try to run a 'rowdy dh' and 'trail' combo


----------



## mikeybikey_69 (3 mo ago)

abacall said:


> New to the forum and WR1, just ordered a new 170 SP2. Coming from an Evil Wreckoning V3, which has been an amazing bike for me thus far. Stoked to get her in and built.
> Those who've had this bike for a bit; any recs or things I should be looking out for when building it up?


Hey I'm looking at to do the same. I was wondering what size Wreckoning you where riding and what size Arrival you ordered?

I'm 6' riding a large Wreckoning V3 and like the fit. Not sure if I should go for the L or XL Arivall 170


----------



## milly109 (Mar 10, 2015)

Anyone swapped out the fox 36 for a 170mm Ohlins rxf38m.2? I'm looking for specific feedback on if a) the increase travel is a benefit over the stock 160mm, and b) if the Ohlins outperforms the fox on the arrival?


----------



## angerbot (5 mo ago)

re: spring rates. I'm ~195lb RTR and WAO shipped me a 575lb spring. Feels quite good with Push's "trail mode" preset on the firm valve and I'm running -18/-18 on the silver valve (new WAO rec) for the roughest/rooty-est trails around here. Didn't touch the rebound.

I'd maybe be tempted by a 550lb spring but it feels quite good as is.


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

AaronJobe said:


> The chain slap is real.. the protector on mine is lifting up from the rear


Odd, have had mine for year, no slap and guard looks new.


----------



## Soupman (Apr 1, 2020)

milly109 said:


> Anyone swapped out the fox 36 for a 170mm Ohlins rxf38m.2? I'm looking for specific feedback on if a) the increase travel is a benefit over the stock 160mm, and b) if the Ohlins outperforms the fox on the arrival?


Short answer yes the Rxf 38 does out perform the 36.

Long answer, the RXF38 allows better tuning for both suppleness off the top and ramp at the end of the travel based on the tuneable ramp chamber. Also feels like less stiction in my opinion but that is hard to say for certain. The 170 does push the wheel out in front of you some more for sure so on more technical climbs you will notice a bit more flop. I fixed that by adjusting my saddle position. For more aggressive descending the grip is better and the ability to push it a bit more was a nice bonus. Additionally if you want to 170 the rear end it makes life easier.

This being said, for most normal trail riding the 160 fork gives the best overall handling performance.

- Josh from We Are One


----------



## abacall (Aug 9, 2018)

mikeybikey_69 said:


> Hey I'm looking at to do the same. I was wondering what size Wreckoning you where riding and what size Arrival you ordered?
> 
> I'm 6' riding a large Wreckoning V3 and like the fit. Not sure if I should go for the L or XL Arivall 170


I'm 5'8"ish, 145 lbs. Was on a medium Wrecker, ordered a large Arrival. It's definitely going to feel bigger, but I wanted the extra stability of the longer reach and wheelbase. I also wanted a more in-the-bike feel opposed to the on-the-bike. Since I'm exactly on their cusp to both, I opted for the size that suits my terrain and riding style. Steep, rocky, fast. 
I've always felt like a bigger bike is more comfortable for me. Smaller is easier to flick around, all other things being equal, but putting a little bit more effort into a bigger bike yields the same results so I'll take the extra stability.


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## MulletRider54 (Dec 25, 2021)

Anyone else get a quote for the new link? It’s a bit of a sticker shock tbh.


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

MulletRider54 said:


> Anyone else get a quote for the new link? It’s a bit of a sticker shock tbh.


I got a quote for the new revised 152 links while I was ordering shock hardware. I didn’t order it haha


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

MulletRider54 said:


> Anyone else get a quote for the new link? It’s a bit of a sticker shock tbh.


ya, I did not respond to the email for that reason.

I know I’ll have trouble saying ‘no’.

still curious as to how bad it is tho.


----------



## angerbot (5 mo ago)

MulletRider54 said:


> Anyone else get a quote for the new link? It’s a bit of a sticker shock tbh.


Well don't keep us in suspense -- how much is it?


----------



## AaronJobe (Sep 20, 2009)

My guess is $599. Isn’t the 170 upper and lower links?


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

Basketcase889 said:


> I got a quote for the new revised 152 links while I was ordering shock hardware. I didn’t order it haha


Be sure to follow your reply up with CAD, to not shock us guys down south. 
Also comparably to Cascade how bad is it?


----------



## MulletRider54 (Dec 25, 2021)

AaronJobe said:


> My guess is $599. Isn’t the 170 upper and lower links?


 Woah you have ESP or you actually got the quote. $549 CAD and $30 shipping. Tax in.


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

MulletRider54 said:


> Woah you have ESP or you actually got the quote. $549 CAD and $30 shipping. Tax in.


Seems reasonable for the amount of machine time. I doubt there is a lot of profit there…

killer is adding the shock, especially if you’re trying to match a fancy Italian fork.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

MulletRider54 said:


> Woah you have ESP or you actually got the quote. $549 CAD and $30 shipping. Tax in.


 That’s not out of question when you compare it to Cascade links. Maybe they’ll run a Black Friday sale or something to sweeten the deal lol


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

WhiteDLite said:


> Be sure to follow your reply up with CAD, to not shock us guys down south.
> Also comparably to Cascade how bad is it?


"The links (upper, lower) with bearings is $449CAD" 

Thats the stock 152 new link, which is virtually the same as ours, but has the carbon bridge to save 50g and has the CNC tooling marks.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

Basketcase889 said:


> "The links (upper, lower) with bearings is $449CAD"
> 
> Thats the stock 152 new link, which is virtually the same as ours, but has the carbon bridge to save 50g and has the CNC tooling marks.


Extremely fair pricing for what it is.


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

I agree for the most part. Good pricing for the parts themselves, but not worth the money in my mind when you already have them basically.


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

Basketcase889 said:


> I agree for the most part. Good pricing for the parts themselves, but not worth the money in my mind when you already have them basically.


Yes, that is the tough part…. If I had 130mm links, getting 170mm would be a no brainer, because I’d have the 2 bikes I want in my quiver.

Love the 150mm, eventhough I think it needs a coil upgrade. Issue is 20% of my riding could really benefit from more squish.


----------



## AaronJobe (Sep 20, 2009)

I think that’s a fair price for the links.


----------



## KylerOnTwoWheels (Feb 21, 2021)

Pricing was right where I thought it would be. I order my 170 links and can't wait to try them out


----------



## Forbin08 (Aug 25, 2021)

I've got a 170 link on the way, and agonized on getting the superdeluxe from WA1 vs a more exotic italian option. My wallet aint happy but I think I'm going to enjoy the squish with where I ride


----------



## Forbin08 (Aug 25, 2021)

Cost of a cascade link is in the same universe for sure (and will void your warranty )


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

Forbin08 said:


> I've got a 170 link on the way, and agonized on getting the superdeluxe from WA1 vs a more exotic italian option. My wallet aint happy but I think I'm going to enjoy the squish with where I ride


They sell you the shock too?


----------



## Forbin08 (Aug 25, 2021)

They have an option with a superdeluxe


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

Forbin08 said:


> I've got a 170 link on the way, and agonized on getting the superdeluxe from WA1 vs a more exotic italian option. My wallet aint happy but I think I'm going to enjoy the squish with where I ride


Blasphemy! Things must match!

In all seriousness, the new super deluxe seems answer a lot of the performance issues EXT and Push previously solved, at a more palatable price.


----------



## Forbin08 (Aug 25, 2021)

Yeah, like I said - agonizing. Also easier service on a rockshox, but i've got EXT near by as well. Not a practical decision at all, but none of this is practical so whatever


----------



## JKinger (Oct 19, 2021)

I already have my SuperDeluxe Ulti Coil sitting here waiting for the 170 links.


----------



## abacall (Aug 9, 2018)

Anyone know the seat tube length, or more importantly the max insertion, on the large? Want to get as much drop as I can and trying to figure out the sizing for a Oneup dropper.


----------



## AaronJobe (Sep 20, 2009)

abacall said:


> Anyone know the seat tube length, or more importantly the max insertion, on the large? Want to get as much drop as I can and trying to figure out the sizing for a Oneup dropper.


I have a 180mm one up on my L.


----------



## kneedropper (Feb 27, 2007)

Are the 130 links available now? Or is this chatter about new link pricing/availability specific to the updated 152 links?


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

kneedropper said:


> Are the 130 links available now? Or is this chatter about new link pricing/availability specific to the updated 152 links?


152/170 link pricing.. No word on the 130 yet, it should be cheaper as you don't need both upper and lower.


----------



## qbngringo (May 28, 2010)

WhiteDLite said:


> 152/170 link pricing.. No word on the 130 yet, it should be cheaper as you don't need both upper and lower.


Do you know if you will need a different shock with the 130 link?


----------



## kneedropper (Feb 27, 2007)

qbngringo said:


> Do you know if you will need a different shock with the 130 link?


To my understanding you would need a shorter stroke shock to run the true 130. Tyler indicated in an email that the stock 185x55 shock could be run with the 130 links to net 140mm rear travel.

Someone more in the know may need to weigh in.


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

abacall said:


> Anyone know the seat tube length, or more importantly the max insertion, on the large? Want to get as much drop as I can and trying to figure out the sizing for a Oneup dropper.


I run a 180 OneUp on my SZ2/L and managed to get it down as far as it goes with 15-17mm of exposed post above the seat collar. If I remember off the top of my head, OneUp states the post is 267mm long, and WR1 says the max insertion is 240mm, but you can squeeze more dependent on your actuator and orientation. 

My inseam is 29-30" (short leg/long torso problems) and it works perfect for me.


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

IIRC, the 130mm has the same length shock, but the stroke is shorter, which can be adjusted internally on the X2. 

If what type of bike you ride is seasonal (big bike in the summer, little bike - winter), it is really a viable option for swapping back and forth (unless you are really weight conscious @ 130mm).


----------



## gubbinalia (May 11, 2020)

WhiteDLite said:


> 152/170 link pricing.. No word on the 130 yet, it should be cheaper as you don't need both upper and lower.


Correct me if I'm wrong (@ Josh / Memphis), but I believe the 130mm requires different upper and lower links from the 152. My 130mm Arrival frame shipped out with raw ano alloy links both upper and lower, which makes me think they are both different from the black-ano 152 links shipping on the stock Arrival frames. (Though, possible that only the upper link is different and they just didn't want to give me mismatched links? Not sure.)



NS-NV said:


> IIRC, the 130mm has the same length shock, but the stroke is shorter, which can be adjusted internally on the X2.
> 
> If what type of bike you ride is seasonal (big bike in the summer, little bike - winter), it is really a viable option for swapping back and forth (unless you are really weight conscious @ 130mm).


Yep, it's as simple as swapping to a 50mm stroke (same 185mm eye to eye), which many shocks offer the option to do pretty easily (though not the new Rockshox stuff with the hydraulic bottom-out feature, notably).

I wouldn't recommend the 130mm for a super weight-conscious rider; it's still a heavy-ish option in that category once you've equipped it with a proper fork, tires, etc. But for someone who wants an aggressive bike in a shorter-travel package I think it's an incredible option. It's what I've been looking for a confidence-inspiring "all-mountain" bike for years, really!


----------



## Soupman (Apr 1, 2020)

gubbinalia said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong (@ Josh / Memphis), but I believe the 130mm requires different upper and lower links from the 152. My 130mm Arrival frame shipped out with raw ano alloy links both upper and lower, which makes me think they are both different from the black-ano 152 links shipping on the stock Arrival frames. (Though, possible that only the upper link is different and they just didn't want to give me mismatched links? Not sure.)
> 
> 
> Yep, it's as simple as swapping to a 50mm stroke (same 185mm eye to eye), which many shocks offer the option to do pretty easily (though not the new Rockshox stuff with the hydraulic bottom-out feature, notably).
> ...


Different upper same lower. Still working on the official roll out program with the linkages though so please standby. 

As for the weight, I believe Dustin's built up with a Pike is stilling just sub 30lbs with Factions. Depending on your build out we feel that 28lbs is attainable.


----------



## kneedropper (Feb 27, 2007)

gubbinalia said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong (@ Josh / Memphis), but I believe the 130mm requires different upper and lower links from the 152. My 130mm Arrival frame shipped out with raw ano alloy links both upper and lower, which makes me think they are both different from the black-ano 152 links shipping on the stock Arrival frames. (Though, possible that only the upper link is different and they just didn't want to give me mismatched links? Not sure.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your last paragraph sums up my aspirations for what I’d want an Arrival to be should I spoil myself on my next bike purchase.


----------



## gubbinalia (May 11, 2020)

Soupman said:


> Different upper same lower. Still working on the official roll out program with the linkages though so please standby.
> 
> As for the weight, I believe Dustin's built up with a Pike is stilling just sub 30lbs with Factions. Depending on your build out we feel that 28lbs is attainable.


Thanks for confirming Josh. Thank you guys for shipping the matched set on mine, looks great!

I think you could get to 28lbs on a Sz1/2 with EXO tires on Factions, for sure. My Sz3 with Schwalbe Super Trail tires, Cushcore XC inserts and Factions with Sapim Race spokes and 1/1 hubs (plus heavier Cane Creek suspension compared to the Rockshox stuff) is still below 31lbs. The weight is such a background concern given how much giddyup the bike has, though. Especially under hard pedaling/sprinting efforts it just surges forward!



kneedropper said:


> Your last paragraph sums up my aspirations for what I’d want an Arrival to be should I spoil myself on my next bike purchase.


Oh man, just go for it! The bike is so rad. And honestly, it's hardly even spoiling oneself, when you break out the frame-only price relative to other high-end frames. Not to mention you can't put a price on owning a bike from a company that has not one, but multiple folks dropping into the MTBR thread to help answer questions... 
I think the biggest question is just whether you want the more active feel of the 130mm or just go for the 152mm since it's not a significant penalty on the ups.


----------



## Forbin08 (Aug 25, 2021)

It still feels crazy to me that, with a bit of effort and an extra shock, we can effectively have 3 bikes

BC bike race? 130 and a pike
Whistler bike park? 170 and a 38
Bellingham or squamish or whatever? 150


----------



## abacall (Aug 9, 2018)

Basketcase889 said:


> I run a 180 OneUp on my SZ2/L and managed to get it down as far as it goes with 15-17mm of exposed post above the seat collar. If I remember off the top of my head, OneUp states the post is 267mm long, and WR1 says the max insertion is 240mm, but you can squeeze more dependent on your actuator and orientation.
> 
> My inseam is 29-30" (short leg/long torso problems) and it works perfect for me.


Perfect, thanks! I checked Uoneup's calculator and with my pedaling height and the 240 max I can get the 180 on there. Not bad for a shorter guy on a large bike 
Should be any day now...


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

Forbin08 said:


> It still feels crazy to me that, with a bit of effort and an extra shock, we can effectively have 3 bikes
> 
> BC bike race? 130 and a pike
> Whistler bike park? 170 and a 38
> Bellingham or squamish or whatever? 150


While I LOVE LOVE LOVE my 152 Arrival, dropping to 130 and a pike will make little to no difference using it at the BC bike race. Wrong tool for the job regardless of travel and would be way slow. Doable, sure, fast, no. Agree with the rest, but I have all my PRS on my 152 at my local lift assist park, so I'm sticking with it for now.


----------



## kneedropper (Feb 27, 2007)

One step closer to being in the crew. Just placed my order. Went with the ‘budget’ SP2 build. Opted to have the hoops swapped to Factions to save a little weight and requested to be added to the 130 links email list.

My end goal will be to have the bike setup similar to how @gubbinalia has his. 140/130 (maybe 150/140) with the lighter wheel/tire combo to be a trail bruiser, with the option to go back to 152 when traveling.


----------



## JKinger (Oct 19, 2021)

This bike!
I’m grabbing my Arrival every time I head out for a ride.
My other bike is a 2022 Specialized Kenevo SL.
which is an amazing bike with juice to help me out wherever possible.

I think this speaks volumes to how damn good this Arrival bike is.
If you’re on the fence, just keep going over. Its THAT good!


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

JKinger said:


> This bike!
> I’m grabbing my Arrival every time I head out for a ride.
> My other bike is a 2022 Specialized Kenevo SL.
> which is an amazing bike with juice to help me out wherever possible.
> ...


I have the same stable. The Kenevo SL is probably the best riding E-Bike, means longer rides and access to better terrain, but nowhere near as fun as the Arrival.


----------



## Zaeius (Jun 11, 2011)

JKinger said:


> This bike!
> I’m grabbing my Arrival every time I head out for a ride.
> My other bike is a 2022 Specialized Kenevo SL.
> which is an amazing bike with juice to help me out wherever possible.
> ...


Is this a SZ2 with a 170 reverb axs slammed to the collar?


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

Zaeius said:


> Is this a SZ2 with a 170 reverb axs slammed to the collar?


Nope


----------



## JKinger (Oct 19, 2021)

Zaeius said:


> Is this a SZ2 with a 170 reverb axs slammed to the collar?


Yes it is. 
SZ2 Arrival with a AXS 480 (170mm) dropper slammed. 31.6 diameter. (No shim).

Bought it as a new take off. 
Love the actuation and fine control.


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

JKinger said:


> Yes it is.
> SZ2 Arrival with a AXS 480 (170mm) dropper slammed. 31.6 diameter. (No shim).
> 
> Bought it as a new take off.
> Love the actuation and fine control.


Odd. What’s your inseam?


----------



## JKinger (Oct 19, 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Odd. What’s your inseam?


Depending on the air temperature… around 29” inseam. 😉


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

JKinger said:


> Depending on the air temperature… around 29” inseam. 😉


Ha! Makes sense now. Mine isn’t close to slammed but I’m a 32-33


----------



## gubbinalia (May 11, 2020)

kneedropper said:


> One step closer to being in the crew. Just placed my order. Went with the ‘budget’ SP2 build. Opted to have the hoops swapped to Factions to save a little weight and requested to be added to the 130 links email list.
> 
> My end goal will be to have the bike setup similar to how @gubbinalia has his. 140/130 (maybe 150/140) with the lighter wheel/tire combo to be a trail bruiser, with the option to go back to 152 when traveling.


Congrats on the new bike order! Hope it ships out soon for you. I know WAO is getting up to speed on delivery timelines so that should bode well for new purchases going in the queue.

Good call on the Factions. Love those rims! I've got three sets now (swapped the Unions that were on my Chromag for Factions to get a little more compliance) and I'm a huge believer in the product development story behind the Faction design. Not sure if it is purely placebo but I do think a bladed spoke helps the compliance as well.

I wouldn't be surprised if you could still build a 152/160 Arrival to a very reasonable "trail bike" weight/spec. The burly builds seem more popular but I think you should be able to build a verrry capable bike around the 30lb. mark even without the shorter-travel links and lighter fork/shock. You'd just need to go with lighter tires and make a couple other judicious choices (that Tellis post is a bit chonky, I think).

(Wow, I feel like I'm degenerating into weight-weenie-ism... Really it's just that I spent most of the summer pedaling a 34lb Chromag with Super Gravity tires up the hill every freakin' day, so all of a sudden jumping on the light and quick-pedaling, yet hard-charging Arrival feels like a revelation!)


----------



## angerbot (5 mo ago)

gubbinalia said:


> Congrats on the new bike order! Hope it ships out soon for you. I know WAO is getting up to speed on delivery timelines so that should bode well for new purchases going in the queue.
> 
> Good call on the Factions. Love those rims! I've got three sets now (swapped the Unions that were on my Chromag for Factions to get a little more compliance) and I'm a huge believer in the product development story behind the Faction design. Not sure if it is purely placebo but I do think a bladed spoke helps the compliance as well.
> 
> ...


The 160/152 arrivals last year were already 30.5lbs without pedals. So like yes, you can have a very capable bike around 30 lbs.


----------



## abacall (Aug 9, 2018)

Mine just arrived! 
Took two weeks from order to get her in the box and moving. About 5 days from that point to my door. Arrived in a huge box, almost ready to roll. Would have taken less than an hour to get her from the box to ready to ride.
But, she's back to pieces now so that I can Ridewrap. Which, BTW, is the hardest wrap I've had to do on any bike yet (5 now). I've got the rear triangle done now, working on the front today.
One thing I was disappointed on was the fork. It ships with the older Zeb, Charger 2, no buttercups, no vent valves. I went ahead and ordered myself a new one (found a 20% off coupon), and got some other bits as well.
Tires are the Mazzas, so off they go. Got a Maxxis Assegai for the front, Conti Kryptotal rear. Going to try some Rimpact inserts on this bike.
Got some Tenet pedals, Absolute Black oval chainring, PNW peanut butter grips and dropper lever, and swapping out the Code Rs for Magura MT7s. Ergon Enduro saddle, and a nice matching Eagle copper chain and Peaty's MK2 bourbon valves.
Once I'm done wrapping it, I'll start the build. Then I can finally try and sell my Evil Wreckoning.
With this build I'm expecting the total weight to be somewhere around 34-35 lbs. I've never minded a heavier build in long travel bikes, so not worried at all.
Super stoked on the bike's quality so far, even more stoked to get her on a trail.


----------



## angerbot (5 mo ago)

abacall said:


> Mine just arrived!
> Took two weeks from order to get her in the box and moving. About 5 days from that point to my door.  Arrived in a huge box, almost ready to roll. Would have taken less than an hour to get her from the box to ready to ride.
> But, she's back to pieces now so that I can Ridewrap. Which, BTW, is the hardest wrap I've had to do on any bike yet (5 now). I've got the rear triangle done now, working on the front today.
> One thing I was disappointed on was the fork. It ships with the older Zeb, Charger 2, no buttercups, no vent valves. I went ahead and ordered myself a new one (found a 20% off coupon), and got some other bits as well.
> ...



You might have some trouble with the oval chainring, I think WAO recommends against them for this bike. The clearance at the chainstays is quite tight even with the 32T round ring. Good luck with the wrap! I elected to leave my frame bare and the Cerakote has been holding up quite well in reality.


----------



## JKinger (Oct 19, 2021)

abacall said:


> Mine just arrived!
> … RideWrap - Which, BTW, is the hardest wrap I've had to do on any bike yet (5 now).
> … Absolute Black oval chainring,


First off, Congrats! 
I’m definitely looking forward to the 170 links and that setup. Not that my stock 152 (coil) setup is deficient in any way. 

So, a couple things (just in case it’s something you want to consider).

You don’t “need” to RideWrap this bike. Straight from WA1’s mouth. “We don’t suggest installing frame protection wrap”. Just get on the bike and enjoy it. 

Oval rings are not suggested for this bike kinematics either. Always worth a try anyway but it’s something that WA1 has mentioned. 
Curious is anyone has had time with their Arrival and an oval ring this far?

Enjoy the Arrival!

Cheers


----------



## abacall (Aug 9, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback! Good to know about the oval, probably just skip it then. Not a big deal.
Super interesting about them not recommending a wrap, wonder if the reason I'm having such a hard time with it is the Ceracoat. It's rough to the touch where it fades, and I think that leads to trapped air, no matter how much water solution and squeegee I use. Since the rear is done, I might skip the front. I'll reach out to them and see what they say. I tend to follow the manuf. suggestions, especially on something like this.


----------



## gubbinalia (May 11, 2020)

angerbot said:


> The 160/152 arrivals last year were already 30.5lbs without pedals. So like yes, you can have a very capable bike around 30 lbs.


Hahah, good point!

IIRC, my buddy's SZ3 Arrival weighed in at about 33.5lbs with Chromag Daggas, Unions w/Cushcore Pro in the rear, EXO+ DHRII Maxxterra/Assegia Maxxgrip, and a 213mm Bikeyoke post (stock SP1 build apart from those swaps). So that's the weight I was going off of... though the shop scale he weighed it on might have been "off" by a bit


----------



## gubbinalia (May 11, 2020)

JKinger said:


> Curious is anyone has had time with their Arrival and an oval ring this far?


I've had a couple different chainrings on the Arrival (aggressive ovals like the AbsoluteBlack or Blackspire, more "elliptical" Wolftooth ovals, and now a 30T round ring) and even though I'm a diehard oval guy on all my other bikes (singlespeeds especially), I think WAO is right to say that the round rings work better on this bike. When the bike first built up I didn't notice any issues with a 32T Absolute oval (everything felt normal to me), but once I swapped to a dual-ply rear tire I went down to a 30T Blackspire oval and it felt like I was falling through the second half of the pedal stroke on hard efforts, especially in the higher/harder gears (like short sprinting efforts on descents). It was like the anti-squat only functioned in the initial half of the stroke; kind of a weird thing to try to describe.

Swapped the 30T Blackspire oval for a 30T Wolftooth "elliptical" which was better, but the 30T round ring is the best option I've tried -- it just keeps the AS feeling consistent under power.

I'm 90% sure that one of the suspension geeks - maybe Suns PSD? - said somewhere up-thread that WAO's recommendation to use a round ring rather than an oval on the Arrival, because the suspension design relies on constant chain tension, is really no different than any other suspension design (i.e. all bikes rely on constant chain tension to create AS/AR values). That all makes logical sense to me. But the round ring seems to pedal better for whatever reason. I only miss the oval on super steep gravelly climbs where the added traction of the oval seems to help a ton when I'm in my lowest/easiest gears.


----------



## kneedropper (Feb 27, 2007)

abacall said:


> Thanks for the feedback! Good to know about the oval, probably just skip it then. Not a big deal.
> Super interesting about them not recommending a wrap, wonder if the reason I'm having such a hard time with it is the Ceracoat. It's rough to the touch where it fades, and I think that leads to trapped air, no matter how much water solution and squeegee I use. Since the rear is done, I might skip the front. I'll reach out to them and see what they say. I tend to follow the manuf. suggestions, especially on something like this.


Keep us posted on WAO feedback on the RideWrap. I just ordered a wrap for my Arrival as well. Steph at WAO advised I go with the matte wrap when I inquired about the finish while ordering the bike.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

gubbinalia said:


> I've had a couple different chainrings on the Arrival (aggressive ovals like the AbsoluteBlack or Blackspire, more "elliptical" Wolftooth ovals, and now a 30T round ring) and even though I'm a diehard oval guy on all my other bikes (singlespeeds especially), I think WAO is right to say that the round rings work better on this bike. When the bike first built up I didn't notice any issues with a 32T Absolute oval (everything felt normal to me), but once I swapped to a dual-ply rear tire I went down to a 30T Blackspire oval and it felt like I was falling through the second half of the pedal stroke on hard efforts, especially in the higher/harder gears (like short sprinting efforts on descents). It was like the anti-squat only functioned in the initial half of the stroke; kind of a weird thing to try to describe.
> 
> Swapped the 30T Blackspire oval for a 30T Wolftooth "elliptical" which was better, but the 30T round ring is the best option I've tried -- it just keeps the AS feeling consistent under power.
> 
> I'm 90% sure that one of the suspension geeks - maybe Suns PSD? - said somewhere up-thread that WAO's recommendation to use a round ring rather than an oval on the Arrival, because the suspension design relies on constant chain tension, is really no different than any other suspension design (i.e. all bikes rely on constant chain tension to create AS/AR values). That all makes logical sense to me. But the round ring seems to pedal better for whatever reason. I only miss the oval on super steep gravelly climbs where the added traction of the oval seems to help a ton when I'm in my lowest/easiest gears.


I’ve been running an AB chain ring this whole time. May be time to try the stock ring and see what this is all about.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

@kneedropper @abacall I installed ridewrap on mine and it’s been great. I’d highly recommend going ahead and finishing the wrap.


----------



## AaronJobe (Sep 20, 2009)

Ride wrapped mine as well. It’s a bit more difficult than normal frames but it sucks either way. Get a 6 pack and knock it out.


----------



## Block9 (Sep 12, 2020)

Well another X2 bit the dust! Has there been many people ride the new RS Super Deluxe with the 152mm links? What are peoples thoughts, I’m considering getting a SD coil


----------



## JKinger (Oct 19, 2021)

Block9 said:


> Well another X2 bit the dust! Has there been many people ride the new RS Super Deluxe with the 152mm links? What are peoples thoughts, I’m considering getting a SD coil


I’m really liking the new 2023 SDU coil on my 152 link setup. I just bought a 205x65 SDU coil for the 170 link (still to come) setup.

My buddy had nothing but trouble with an X2 on his Norco Sight and is happy with his 2023 SDU Air, if that helps


----------



## qbngringo (May 28, 2010)

I sold my 2022 SP2 WA1 and got an SP1 2023. Got rid of AXS so I don't need to worry about batteries. Really like the Avocado color and am happy to get away from the X2 and Mazza tires. The new convergence wheels look amazing.


----------



## mtnwill (May 11, 2018)

Block9 said:


> Well another X2 bit the dust! Has there been many people ride the new RS Super Deluxe with the 152mm links? What are peoples thoughts, I’m considering getting a SD coil


I switched to the 2023 SDU coil after my X2 blew. Wish I had switched earlier because of the noticeable improvement in rough terrain. I've taken some fairly big drops on it too and the HBO seems to be doing it's job because I haven't had any harsh bottom outs.


----------



## KylerOnTwoWheels (Feb 21, 2021)

I don't understand why the spec an air shock with the 152 when it works sooooo well with a coil.


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

KylerOnTwoWheels said:


> I don't understand why the spec an air shock with the 152 when it works sooooo well with a coil.


I imagine supply chain and wanting to launch had a lot to do with the original spec.


----------



## shakazulu12 (Jul 14, 2015)

Plus, an air spring is significantly more adjustable as far as rider weight or preference as opposed to having to buy a bunch of springs to dial it in. While most of us on here are more enthusiastic about things like that, I don't think the average buyer is doing much more than setting sag, if even that. They can get close enough just adjusting pressure and calling it good.


----------



## gubbinalia (May 11, 2020)

KylerOnTwoWheels said:


> I don't understand why the spec an air shock with the 152 when it works sooooo well with a coil.


I'm sure a coil does work well. Coils in general are pretty damn good these days (DHX2 shaft snapping aside). And the higher end coil dampers are truly amazing (looking at you, EXT). But... specc'ing a coil on a "do-everything" bike would, I think, contradict what Dustin set out as a design intent as far as the "90% Rule" goes -- trying to make the bike work in a wide variety of situations, for a wide variety of riders. Being able to micro-manage your spring rate with air pressure and volume spacers is a massive advantage when you're trying to setup the bike for that range of riding styles/terrain/intentions. Sure, the coil is phenomenal as a choice for the end user, but would it make good OE spec?


----------



## abacall (Aug 9, 2018)

Just heard back from WR1 about the wrap and chainring. Memphis has been really good about getting back to me with clear responses. 
I also asked if it would be possible to run the longer 65mm stroke shock with the 152 links. I thought this might help reduce the cost of changing travel, as well as possible get somewhere in the neighborhood of 160mm travel. 
I hope he doesn't mind me quoting him here..
_"The use of Ridewrap is up to you. Having the Cerakote be quite porous and hydrophobic it does make for a tough instal, however it can be done. 
In regards to the oval chainring, try to avoid it as it does affect the kinematics in a negative way as the bike relies on even chain tension all of the time. 

In terms of the 152mm links, you will need a 185x55 shock for those links to work properly. "_

I'm going to finish wrapping the frame in the critical areas (rear triangle, back of seat tube, down tube). I'll likely leave the head tube and top tube uncovered since they are low-wear areas and the Cerakote looks really nice. 
Ditching the oval chain ring. 
Going to ride the bike with the RS coil for a bit. Will likely swap in the Push 11.6 when the tune comes out for the 170. On the Wreckoning having the second tunable circuit really was amazing. I was able to really change the way the bike felt in the second trail mode. Hoping it will do the same for the Arrival, and I might not need the 152 links.


----------



## Forbin08 (Aug 25, 2021)

has anyone ridden the 170 and the 152 side by side? curious if the 170 is a daily driver, and i'll never look back at the 152 once i make the switch


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

Forbin08 said:


> has anyone ridden the 170 and the 152 side by side? curious if the 170 is a daily driver, and i'll never look back at the 152 once i make the switch


Waiting for this too. 

Specifically, how much of the nimbleness and trail feel is lost with the extra squish. 

Local terrain and old man body could use 170mm, but it adds a lot WB.


----------



## Soupman (Apr 1, 2020)

NS-NV said:


> Waiting for this too.
> 
> Specifically, how much of the nimbleness and trail feel is lost with the extra squish.
> 
> Local terrain and old man body could use 170mm, but it adds a lot WB.


Pedal efficiency is pretty darn close based on the anti-squat values. The 170 feels like a shorter travel bike until you start getting yourself into trouble in my opinion. You might notice the wheelbase a bit if you like manuals and playing around on the back wheel but cornering remains pretty balanced. Might not feel as snappy in the really tight stuff but unless you are doing a lot of nose pick style turns I don’t feel it is a big jump.


----------



## robnow (Apr 12, 2010)

How long has it been taking WAO to turn around warranty X2s for some of you?

I think this needs to be talked about more as almost everyone I know has blown their rear X2 on the Arrival. The short stroke combined with the trunnion mount makes for a very poor design and just too much stress on the system IMO. While going 170 will help, the cost is making me think of moving on to a different frame.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

robnow said:


> How long has it been taking WAO to turn around warranty X2s for some of you?
> 
> I think this needs to be talked about more as almost everyone I know has blown their rear X2 on the Arrival. The short stroke combined with the trunnion mount makes for a very poor design and just too much stress on the system IMO. While going 170 will help, the cost is making me think of moving on to a different frame.


I've never went through a manufacture for a suspension component failure.. Contact Fox


----------



## angerbot (5 mo ago)

robnow said:


> How long has it been taking WAO to turn around warranty X2s for some of you?
> 
> I think this needs to be talked about more as almost everyone I know has blown their rear X2 on the Arrival. The short stroke combined with the trunnion mount makes for a very poor design and just too much stress on the system IMO. While going 170 will help, the cost is making me think of moving on to a different frame.


There's loads of people running other rear shocks seemingly without issue. I don't think it's a frame design problem as much as a Fox X2 problem, it's not known to be a particularly reliable shock in other bikes either.


----------



## Forbin08 (Aug 25, 2021)

I've heard from a couple of local bike shops that the X2 has been unreliable across the board


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

A lot of other bikes are running the same travel range with a 185x55 (Norco/Evil to name a few) so it isn't the frame design thats the problem. My X2 cavitated between bringing it home from my shop to walking out to the garage to install a new dropper and lever. The shock was sent out to Fox in June and received back in 3 days fixed.


----------



## Block9 (Sep 12, 2020)

I’m just about to send my shock away to Fox when I get off work tonight. I contacted them and filed my warranty claim directly through Fox. Is there a lot of people here going directly to Fox with their warranty issues or are more people going back to WA1? Just curious as to why someone would go back to the frame manufacture instead of the shock manufacture


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

Block9 said:


> I’m just about to send my shock away to Fox when I get off work tonight. I contacted them and filed my warranty claim directly through Fox. Is there a lot of people here going directly to Fox with their warranty issues or are more people going back to WA1? Just curious as to why someone would go back to the frame manufacture instead of the shock manufacture


I don't know anyone who has went back to WR1 for a shock warranty. Only heard people going direct. That includes the manger at my LBS who is on an Arrival as well and had his shock blow.


----------



## kneedropper (Feb 27, 2007)

Anyone running Canfield cranks?


----------



## mtnwill (May 11, 2018)

robnow said:


> How long has it been taking WAO to turn around warranty X2s for some of you?
> 
> I think this needs to be talked about more as almost everyone I know has blown their rear X2 on the Arrival. The short stroke combined with the trunnion mount makes for a very poor design and just too much stress on the system IMO. While going 170 will help, the cost is making me think of moving on to a different frame.


Took almost 2 weeks for Fox to warranty my X2 back in early September. Not sure about WAO, but I imagine they send it to Fox for warranty as well.

A friend that works in a suspension shop said he's seen a lot of the new X2's blowing up - some brand new/unridden, so I'm not certain it's just this frame. The side loading/trunnion mount probably does contribute to some failures, but I haven't heard of any issues with other shocks (mostly coil) on this bike. I'm currently on the SDU coil now, so we'll see...


----------



## robnow (Apr 12, 2010)

You are right, shocks are going to Fox. For some reason I was assuming for the high number that they may have been going to WAO. 4 weeks now without a shock.


----------



## AaronJobe (Sep 20, 2009)

5 business days round trip for my x2


----------



## Bayride (Jun 17, 2021)

Anyone know when the convergence wheels will be available to purchase on their own?


----------



## bart.taylor.sucks (Oct 1, 2012)

Any Arrival owners who made the switch from a Ripmo or have ridden one extensively in the past? I've been contemplating building up a frame over the winter and am hoping that there will be options outside of X2/Push for frame only purchases by then. I've seen a couple of one-sentence comparisons of the two bikes online but would love a little more info on how they stack up agains one another.


----------



## Forbin08 (Aug 25, 2021)

bart.taylor.sucks said:


> Any Arrival owners who made the switch from a Ripmo or have ridden one extensively in the past? I've been contemplating building up a frame over the winter and am hoping that there will be options outside of X2/Push for frame only purchases by then. I've seen a couple of one-sentence comparisons of the two bikes online but would love a little more info on how they stack up agains one another.


I came from a V1, and I was never satisfied with how it performed in rough / chunky downhills - to the point of fitting a cascade link, and a 170mm fork. Great bike, climbed well, but the suspension wasn't the right design for where I live

The Arrival almost instantly made me faster, and made different trails way more fun. I enjoy steep technical riding, and the arrival has me going _way_ faster on flow-ier trails than I would on my ripmo.

Overall, the suspension feels more planted - I had some faffing to get the right spring rate, but now that I'm on a 625 spring on a push it feels fantastic. The Push could also be making up some of the difference here, it has been fantastic.

The V2 ripmo, i think, addressed abunch of my complaints and is much closer in geo to the arrival - so it might be a very close comparison


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

Forbin08 said:


> I came from a V1, and I was never satisfied with how it performed in rough / chunky downhills - to the point of fitting a cascade link, and a 170mm fork. Great bike, climbed well, but the suspension wasn't the right design for where I live
> 
> The Arrival almost instantly made me faster, and made different trails way more fun. I enjoy steep technical riding, and the arrival has me going _way_ faster on flow-ier trails than I would on my ripmo.
> 
> ...


So I mounted a 575 to my bike running Push's recommended settings for Trail / Firm DH. I got to say it's a rocket in trial mode, I need to test how it does with harder trails in that mode.
I feel like the 525 spring was absorbing a lot of energy, but if I'm too stiff at 575 for chunkier stuff is the question. Harder to track this stuff with a coil vs air. You really are chasing a feel more than an oring.


----------



## JKinger (Oct 19, 2021)

“chasing a feel more than an oring”

You have got to put that on a t-shirt or hat 🧢
🤣


----------



## bart.taylor.sucks (Oct 1, 2012)

Forbin08 said:


> I came from a V1, and I was never satisfied with how it performed in rough / chunky downhills - to the point of fitting a cascade link, and a 170mm fork. Great bike, climbed well, but the suspension wasn't the right design for where I live
> 
> The Arrival almost instantly made me faster, and made different trails way more fun. I enjoy steep technical riding, and the arrival has me going _way_ faster on flow-ier trails than I would on my ripmo.
> 
> ...


Coming from a V1 as well. I'm in the mountains of Colorado and the Ripmo has been a great rig for my local trails here. Was hoping Ibis would expand on what they accomplished with the V2, but they just made it (and the brand as a whole) look cheap imho. I'm considering going the Push route, but I'm really intrigued at the thought of a 30 pound high country ripper. X2 issues seem too common to go in that direction right now. Hoping RS suspension makes its way over the frame only units.


----------



## KylerOnTwoWheels (Feb 21, 2021)

The doorbell just rang while catching up on this thread.

Just need to find the my fox 38 170 airspring (I know I'm mixing and matching shock/fork, my bad)









Just swapped my downhill casing tires for a Bonty se4/5 combo. Looking for faster rolling/lighter now that bike park season is over and pedal season is in full swing.


----------



## Forbin08 (Aug 25, 2021)

My link just came in too! Ended up asking them to send me the SDU as well, rather than dropping 1500 on an EXT. Stoked for it to come next week.

im also running a 38 in front and a rs in back


----------



## AaronJobe (Sep 20, 2009)

Anybody get the 170 and sdu installed yet? Looking for some reviews...


----------



## Forbin08 (Aug 25, 2021)

AaronJobe said:


> Anybody get the 170 and sdu installed yet? Looking for some reviews...


It's very, very good. I waffled between an EXT and the SDU and am super impressed with the SDU.

Bike is super stable and plush, and still climbs great. Feels a lot different from the 152 - more forgiving and maybe less demanding


----------



## KylerOnTwoWheels (Feb 21, 2021)

AaronJobe said:


> Anybody get the 170 and sdu installed yet? Looking for some reviews...


Going to head out for a light ride shortly. Hopefully I'll have some insights


----------



## AaronJobe (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks guys! Did you install a 170 airshaft in the 36 or go with a different fork?


----------



## KylerOnTwoWheels (Feb 21, 2021)

AaronJobe said:


> Thanks guys! Did you install a 170 airshaft in the 36 or go with a different fork?


I had a Fox 38 on mine already.


----------



## Forbin08 (Aug 25, 2021)

I put a 170 38 on


----------



## seacoaster (Aug 23, 2020)

abacall said:


> Just heard back from WR1 about the wrap and chainring. Memphis has been really good about getting back to me with clear responses.
> I also asked if it would be possible to run the longer 65mm stroke shock with the 152 links. I thought this might help reduce the cost of changing travel, as well as possible get somewhere in the neighborhood of 160mm travel.
> I hope he doesn't mind me quoting him here..
> _"The use of Ridewrap is up to you. Having the Cerakote be quite porous and hydrophobic it does make for a tough instal, however it can be done.
> ...


Size and plan for the Wreckoning? I sold my sons FB29 the other day as he outgrew the medium....


----------



## KylerOnTwoWheels (Feb 21, 2021)

KylerOnTwoWheels said:


> Going to head out for a light ride shortly. Hopefully I'll have some insights


I put on 13km today with the 170 links. It wasn't too techy, just a blue and black climb and then turn around and back down.

I'll need a few more rides to get a better feel for the bike but I can say it feels nothing like the 152. It's a very different experience. I'm too caught up in the excitement and placebo to give a real unbiased review.


----------



## JKinger (Oct 19, 2021)

Got the 170 links shipping out today. 
should be here before the weekend.
Better get a bike or two in on the 152 setup before moving over to the 170.

I have RD SDU Coils for both setups so back to back should be very interesting.

Also have 155mm cranks in from 165s previously.

Lastly, I’ve confirmed that my AXS GX Derailleur is the clunking / chain slap culprit. The damn thing rotates and slams the hanger / cassette when stuff gets rowdy. 

Eww.


----------



## KylerOnTwoWheels (Feb 21, 2021)

JKinger said:


> Got the 170 links shipping out today.
> should be here before the weekend.
> Better get a bike or two in on the 152 setup before moving over to the 170.
> 
> ...


It seems like when the b tension slacks off the derailer can rotate past the the hangar. 

I had to put some extra blue loctite on to prevent it on my x01 axs.

I've had few axs setups and seems the most recent one (the one of the arrival) has the weakest clutch. My older ones seem much stiffer. That doesn't help with the noise.


----------



## abacall (Aug 9, 2018)

seacoaster said:


> Size and plan for the Wreckoning? I sold my sons FB29 the other day as he outgrew the medium....


Tear it down, clean and rebuild. Sell it with a bunch of new parts. It's a size medium, and I love that bike more than anything I've ridden. It was really good to, and for, me. The 170 Arrival is the only bike that could have pulled me away from it.
If you're interested shoot me a DM for details.
The Arrival is mostly built, but I found out my old rear brake line was too short... Waiting on it to come in now so I can slap the brakes on and get her rolling for some test runs and tuning.


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

So who here is selling their Push coils for 152 rears? PM me


----------



## KylerOnTwoWheels (Feb 21, 2021)

So after the change I wrote down some of my thoughts about 152 vs 170. I don't want to call it an "upgrade" because it is all about compromises. my 152 was running a push 11-6 coil (625lb spring at 215lbs) while the 170 is with the SDU (525lb spring)

Tech climbing - The extra length of chainstays and overall wheelbase make for a lot of traction while climbing. You can put your weight much further back and just tractor over things. The low BB on the 152 made pedal strikes more apparent and it just isn't as active during tech climbing to make the most of the traction.

If I used the same technique as the 152, I was spinning out more. The 152 is more about attacking the tech, not so much slow and controlled motoring. When I go back to 152, I'll be using 155 or 165 cranks.

Fire road climbing - A tiny bit of bob without the lockout but nothing unruly, you don't really need the climb switch at all but it does reduce the activeness during climbing. I didn't do any timed climbed to see the difference but the 152 was a very fast climber and split the difference between my hardtail and my Yeti SB150. I need to find a hill I've done more regular climbs on to know for sure.

Rolling hills - Very limited experience but this is somewhere the 152 seems much more efficient than the 170. the 152 seems to carry so much speed and responds to pumps sooo well. I find I'm catching people who are pedaling with only a few pumps. The 170 still pumps good but not on the same level as the 152.

Cornering - This could come down to my riding style but I never realized how much I enjoy long chainstays. The way you can move your weight around on the 170 is amazing. So much confidence to just nail rough chunky corners. The 152 was a little nervous if it wasn't on flowier side of things.

The Chunk! - The 170 is a trail smoothing machine, This is biggest change vs the 152. The 152 wanted you to be a trail surgeon, picking your lines and threading the needle. Don't get me wrong, it can handle some chunk, it just looses more momentum in the chunky stuff where as the 170 begs to just run it over at full speed.
I still need to spend more time with the 170 and then switch back.

I'll be taking the 170 to some more dedicated dh stuff soon and will hopefully have more insight and can update this post.


----------



## JKinger (Oct 19, 2021)

KylerOnTwoWheels said:


> So after the change I wrote down some of my thoughts about 152 vs 170. I don't want to call it an "upgrade" because it is all about compromises. my 152 was running a push 11-6 coil (625lb spring at 215lbs) while the 170 is with the SDU (525lb spring)
> 
> Tech climbing - The extra length of chainstays and overall wheelbase make for a lot of traction while climbing. You can put your weight much further back and just tractor over things. The low BB on the 152 made pedal strikes more apparent and it just isn't as active during tech climbing to make the most of the traction.
> 
> ...


Great initial impressions.
Curious where you're located / riding?

Thanks for this ⬆


----------



## Forbin08 (Aug 25, 2021)

The words "surgeon" and "attack" are great for the 152 - it needs to be pushed and ridden well. 

The 170 is a monster, and I totally agree with you on the riding style being different - its much more forgiving, but still really fun


----------



## big.griff1 (Jan 15, 2020)

Anyone come from a Megatower V1 to the Arrival? More interested in the 170 but not a lot out there yet so a tough comparison.


----------



## bart.taylor.sucks (Oct 1, 2012)

JKinger said:


> I’m really liking the new 2023 SDU coil on my 152 link setup. I just bought a 205x65 SDU coil for the 170 link (still to come) setup.
> 
> My buddy had nothing but trouble with an X2 on his Norco Sight and is happy with his 2023 SDU Air, if that helps





Block9 said:


> Well another X2 bit the dust! Has there been many people ride the new RS Super Deluxe with the 152mm links? What are peoples thoughts, I’m considering getting a SD coil


Also curious about the Super Deluxe on a 152. This didn't attract much attention the first go around. Anyone else here running this setup?


----------



## KylerOnTwoWheels (Feb 21, 2021)

JKinger said:


> Great initial impressions.
> Curious where you're located / riding?
> 
> Thanks for this ⬆


I live in Vernon, BC.






Not me but this is the trail I've been riding to compare.


----------



## Rom3n (Jan 21, 2014)

bart.taylor.sucks said:


> Also curious about the Super Deluxe on a 152. This didn't attract much attention the first go around. Anyone else here running this setup?


Doing a new build tomorrow with this setup. Just ran this shock on my V2 megatower and the new Nomad and I am loving it so I hope my feelings carry over to the Arrival.


----------



## bart.taylor.sucks (Oct 1, 2012)

Rom3n said:


> Doing a new build tomorrow with this setup. Just ran this shock on my V2 megatower and the new Nomad and I am loving it so I hope my feelings carries over to the Arrival.


Nice! Would love to hear your thoughts once you get some time in on it!


----------



## JKinger (Oct 19, 2021)

bart.taylor.sucks said:


> Also curious about the Super Deluxe on a 152. This didn't attract much attention the first go around. Anyone else here running this setup?


I think the new SD Ulti Coil is really good.
Didn’t get more than a ride in with the X2 before swapping but it transformed the feel. 
As a heavier rider 225lbs it’s way better n this bike because of the kinematics. 
(650lbs spring feels good but because of the Hydraulic Bottom Out support, I can come down a bit I think).
If RS offered 25lbs increment springs, it’d be great.

Climbing still feels snappy and energetic with the coil. Getting the right spring weight is key of course.

I’m really excited to try the 170 configuration soon.


----------



## Rom3n (Jan 21, 2014)

JKinger said:


> I think the new SD Ulti Coil is really good.
> Didn’t get more than a ride in with the X2 before swapping but it transformed the feel.
> As a heavier rider 225lbs it’s way better n this bike because of the kinematics.
> (650lbs spring feels good but because of the Hydraulic Bottom Out support, I can come down a bit I think).
> ...


Do you normally run 600lb springs?


----------



## JKinger (Oct 19, 2021)

Rom3n said:


> Do you normally run 600lb springs?


totally depends on the bike kinematics.
Dreadnought was a 450lbs spring. 
Shore was a 575lbs spring
Enduro was a 550lbs spring
Arrival (152) 650lbs spring (170) 600lbs spring.


----------



## Rom3n (Jan 21, 2014)

JKinger said:


> totally depends on the bike kinematics.
> Dreadnought was a 450lbs spring.
> Shore was a 575lbs spring
> Enduro was a 550lbs spring
> Arrival (152) 650lbs spring (170) 600lbs spring.


Yah I meant on the Arrival. Wasn't sure if you had been on a lighter spring or not.


----------



## JKinger (Oct 19, 2021)

Rom3n said:


> Yah I meant on the Arrival. Wasn't sure if you had been on a lighter spring or not.


Oh, ha. Right. 

600lbs spring on the 152 setup was too much sag.
575 on the 170 setup would be goldielocks but 600 it is.


----------



## Rom3n (Jan 21, 2014)

JKinger said:


> Oh, ha. Right.
> 
> 600lbs spring on the 152 setup was too much sag.
> 575 on the 170 setup would be goldielocks but 600 it is.


What sag were you running on the 152. I only know one guy that has one and he said 27% was his sweet spot.


----------



## JKinger (Oct 19, 2021)

Rom3n said:


> What sag were you running on the 152. I only know one guy that has one and he said 27% was his sweet spot.


600 on the 152 links was getting me approximately 30% or just over. 
650 is 25/26% roughly.


----------



## Rom3n (Jan 21, 2014)

JKinger said:


> 600 on the 152 links was getting me approximately 30% or just over.
> 650 is 25/26% roughly.


Sounds like 25ish maybe a tad over works well. Thx for the info, looking forward to building mine up.


----------



## AaronJobe (Sep 20, 2009)

Rom3n said:


> Doing a new build tomorrow with this setup. Just ran this shock on my V2 megatower and the new Nomad and I am loving it so I hope my feelings carry over to the Arrival.


I was wondering when I was going to see this bike pop up on your IG.


----------



## AaronJobe (Sep 20, 2009)

Getting ready to order a SDU for the 152 setup. Anybody have a good recommendation on spring weight for 190lbs?


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

AaronJobe said:


> Getting ready to order a SDU for the 152 setup. Anybody have a good recommendation on spring weight for 190lbs?


Probably around 550-575. I’d start with around Push’s recommendation or maybe 1 above it.

I know it’s a different brand, but it gets you possibly in a ballpark.


----------



## Rom3n (Jan 21, 2014)

AaronJobe said:


> I was wondering when I was going to see this bike pop up on your IG.


I was waiting for the frame only option


----------



## Rom3n (Jan 21, 2014)

AaronJobe said:


> Getting ready to order a SDU for the 152 setup. Anybody have a good recommendation on spring weight for 190lbs?


I'm 190 and will be setting mine up with a SDU. I will let you know what I end up with.


----------



## Bradical (Feb 18, 2013)

I have an Arrival 170 showing up on Monday , I weigh 165lbs geared up and its shipping with a 425lb Spring (Rock Shox Super Deluxe w/HBO)


----------



## jkb818 (May 24, 2020)

@KylerOnTwoWheels from what I have read you own both the 150 and 170...if you lived in Utah and had lots of climbing to do but lived for the downhill and occasionally did some lift-serviced riding and could only pick one what would it be?


----------



## tyler_WeAreOne (6 mo ago)

We've put together some set up guides for the new RockShox SD Ultimate Coil for the 170 and guides for the Select + and Ultimate air shocks for the 152s here -

152 - WeAreOneComposites_Arrival_152_RearShockBaseSetting_Guide.pdf

170 - WeAreOneComposites_Arrival_170_RearShockBaseSetting_Guide.pdf

Please DM with specific questions. Thanks,


----------



## KylerOnTwoWheels (Feb 21, 2021)

jkb818 said:


> @KylerOnTwoWheels from what I have read you own both the 150 and 170...if you lived in Utah and had lots of climbing to do but lived for the downhill and occasionally did some lift-serviced riding and could only pick one what would it be?


I have a 2022 that came as a 150. I rode it all spring/summer and most off fall as a 150 and just swapped everything over last week.

Both bikes climb well from I can tell. I'm assuming the 150 is the faster climber but haven't done any measured testing.

The 152 is almost like a 130mm trail bike with an extra 20mm of reserve. I've done lots of lift service with it only found it gets overwhelmed with a lot of rapid, successive hits.

So far the 170 hasn't got anything nasty thrown at it but it's doing well in the rough stuff I do ride.

Speaking of Utah, I just shuttled Wasatch Crest 2 weeks ago. Great ride. I don't think the 170 would have performed any better than the 150 did.

If I had to pick right now, I would pick the 170. Honestly though, you can't go wrong with either. I'm a big fan of being under biked but the 170 doesn't feel like a big sled so the draw backs of being overbiked are minimized. 

I really need to go back to 152 and see how I feel again. I'm planning on doing a bigger ride tommorow with about 3000ft of climbing. We'll see how I feel about the 170 after that.


----------



## jay_paradox (Oct 21, 2020)

Shuttling the crest is a great time. Did it about a month ago. Appreciate the detailed feedback. Currently on a previous gen pivot switchblade. Would like to try more travel and a coil.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jay_paradox (Oct 21, 2020)

So how was the ride? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abacall (Aug 9, 2018)

Just have to say… running cables on this frame is a pain in the ass, especially after using tube-in-tube.


----------



## jay_paradox (Oct 21, 2020)

abacall said:


> Just have to say… running cables on this frame is a pain in the ass, especially after using tube-in-tube.


Seems to be a common complaint 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JMLAD (Aug 27, 2021)

Since there are people here who seemingly got their hands on a 130 link. @gubbinalia

Is there a geo chart for the 130 somewhere? Stack is even shorter I presume? Chainstay length?


----------



## Rom3n (Jan 21, 2014)

abacall said:


> Just have to say… running cables on this frame is a pain in the ass, especially after using tube-in-tube.


That was not as much of a pain as my frame not having a chainstay protector installed


----------



## abacall (Aug 9, 2018)

jay_paradox said:


> Seems to be a common complaint
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My mistake was thinking I can use some old tricks (like using the old cable to guide the new one) to get those cables where they are supposed to go. Nope. Had to remove the fork to get them through the ports, and the freakin dropper... that bottom bracket, combined with the seat tube/top tube junction makes for lots of wire hanger finagling.


----------



## gubbinalia (May 11, 2020)

JMLAD said:


> Since there are people here who seemingly got their hands on a 130 link. @gubbinalia
> 
> Is there a geo chart for the 130 somewhere? Stack is even shorter I presume? Chainstay length?


Hmm, I actually haven't seen a geo chart for the 130. Maybe @tyler_WeAreOne could send you one.

I would say what is noticeable on the 130, after test-riding the 152, is that the BB is a little higher at sag and the stack is lower at sag (but generally runs about the same). Your thoughts may vary, though. Overall I think the 130 and the 152 fit pretty similarly.

I ~ believe ~ the links compensate out for how the drop in travel would change the HTA/STA such that the geo does not differ a ton between the two. (My iphone protractor says I'm at ~64deg. HTA with a 140 fork at sag.)


----------



## jay_paradox (Oct 21, 2020)

Am I correct in thinking if one were to purchase the 170 they could convert down to 150 or 130?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZaneJonesy (3 mo ago)

Is anyone having the rubber cable plugs under the bottom bracket slip out of the internal routing holes of the frame after some chunky descents? They don't seem super snug. I'm wondering if I've inserted them backward because I have the side with the two flanges facing outwards from the frame. 

If that's the right direction they're supposed to be in, any tips on how to keep them in place? Been getting some dust inside the frame already... would like to avoid that.


----------



## abacall (Aug 9, 2018)

ZaneJonesy said:


> Is anyone having the rubber cable plugs under the bottom bracket slip out of the internal routing holes of the frame after some chunky descents? They don't seem super snug. I'm wondering if I've inserted them backward because I have the side with the two flanges facing outwards from the frame.
> 
> If that's the right direction they're supposed to be in, any tips on how to keep them in place? Been getting some dust inside the frame already... would like to avoid that.


I was wondering if they made any plugs also. Since I'm running axs, one of the ports undertake BB aren't used, as well as one of the head tube ports.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

abacall said:


> I was wondering if they made any plugs also. Since I'm running axs, one of the ports undertake BB aren't used, as well as one of the head tube ports.


Search plugs here, there's this guy that will give you the files to 3D print your own, or maybe pay shipping and whatever else he asks.
I've just been running mine open. I need the plugs myself.

Found it! 





Printables







www.printables.com


----------



## kneedropper (Feb 27, 2007)

WhiteDLite said:


> Search plugs here, there's this guy that will give you the files to 3D print your own, or maybe pay shipping and whatever else he asks.
> I've just been running mine open. I need the plugs myself.
> 
> Found it!
> ...


You have a printer? Make us some homie!


----------



## jkb818 (May 24, 2020)

KylerOnTwoWheels said:


> You could always put a 160 air spring in the F38. That's what I'm running right now.
> 
> Once the 170 link arrives, I'll put the 170 air spring back in.
> 
> ...


Wish they had the all grey color still...looks sick. I do dig the Avacado but sadly have to go with the more expensive package to get it.


----------



## tyler_WeAreOne (6 mo ago)

If you are looking for an Arrival 170 frame, look no further as they are now live on the We Are One site - 









ARRIVAL Frame Only







www.weareonecomposites.com





Now is the time to plan your own dream build with this 170mm of rear travel, Enduro weapon.


----------



## kneedropper (Feb 27, 2007)

tyler_WeAreOne said:


> If you are looking for an Arrival 170 frame, look no further as they are now live on the We Are One site -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well sh*t. Waiting on my SP2 to be built and ship. Really like the green better but frame only (with color) wasn’t an option at the time.

Any chance you can see timelines on order # SO48891 ?😶


----------



## tyler_WeAreOne (6 mo ago)

kneedropper said:


> Well sh*t. Waiting on my SP2 to be built and ship. Really like the green better but frame only (with color) wasn’t an option at the time.
> 
> Any chance you can see timelines on order # SO48891 ?😶


 - I am told that it's only days away at this time. Thanks,


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

kneedropper said:


> Well sh*t. Waiting on my SP2 to be built and ship. Really like the green better but frame only (with color) wasn’t an option at the time.
> 
> Any chance you can see timelines on order # SO48891 ?😶


You want that guacamole on the backside of that taco!


----------



## gubbinalia (May 11, 2020)

NSMB.com - We Are One Arrival 152 SP1


The We Are One Arrival 152 SP1 is fast, way faster than you, it's faster than you, and you, and me too.




nsmb.com





I LOVED this review... but I completely disagree with the conclusion(s). Maybe I'm missing something?!

Would be curious to hear other folks' thoughts.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

gubbinalia said:


> NSMB.com - We Are One Arrival 152 SP1
> 
> 
> The We Are One Arrival 152 SP1 is fast, way faster than you, it's faster than you, and you, and me too.
> ...


I completely agree with his thoughts on, ”the bikes fast, I am not” exactly how I’d review it. 

For you goes who’ve gone up 2 sizes over recommended on a Coil 190lbs running 575 spring. 
Would you say that’s how the air shock felt, I haven’t ran an airshock on this Arrival yet and don’t plan on it. 

I’m using full travel at this heavier spring, the most noticeable thing after jumping to it from 525 stance of the bike while climbing and such. It’s like Push still wanted the bike to have 30% sag even though WAO wanted it to have 20-23% sag.


----------



## KylerOnTwoWheels (Feb 21, 2021)

jay_paradox said:


> So how was the ride?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I took a wrong turn and only got a 10km ride in. Got to ride some decent black stuff and the bike did really well. I don't remember being this confident on a 152 on these types of trails. 

I agree about WAO and Push not being on the same page with sag numbers. I feel like I wasted a lot of time on a bike that was too soft. The review is pretty bang on, slow tech is not the 152's strong suit. It wants to go fast everywhere. He really nailed the point about the 152 always pushing speed. It carries speed in such an uncanny way.

I also learned on the last ride, the SDU with the 170 links contacts a 590ml fidlock water bottle at around 60% stroke. Really annoying. If anyone knows of an adapter that moves it up more, that'd be great


----------



## abacall (Aug 9, 2018)

I think Wolftooth makes something that’ll work..


----------



## angerbot (5 mo ago)

I sort of get where he's coming from with the review as well. Low-speed tech is not where this bike wants to be ridden. Most of the trails around Canmore are pretty fast and it feels superb but on the rare tech trail I take it on it doesn't feel great even compared to my old Kona Process 134. I haven't found that it's a bike that wants to bite or punish mistakes as much as reviewers all seem to note though - the only thing that really makes it misbehave IME is not weighting the front properly. If you ride in the backseat I can see not liking this bike at all, but as long as I force myself to be chin over stem I've not had a problem.


----------



## Rom3n (Jan 21, 2014)

I haven't had the bike long but I have done some riding on the 152 in a bit of slow and fast tech here in Sedona and the bike has been awesome. Not sure if it's my setup "170 ZEB, SDU coil / 27% sag" but I have had no issues with the bike in slower tech. I would say it's the opposite, I think it has actually done really well so far.


----------



## KylerOnTwoWheels (Feb 21, 2021)

Rom3n said:


> I haven't had the bike long but I have done some riding on the 152 in a bit of slow and fast tech here in Sedona and the bike has been awesome. Not sure if it's my setup "170 ZEB, SDU coil / 28% sag" but I have had no issues with the bike in slower tech. I would say it's the opposite, I think it has actually done really well so far.



I think the 170 zeb really helps with slower stuff. Raising the bb and adding some stack.

Also, great video. I just subscribed


----------



## Rom3n (Jan 21, 2014)

KylerOnTwoWheels said:


> I think the 170 zeb really helps with slower stuff. Raising the bb and adding some stack.
> 
> Also, great video. I just subscribed


A good option to raise the front of these lower stack bikes is the Yoshimura Enduro stem. It adds about 12mm to the front without adding spacers. The new ZEB has been   the 170 feels great on this bike.


----------



## milly109 (Mar 10, 2015)

Rom3n said:


> I haven't had the bike long but I have done some riding on the 152 in a bit of slow and fast tech here in Sedona and the bike has been awesome. Not sure if it's my setup "170 ZEB, SDU coil / 28% sag" but I have had no issues with the bike in slower tech. I would say it's the opposite, I think it has actually done really well so far.


Ive had my arrival since the start of the season and I’ve been blown away by this bike. The NSMB review is pretty accurate. The bike wants to charge everyday in every direction and wants the rider to be focussed on the ride. I’ve only felt undergunned once on some super chunky rock DH runs ( rocket science at big white bike park) 
It makes you work on tech features but I’ve hit more tech lines on it than any other bike I’ve owned 
I do wish the stack height and the BB were higher and hopefully a 170mm fork will solve that issue. The suspension is incredible. I’ve had 00000 issues with the rear suspension. (I’m running the 11.6) The bike has been dead silent. 
I’m curious when PUSH will tweak the 11.6 to run 170mm but even then I’m not sure if I would pull the pin on it.


----------



## milly109 (Mar 10, 2015)

O and in the nsmb article it talks about not being flat pedal friendly. I would strongly disagree with that. I’ve gone away from clipless and ridden only flats this year. I bought chromag dagga’s and they are a massive game changer. So damn grippy and comfy. No sore feet, no slipped pedals. Just grippy and awesome.


----------



## Rom3n (Jan 21, 2014)

milly109 said:


> O and in the nsmb article it talks about not being flat pedal friendly. I would strongly disagree with that. I’ve gone away from clipless and ridden only flats this year. I bought chromag dagga’s and they are a massive game changer. So damn grippy and comfy. No sore feet, no slipped pedals. Just grippy and awesome.


I also have no issues with my flats.


----------



## jay_paradox (Oct 21, 2020)

I don’t see how any bike could be meant for a certain type of pedal…Has anyone purchased one of these bikes in the toast color yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abacall (Aug 9, 2018)

jay_paradox said:


> I don’t see how any bike could be meant for a certain type of pedal…Has anyone purchased one of these bikes in the toast color yet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe having something to do with the constant chain tension that's recommended? Flats are more of a push where clips can cycle more consistently. 
I just got the toast color, finally built up. Just in time for snow to cover everything...
I'll try and get her out around the neighborhood to at least check to make sure everything is working right and snap a few pics.


----------



## seacoaster (Aug 23, 2020)

abacall said:


> Tear it down, clean and rebuild. Sell it with a bunch of new parts. It's a size medium, and I love that bike more than anything I've ridden. It was really good to, and for, me. The 170 Arrival is the only bike that could have pulled me away from it.
> If you're interested shoot me a DM for details.
> The Arrival is mostly built, but I found out my old rear brake line was too short... Waiting on it to come in now so I can slap the brakes on and get her rolling for some test runs and tuning.


Thank you, he will need a large though. GLWS


----------



## jkb818 (May 24, 2020)

abacall said:


> Maybe having something to do with the constant chain tension that's recommended? Flats are more of a push where clips can cycle more consistently.
> I just got the toast color, finally built up. Just in time for snow to cover everything...
> I'll try and get her out around the neighborhood to at least check to make sure everything is working right and snap a few pics.


Share pics please!


----------



## Bradical (Feb 18, 2013)

It "Arrived" nicely "Toasted" , sorry I'm a dropper post down pic guy.....


----------



## Bradical (Feb 18, 2013)

For you Dropper Up Folks..........


----------



## JKinger (Oct 19, 2021)

Bradical said:


> It "Arrived" nicely "Toasted" , sorry I'm a dropper post down pic guy.....
> View attachment 2006434


… and a don’t give a F which way the tire should rotate kind a guy, hey?


----------



## jkb818 (May 24, 2020)

Bradical said:


> For you Dropper Up Folks..........
> View attachment 2006435


That's pretty sexy, toast is growing on me. More pics!


----------



## Rom3n (Jan 21, 2014)

Bradical said:


> It "Arrived" nicely "Toasted" , sorry I'm a dropper post down pic guy.....
> View attachment 2006434


Kind of hoping for a level pedal pic.


----------



## Kmag76 (Oct 12, 2016)

Rom3n said:


> A good option to raise the front of these lower stack bikes is the Yoshimura Enduro stem. It adds about 12mm to the front without adding spacers. The new ZEB has been   the 170 feels great on this bike.


Thanks for that! I hadn’t considered this stem, and wasn’t aware of the height benefit it gives. 

Just ordered one, and a new bar. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## big.griff1 (Jan 15, 2020)

Do the SP1 builds with AXS drivetrain and dropper come with 2 chargers?


----------



## Bradical (Feb 18, 2013)

big.griff1 said:


> Do the SP1 builds with AXS drivetrain and dropper come with 2 chargers?


Mine came with one charger


----------



## Bradical (Feb 18, 2013)

JKinger said:


> … and a don’t give a F which way the tire should rotate kind a guy, hey?


Dooh, oh man, I havent accidently installed a tire backwards for like ever, rode it that way today and wasn't bad, looking forward to way less drag next ride. Pic from my ride with the Bizzaro Assegai.


----------



## jay_paradox (Oct 21, 2020)

More importantly how does it ride?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

angerbot said:


> You might have some trouble with the oval chainring, I think WAO recommends against them for this bike. The clearance at the chainstays is quite tight even with the 32T round ring. Good luck with the wrap! I elected to leave my frame bare and the Cerakote has been holding up quite well in reality.


. No issues with oval on the WA1


----------



## big.griff1 (Jan 15, 2020)

Any pictures of Avacado bikes ride wrapped?


----------



## abacall (Aug 9, 2018)

Can someone tell me how many links they're using on the 170? WR1 just sent me a few links, said they shipped a few short.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

abacall said:


> Can someone tell me how many links they're using on the 170? WR1 just sent me a few links, said they shipped a few short.


3 I guess. 1 main link up top and 2 lower links.
There’s a photo from another member maybe a page or two back.

Pic is @KylerOnTwoWheels


----------



## abacall (Aug 9, 2018)

WhiteDLite said:


> 3 I guess. 1 main link up top and 2 lower links.
> There’s a photo from another member maybe a page or two back.
> 
> Pic is @KylerOnTwoWheels


Lols. Should have been more specific. 
Chain links…


----------



## kneedropper (Feb 27, 2007)

abacall said:


> Lols. Should have been more specific.
> Chain links…


Definitely had me scratching my head on that one haha


----------



## abacall (Aug 9, 2018)

First ride out…


----------



## bart.taylor.sucks (Oct 1, 2012)

Kmag76 said:


> Thanks for that! I hadn’t considered this stem, and wasn’t aware of the height benefit it gives.
> 
> Just ordered one, and a new bar.
> 
> ...


Looking at other options for stems to combat a bit of the low stack height, I’ve come across Anvl and Industry 9, both with 5mm of rise. Anyone have any other solid recommendations?


----------



## JMLAD (Aug 27, 2021)

Funn Equalizer 10mm


----------



## jay_paradox (Oct 21, 2020)

abacall said:


> First ride out…
> View attachment 2007052


Is that the 170? Ride report?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abacall (Aug 9, 2018)

jay_paradox said:


> Is that the 170? Ride report?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is.
Really hard to get a feel for the bike with a first ride. I took it on a familiar ride, with plenty of everything. Rough, berms, jumps, drops, slow-speed tech, steep, loose, and all under your own power of climbing singletrack (about 2k feet).
A few things stood out immediately.
One, this bike pedals fan-damn-tastic. I've never had a bike that I didn't activate the climb switch for, at least in the smoother bits. I toyed with it, but found it so much better open, that I definitely prefer it that way. On the road I'd use the switch, but anywhere else the suspension stayed planted. No movement under seated climbing. Just a bit under standing pedaling. This also meant that on the flatter sections of trail I was able to get more speed when throwing in a pedal stroke. My last bike was a Wreckoning, with a Push, so it was no slouch when it comes to that mid-stroke platform. This is significantly better.
Two, it's damn stable on bigger hits. It takes on drops and hucks-to-flat extremely well. No bottom outs, no harsh sounds or clangs, and just so damn stable. I have two tests for bikes for this. One is a set of stairs that I huck to the bottom, about 5 feet vertical total. The second is a ladder drop on the trail I took it on, probably 7-8' from takeoff to transition landing. Shrugged both off like no big deal. Very confidence inspiring.
Three, it jumps really well. I went for all the hits right off the bat. No unexpected takeoffs, and stable in the air. Had good pop off lips too so if your speed wasn't perfect you could still clear what you were trying to.
The other things I noticed were more due to the upsizing. I went for a large and I'm 5'8", so it felt long in the tighter stuff, and less snappy in those tighter turns. Couldn't really get the bike to drift as easily. The suspension also felt a bit harsh on the fast chunk, but I think that's because the suspension needs a bit to break in those seals fully.
I know better than to have any real opinion on the bike until it has about 300-500 miles on it. Only around then can I really know it well enough to know it's strengths and weaknesses. For now, I'm impressed for a first ride.


----------



## jay_paradox (Oct 21, 2020)

[mention]abacall [/mention] would you suggest medium for 5’6”?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abacall (Aug 9, 2018)

jay_paradox said:


> [mention]abacall [/mention] would you suggest medium for 5’6”?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seems like that's the right size. Really depends so much on your terrain, style, preferred bike feel etc. The bigger bike definitely feels it'll need more input for those fast motions, it likes to widen turns more than cut them. But it's definitely more stable at high speed. All tradeoffs. 
Also depends on your inseam, as one of my close friends are all torso short legs so he has a hard time finding the right fit.


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

abacall said:


> Seems like that's the right size. Really depends so much on your terrain, style, preferred bike feel etc. The bigger bike definitely feels it'll need more input for those fast motions, it likes to widen turns more than cut them. But it's definitely more stable at high speed. All tradeoffs.
> Also depends on your inseam, as one of my close friends are all torso short legs so he has a hard time finding the right fit.


I agree with this. I'm 5'9 (on a good day) but like your friend with short legs. My inseam is 28.5-29" (also on a good day haha) but have quite long toro and arms so prefer a bike with a longer reach to not feel cramped. I also have a hard time finding a bike in my reach preference that I can standover. The Arrival is literally made for people like me. SUPER low standover, and low stack to pair with short legs. My inseam is JUST long enough to touch the ground comfortably while seated with my dropper bottomed out which is usually hard to find. 

That being said, at 5'6" I would definitely be getting a Medium.


----------



## jkb818 (May 24, 2020)

Basketcase889 said:


> I agree with this. I'm 5'9 (on a good day) but like your friend with short legs. My inseam is 28.5-29" (also on a good day haha) but have quite long toro and arms so prefer a bike with a longer reach to not feel cramped. I also have a hard time finding a bike in my reach preference that I can standover. The Arrival is literally made for people like me. SUPER low standover, and low stack to pair with short legs. My inseam is JUST long enough to touch the ground comfortably while seated with my dropper bottomed out which is usually hard to find.
> 
> That being said, at 5'6" I would definitely be getting a Medium.


my other thought was going with a Small for something more playful, the challenge with most of these bikes i like is they aren't exactly just sitting in a store that i can go check them out.


----------



## kneedropper (Feb 27, 2007)

jkb818 said:


> my other thought was going with a Small for something more playful, the challenge with most of these bikes i like is they aren't exactly just sitting in a store that i can go check them out.


Isn’t medium the smallest size option? I’m 5’7” and went with a medium. Still waiting on mine to be built/shipped though so can’t comment on fit of any kind.


----------



## jkb818 (May 24, 2020)

kneedropper said:


> Isn’t medium the smallest size option? I’m 5’7” and went with a medium. Still waiting on mine to be built/shipped though so can’t comment on fit of any kind.


oh yeah, got confused with other bikes i am considering like the pivot firebird or evil insurgent mx.


----------



## abacall (Aug 9, 2018)

jkb818 said:


> oh yeah, got confused with other bikes i am considering like the pivot firebird or evil insurgent mx.


Coming from the Wrecker I can tell you a few things that stood out right away. First off, when building the bike, the Evil is a ****-ton easier. Those tube-in-tube routes makes it a piece of cake when routing any cables. This meant that replacing housing was super fast and easy. The routing is also very smooth, no kinks, which translates to smoother cable action. 
The Evil also had the most reliable bearings of any bike I've owned. Don't know how that will compare with the Arrival. 
The stack height difference is noticeable too. The Evil is much taller in the front, which to me was a positive. Easier to dial in for my preference (taller stack). Arrival will need some getting used to with the lower stack height, but it feels like that's how it's meant to be ridden.
The geo is VERY different between then though. The Evil has short chain stays, and shorter wheelbase. This makes it really feel like a long-legged trail bike, very playful. Arrival is longer and feels like it. Stable as hell though, and I think with some time and adjustment to riding style it'll be faster.
On the Wrecker, that mid-stroke platform is quite something, and has a very poppy feeling. Load it up, boing it goes. Arrival has a great platform for pedaling seated, definitely better than the Wrecker. But the mid-stroke is easier to go through. This is good for chunk, and it's super predictable off lips. It feel like more of a heels-down and push through it bike, where the Wrecker felt more like a hover-bike. We'll see if the Arrival will have that effect over time as the seals break in, I think it will. 
The Wrecker can feel a bit skittish under braking too, partly from that short back end, partly from the platform. The Arrival was super controlled, back end felt glued down, which was amazing on the steep and loose sections. 
This is comparing two similar bikes, the 170 and the Wrecker. Similar travel, very different feel out on the trail.


----------



## jkb818 (May 24, 2020)

there is just too many good bikes to consider these days.


----------



## sr-34 (3 mo ago)

jkb818 said:


> there is just too many good bikes to consider these days.


But just one Arrival. Ordered myself the 170mm Frameset in Avocado, can't wait to built it up.


----------



## jkb818 (May 24, 2020)

sr-34 said:


> But just one Arrival. Ordered myself the 170mm Frameset in Avocado, can't wait to built it up.


But is the Arrival better than an Evil or a Pivot Firebird...that's my dilemma.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

jkb818 said:


> But is the Arrival better than an Evil or a Pivot Firebird...that's my dilemma.


They all handle differently, better is subjective.
Better at what?

Pick a bike and ridicule everyone not on same bike.


----------



## qbngringo (May 28, 2010)

jkb818 said:


> But is the Arrival better than an Evil or a Pivot Firebird...that's my dilemma.


Are those bikes made in North America with locally sourced parts that help both the local economy and environment when compared to other manufacturing methods? Do they also come with a lifetime warranty where they are fixed rather than replaced? Those bikes are good but this bike stands for more.


----------



## KylerOnTwoWheels (Feb 21, 2021)

WhiteDLite said:


> Pick a bike and ridicule everyone not on same bike.


Qbngringo's got it figured out. Haha


----------



## AaronJobe (Sep 20, 2009)

But is the Arrival better than an Evil or a Pivot Firebird...that's my dilemma.
[/QUOTE]
Yes


----------



## jkb818 (May 24, 2020)

Any more ride reports on the 170?

Curious does it ride like a bike with less travel? This would be my daily driver and live in Park City, Utah. So lots of climbing and assorted types of downhill. Occasional lift-served riding at deer valley.


----------



## abacall (Aug 9, 2018)

jkb818 said:


> Any more ride reports on the 170?
> 
> Curious does it ride like a bike with less travel? This would be my daily driver and live in Park City, Utah. So lots of climbing and assorted types of downhill. Occasional lift-served riding at deer valley.


I ride PC quite a bit, probably more than anywhere else. If you're riding mostly blues with occasional blacks +, I'd go for the 152 if that's your main area. 90% of the trails don't need any more.
That said, I got the 170 since I tend to look for the steeper, rougher, faster trails. And I'm old and my knees and back hurt. I don't mind being more fit to get the extra cushion.


----------



## jay_paradox (Oct 21, 2020)

abacall said:


> I ride PC quite a bit, probably more than anywhere else. If you're riding mostly blues with occasional blacks +, I'd go for the 152 if that's your main area. 90% of the trails don't need any more.
> That said, I got the 170 since I tend to look for the steeper, rougher, faster trails. And I'm old and my knees and back hurt. I don't mind being more fit to get the extra cushion.


I’m 43 and prefer steeper, technical and fast as well.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gasman5 (2 mo ago)

KylerOnTwoWheels said:


> I have a 2022 that came as a 150. I rode it all spring/summer and most off fall as a 150 and just swapped everything over last week.
> 
> Both bikes climb well from I can tell. I'm assuming the 150 is the faster climber but haven't done any measured testing.
> 
> ...


Just ordered 170 frame for build and also found a set of 152 used links and X2 shock. Idea is to use both setups, 152 for the long epic days and some local riding, 170 for S2S or road trips focusing on gnarly stuff, shuttling etc (or maybe day to day use if I love it). Imagine I might switch the setup half dozen times per year unless I stick with the 170 for everything. Was the link swap as straight forward as it sounds? Like 30 min or less? Have you run your 170 setup on Big Ed, 36 etc (I'm in Kamloops)? Bet it rocks.


----------



## abacall (Aug 9, 2018)

jay_paradox said:


> I’m 43 and prefer steeper, technical and fast as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well then... You have an answer 
I only got one ride in so far on the 170. Did Terror-Sled, which is a great mix of steep and gnarly mixed with plenty of jumps, drops, and berms. Pedaled fantastic, handled it all great. That ride is just fine on a mid-travel bike, but way more fun on the longer travel. If you're riding Moose House, Evil Empire, Black Forest, Insurgent, etc at PCMR then yeah, the 170 is going to be your jam. Just like before, all those are perfectly fine on a 150, but just faster and more fun on a bigger bike.


----------



## jkb818 (May 24, 2020)

abacall said:


> Well then... You have an answer
> I only got one ride in so far on the 170. Did Terror-Sled, which is a great mix of steep and gnarly mixed with plenty of jumps, drops, and berms. Pedaled fantastic, handled it all great. That ride is just fine on a mid-travel bike, but way more fun on the longer travel. If you're riding Moose House, Evil Empire, Black Forest, Insurgent, etc at PCMR then yeah, the 170 is going to be your jam. Just like before, all those are perfectly fine on a 150, but just faster and more fun on a bigger bike.


Sound like we have the same taste in trails, haven't tried all those but I bet I'd like them. We should meet up next season. Totally agreed that all trails in PC can be ridden with 150. My switchblade is 135 in the back and it hasn't stopped me. Just want to experience a bit more capability with my bike without sacrificing climbing. Since my current switchblade is previous gen and on a monster truck plus size 27.5 / 2.8s. I bet that most of the more modern geo bikes with 29er wheels will feel easier going up.


----------



## jkb818 (May 24, 2020)

jkb818 said:


> Sound like we have the same taste in trails, haven't tried all those but I bet I'd like them. We should meet up next season. Totally agreed that all trails in PC can be ridden with 150. My switchblade is 135 in the back and it hasn't stopped me. Just want to experience a bit more capability with my bike without sacrificing climbing. Since my current switchblade is previous gen and on a monster truck plus size 27.5 / 2.8s. I bet that most of the more modern geo bikes with 29er wheels will feel easier going up. When I demoed a Firebird the climbing performance was incredible.


----------



## Guitarick (Dec 10, 2016)

If anyone is looking for it, Push is having a $400 off sale today. They don't have a 170mm option yet (and when I last talked to them they had no definite time frame), but if you want a 150mm option this might be a good time to pick one up.


----------



## gubbinalia (May 11, 2020)

Guitarick said:


> If anyone is looking for it, Push is having a $400 off sale today. They don't have a 170mm option yet (and when I last talked to them they had no definite time frame), but if you want a 150mm option this might be a good time to pick one up.


SUPER tempted by this one. I've rode the Eleven Six on the Druid and the v1 Sentinel and as not-very-suspension-minded rider, I think it lives up to the substantial hype. 

I think for my current Arrival setup I want to keep saving my pennies for when the EXT air shock (Aria? Air-ria!) is available. For me anyhow, it's nice to have that ability to micro-tweak air pressure on a bike that's so sag-dependent.


----------



## Guitarick (Dec 10, 2016)

gubbinalia said:


> SUPER tempted by this one. I've rode the Eleven Six on the Druid and the v1 Sentinel and as not-very-suspension-minded rider, I think it lives up to the substantial hype.
> 
> I think for my current Arrival setup I want to keep saving my pennies for when the EXT air shock (Aria? Air-ria!) is available. For me anyhow, it's nice to have that ability to micro-tweak air pressure on a bike that's so sag-dependent.


I LOVED my EXT Storia on my Druid when I had it. I'm thinking of converting my Arrival to 170mm and if so I think I'll go for the Storia. Not impressed lately with non-support of Push on their "life time...we'll just modify it for you" shock, but the Push does ride nice.


----------



## snooka (Apr 8, 2008)

Thoughts from those of you who have used both air and coil on the 152 - Would it be better to start with the Super deluxe ultimate and get an idea of how it handles, or go straight with the 11.6? I'm just shy of 200 at ride time and want to keep the 152 setup for trail then swap to 170 for anything more demanding


----------



## Guitarick (Dec 10, 2016)

snooka said:


> Thoughts from those of you who have used both air and coil on the 152 - Would it be better to start with the Super deluxe ultimate and get an idea of how it handles, or go straight with the 11.6? I'm just shy of 200 at ride time and want to keep the 152 setup for trail then swap to 170 for anything more demanding


I've only ridden a coil on my Arrival, but both an air and coil on my Druid. Personally I like the feel of coil much better than air. Also, IMHO, I'd go for the EXT over the Push. Lighter, comes with two springs and it's just damn sexy. Not sure how the price compares today tho' with the sale on the Push shock. YMMV.


----------



## Bradical (Feb 18, 2013)

Unfortunately the EXT Storia doesn’t fit the Arrival 170 , it makes contact with the frame at full compression.


----------



## Guitarick (Dec 10, 2016)

Bradical said:


> Unfortunately the EXT Storia doesn’t fit the Arrival 170 , it makes contact with the frame at full compression.


Damn I'll have to look into that. My buddy runs the Storia on his 170 and hasn't complained about frame contact. He's a pretty good rider, but maybe hasn't hit it that hard. Is it right at the end of the stroke or sooner? Also...what size frame are you riding?


----------



## sr-34 (3 mo ago)

You guys all seem to like the EXT-stuff which for me is not an option anymore on any Bike. Owned the Era V1, V2 and 2x Storia V3. Had problems with each and every component ... was way worse than my old Ducati regarding downtime.


----------



## angerbot (5 mo ago)

snooka said:


> Thoughts from those of you who have used both air and coil on the 152 - Would it be better to start with the Super deluxe ultimate and get an idea of how it handles, or go straight with the 11.6? I'm just shy of 200 at ride time and want to keep the 152 setup for trail then swap to 170 for anything more demanding


IMO it depends a lot on what kind of ride you’re looking for. An air shock makes the 152 quite poppy and has to be much firmer to get the right sag characteristics. In my experience the X2 makes the bike feel like a shorter travel bike that just has a bit of extra “oh ****” room. The elevensix feels a lot more planted and is more forgiving of bad line choice, but also is less lively under pedalling and less playful. With the coil the bike “feels” bigger and a lot more muted.


----------



## abacall (Aug 9, 2018)

Guitarick said:


> Not impressed lately with non-support of Push on their "life time...we'll just modify it for you" shock, but the Push does ride nice.


Curious what you mean by this? Is it that they don't have the 170 tune done yet, or something else?


----------



## snooka (Apr 8, 2008)

Guitarick said:


> I've only ridden a coil on my Arrival, but both an air and coil on my Druid. Personally I like the feel of coil much better than air. Also, IMHO, I'd go for the EXT over the Push. Lighter, comes with two springs and it's just damn sexy. Not sure how the price compares today tho' with the sale on the Push shock. YMMV.


Thanks!


angerbot said:


> IMO it depends a lot on what kind of ride you’re looking for. An air shock makes the 152 quite poppy and has to be much firmer to get the right sag characteristics. In my experience the X2 makes the bike feel like a shorter travel bike that just has a bit of extra “oh ****” room. The elevensix feels a lot more planted and is more forgiving of bad line choice, but also is less lively under pedalling and less playful. With the coil the bike “feels” bigger and a lot more muted.


Perfect, thats exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

I am running the EXT Storia V3 LOK on my bike, but only have 2 rides on it (after 7 months on the X2 for comparison), and need to go up a spring size or two. So far I love it, and thats with sag around 32%! I don't feel like I lost much peddling efficiency at all, and the grip is crazy! Not to mention the smoother rear end. I did an XC type (very rolly tight peddling single track) of ride and the bike was amazing still, and this is where I was really worried with the coil. Can't wait to try it with the stiffer spring to bring the bottom bracket back up, as thats the only negative I really noticed so far.

Always wanted the Push, but after reading and talking with Tyler at WAO, he recommended the Storia if I wanted to keep the lightweight poppy feeling of the X2. And I can't say I'm missing the Push!


----------



## Bradical (Feb 18, 2013)

Guitarick said:


> Damn I'll have to look into that. My buddy runs the Storia on his 170 and hasn't complained about frame contact. He's a pretty good rider, but maybe hasn't hit it that hard. Is it right at the end of the stroke or sooner? Also...what size frame are you riding?


I'm on Medium 170, perhaps it clears on the bigger frames and probably isnt an issue on the 152 ? To be 100% sure I'd inquire with We are One directly which is what I did.
I'm assuming it makes contact at full bottom out, you could check by removing the the spring and then gently compressing the shock all the way through its travel.


----------



## AaronJobe (Sep 20, 2009)

I ordered the SDU Coil and 550 spring. $400 from my local shop


----------



## Guitarick (Dec 10, 2016)

abacall said:


> Curious what you mean by this? Is it that they don't have the 170 tune done yet, or something else?


So Push cannot/will not give me an ETA on converting the shock to 170mm. Tried multiple times to get some response from them (no idea on cost either) and they had no idea. WA1 (as of this morning) also said Push has given them no ETA on the 170mm support. Furthermore, over on Pinkbike, their have been comments in some of the posts of Push telling customers they are no longer either supporting the shock they have and/or the conversion they want to do. Maybe I'm reading more into this then there is, but it certainly isn't the easy process I thought it would be just to get the shock converted to the 170mm.


----------



## Guitarick (Dec 10, 2016)

Basketcase889 said:


> I am running the EXT Storia V3 LOK on my bike, but only have 2 rides on it (after 7 months on the X2 for comparison), and need to go up a spring size or two. So far I love it, and thats with sag around 32%! I don't feel like I lost much peddling efficiency at all, and the grip is crazy! Not to mention the smoother rear end. I did an XC type (very rolly tight peddling single track) of ride and the bike was amazing still, and this is where I was really worried with the coil. Can't wait to try it with the stiffer spring to bring the bottom bracket back up, as thats the only negative I really noticed so far.
> 
> Always wanted the Push, but after reading and talking with Tyler at WAO, he recommended the Storia if I wanted to keep the lightweight poppy feeling of the X2. And I can't say I'm missing the Push!


O.k....now I'm getting really confused. Hey Basketcase889 is your bike a 152? Also, what size frame? I will be contacting WR1 as well.

I'd go look at my buddies 170mm with EXT, but he's on his way to Australia.


----------



## snooka (Apr 8, 2008)

Any issues running a 30mm spindle/eewings? Any issues with a hellbender bb/other suggestions?


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

Guitarick said:


> So Push cannot/will not give me an ETA on converting the shock to 170mm. Tried multiple times to get some response from them (no idea on cost either) and they had no idea. WA1 (as of this morning) also said Push has given them no ETA on the 170mm support. Furthermore, over on Pinkbike, their have been comments in some of the posts of Push telling customers they are no longer either supporting the shock they have and/or the conversion they want to do. Maybe I'm reading more into this then there is, but it certainly isn't the easy process I thought it would be just to get the shock converted to the 170mm.


Push isn't just going to convert your 185/55 to a 205/65 without testing first. They could convert it sure, but they won't. It's not worth them converting and reviews coming out saying it's "meh" 
Sure they may lose some sells, but it beats negative exposure. 

Also they will still rebuild and support your older model ElevenSix, but I understand them not converting them to new bikes. Only bikes that the last generation of shock was tested on.


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

Guitarick said:


> O.k....now I'm getting really confused. Hey Basketcase889 is your bike a 152? Also, what size frame? I will be contacting WR1 as well.
> 
> I'd go look at my buddies 170mm with EXT, but he's on his way to Australia.


I'm on a 152.. Sorry was posting for the others asking about the EXT experience


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

snooka said:


> Any issues running a 30mm spindle/eewings? Any issues with a hellbender bb/other suggestions?


I run an eewings and hellbender set-up. No issues.

However the Storia / 170mm issue is annoying, as that was my plan and already have the special order shock bolts..


----------



## abacall (Aug 9, 2018)

Guitarick said:


> So Push cannot/will not give me an ETA on converting the shock to 170mm. Tried multiple times to get some response from them (no idea on cost either) and they had no idea. WA1 (as of this morning) also said Push has given them no ETA on the 170mm support. Furthermore, over on Pinkbike, their have been comments in some of the posts of Push telling customers they are no longer either supporting the shock they have and/or the conversion they want to do. Maybe I'm reading more into this then there is, but it certainly isn't the easy process I thought it would be just to get the shock converted to the 170mm.





WhiteDLite said:


> Push isn't just going to convert your 185/55 to a 205/65 without testing first. They could convert it sure, but they won't. It's not worth them converting and reviews coming out saying it's "meh"
> Sure they may lose some sells, but it beats negative exposure.
> 
> Also they will still rebuild and support your older model ElevenSix, but I understand them not converting them to new bikes. Only bikes that the last generation of shock was tested on.


This is exactly right. When they say they will convert the 11.6, they mean only to tested frames not any frame/size. That's their whole selling point; tested to the kinematics of each frame. 
I spoke with them also, and they said they are going to release the 170 when they can. But they need to get a frame in, test it for a while, then they can release the tune for it. I appreciate this, and it's why I bought the shock in the first place. 
For now the RS coil is excellent, so I'm in no rush for the tune. When it comes, they'll charge their regular reconfig fee (I believe it's $300?) to set it up. I'll send mine in for sure.


----------



## KylerOnTwoWheels (Feb 21, 2021)

abacall said:


> This is exactly right. When they say they will convert the 11.6, they mean only to tested frames not any frame/size. That's their whole selling point; tested to the kinematics of each frame.
> I spoke with them also, and they said they are going to release the 170 when they can. But they need to get a frame in, test it for a while, then they can release the tune for it. I appreciate this, and it's why I bought the shock in the first place.
> For now the RS coil is excellent, so I'm in no rush for the tune. When it comes, they'll charge their regular reconfig fee (I believe it's $300?) to set it up. I'll send mine in for sure.


I'm going to leave the Push for the 152 setup and get a custom tune on the SDU. Tractive is working on their custom stuff for the 2023 right now so hopefully by the time it needs a service I can just send it to them.


----------



## Rom3n (Jan 21, 2014)

Selling my 2023 SDU coil and stock X2 for the 152. Only a few weeks of use on the coil, X2 was never used. Selling SDU for $395 and X2 for $295 + shipping.


----------



## gubbinalia (May 11, 2020)

Rom3n said:


> Selling my 152 "updated version with carbon bridge" link and 2023 SDU coil shock. Both have only a few weeks of use. Selling the set for $695 or separate. $395 shock, $300 link.


Sending you a PM now, thanks!


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

Rom3n said:


> Selling my 2023 SDU coil and stock X2 for the 152. Only a few weeks of use on the coil, X2 was never used. Selling SDU for $395 and X2 for $295 + shipping.
> 
> View attachment 2008751


holy moly I got lucky on price I got for my X2 locally. 
If I didn't have the push I'd be all over that SDU, great pricing.


----------



## Block9 (Sep 12, 2020)

Well it’s time to give the Arrival a little upgrade!

Question for anyone who’s changed their linkage over, did you guys just put a little grease on the shaft of the thru bolt and blue locktite on the threads of the bolts? Thanks!


----------



## kneedropper (Feb 27, 2007)

Rom3n said:


> Selling my 2023 SDU coil and stock X2 for the 152. Only a few weeks of use on the coil, X2 was never used. Selling SDU for $395 and X2 for $295 + shipping.
> 
> View attachment 2008751


That SDU coil is hella tempting…assuming it’s even still available. Sadly I don’t even have the bike yet though. Still waiting on any kind of build/shipping notification.😕


----------



## gasman5 (2 mo ago)

Chainring question. Did try to find this by searching but...
What is the smallest chainring folks have been running? I assume 28 should be fine and not sure I'd ever go smaller but just checking.


----------



## JKinger (Oct 19, 2021)

gasman5 said:


> Chainring question. Did try to find this by searching but...
> What is the smallest chainring folks have been running? I assume 28 should be fine and not sure I'd ever go smaller but just checking.


I thought about going for a 28t too but started with a 30t. I’m not sure that a 28t would clear the chainstay protector. 
It likely will but it’s pretty close with a 30t.

interested if anyone here is running a 28t?


----------



## gubbinalia (May 11, 2020)

JKinger said:


> I thought about going for a 28t too but started with a 30t. I’m not sure that a 28t would clear the chainstay protector.
> It likely will but it’s pretty close with a 30t.
> 
> interested if anyone here is running a 28t?


28T is reaallly close to hitting the front of the rubber protector in the 10/11T cogs. I don't get much rubbing in the 11T once the bike is under sag, but the 10T rubs sporadically when the bike is sagged. I went back to a 30T, which (for me, anyhow) is alright for everything but the longest and steepest road climbs on all-day rides, and that seems to have done the trick. (note, this is with a Shimano short-cage derailleur with the clutch tension about as tight as it gets -- the added chain slap on a SRAM derailleur might increase the rubbing no matter the chainring size.)


----------



## gubbinalia (May 11, 2020)

Block9 said:


> Well it’s time to give the Arrival a little upgrade!
> 
> Question for anyone who’s changed their linkage over, did you guys just put a little grease on the shaft of the thru bolt and blue locktite on the threads of the bolts? Thanks!


Nice one -- seems like the ZEB/SuperDeluxe coil combo is the go-to for the 170 setup, eh?

I just swapped to the 152 links and didn't even use LocTite thinking that I might swap back immediately -- bolts didn't back out at all at the recommended torque spec after a few hours' riding. If I stick with the 152 indefinitely then I'll go back and put some blue LocTite on there.

(BTW, I'm sure folks already know this, but you can swap the links one at a time, making it super easy to keep the bike in the stand with the two triangles strapped together. No need to disassemble the thing just to swap the links over.)


----------



## KylerOnTwoWheels (Feb 21, 2021)

gubbinalia said:


> Nice one -- seems like the ZEB/SuperDeluxe coil combo is the go-to for the 170 setup, eh?
> 
> I just swapped to the 152 links and didn't even use LocTite thinking that I might swap back immediately -- bolts didn't back out at all at the recommended torque spec after a few hours' riding. If I stick with the 152 indefinitely then I'll go back and put some blue LocTite on there.
> 
> (BTW, I'm sure folks already know this, but you can swap the links one at a time, making it super easy to keep the bike in the stand with the two triangles strapped together. No need to disassemble the thing just to swap the links over.)


My lower shock bolt backed off slightly but after retorquing it hasn't come loose again.

Maybe I forgot to torque it?


----------



## gasman5 (2 mo ago)

gubbinalia said:


> 28T is reaallly close to hitting the front of the rubber protector in the 10/11T cogs. I don't get much rubbing in the 11T once the bike is under sag, but the 10T rubs sporadically when the bike is sagged. I went back to a 30T, which (for me, anyhow) is alright for everything but the longest and steepest road climbs on all-day rides, and that seems to have done the trick. (note, this is with a Shimano short-cage derailleur with the clutch tension about as tight as it gets -- the added chain slap on a SRAM derailleur might increase the rubbing no matter the chainring size.)


Thanks for this. I'm running a 30 or 32 depending on terrain with 170 mm crank and will be going to 165 mm crank, so a smaller chainring would be the sweet spot for me apparently in terms of perceived effort. I'm not as young as I used to be and am riding mainly interior and Sea to Sky in BC so lots of fun climbing. I'll stick with a 30 for the new build and may try smaller only if needed. Good thing is the downhills here (and rider!) are such that I'd be very rarely in the smallest cogs! I'll post if I try the 28.


----------



## gubbinalia (May 11, 2020)

gasman5 said:


> Thanks for this. I'm running a 30 or 32 depending on terrain with 170 mm crank and will be going to 165 mm crank, so a smaller chainring would be the sweet spot for me apparently in terms of perceived effort. I'm not as young as I used to be and am riding mainly interior and Sea to Sky in BC so lots of fun climbing. I'll stick with a 30 for the new build and may try smaller only if needed. Good thing is the downhills here (and rider!) are such that I'd be very rarely in the smallest cogs! I'll post if I try the 28.


That makes total sense. I wouldn't worry too much about sizing down on chainring if you're only losing 5mm of crank length -- I can barely notice the difference from a power/cadence perspective (or maybe I'm just weak!) 

One thing that's amazing about the Arrival is that you don't end up with a horrific, inefficient chainline when you're winching up the hill in those lowest gears. You can shift into those bailout cogs and spin away without a ton of noise/grinding/cross-chain issues. As a result, running a tiny chainring to keep yourself in the higher gears when climbing isn't quite as mandatory on the Arrival as it is on some of the newer Boost bikes (e.g. this pestilential crop of 55mm-chainline bikes that have been released recently!)

Jealous of your riding terrain, sounds like the Arrival fits in nicely with those interior BC trails!


----------



## Rom3n (Jan 21, 2014)

I switched over to the 170 setup and find the bike to be a really good go fast machine. It also does really well in slower tech.


----------



## Blkdoutindustries (Feb 23, 2020)

Rom3n said:


> I switched over to the 170 setup and find the bike to be a really good go fast machine. It also does really well in slower tech.


If you decide to sell the 152 links let me know, I just ordered my 170 SP1.


----------



## Rom3n (Jan 21, 2014)

Blkdoutindustries said:


> If you decide to sell the 152 links let me know, I just ordered my 170 SP1.


Already sold.


----------



## big.griff1 (Jan 15, 2020)

Blkdoutindustries said:


> If you decide to sell the 152 links let me know, I just ordered my 170 SP1.


 What kind of time frame were you given until it’s shipped?


----------



## Blkdoutindustries (Feb 23, 2020)

big.griff1 said:


> What kind of time frame were you given until it’s shipped?


I just ordered it today but on the phone I was told around 4 weeks since they are all painted to order


----------



## abacall (Aug 9, 2018)

Rom3n said:


> I switched over to the 170 setup and find the bike to be a really good go fast machine. It also does really well in slower tech.


Sheet dude, freakin spicy riding!


----------



## Rom3n (Jan 21, 2014)

abacall said:


> Sheet dude, freakin spicy riding!


Keeps you on your toes =)


----------



## Bradical (Feb 18, 2013)

Pretty easy to enjoy this bike!


----------



## kneedropper (Feb 27, 2007)

Any Arrival owners running a Cane Creek coil on their rig yet?

I believe @gubbinalia is running their Kitsuma air can. Haven’t seen/heard anyone with their coil shock yet though.


----------



## gubbinalia (May 11, 2020)

kneedropper said:


> Any Arrival owners running a Cane Creek coil on their rig yet?
> 
> I believe @gubbinalia is running their Kitsuma air can. Haven’t seen/heard anyone with their coil shock yet though.


Coil should work just fine -- the outer/external diameter of a VALT spring on a Kitsuma coil is pretty close to the OD of the Kitsuma Air air-can. The Kitsuma Air has plenty of space from the seat-tube (Size 3, 130mm links).

I had a bit of a tricky time getting the Kitsuma Air to feel "dialed" on the Arrival, and I imagine the coil might take a similar level of fiddling and testing to get it all sorted. Nonetheless, I think Cane Creek makes a superlative product, and they have fantastic customer support.


----------



## gubbinalia (May 11, 2020)

Bradical said:


> Pretty easy to enjoy this bike!


Nice one -- I like all the bronze with the tan 'toast' Cerakote!

How are you liking the feel of the Convergence rims so far? Did you have the Union rims previously as a comparison? According to Josh and co. the difference in "feel" is fairly noticeable.


----------



## Rom3n (Jan 21, 2014)

Bradical said:


> Pretty easy to enjoy this bike!
> View attachment 2010620


The 170 is so fast in the rough


----------



## Bradical (Feb 18, 2013)

The new Rims are gourgeous and ride well but I cant really speak to how they compare without trying another wheelset on the Arrival. This is the only Super Boost wheel I have , I may try running the front wheel on my other bike though to see if there is any noticable difference to feel vs the Unions.


----------



## tyler_WeAreOne (6 mo ago)

Convergence goes live at Noon Pacific Standard Time and we'll do our best to keep the rim talk in this other thread - 

We Are One Convergence wheels

Thanks for all the bike talk and questions!


----------



## tyler_WeAreOne (6 mo ago)

Guitarick said:


> So Push cannot/will not give me an ETA on converting the shock to 170mm. Tried multiple times to get some response from them (no idea on cost either) and they had no idea. WA1 (as of this morning) also said Push has given them no ETA on the 170mm support. Furthermore, over on Pinkbike, their have been comments in some of the posts of Push telling customers they are no longer either supporting the shock they have and/or the conversion they want to do. Maybe I'm reading more into this then there is, but it certainly isn't the easy process I thought it would be just to get the shock converted to the 170mm.


With regards to PUSH and WR1, the development of a custom shock like what we are looking for on the 170 Arrival will take time. They have a frame with 170 links in hand and are developing a shock with us. They got their 170 set only shortly before yourselves, so please cut them a little slack on not having an option at launch - we'd rather see it done right as well  The 11.6 performs really well and we all want the end user to feel like their purchase enhanced their ride experience. 

Anything not WR1 related, I can't speak to that end.


----------



## tyler_WeAreOne (6 mo ago)

snooka said:


> Any issues running a 30mm spindle/eewings? Any issues with a hellbender bb/other suggestions?


I've got 2 seasons on the EeWings with the Hellbender BB on my Arrival and would vouch for this set up.


----------



## abacall (Aug 9, 2018)

Bradical said:


> Pretty easy to enjoy this bike!
> View attachment 2010620


What's goin on with that spring?


----------



## Bassmantweed (Nov 10, 2019)

Shark said:


> I'll consider one if they offer frame only. Looks sweet. I think it's great that it is made in Canada.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


same


----------



## tyler_WeAreOne (6 mo ago)

Bassmantweed said:


> same


We Are One does offer the frame in both 152, and 170 - ARRIVAL Frame Only


----------



## evangonzalez87 (2 mo ago)

Rom3n said:


> Selling my 2023 SDU coil and stock X2 for the 152. Only a few weeks of use on the coil, X2 was never used. Selling SDU for $395 and X2 for $295 + shipping.
> 
> View attachment 2008751


Still got the X2 for sale?


----------



## Rom3n (Jan 21, 2014)

evangonzalez87 said:


> Still got the X2 for sale?


I do


----------



## snooka (Apr 8, 2008)

Bradical said:


> Pretty easy to enjoy this bike!
> View attachment 2010620


Ti cage?


----------



## snooka (Apr 8, 2008)

tyler_WeAreOne said:


> I've got 2 seasons on the EeWings with the Hellbender BB on my Arrival and would vouch for this set up.


Excellent! Thanks!


----------



## neroleeloo (3 mo ago)

Seriously hot bike!Id be curious to hear how does it ride compare to your SB150?



JKinger said:


> Build complete.
> Can’t wait to try this 2023 RockShox SDU coil out.
> 
> 2023 170mm Zeb Ultimate
> ...


----------



## Bradical (Feb 18, 2013)

snooka said:


> Ti cage?


Correct , Wolftooth Ti water bottle cage


----------



## neroleeloo (3 mo ago)

tyler_WeAreOne said:


> With regards to PUSH and WR1, the development of a custom shock like what we are looking for on the 170 Arrival will take time. They have a frame with 170 links in hand and are developing a shock with us. They got their 170 set only shortly before yourselves, so please cut them a little slack on not having an option at launch - we'd rather see it done right as well  The 11.6 performs really well and we all want the end user to feel like their purchase enhanced their ride experience.
> 
> Anything not WR1 related, I can't speak to that end.


Bummer, Im about to pull the trigger on the 170 but the RockShock is an absolute deal breaker…Do we know for sure the EXT will hit the frame on a size large? How about Ohlins? Is that an option?


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

neroleeloo said:


> Bummer, Im about to pull the trigger on the 170 but the RockShock is an absolute deal breaker…Do we know for sure the EXT will hit the frame on a size large? How about Ohlins? Is that an option?


wait, some shocks hit the frame?


----------



## neroleeloo (3 mo ago)

WhiteDLite said:


> wait, some shocks hit the frame?


Lol, make contact with the frame


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

neroleeloo said:


> Lol, make contact with the frame


As big as the push is, I’m surprised others are “making contact with the frame.”


----------



## neroleeloo (3 mo ago)

WhiteDLite said:


> As big as the push is, I’m surprised others are “making contact with the frame.”


Me too…I find that hard to believe and Ive emailed them about it.
The Push reservoir is big but short maybe? The RockShock seems to be the longest of the bunch but also seems to be much closer to the shock’s body than the EXT.


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

I think the concern would be hitting the water bottle cage…. I cant imagine how it could hit the frame.

Curious how close the RS gets.


----------



## neroleeloo (3 mo ago)

..


----------



## tyler_WeAreOne (6 mo ago)

neroleeloo said:


> Bummer, Im about to pull the trigger on the 170 but the RockShock is an absolute deal breaker…Do we know for sure the EXT will hit the frame on a size large? How about Ohlins? Is that an option?


If going to the EXT, go to the E-Storia with the reservoir at a different orientation. Ohlins air shocks should be good to go, no details on the coil yet.


----------



## Guitarick (Dec 10, 2016)

tyler_WeAreOne said:


> If going to the EXT, go to the E-Storia with the reservoir at a different orientation. Ohlins air shocks should be good to go, no details on the coil yet.


Thanks Tyler....but do you mean the EXT Storia V3 (reservoir in line) or E-Storia (reservoir at a 90 although e-bike "rated")? I'd really like to go EXT, but thought that option was a no go.

Never mind...just reread your post E-Storia...thanks.


----------



## Blkdoutindustries (Feb 23, 2020)

Guitarick said:


> Thanks Tyler....but do you mean the EXT Storia V3 (reservoir in line) or E-Storia (reservoir at a 90 although e-bike "rated")? I'd really like to go EXT, but thought that option was a no go.


Says right there...

"If going to the EXT, go to the *E-Storia* with the reservoir at a different orientation. Ohlins air shocks should be good to go, no details on the coil yet."


----------



## neroleeloo (3 mo ago)

tyler_WeAreOne said:


> If going to the EXT, go to the E-Storia with the reservoir at a different orientation. Ohlins air shocks should be good to go, no details on the coil yet.


thank you !Do you know if WR1 could provide all the proper fitments for the E Storia?


----------



## abacall (Aug 9, 2018)

If anyone is wondering, 118 links for the 170.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

Has any one tried a dual crown fork with the 170 rear that can share experience?

Only person I’ve saw do it is a sponsored rider Jacob, and he never made an official post only an Instagram story.

I’m going to try it for bike park days, and sure it’s probably overkill, but building bikes is part of the fun.

Since the current fork is a 1.5” taper and the DC forks are 1.25” straight I’m assuming I need the Chris King Devolution Plate and the bottom of an Inset 2 to mount fork to bike?


----------



## gubbinalia (May 11, 2020)

WhiteDLite said:


> Has any one tried a dual crown fork with the 170 rear that can share experience?
> 
> Only person I’ve saw do it is a sponsored rider Jacob, and he never made an official post only an Instagram story.
> 
> ...


If memory serves, Dustin said in a podcast that the frame was testing at DH standards. Whether or not there is official warranty coverage for a dual-crown fork, is a separate matter!

I'm more of a "dual-crowns are for DH bikes" kind of rider, especially in the era (pun intended) of the 37-38mm stanchioned fork. The Formula DC option that has been rumored (was it called the Nero?) would be awfully tempting, however.

Yes, the CK Devolution base plate would work for the purpose you're intending, though I'm not sure how easy it is to find those around. King is weird when it comes to small parts.


----------



## tyler_WeAreOne (6 mo ago)

neroleeloo said:


> thank you !Do you know if WR1 could provide all the proper fitments for the E Storia?


Like "Does the E-Storia fit the 152 and the 170?" It does due to the turned reservoir.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

gubbinalia said:


> If memory serves, Dustin said in a podcast that the frame was testing at DH standards. Whether or not there is official warranty coverage for a dual-crown fork, is a separate matter!
> 
> I'm more of a "dual-crowns are for DH bikes" kind of rider, especially in the era (pun intended) of the 37-38mm stanchioned fork. The Formula DC option that has been rumored (was it called the Nero?) would be awfully tempting, however.
> 
> Yes, the CK Devolution base plate would work for the purpose you're intending, though I'm not sure how easy it is to find those around. King is weird when it comes to small parts.


If I didn't find a new boxxer for almost 40% off I'd have just went on with the Zeb. I just couldn't find the zeb on as big of a discount.
180-190 DC front with 170 rear will be a great bike park bike. Windrock being my closest park.

I'm still rocking the original 152 with 160 Fox 36.

@tyler_WeAreOne, I never saw any mention of a fork changing the warranty coverage, can you confirm the frame meets DH standards and is safe to run?
On their website it says you can push it to 190 I believe,

The 170 Build.
Rockshox Boxxer Select $900
Rockshox Super Deluxe Ultimate Coil $440 (2023)
SAR 400 LB Coil $108
170 Linkages $443
ProTaper DH Stem $25
Nukeproof Horizon V2 20x110 Boost $153

Small tidbits to find still, but should be awesome.
I'd have loved to have gotten a new Convergence Hydra set with an axle/spacer kit for the 20x110, but I cannot beat the $150 wheel.


----------



## tyler_WeAreOne (6 mo ago)

WhiteDLite said:


> If I didn't find a new boxxer for almost 40% off I'd have just went on with the Zeb. I just couldn't find the zeb on as big of a discount.
> 180-190 DC front with 170 rear will be a great bike park bike. Windrock being my closest park.
> 
> I'm still rocking the original 152 with 160 Fox 36.
> ...


The Arrival passed DH standard testing. We lean towards the 180 on the Boxxer, keep us posted on the 190, but don't go full length,


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

tyler_WeAreOne said:


> The Arrival passed DH standard testing. We lean towards the 180 on the Boxxer, keep us posted on the 190, but don't go full length,


No problem, I found a calculator and I’ll still be around 63.2 HA at 190, I believe I mentioned It in an email with you, but if I found the correct info a DC fork at same travel as a SC has an axle to crown measurement around 15mm less.

So going to 190mm on a DC would be about the same effect on geometry as a 175mm SC.


----------



## JMLAD (Aug 27, 2021)

Anybody weigh their Arrival 170? NSMB say their XL is 36lbs. That's with inserts and coil but still seems high. The front tire in the photo is EXO, I can't tell the back. Maybe he weighed it w/ pedals? Still a bit much. The published weights on release were ~32lbs I believe.

[I'm not looking for a chat on the relative unimportance of weight  just the facts ma'am]


----------



## gubbinalia (May 11, 2020)

JMLAD said:


> Anybody weigh their Arrival 170? NSMB say their XL is 36lbs. That's with inserts and coil but still seems high. The front tire in the photo is EXO, I can't tell the back. Maybe he weighed it w/ pedals? Still a bit much. The published weights on release were ~32lbs I believe.
> 
> [I'm not looking for a chat on the relative unimportance of weight  just the facts ma'am]


Without breaking things down to the component parts individually, I would say the NSMB quoted weight sounds about right. To get a rough estimate, scroll back through this thread or look at the Facebook group for folks' measured weights on their Arrival 152 builds (often 32-33lbs.); then add the weight for the coil shock, Zeb, heavier tires, inserts, minor weight increase going to the Convergence-series rims, etc. 36lbs. sounds reasonable for back-of-the-envelope math.

The frame weight on the Arrival is quite competitive with the lighter end of the "all-mountain" market, so I'd say it's up to you to make build choices that fall on the burlier or less-burly end of the spectrum.


----------



## Rom3n (Jan 21, 2014)

JMLAD said:


> Anybody weigh their Arrival 170? NSMB say their XL is 36lbs. That's with inserts and coil but still seems high. The front tire in the photo is EXO, I can't tell the back. Maybe he weighed it w/ pedals? Still a bit much. The published weights on release were ~32lbs I believe.
> 
> [I'm not looking for a chat on the relative unimportance of weight  just the facts ma'am]


My medium is 34 lbs but it's not a stock build. I don't usually care about weight much but I'm good with where it's at considering it has a pretty heavy shock.


----------



## JMLAD (Aug 27, 2021)

gubbinalia said:


> Without breaking things down to the component parts individually, I would say the NSMB quoted weight sounds about right. To get a rough estimate, scroll back through this thread or look at the Facebook group for folks' measured weights on their Arrival 152 builds (often 32-33lbs.); then add the weight for the coil shock, Zeb, heavier tires, inserts, minor weight increase going to the Convergence-series rims, etc. 36lbs. sounds reasonable for back-of-the-envelope math.
> 
> The frame weight on the Arrival is quite competitive with the lighter end of the "all-mountain" market, so I'd say it's up to you to make build choices that fall on the burlier or less-burly end of the spectrum.


Well, the 32lb spec on the website was for the 170 and included the Zeb as I recall. I considered the coil and inserts (~2lbs). The tires on NSMB are EXO (at least the front) so I'm still having a hard time finding 4lbs.

Edit: looked back at my notes from September and unless I totally missed something the spec'd weight was 32lbs for an XL 170 with Zeb _and_ coil.


----------



## JMLAD (Aug 27, 2021)

Rom3n said:


> My medium is 34 lbs but it's not a stock build. I don't usually care about weight much but I'm good with where it's at considering it has a pretty heavy shock.


She's beautimous!

34lbs with pedals or without? What pedals are those? 

EXO+ in the back as well (can't quite see)? 

GX or XO1? 

No Inserts?


----------



## Rom3n (Jan 21, 2014)

JMLAD said:


> She's beautimous!
> 
> 34lbs with pedals or without? What pedals are those?
> 
> ...


Pedals included "Oneup". EX0+ rear, X01 cassette, XX1 AXS, 5 dev cranks.


----------



## Bradical (Feb 18, 2013)

JMLAD said:


> Well, the 32lb spec on the website was for the 170 and included the Zeb as I recall. I considered the coil and inserts (~2lbs). The tires on NSMB are EXO (at least the front) so I'm still having a hard time finding 4lbs.
> 
> Edit: looked back at my notes from September and unless I totally missed something the spec'd weight was 32lbs for an XL 170 with Zeb _and_ coil.


You right on what you remember, I purchased one due to the posted weight of 32lbs without pedals , spec’d with coil and Zeb. I was assuming I could add pedals and shave some weight with my lighter parts and still end up around 32-32.5lbs but NOPE. My bike weights 34lbs with a super light spring, eewings etc.
If I had known from the beginning I wouldn’t have purchased as I was looking for a lighter bike. I may sell my Arrival Frame as I’m still a little bitter about being mislead with the weight that was posted back in Sept. Having said all that, for what it’s worth it’s a great bike , it does have something special going on but I wanted lighter ……and I didn’t want to enter Super Boost world as my other bike is Boost and it’s nice to be able swap wheels if and when issues arise.


----------



## JMLAD (Aug 27, 2021)

Thanks for posting the weights, team. 

Still seems like an absolutely outstanding bike, just not absurdly light. Good weight for a downhill rated/EWS proven frame regardless.


----------



## Bradical (Feb 18, 2013)

JMLAD said:


> Thanks for posting the weights, team.
> 
> Still seems like an absolutely outstanding bike, just not absurdly light. Good weight for a downhill rated/EWS proven frame regardless.


Correct, seems like every Enduro ready bike in the 160-170mm travel range are all about 34lbs these days give or take 1/2 a pound. The increase in weight comes from the coil, 38mm forks , tire inserts ,stronger casing tires and a little more frame material to allow for life time warranties.


----------



## kneedropper (Feb 27, 2007)

What are the lower rear shock hardware specs?
Would the Arrival kinematics be better suited to a Progressive spring or Linear? @tyler_WeAreOne , or anyone haha?


----------



## WeAreOne_Composites (Mar 23, 2017)

The Arrival has progressive kinematics, so a linear spring is heading toward a more optimal setup for the 170mm version.



kneedropper said:


> What are the lower rear shock hardware specs?
> Would the Arrival kinematics be better suited to a Progressive spring or Linear? @tyler_WeAreOne , or anyone haha?


----------



## kneedropper (Feb 27, 2007)

WeAreOne_Composites said:


> The Arrival has progressive kinematics, so a linear spring is heading toward a more optimal setup for the 170mm version.


Thanks so much for the quick reply. Would the linear spring recommendation still be applicable for the 152 setup?
And not to be a bother but what are the specs on that rear shock hardware?


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

Not really a fault if the bike as most people never ride in these conditions, but fresh muddy loam will easily clog in the rear mud guard, especially when it has thin, grass, roots, and leaves.

keep in mind this is one of the only trail systems that they say have a good day as they’re working the wet track and your riding on it.


----------



## JMLAD (Aug 27, 2021)

kneedropper said:


> Thanks so much for the quick reply. Would the linear spring recommendation still be applicable for the 152 setup?
> And not to be a bother but what are the specs on that rear shock hardware?


The leverage curve is on the progressive side for sure ~28%









We Are One Arrival 2022


En esta entrada voy a analizar a la We Are One Arrival 2022, el primer cuadro fabricado por una empresa Americana que hasta ahora se había d...




linkagedesign.blogspot.com


----------



## neroleeloo (3 mo ago)

What is your favourite chainguide on the Arrival?


----------



## Rom3n (Jan 21, 2014)

Bradical said:


> You right on what you remember, I purchased one due to the posted weight of 32lbs without pedals , spec’d with coil and Zeb. I was assuming I could add pedals and shave some weight with my lighter parts and still end up around 32-32.5lbs but NOPE. My bike weights 34lbs with a super light spring, eewings etc.
> If I had known from the beginning I wouldn’t have purchased as I was looking for a lighter bike. I may sell my Arrival Frame as I’m still a little bitter about being mislead with the weight that was posted back in Sept. Having said all that, for what it’s worth it’s a great bike , it does have something special going on but I wanted lighter ……and I didn’t want to enter Super Boost world as my other bike is Boost and it’s nice to be able swap wheels if and when issues arise.


I don't see how they could have come up with 32lbs for this bike with a coil. Maybe with air shock and some really light tires you could get close.


----------



## tyler_WeAreOne (6 mo ago)

kneedropper said:


> What are the lower rear shock hardware specs?
> Would the Arrival kinematics be better suited to a Progressive spring or Linear? @tyler_WeAreOne , or anyone haha?


@kneedropper - The Lower shock hardware is 30x8mm


----------



## tyler_WeAreOne (6 mo ago)

neroleeloo said:


> What is your favourite chainguide on the Arrival?


@neroleeloo - This is the guide that we make inhouse (

__
http://instagr.am/p/CWvs5ZJpf1A/
 ) It'll accept pretty much any 2 bolt ISCG bash to complete if you are looking for protection as well as a guide.


----------



## Bradical (Feb 18, 2013)

Rom3n said:


> I don't see how they could have come up with 32lbs for this bike with a coil. Maybe with air shock and some really light tires you could get close.


I'm sure it was a error , but it was what was posted once upon a time


----------



## seacoaster (Aug 23, 2020)

Bradical said:


> I'm sure it was a error , but it was what was posted once upon a time


My 52 S2 with Air weighed in at 32.5 with pedals, AXS xo1, XX1 cassette, and bike yoke dropper.


----------



## tyler_WeAreOne (6 mo ago)

Does anyone have a friend that is on the fence? Now's the time where their purchase could net the value of their bike being donated back to their trail association - 

Arrival for the Trails


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

I haven't measured, anyone know what the Fox 36 steerer tube length was cut to on these bikes?
I'm at work and looking on PB for a used fork.


----------



## Rom3n (Jan 21, 2014)

I wanted to post a quick video from the other day while doing some shock testing. I'm finding the Arrival to be one of the quieter bikes I have owned. I like quiet bikes and this has really been icing on the cake for me. I'm running XX1 AXS and a 30T chainring.


----------



## jkb818 (May 24, 2020)

Rom3n said:


> I wanted to post a quick video from the other day while doing some shock testing. I'm finding the Arrival to be one of the quieter bikes I have owned. I like quiet bikes and this has really been icing on the cake for me. I'm running XX1 AXS and a 30T chainring.


You singlehandedly keep convincing me an Arrival should be my next bike haha.


----------



## shakazulu12 (Jul 14, 2015)

I don’t even need a next bike and I kinda want one.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

Rom3n said:


> I wanted to post a quick video from the other day while doing some shock testing. I'm finding the Arrival to be one of the quieter bikes I have owned. I like quiet bikes and this has really been icing on the cake for me. I'm running XX1 AXS and a 30T chainring.


wrecking into a tree > wrecking into some cacti 

Good Riding!


----------



## Rom3n (Jan 21, 2014)

jkb818 said:


> You singlehandedly keep convincing me an Arrival should be my next bike haha.


I'm having a great time with the 170. I think it is the fastest of all the enduro bikes I have owned.


----------



## Rom3n (Jan 21, 2014)

WhiteDLite said:


> wrecking into a tree > wrecking into some cacti
> 
> Good Riding!


You don't even have to wreck into them. They can do a lot of damage when you just brush against them 🤕 I do that more than I really should.


----------



## shakazulu12 (Jul 14, 2015)

@Rom3n You had or have a Nomad 6 right? How would you compare with the WA1?


----------



## Rom3n (Jan 21, 2014)

shakazulu12 said:


> @Rom3n You had or have a Nomad 6 right? How would you compare with the WA1?


Nomad is a really good bike. In the bike park it's really fun to ride and jump. It's more agile for sure with the 27.5 rear. The suspension does not feel as composed in the rough as the Arrival. I feel that I can ride the Arrival faster and the Arrival gives me a little more confidence when pushing to my limits.


----------



## jubaltrials (Dec 17, 2021)

WhiteDLite said:


> I haven't measured, anyone know what the Fox 36 steerer tube length was cut to on these bikes?
> I'm at work and looking on PB for a used fork.


180mm for size 2 (plus or minus 5 mm for the other sizes).


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

jubaltrials said:


> 180mm for size 2 (plus or minus 5 mm for the other sizes).


Awesome. Thank you.


----------



## Twinkleintime (1 mo ago)

I don't think they're expected to be shipped for direct to consumer till mid-late September. I've saw some dealers tag WR1 on Instagram.


----------



## big.griff1 (Jan 15, 2020)

Lots of mixed reviews on ride wrapping the Arrival. Anyone have any good or bad stories about it? Any pictures?

I ordered the ride wrap kit but am on the fence about installing it


----------



## Rom3n (Jan 21, 2014)

big.griff1 said:


> Lots of mixed reviews on ride wrapping the Arrival. Anyone have any good or bad stories about it? Any pictures?
> 
> I ordered the ride wrap kit but am on the fence about installing it


I usually wrap my bikes but after seeing how it looked on this frame I just left it off. So far the finish has held up great.


----------



## big.griff1 (Jan 15, 2020)

Rom3n said:


> I usually wrap my bikes but after seeing how it looked on this frame I just left it off. So far the finish has held up great.


What didn’t you like about the look of it? I usually strap a tube to my frame which gets a bunch of mud/dirt around it and am happy that my frames have been wrapped for that.


----------



## abacall (Aug 9, 2018)

big.griff1 said:


> Lots of mixed reviews on ride wrapping the Arrival. Anyone have any good or bad stories about it? Any pictures?
> 
> I ordered the ride wrap kit but am on the fence about installing it


I’ll try and snap some soon. 
Ive done 5 bikes now, the arrival is definitely the hardest one to get perfect. I stripped the bike down, prepped, took my time. I’m not sure why but the entire frame was a pia. Small bubbles everywhere, peeling up at corners. Took me a long time, but it came out nice in the end. 
Also, mine came with the shuttle pad installed, which meant I had to cut the part that’s on the underside of the downtube to fit correctly. 
I don’t think I’d do it again. I usually get the most wear around the chainstays from heel rub, any area I strap something to the bike, and by the inside of the rear triangle from debris. I’d probably just wrap those areas if I had to do it again.


----------



## big.griff1 (Jan 15, 2020)

abacall said:


> I’ll try and snap some soon.
> Ive done 5 bikes now, the arrival is definitely the hardest one to get perfect. I stripped the bike down, prepped, took my time. I’m not sure why but the entire frame was a pia. Small bubbles everywhere, peeling up at corners. Took me a long time, but it came out nice in the end.
> Also, mine came with the shuttle pad installed, which meant I had to cut the part that’s on the underside of the downtube to fit correctly.
> I don’t think I’d do it again. I usually get the most wear around the chainstays from heel rub, any area I strap something to the bike, and by the inside of the rear triangle from debris. I’d probably just wrap those areas if I had to do it again.


Ok, ya I’ve done a few bike previously and as annoying as it is to install, I’m happy I did it. But hearing all the mixed reviews, im a bit skeptical. Pictures would be rad to see.
Ridewrap did warn me about the shuttle pad aswell.


----------



## jubaltrials (Dec 17, 2021)

I use to wrap my bikes all the time. Nowadays I just do top tube for shuttle damage, and swap it out as soon as someone's brake lever digs into it.


----------



## neroleeloo (3 mo ago)

Bradical said:


> Pretty easy to enjoy this bike!
> View attachment 2010620


Killer ride bro ! Where did you get the gold decals on your Zeb?


----------



## abacall (Aug 9, 2018)

Here're some pics of the wrap installed.

One of the worst junctions. Had to do some trimming to get it right.








Some of the bubbles left over. You can also see how the film covers some of the dropout.









Overall good though. Can't see it in too many places. If you look by the head tube junction, you can see that I didn't wrap the head tube or top tube. Some of the seams are visible (seat/chainstay connector), but not many.


----------



## Bradical (Feb 18, 2013)

neroleeloo said:


> Killer ride bro ! Where did you get the gold decals on your Zeb?


Thanks, graphics are come Slik Graphics, colour is foil / metallic kashima 






RockShox ZEB Ultimate Decal Kit - Black Forks | Slik Graphics


Get your RockShox ZEB Ultimate Decal Kit - Black Forks at Slik Graphics. Customise yours today! Worldwide shipping and express delivery available.




www.slikgraphics.com


----------



## big.griff1 (Jan 15, 2020)

abacall said:


> Here're some pics of the wrap installed.
> 
> One of the worst junctions. Had to do some trimming to get it right.
> View attachment 2013321
> ...


Looks good! I ended up doing mine Saturday. Most of it turned out well, few weird marks on the downtube piece for some reason.


----------



## seacoaster (Aug 23, 2020)

Rom3n said:


> I wanted to post a quick video from the other day while doing some shock testing. I'm finding the Arrival to be one of the quieter bikes I have owned. I like quiet bikes and this has really been icing on the cake for me. I'm running XX1 AXS and a 30T chainring.


The bike is eerily quiet, it is insane. Of course it makes the swoosh of my X2 noticeable(again), lol


----------



## Rom3n (Jan 21, 2014)

seacoaster said:


> The bike is eerily quiet, it is insane. Of course it makes the swoosh of my X2 noticeable(again), lol


Another reason to go SDU


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

Don’t worry, you’ll never break a Magura lever. Lever doesn’t break, it rips out of the master.


----------



## abacall (Aug 9, 2018)

Had similar thing happen. MCs aren’t too expensive though, got mine on Amazon. If you’re on mt7/8 , make sure you get the same.


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

Great time to Shigura those things…


----------



## gubbinalia (May 11, 2020)

WhiteDLite said:


> Don’t worry, you’ll never break a Magura lever. Lever doesn’t break, it rips out of the master.


Wow, that's... wow. Magura levers are the most bizarre design. +1 on the Shigura idea, I had that going with some 9120 levers and MT5 calipers for a while and I much preferred it to the Shimano servo wave feel or the somewhat "wooden" Magura.

Can't help but ask, what is that T-handle ratchet you're holding/using in the first picture? On the hunt for a good small ratchet with a T-handle (the Wera zyklop I have is a great tool but works as a one-sided lever).


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

gubbinalia said:


> Wow, that's... wow. Magura levers are the most bizarre design. +1 on the Shigura idea, I had that going with some 9120 levers and MT5 calipers for a while and I much preferred it to the Shimano servo wave feel or the somewhat "wooden" Magura.
> 
> Can't help but ask, what is that T-handle ratchet you're holding/using in the first picture? On the hunt for a good small ratchet with a T-handle (the Wera zyklop I have is a great tool but works as a one-sided lever).


I'm undecided what way to go, I do have a used Saint brake set currently. 

Also I found this kit a year back for around $40 just google shopping. 








Silca T-Ratchet + Ti-Torque Kit | REI Co-op


A multi-configurable shop-quality ratchet in waxed canvas case, the Silca T-Ratchet + Ti-Torque Kit includes a titanium torque extension to ensure perfect tightening for all of your high-end gear.




www.rei.com


----------



## neroleeloo (3 mo ago)

WhiteDLite said:


> Don’t worry, you’ll never break a Magura lever. Lever doesn’t break, it rips out of the master.
> 
> View attachment 2013652
> 
> ...


So it looks like the brake didn’t move/rotate…Did you have that thing super tighten up or were you able to move it on the bar fairly easily?


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

neroleeloo said:


> So it looks like the brake didn’t move/rotate…Did you have that thing super tighten up or were you able to move it on the bar fairly easily?


I did a sideways tip over, It's tight enough to not move riding, but loose enough I've hit it with the knee and it's moved. 
Hope that makes sense.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

Ordered some Dominion Brakes on sale with rotors for $320 on Hayes website.









And here’s the response from Magura. I find it weird a manufacture throws it back on WAO, kind of a not my problem type deal.
If WAO wants to help cool, if not I’m covered. I do believe it’s poor manufacturing or design. The lever should always be the weakest link in the system, not the master.

As you guys saw in the photos, it ripped the master apart to the piston and was leaking fluid.


----------



## KylerOnTwoWheels (Feb 21, 2021)

I bought a set of Hope T4 V4 for my hardtail. They are amazing and I'll be swapping them around with the MT7's soon. Nothing wrong with the mt7's but I think the Hopes a whole new level.


----------



## abacall (Aug 9, 2018)

KylerOnTwoWheels said:


> I bought a set of Hope T4 V4 for my hardtail. They are amazing and I'll be swapping them around with the MT7's soon. Nothing wrong with the mt7's but I think the Hopes a whole new level.


Was wondering about these. I have a set of T3E3s on the trail bike, and they're one of the most reliable setups I've ever used. They just don't have the power needed for the steeper/longer descents and leave my hands exhausted. 
I'm running the MT7s now, and love the power, modulation, and reliability of those as well. But those MCs are not my favorite. I've managed to break one over a season, which isn't too bad. 
Have any insight into how they compare to the MT7s or T3E3?


----------



## Blkdoutindustries (Feb 23, 2020)

abacall said:


> Was wondering about these. I have a set of T3E3s on the trail bike, and they're one of the most reliable setups I've ever used. They just don't have the power needed for the steeper/longer descents and leave my hands exhausted.
> I'm running the MT7s now, and love the power, modulation, and reliability of those as well. But those MCs are not my favorite. I've managed to break one over a season, which isn't too bad.
> Have any insight into how they compare to the MT7s or T3E3?


Swap the Magura levers for Shimano and be done, probably best brakes you can have.


----------



## big.griff1 (Jan 15, 2020)

Anyone have a 475lb Rockshox spring that didn’t work for them on the 170 that they want to part with?


----------



## springs (May 20, 2017)

big.griff1 said:


> Anyone have a 475lb Rockshox spring that didn’t work for them on the 170 that they want to part with?


Rockshox springs only come in 50lb increments so you'll need something else if you want a 475. SAR springs can be used with their spacers but not cheap.


----------



## big.griff1 (Jan 15, 2020)

springs said:


> Rockshox springs only come in 50lb increments so you'll need something else if you want a 475. SAR springs can be used with their spacers but not cheap.


Rockshox do come in 25lb increments although a little tougher to find. The 170 Arrivals all seem to be coming with the odd numbered ones (425,475,525, etc).


----------



## springs (May 20, 2017)

big.griff1 said:


> Rockshox do come in 25lb increments although a little tougher to find. The 170 Arrivals all seem to be coming with the odd numbered ones (425,475,525, etc).


Must be a new thing. If you can link anywhere that has them I'll believe you


----------



## big.griff1 (Jan 15, 2020)

Anyone looking for a solution to plugging the unused hole in the cover on bottom of the front triangle, I used some 5/8” foam backer rod. 
Used a piece about an inch long and it seems to sandwich in there nicely. Not the best but it will keep mud etc out.


----------



## big.griff1 (Jan 15, 2020)

springs said:


> Must be a new thing. If you can link anywhere that has them I'll believe you





springs said:


> Must be a new thing. If you can link anywhere that has them I'll believe you


----------



## Rom3n (Jan 21, 2014)

I got a set of the new convergence triad wheels on the 170 and wanted to just say how nice they ride. These wheels feel great in rock gardens and have a really nice composed, dampened feel. They also have just the right amount of stiffness the keep the bike feeling energetic. It also helps that they are pretty sexy .


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

Rom3n said:


> I got a set of the new convergence triad wheels on the 170 and wanted to just say how nice they ride. These wheels feel great in rock gardens and have a really nice composed, dampened feel. They also have just the right amount of stiffness the keep the bike feeling energetic. It also helps that they are pretty sexy .


so you could tell a noticeable difference going from Unions to Triads?


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

big.griff1 said:


> Anyone looking for a solution to plugging the unused hole in the cover on bottom of the front triangle, I used some 5/8” foam backer rod.
> Used a piece about an inch long and it seems to sandwich in there nicely. Not the best but it will keep mud etc out.
> View attachment 2014620


I think that needs a googley eye!


----------



## Rom3n (Jan 21, 2014)

WhiteDLite said:


> so you could tell a noticeable difference going from Unions to Triads?


I noticed a difference over the union yes. Would it be worth a union owner spending a bunch of money to upgrade? probably not as the union is very good but choosing between the two the convergence feels like a upgrade.


----------



## Bradical (Feb 18, 2013)

I’ve got set of Convergence wheel for sale on PB, $1400 CDN, used 12 times, brand new condition. Zero scratches or scrapes.I sold my Arrival as I was in between sizes and have been preferring the fit of my Deviate Claymore more . Need to sell these wheels so I can build up another pair in standard boost.
Best wheels I’ve been on for sure, super sexy as well!


----------



## Rom3n (Jan 21, 2014)

Bradical said:


> I’ve got set of Convergence wheel for sale on PB, $1400 CDN, used 12 times, brand new condition. Zero scratches or scrapes.I sold my Arrival as I was in between sizes and have been preferring the fit of my Deviate Claymore more . Need to sell these wheels so I can build up another pair in standard boost.
> Best wheels I’ve been on for sure, super sexy as well!


That's a good price.


----------



## suranko (Mar 13, 2020)

Anyone put on a DHX on their 152?


----------



## jkb818 (May 24, 2020)

Curious if anyone has put any coils on the 152...


----------



## neroleeloo (3 mo ago)

jkb818 said:


> Curious if anyone has put any coils on the 152...


Lots of people have…what are you hoping to achieve?


----------



## big.griff1 (Jan 15, 2020)

Not really Arrival specific but I have noticed that a lot of the bolts and bottom bracket on my Arrival have a copper compound on them. I’m assuming this is a copper antiseize? I usually just stick to grease or loctite on threads but am curious to exactly what brand & product We Are One are using on these threads?


----------



## kneedropper (Feb 27, 2007)

@tyler_WeAreOne @WeAreOne_Composites 
Happy new year! Any projected release timelines for the 130 links?


----------



## WeAreOne_Composites (Mar 23, 2017)

kneedropper said:


> @tyler_WeAreOne @WeAreOne_Composites
> Happy new year! Any projected release timelines for the 130 links?


If you can all keep a secret, the 130 bike and link kits will be launching the second week in January. But don't tell anyone, it's our secret, ok.


----------



## gubbinalia (May 11, 2020)

WeAreOne_Composites said:


> If you can all keep a secret, the 130 bike and link kits will be launching the second week in January. But don't tell anyone, it's our secret, ok.


The raddest trail bike around cometh!


----------



## kneedropper (Feb 27, 2007)

WeAreOne_Composites said:


> If you can all keep a secret, the 130 bike and link kits will be launching the second week in January. But don't tell anyone, it's our secret, ok.


Would it be a horrid notion to run the stock 55mm stroke shock with the 130mm links for a net 140mm travel rear? Or potentially a 50mm stroke shock on the stock 152 links for a similar net 140mm travel?


----------



## WeAreOne_Composites (Mar 23, 2017)

kneedropper said:


> Would it be a horrid notion to run the stock 55mm stroke shock with the 130mm links for a net 140mm travel rear? Or potentially a 50mm stroke shock on the stock 152 links for a similar net 140mm travel?


The first notion has been done with decent results, but we found the gap not large enough to really change the bike feel from a 152. The gap to the 130 is a noticeable change and is ideal from where we stand. Our goal with all of these platforms is a distinction. We want the bikes at each travel setting to have unique and beneficial characteristics that support that travel setting. The 185 x 50 is what we designed the 130 to be run with, and we feel that it provides the most positive experience.


----------



## WhiteDLite (Mar 4, 2016)

WeAreOne_Composites said:


> The first notion has been done with decent results, but we found the gap not large enough to really change the bike feel from a 152. The gap to the 130 is a noticeable change and is ideal from where we stand. Our goal with all of these platforms is a distinction. We want the bikes at each travel setting to have unique and beneficial characteristics that support that travel setting. The 185 x 50 is what we designed the 130 to be run with, and we feel that it provides the most positive experience.


sweet, will bike geo tables be released at same time?


----------



## neroleeloo (3 mo ago)

Does anyone have pictures of ride wrapped Arrivals in the tan colour? The only ones ive seen so far were absolutely hideous and I just cant see myself spending that kind of money on a bike without wrapping it.I have an order places for the tan colour and debating wether I should spend more to get it painted black instead…but really love the look of Tan without a wrap.


----------



## kneedropper (Feb 27, 2007)

neroleeloo said:


> Does anyone have pictures of ride wrapped Arrivals in the tan colour? The only ones ive seen so far were absolutely hideous and I just cant see myself spending that kind of money on a bike without wrapping it.I have an order places for the tan colour and debating wether I should spend more to get it painted black instead…but really love the look of Tan without a wrap.


I did mine myself, so not perfect by any means but functional and zero fawks given. Difficulty level was on par with other bikes I’ve wrapped. Not the best pics but may give you any idea and it’s what I had on hand.

Also, be aware if you buy from RideWrap the tailored kit does not account for the WAO shuttle pad. You’ll have to trim the down tube piece to fit your liking yourself.


----------



## neroleeloo (3 mo ago)

kneedropper said:


> I did mine myself, so not perfect by any means but functional and zero fawks given. Difficulty level was on par with other bikes I’ve wrapped. Not the best pics but may give you any idea and it’s what I had on hand.
> 
> Also, be aware if you buy from RideWrap the tailored kit does not account for the WAO shuttle pad. You’ll have to trim the down tube piece to fit your liking yourself.
> View attachment 2016452
> ...


Thanks! It looks pretty good actually!!!


----------



## jubaltrials (Dec 17, 2021)

That camouflage fender suits the desert tan quite well!


----------



## abacall (Aug 9, 2018)

neroleeloo said:


> Does anyone have pictures of ride wrapped Arrivals in the tan colour? The only ones ive seen so far were absolutely hideous and I just cant see myself spending that kind of money on a bike without wrapping it.I have an order places for the tan colour and debating wether I should spend more to get it painted black instead…but really love the look of Tan without a wrap.


Here's mine, included the worst areas. I thought it was a bit harder than any of the other bikes I've done, but with time and patience it came out well.


----------



## neroleeloo (3 mo ago)

abacall said:


> Here's mine, included the worst areas. I thought it was a bit harder than any of the other bikes I've done, but with time and patience it came out well.


Looks great ! Is that the matte finish?


----------



## abacall (Aug 9, 2018)

neroleeloo said:


> Looks great ! Is that the matte finish?


Yep, I knew I was going to keep the top tube and head tube bare, so I wanted a less obvious transition. The coating does look really good, but where I ride there are a lot of loose rocks that get kicked up and I wanted to keep it looking good. I think the Cerakote will do fine with everyday wear though, so if I were to do it again I might just have done the essential bits that are in the firing path of rocks (downtube, chain stays, lower BB area, etc.).


----------



## AaronJobe (Sep 20, 2009)

Matte finish. It takes at least 4 beers to apply.


----------



## tyler_WeAreOne (6 mo ago)

big.griff1 said:


> Not really Arrival specific but I have noticed that a lot of the bolts and bottom bracket on my Arrival have a copper compound on them. I’m assuming this is a copper antiseize? I usually just stick to grease or loctite on threads but am curious to exactly what brand & product We Are One are using on these threads?


----------



## cwonhas (7 d ago)

Hey guys.I'm 6'2 and put in an order for the SP1 build in large. Any other 6'2 ish riders out there with L and/or XL frames? Could you tell me how the bike feels to you?


----------



## seacoaster (Aug 23, 2020)

Has anyone done the PUSH ASC3 170mm upgrade to their Fox 36? If so, thoughts? I got the rear coil a few weeks ago and am considering a 170mm upgrade from fox, then PUSH sent an email with theirs on sale. Is it worth $250 more than the fox shaft?


----------



## tyler_WeAreOne (6 mo ago)

seacoaster said:


> Has anyone done the PUSH ASC3 170mm upgrade to their Fox 36? If so, thoughts? I got the rear coil a few weeks ago and am considering a 170mm upgrade from fox, then PUSH sent an email with theirs on sale. Is it worth $250 more than the fox shaft?


There are a few staffers that did the coil kits from PUSH as well as Vorsprung with happy results - Smashpot - Fork Coil Conversion System Kit


----------



## abacall (Aug 9, 2018)

seacoaster said:


> Has anyone done the PUSH ASC3 170mm upgrade to their Fox 36? If so, thoughts? I got the rear coil a few weeks ago and am considering a 170mm upgrade from fox, then PUSH sent an email with theirs on sale. Is it worth $250 more than the fox shaft?


Ran it for a while. It has been an excellent upgrade, absolutely love it. Would do it again in a heartbeat.
Always predictable, always plush, no fiddling with air pressure. With the air bump at the top, progression is still adjustable.
It also has a lower a2c so keep that in mind.
As mentioned, the Smashpot works for the bigger forks also. I got a new 23' Zeb. Haven't ridden air for a while so I want to give the new system a shot before I convert it. We'll see...


----------



## big.griff1 (Jan 15, 2020)

cwonhas said:


> Hey guys.I'm 6'2 and put in an order for the SP1 build in large. Any other 6'2 ish riders out there with L and/or XL frames? Could you tell me how the bike feels to you?


Im just shy of 6’2 and have an XL. Never tried a Large though. Bike feels great in the few rides that I have on it, handles better in tight corners climbing and pointed down than my XL Megatower did.


----------



## gubbinalia (May 11, 2020)

cwonhas said:


> Hey guys.I'm 6'2 and put in an order for the SP1 build in large. Any other 6'2 ish riders out there with L and/or XL frames? Could you tell me how the bike feels to you?


Definitely go XL. For folks in the 6'2"-4" range (say, 188-194cm) the Sz3 has a pretty compact-feeling cockpit, especially with the shorter 35/45mm Da Package stems. Compared to other XL bikes that I've owned in the travel bracket the Arrival is pretty quick turning and not a barge by any means, so there's no major incentive to size down. There is part of me that wishes WAO had made an Sz4 after all, because I hate to think that the 6'4"+ homies are left out!


----------



## KylerOnTwoWheels (Feb 21, 2021)

tyler_WeAreOne said:


> View attachment 2016757


I ordered Ti bolts from betterbolts a few years ago. I did a whole set so they sent me a container of their somewhat pricey Titanium anti-seize. I'm 95% sure its just Copper-coat. Same stuff.


----------



## Rom3n (Jan 21, 2014)

I want to give some feedback that might help anyone looking to make their bike quieter. My Arrival has been a quiet bike, one of the quietest bikes I have ridden and I have been happy with it but I was getting some knocking noise in really rough / rocky trail which I ride a lot. Being very picky about my bikes being super quiet I tracked it down to the chain hitting the stock protector in certain areas under certain conditions. I had this issue but in a much more extreme way with my Orbea Rallon. I replaced that stock protector "which was total crap" with a Yeti 160E protector that I got to checkout in person and was impressed with. This change made a huge difference on that bike so I thought I would try the new SB160 protector on my Arrival for fun to see if it would make any difference.

Now that I have had some time to test it out I am really blown away at how dead silent the bike has become no matter what I'm riding. It fits my bike great and its thicker design along with hollow risers does a great job dampening any contact with the chain. This bike is now by far the quietest I have ever ridden.


----------



## Blkdoutindustries (Feb 23, 2020)

Rom3n said:


> I want to give some feedback that might help anyone looking to make their bike quieter. My Arrival has been a quiet bike, one of the quietest bikes I have ridden and I have been happy with it but I was getting some knocking noise in really rough / rocky trail which I ride a lot. Being very picky about my bikes being super quiet I tracked it down to the chain hitting the stock protector in certain areas under certain conditions. I had this issue but in a much more extreme way with my Orbea Rallon. I replaced that stock protector "which was total crap" with a Yeti 160E protector that I got to checkout in person and was impressed with. This change made a huge difference on that bike so I thought I would try the new SB160 protector on my Arrival for fun to see if it would make any difference.
> 
> Now that I have had some time to test it out I am really blown away at how dead silent the bike has become no matter what I'm riding. It fits my bike great and its thicker design along with hollow risers does a great job dampening any contact with the chain. This bike is now by far the quietest I have ever ridden.
> 
> View attachment 2016956


Good to know, where did you get it from? Did you have to modify it at all? Thanks


----------



## KylerOnTwoWheels (Feb 21, 2021)

Rom3n said:


> I want to give some feedback that might help anyone looking to make their bike quieter. My Arrival has been a quiet bike, one of the quietest bikes I have ridden and I have been happy with it but I was getting some knocking noise in really rough / rocky trail which I ride a lot. Being very picky about my bikes being super quiet I tracked it down to the chain hitting the stock protector in certain areas under certain conditions. I had this issue but in a much more extreme way with my Orbea Rallon. I replaced that stock protector "which was total crap" with a Yeti 160E protector that I got to checkout in person and was impressed with. This change made a huge difference on that bike so I thought I would try the new SB160 protector on my Arrival for fun to see if it would make any difference.
> 
> Now that I have had some time to test it out I am really blown away at how dead silent the bike has become no matter what I'm riding. It fits my bike great and its thicker design along with hollow risers does a great job dampening any contact with the chain. This bike is now by far the quietest I have ever ridden.
> 
> View attachment 2016956


What size chainring? Does it rub while in 10t?


----------



## Rom3n (Jan 21, 2014)

Blkdoutindustries said:


> Good to know, where did you get it from? Did you have to modify it at all? Thanks


You can buy them direct off Yeti's website. I did not have to modify it at all. I did warm it up with a heat gun while installing it to make fitment easier.


----------



## Rom3n (Jan 21, 2014)

KylerOnTwoWheels said:


> What size chainring? Does it rub while in 10t?


30T and no it clears


----------



## Blkdoutindustries (Feb 23, 2020)

Rom3n said:


> You can buy them direct off Yeti's website. I did not have to modify it at all. I did warm it up with a heat gun while installing it to make fitment easier.


Awesome, thanks. Just ordered it so I have it by the time my bike shows up.


----------



## cwonhas (7 d ago)

Blkdoutindustries said:


> Awesome, thanks. Just ordered it so I have it by the time my bike shows up.





Rom3n said:


> I want to give some feedback that might help anyone looking to make their bike quieter. My Arrival has been a quiet bike, one of the quietest bikes I have ridden and I have been happy with it but I was getting some knocking noise in really rough / rocky trail which I ride a lot. Being very picky about my bikes being super quiet I tracked it down to the chain hitting the stock protector in certain areas under certain conditions. I had this issue but in a much more extreme way with my Orbea Rallon. I replaced that stock protector "which was total crap" with a Yeti 160E protector that I got to checkout in person and was impressed with. This change made a huge difference on that bike so I thought I would try the new SB160 protector on my Arrival for fun to see if it would make any difference.
> 
> Now that I have had some time to test it out I am really blown away at how dead silent the bike has become no matter what I'm riding. It fits my bike great and its thicker design along with hollow risers does a great job dampening any contact with the chain. This bike is now by far the quietest I have ever ridden.
> 
> View attachment 2016956





Rom3n said:


> I want to give some feedback that might help anyone looking to make their bike quieter. My Arrival has been a quiet bike, one of the quietest bikes I have ridden and I have been happy with it but I was getting some knocking noise in really rough / rocky trail which I ride a lot. Being very picky about my bikes being super quiet I tracked it down to the chain hitting the stock protector in certain areas under certain conditions. I had this issue but in a much more extreme way with my Orbea Rallon. I replaced that stock protector "which was total crap" with a Yeti 160E protector that I got to checkout in person and was impressed with. This change made a huge difference on that bike so I thought I would try the new SB160 protector on my Arrival for fun to see if it would make any difference.
> 
> Now that I have had some time to test it out I am really blown away at how dead silent the bike has become no matter what I'm riding. It fits my bike great and its thicker design along with hollow risers does a great job dampening any contact with the chain. This bike is now by far the quietest I have ever ridden.
> 
> View attachment 2016956


What adhesive did you use?


----------



## Rom3n (Jan 21, 2014)

cwonhas said:


> What adhesive did you use?


It comes with double sided tape. Its just a stick on application.


----------



## jaybrig (Mar 18, 2021)

Rom3n said:


> It comes with double sided tape. Its just a stick on application.


 what size is your bike? it looks like there's only one size on Yeti's website


----------



## kneedropper (Feb 27, 2007)

@tyler_WeAreOne or @WeAreOne_Composites
I think I know the answer to this but I’m going to ask anyway. What are you thoughts/guidance for running a fork with different offset than the 44mm spec’ed for the Arrival (51mm/46mm/42mm/37mm)? Would any be completely detrimental to the designed handling, or would the outcome be more toward pilot preference?

Also curious if any fork offset performances would be more or less apparent at the different travel options of the Arrival (130/152/170)?

TIA


----------



## Rom3n (Jan 21, 2014)

jaybrig said:


> what size is your bike? it looks like there's only one size on Yeti's website


Medium


----------



## AaronJobe (Sep 20, 2009)

Anybody with a size 1 frame want to trade for size 2


----------



## WeAreOne_Composites (Mar 23, 2017)

We tested a fork with a 51mm offset, and the bike was very stable and super planted at very high speeds. The tight corners become a bit more work, and you need to throw the bike around a lot more. If we could have a 46 or 47mm offset, I am sure I would like to run it. The 51mm was a bit too far from an excellent all-round daily driver. I would try one out before you commit full gas.

Dustin



kneedropper said:


> @tyler_WeAreOne or @WeAreOne_Composites
> I think I know the answer to this but I’m going to ask anyway. What are you thoughts/guidance for running a fork with different offset than the 44mm spec’ed for the Arrival (51mm/46mm/42mm/37mm)? Would any be completely detrimental to the designed handling, or would the outcome be more toward pilot preference?
> 
> Also curious if any fork offset performances would be more or less apparent at the different travel options of the Arrival (130/152/170)?
> ...


----------



## kneedropper (Feb 27, 2007)

WeAreOne_Composites said:


> We tested a fork with a 51mm offset, and the bike was very stable and super planted at very high speeds. The tight corners become a bit more work, and you need to throw the bike around a lot more. If we could have a 46 or 47mm offset, I am sure I would like to run it. The 51mm was a bit too far from an excellent all-round daily driver. I would try one out before you commit full gas.
> 
> Dustin


Awesome, thanks for the reply.

I guess in my mind I would have expected the results to be the opposite: 51mm offset having snappier handling, but reduced stability at speed when compared a 44mm offset fork.

There seem to be a few more deals on 51mm offset forks lately and I’m leaning towards a separate plug and play fork setup for when I get the 130 travel links.


----------



## seacoaster (Aug 23, 2020)

Rom3n said:


> I want to give some feedback that might help anyone looking to make their bike quieter. My Arrival has been a quiet bike, one of the quietest bikes I have ridden and I have been happy with it but I was getting some knocking noise in really rough / rocky trail which I ride a lot. Being very picky about my bikes being super quiet I tracked it down to the chain hitting the stock protector in certain areas under certain conditions. I had this issue but in a much more extreme way with my Orbea Rallon. I replaced that stock protector "which was total crap" with a Yeti 160E protector that I got to checkout in person and was impressed with. This change made a huge difference on that bike so I thought I would try the new SB160 protector on my Arrival for fun to see if it would make any difference.
> 
> Now that I have had some time to test it out I am really blown away at how dead silent the bike has become no matter what I'm riding. It fits my bike great and its thicker design along with hollow risers does a great job dampening any contact with the chain. This bike is now by far the quietest I have ever ridden.
> 
> View attachment 2016956


Quieter, man mine has been stealth from the get go, quietest bike I have ever owned, almost to quiet, lol.


----------



## Rom3n (Jan 21, 2014)

seacoaster said:


> Quieter, man mine has been stealth from the get go, quietest bike I have ever owned, almost to quiet, lol.


Looking back thru this thread you will find mixed feedback by different owners on how quiet their bikes are from quiet to pretty loud. This is often the case with many bikes as setups and riding conditions vary between owners. For most the stock setup will work just fine. Overall mine was pretty quiet with the stock protector which I enjoyed but running AXS and hitting a lot of rock gardens at high speed I could get some chainslap noise at times. Nothing that was really bad or that would annoy most but enough to be noticed by someone like me who is super sensitive to bike noise. Now my bike has gone from quiet to dead silent and by far the most silent bike I have ridden.


----------



## seacoaster (Aug 23, 2020)

Rom3n said:


> Looking back thru this thread you will find mixed feedback by different owners on how quiet there bikes are from quiet to pretty loud. This is often the case with many bikes as setups and riding conditions vary between owners. For most the stock setup will work just fine. Overall mine was pretty quiet with the stock protector which I enjoyed but running AXS and hitting a lot of rock gardens at high speed I could get some chainslap noise at times. Nothing that was really bad or that would annoy most but enough to be noticed by someone like me who is super sensitive to bike noise. Now my bike has gone from quiet to dead silent and by far the most silent bike I have ridden.


I get it, of all my high end bikes, this one with AXS is bar far the quietest. I wonder how much comes down to final assembly(although these are surprisingly very much assembled out of the box. Which derailleur were you running for the AXS? I live in Killington VT ride plenty of park here and a lot of VT's finest gnar, stealth.


----------



## Rom3n (Jan 21, 2014)

seacoaster said:


> I get it, of all my high end bikes, this one with AXS is bar far the quietest. I wonder how much comes down to final assembly(although these are surprisingly very much assembled out of the box. Which derailleur were you running for the AXS? I live in Killington VT ride plenty of park here and a lot of VT's finest gnar, stealth.


XX1 AXS. I have run the GX AXS and to me it seemed to be a little louder.


----------



## angerbot (5 mo ago)

GX AXS has a fairly weak clutch to save on battery life. It does result in increased chain slap, but I suspect it's only that noticeable because the rest of the bike is so quiet. I'm running stock with a Push 11-6 and all I hear is some chain slap and the Fox 36.


----------



## Basketcase889 (Dec 21, 2021)

Bradical said:


> I’ve got set of Convergence wheel for sale on PB, $1400 CDN, used 12 times, brand new condition. Zero scratches or scrapes.I sold my Arrival as I was in between sizes and have been preferring the fit of my Deviate Claymore more . Need to sell these wheels so I can build up another pair in standard boost.
> Best wheels I’ve been on for sure, super sexy as well!


Damn, I take some time off the forums and miss out on such a great deal!


----------

